# World of Seeds - Space



## scotia1982 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all, first time at a journal & will try to keep it up.

I'm doing exactly as the header states. Thought I would try this strain because of the 6 week flowering period. 

I germinated in an 18L oxypot (DWC). I vegged for 10 days under a 250W HPS using IONIC GROW at 7ml per ltr. I am now at 2 full weeks into flowering period using a 600W HPS and feeding IONIC BLOOM at 7ml per ltr and IONIC BOOST at approx 1.5ml per ltr.

Heres what pics I have so far all taken today (2 weeks exactly).........


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck me Scotty boy. Shes looking real good for a 10 day veg and 2 weeks into flower. World of seeds are always good genetics but as you know we have talked bout the Space for a while. Ill see how yours goes before I try. By the looks of it, it ain't gonae be that far past the 6 weeks it states. Ill get a few of the boys on here to check it out


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

PS - she looks like she liked the topping.lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 21, 2011)

looking good mate subbed ill be watching to see if its a 6 weeker lol,I also use ionics for all my hydro 7 ml a lt seems a bit strong but they look good so what do i know lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, will try to update as often as I can. 

Just to add, I'm doing a complete nutrient change every 3-4 dys and at the moment topping up with 3ltr freshh water with 15ml BOOST everyday.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Thanks for the comments, will try to update as often as I can.
> 
> Just to add, I'm doing a complete nutrient change every 3-4 dys and at the moment topping up with 3ltr freshh water with 15ml BOOST everyday.


Bet u don't change every 3-4 days if u get that job. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh yes I will lol, I'll either do it before I go or when I get home. She's been loving it so cant change her feeding habits now lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 21, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> looking good mate subbed ill be watching to see if its a 6 weeker lol,I also use ionics for all my hydro 7 ml a lt seems a bit strong but they look good so what do i know lol


Yeah m8, used those amounts on my last 2 grows, Fruity Chronic Juice (Nice taste, not so potent) & Yumbolt 47 (The bomb lol) takes it no problem, I'm adding more boost than last time but no sign of nute burn all nice green n healthy


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well got new bottle of Bloom today so much needed feed given. Fresh 18Ltrs with 145ml Bloom & 30ml Boost. Seems to be drinking around 3-4Ltrs per day, she really enjoys her fresh nutes.

Heres a few more pics @ 17 days......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking good scotty boy. Mine are hanging and drying. House stinks. Has yours got a smell yet?


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking good scotty boy. Mine are hanging and drying. House stinks. Has yours got a smell yet?


It has indeed buddy, smelling a lot like AK47 just now with a hint of lemon..... Lovely jubbly haha...

U pleased this time? you'll need to give me a shout when its ready get a wee taste, got a bit of Cheesey Dick last night, doesnt taste how you would imagine but what a dunt.


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well time for another update....

Trichs started forming a few days ago, starting to look really nice for day 20 into flowering.

Full water and nute change again this morning. Added 150ml Bloom & 25ml Boost, upped the nutes slighty see how she takes it, been gradually doing this from start with no problems.

A few more pics......


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 30, 2011)

Well the little lady's drinking between 3-5ltrs per day. Topped up yesterday with 6ltrs fresh water and added 50ml Bloom & 20ml Boost.

Going for a full change tomorrow will update and post a few more pics. (if only I had a better camera  )


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 1, 2011)

Update time...... Day 24 (Flowering)

Full res change this morning, 18Ltrs water, 150ml Bloom & 27ml Boost.

Looks like I've got a little bit of nute burn just seems to be at the top of one cola??? Added another 3ltrs of water tonight just in case.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

Eyup scotty your shits lookin sweet mate............lookin foward to seein how that Space turns out for you...............subbd!!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 3, 2011)

Dang looking good  Keep it up


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the support Pukka n Blazed. 2 weeks to go looking more like 3 bud we'l c


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Day 27 (Flowering)

Emptied res and refilled with 18ltrs fresh water, 150ml Bloom & 30ml Boost. 

No more nute burn looking healthier than ever, most of the trichs are still clear but you can see the cloud starting to build, if only I had a microscope lol......


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice update Scott. By the looks of them I reckon another 3 weeks min. Ill need to get round and see in person


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice update Scott. By the looks of them I reckon another 3 weeks min. Ill need to get round and see in person


I dont know mate. Might go to seven but its a quick little lady. I top up every night to keep the res full & add some more bloom & boost, but she loves the full change fresh water n that. You really see a difference the next day. I'll go for 6-7 I dont think it'l b any longer. Fingers crossed


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

Eyup scotty lookin good mate, and like you said very quick lady......even 7 weeks is sound as bro!......maybe take a little at 6 and compare!


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 6, 2011)

Scotty looking shit hot man.get more updates up


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well peeps I have had some problems with mold and rot. So I have taken her down to save whats left.......

Here's some pics of before, will get a pic of it hanging up this afternoon or tonight.......


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 8, 2011)

Goin for a completely different set up next time.

Going for an aquafarm scrog approx 1.5x1.5m will be vegging under 250w MH for as long as it takes my NLxBigbud to fill it. And flowering with my 600w HPS which I will require to buy a new bulb for, these expenses are brutal on JSA


----------



## lilindian (Oct 8, 2011)

Subb'd to this one even though its over, keep me posted on ur next journal, sounds interesting!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn thats a bummer m8! She was starting to get close 2! Best of luck on next grow. Keep me posted, sounds fun and interesting!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Lilindian & MMMB need to get more equipment so looks like a couple of weeks till I get started again


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 10, 2011)

Its almost dry now, trimmed and got rid of stick this morning.

Stuck it on the scales and got 136.6g 

Got about 40 gram of popcorn n the rest not too shabby, pity it didnt go full cycle. Would have loved to see it fatten right up 

Definately a strain I would do again because of the flowering period. I would say its no more than 7 weeks tops until this little lady finishes. But I need to move my grow cupboard now and buy some new gear so will be a while unless I can magic a new 250w light and 600w bulb out of thin air lol

Catch ye later peeps!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2011)

Ive got spare bulbs. Wit the fuck happened


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well if anyone's interested i'm goin to try for a crimbo crop.....

Purchasing 1 x 35ltr aquafarm, 1 x 600w dual spectum & GHE 3 part with amber nectar and bio bloom.
I have 1 x feminised Cotton Candy seed & 1 x feminised White Siberian.
Going 12/12 from seed both 8-9 week flowering period

how does that sound???


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Well if anyone's interested i'm goin to try for a crimbo crop.....
> 
> Purchasing 1 x 35ltr aquafarm, 1 x 600w dual spectum & GHE 3 part with amber nectar and bio bloom.
> I have 1 x feminised Cotton Candy seed & 1 x feminised White Siberian.
> ...


I'm interested for various reasons, 12/12 from seed, aquafarm, these are things i want to try. sign me up!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well folks here's the shopping list hoping it arrives by monday latest. I'm really pushing my luck with time now if its going to be ready by Xmas......

*GHE Flora Grow
GHE Flora Micro
GHE FLora Bloom
GHE Amber Nectar
GHE Bio Bloom Booster
GHE Ripen
GHE Aquafarm with Airpump
20Ltrs Canna PH balanced Clay Pebble
*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

Eyup mate ready for the ride good luck for this 1!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup mate ready for the ride good luck for this 1!


Cheers pukka m8. I was all ready to crack ma seeds yesterday n remembered av no rookwool. Silly me will need to wait for my delivery lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 16, 2011)

Ive got root riot cubes


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got root riot cubes


Ok 2 get a couple later on m8?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Nae bother buddy


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2011)

how did the space taste then? ive read a few bad reports about this strain, most say it didnt finish in 6wks and the smoke is very average but just what ive read ive never grown the strain and wouldnt either, pyschosis at 6wks smells n taste the bollacks and still a nice buzz i chopped 2 pyschos down a few wks ago at 6wks n 3days they where small plants only a 10day veg from rooted clones and i still got 3oz even at 6wks.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cheers m8 al gve u a bell later s


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> how did the space taste then? ive read a few bad reports about this strain, most say it didnt finish in 6wks and the smoke is very average but just what ive read ive never grown the strain and wouldnt either, pyschosis at 6wks smells n taste the bollacks and still a nice buzz i chopped 2 pyschos down a few wks ago at 6wks n 3days they where small plants only a 10day veg from rooted clones and i still got 3oz even at 6wks.


Ive got a taster here. To be honest its just like AK47 and about the same strength


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a taster here. To be honest its just like AK47 and about the same strength


lol i would have to disagree having smoked and grown both more than once but aint gonna get into it in some1 elses journal.

whatever the space tastes like looks like you done a real nice job on em op.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Ive got some of his space in front of me and it smells like ak47 but u got me on the strength thing. All weed gets me rubbered but defo smells like ak47


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> how did the space taste then? ive read a few bad reports about this strain, most say it didnt finish in 6wks and the smoke is very average but just what ive read ive never grown the strain and wouldnt either, pyschosis at 6wks smells n taste the bollacks and still a nice buzz i chopped 2 pyschos down a few wks ago at 6wks n 3days they where small plants only a 10day veg from rooted clones and i still got 3oz even at 6wks.


Like Bill says I definately had an AK47 dominant. Very fruity taste n smell,melts me to my couch so I'm more than happy lol

Oh yeah its a 7 weeker tops in ma reckonin


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well all has arrived and i'm in the process of building a diy tent with black n white lol. Will try get a pic up once its dne. It'l be approx 6' x 3'


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck with the build matey


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Good luck with the build matey


Cheers Pukka


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well thats the tent built. Doesnt look amazin but it'l do 4 my needs lol.

Just waiting on my beans crackin then they're straight in the farm


----------



## lilindian (Oct 21, 2011)

Gona treat us to some pics?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 21, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Gona treat us to some pics?


Yip I will indeed jst beed to find ma USB lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well arent I lucky beans popped within 24 hours  

Stuck them into root riots,into 3inch rockwool cubes and now into the farm....

So am runnin 35ltr ghe aquafarm with airstone in res. 1x delicious cotton candy & 1x dinafem white siberian, have filled with 30 ltrs water only. Light cycle will run 12/12 from now. Going 2 b using ghe 3 part with diamond nectar,bio bloom and ripen for the flush.

Will add first nutes as by the ghe feeding chart in a few dys once the roots hve started to form....

Pics up wen I find my USB cable


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just starting to see the seed shell pop through from the root riot.

So this morning I added, 7.5ml GHE Floramicro, 7.5ml Floragro, 7.5ml Florabllom & 60ml Diamond Nectar. I put this into 30ltrs if good Scottish tap water lol.

Running 12/12 lights and will be feeding as per veg instructions until I see the 1st pre-flowers then will switch to the flower instructions adding bio bloom (GHE feeding chart)

Pics to follow........


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

look for ur usb NOW!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

Come on mate im waitin lol!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well guys cant find cable so am goon to hve to take them on ma phone then email them to myself then upload them. The joys the joys...

Quick update.....

The White Siberian hasnt made it. Seed cracked fine jst didnt grow,fuck knows what happened??? so thats me left with the cotton candy,it seems to be doing fine.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Booo, but kool, i'll can wait a lil longer. 

I duno what happened to ur seed. I had that problem too with this chocolate berry. The last seed out the pack came through for me! A couple of the others popped out a tap root, but never broke through the soil after planting, tap root must've got damaged. Thought i'd let the fucker grow a couple cm before planting but never shall i do this again. Now i germinate, AS SOON as i see a tap root emerging it goes straight into moist soil with the top of the pot covered in cling film, that way there is no tap root emerging from the seed to get damaged during planting, works like a charm


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 25, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Booo, but kool, i'll can wait a lil longer.
> 
> I duno what happened to ur seed. I had that problem too with this chocolate berry. The last seed out the pack came through for me! A couple of the others popped out a tap root, but never broke through the soil after planting, tap root must've got damaged. Thought i'd let the fucker grow a couple cm before planting but never shall i do this again. Now i germinate, AS SOON as i see a tap root emerging it goes straight into moist soil with the top of the pot covered in cling film, that way there is no tap root emerging from the seed to get damaged during planting, works like a charm


Yeah I put it straight into a moist root riot once the tap root was poking through then into my farm, god knows whats happened. Oh well all the more space for my Cotton Candy........


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well folks what you've all been waiting for.......

PS they're nothing special..........


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 25, 2011)

The White Siberian was on the left. Will need to get another pic taken of the Cotton Candy all on its lonesome lol........


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

All trees start somewhere, anyway, this could be the start of something beautiful! I used ripen in the last 2 weeks of my last grow, seemed to be pretty good stuff, buds were nice and mature come harvest time


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 25, 2011)

lilindian said:


> All trees start somewhere, anyway, this could be the start of something beautiful! I used ripen in the last 2 weeks of my last grow, seemed to be pretty good stuff, buds were nice and mature come harvest time


I've only used it once before when I grew Skywalker & my beautiful trainwreck. Noticed a big difference, the trainwreck like you say buds where nice and mature but didnt really notice anything in the skywalker (its a funny strain). Ran 3 skywalker from seed in a 60ltr NFT and all 3 of them were completely different, smell, bud quality, taste and height lol


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 25, 2011)

aaaaaah scotty boy now i see well count me in mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks good mate you done 2 plants in it before?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 25, 2011)

scottyman you must think like me mate but done it first lol, ghe nutes,auqa farm,what next i will be watching closely


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 25, 2011)

lilindian said:


> All trees start somewhere, anyway, this could be the start of something beautiful! I used ripen in the last 2 weeks of my last grow, seemed to be pretty good stuff, buds were nice and mature come harvest time


same here last grow


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 26, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks good mate you done 2 plants in it before?


Always jst 1 plant m8 1st time ice grapefruit then trainwreck. 12oz fae the 1st 16 from the 2nd. 

Goin 2 be 1 again now av lost ma Siberian but oh well more space for the Cotton Candy....


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 27, 2011)

My little baby all bedded in........


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well looks like ma lil one has been a tad over watered.... Had a look today and wasnt too good 

A managed to dig it out the pebbles n when a gbe the rockwool a squeeze... OMG u should hve seen the water. Av managed to remove the rockwool and hve replanted with only the root riot so fingers crossed she'l pull through or up shit creek


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

24 hours passed since removing rockwool and she's growing again still keeping ma fingers crossed though


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 29, 2011)

I think they are to small to pur in mate,once the roots cum out the root riot then put them in the rock wool then once the roots cum out rockwool you put them in your system.This should be done under a propegation light for 2 weeks after first signs of the seedling throwin its shell,so after the 2 weeks its ready to start veg from day 1 in youe hydro system,this WILL help its how i do it anyway lol
hope this helps mate.and i dont come over as one of them dicks lol
you need to get a good mother plant for cuts to lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> I think they are to small to pur in mate,once the roots cum out the root riot then put them in the rock wool then once the roots cum out rockwool you put them in your system.This should be done under a propegation light for 2 weeks after first signs of the seedling throwin its shell,so after the 2 weeks its ready to start veg from day 1 in youe hydro system,this WILL help its how i do it anyway lol
> hope this helps mate.and i dont come over as one of them dicks lol
> you need to get a good mother plant for cuts to lol


Na m8 its always good to get advice fae other growers. Av never dne 12/12 fae seed in a farm b4. U can do it no provs in the dwc. Av always got ma seedlings ready then vegged in the farm b4 flower. A think if ad jst dne it wae the root riot instead of using rockwool a would hve been been fine.

Aye m8 a mother for cuttings now ur talkin lol


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 29, 2011)

o rite your doing 12 12 frm seed


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> o rite your doing 12 12 frm seed


Aye m8 had 12 wks when a ordered ma farm bulbs n nutes but by the time everythin came av ran out of time tae get it dne for xmas


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 29, 2011)

get some pics up


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 29, 2011)

matr serious seeds chronic 7 weeker strong as fuck good yealder,you like


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 1860960matr serious seeds chronic 7 weeker strong as fuck good yealder,you like


Aye m8 av smoked some nice chronic before,grew fruity chronic juice last yr it wiz a luvly puff


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 1, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 1865621lol


Nice m8 3 little angels lol


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 2, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 1865621lol


be with you tom mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 2, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> be with you tom mate


Lol brilliant m8 cany wait am aw excited lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I'm on day 9 today thats since my seedling poked through, and it has been on 12/12 light cycle since.

I changed my res on monday put in fresh 30ltrs of water along with 7.5ml Flora Gro, 7.5ml Flora Micro, 7.5ml Flora Bloom & 60ml Diamond Nectar......



The 2 pics without HPS lines are ones from 2nite just after light off......


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 2, 2011)

Today I've been raiding my hut for every last bit of wood I could find in order to build my Veg Box..... After hours of blood sweat & tears her it is lol


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 3, 2011)

wheres the lights an that?They be with ya soon


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 3, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> wheres the lights an that?They be with ya soon


Still waitin on a good friend helpin me out wae that should get a set of T5's later 2dy


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 3, 2011)

it will all sort its self out mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice veg cab mate should do the trick sound that!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice veg cab mate should do the trick sound that!


Aye pukka m8 its doin the job so far got some bits n pieces still to add but al get there in time


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 7, 2011)

wheres your updates lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 7, 2011)

A no m8 sorry billy tried tae help oot wae a wee money spinner but its turnd intae a bit of a nightmare....

Anyway full update n pics 2moz


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> A no m8 sorry billy tried tae help oot wae a wee money spinner but its turnd intae a bit of a nightmare....
> 
> Anyway full update n pics 2moz


Nightmare????????? Dont scare me. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nightmare????????? Dont scare me. lol


Haha dnt worry m8 jst the profit margin that's a nightmare. If it had been like u said at the beginning fair do's but no worked oot anything like that


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Geez a bell bro


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Geez a bell bro


B bout an hr bud,am still in ma scratcher n everyone's still sleepin lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Lazy house.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2011)

Fuck mate 1st time the wee man's slept past 7 bells lol. Only reason am ups tae turn everything on lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Im on my watering journey


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im on my watering journey


Haha the joys of coco lol. Could u no use the dripper fae ur big wilma tae seed up a feeding system?


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Could have should have.lol On route home. Geez a shout when ur ready and ill bounce round for a cuppa


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kl m8 that's them jst up


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well heres a wee pic of ma clone (not sure what it is lol).. Getting Canna Vega nutes and under 18/6 (12 hrs 600w dual spec & 6 hrs 250w dual spec)


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 8, 2011)

3 sugers for me ta!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2011)

Will need to get the pics of the cotton candy and update later ma pics hve dissappeared


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 9, 2011)

scotty keep vegin that wee girl up mate you will get some good shit off it like


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 9, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> scotty keep vegin that wee girl up mate you will get some good shit off it like


A will do matey am lookin after her lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well update time.

Changed the res yesterday morning, 30 ltrs fresh water, 21ml GHE Flora micro, 21ml GHE Flora Gro, 21ml GHE Flora Bloom & 60ml Diamond Nectar... This is day 22 from seed under 12/12...... This is the first increase on the feeding plan from 7.5ml to 21ml of each. Hopefully see more rapid growth this week really see her fill out. Nxt wk we change the nute amounts again to push on flowering 



And here's a couple more pics of ma clone, starting to make a fight of it and the new growth starting to show


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

Comin on strong mate!!.......cut dont look to bad either!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 9, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Comin on strong mate!!.......cut dont look to bad either!!


Cheers Pukka m8 aye comin on strong hopefully 9-10 wks 2 go.

The cuts doin no too bad now,got a crushed main stem in transit but am doin a good job at playin nurse lol


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 11, 2011)

scotty its cummin on mate trust me she will make ya $$$$$s ha ha


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 11, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> scotty its cummin on mate trust me she will make ya $$$$$s ha ha


Haha ano m8 she's a lil figher chick lol.. Aye she's doin great now another couple of wks n a mite get a cut to fling in ma flower room


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 13, 2011)

Changed the res today added....

30ltrs water, 45ml Flora Gro, 30ml Flora Micro, 15ml Flora Bloom & 60ml Diamond Nectar.

Lookin real good branches startin some steady growth. So we'l c what happens over the nxt wk 

Pics to follow.....


----------



## rainz (Nov 14, 2011)

subbed, good luck mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 14, 2011)

rainz said:


> subbed, good luck mate


Thanks m8 welcome aboard


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

hi Scotie! your girl is looking real nice. awesome gardening ..
are you doing this 12/12 from seed? 
did you run your rez 24/7 from the begiining or did you have some other plan..and if so was this to increase the oxygen level? 
thanks for stopping by and helping me today. 
i look forward to you growing this monster scottie. good luck with everything
have a wonderful rest of your day or night.. where ever you are. where are you.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi Scotie! your girl is looking real nice. awesome gardening ..
> are you doing this 12/12 from seed?
> did you run your rez 24/7 from the begiining or did you have some other plan..and if so was this to increase the oxygen level?
> thanks for stopping by and helping me today.
> ...


I'm in sunny (usually wet n windy) Scotland.

Yeah its 12/12 from seed originally trying to get dne for xmas but looking more like 2/3 week of Jan. I was originally runnin the pump 24/7 up until my mishap with the rockwool,then i had it on with the lights and off when asleep. Now she's big enough for 24/7 and loving it lol,oh i'm using airstone in my res for nice oxygenated nutes lol..... I've never dne 12/12 in a farm always 2/3 weeks veg so will be interesting to see the end result.

You have a good one too Ambz thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

wow, how fuckin cool a 12/12 from seed waterfarm.. aha, you beat me to it! im really interested in seeing how this turns out.. do you subscribe to the 12/12 from seed thread.. im sure a lot of 12/12 growers out there would love to have you drop some bud porn in and watch how this grow turns out. 
peace 
ambz
ill drop the link in in a bit.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, how fuckin cool a 12/12 from seed waterfarm.. aha, you beat me to it! im really interested in seeing how this turns out.. do you subscribe to the 12/12 from seed thread.. im sure a lot of 12/12 growers out there would love to have you drop some bud porn in and watch how this grow turns out.
> peace
> ambz
> ill drop the link in in a bit.


Yeah am sub'd on 12/12 thread think i've posted once lol. As soon as the action starts al get the porn on. Its just startin to get its stretch on so watch this space.... Hehehe!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

Got the aircon in Scotty boy. Proper water, temps down to 26. Looks like Ive lost 5. No bad considering


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Got the aircon in Scotty boy. Proper water, temps down to 26. Looks like Ive lost 5. No bad considering


Thank fuck for that eh m8?

You heard if this is happenin the dy?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

Some pics as promised.....


One of the clone....


And a little group shot lol.....


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 16, 2011)

Love the clone mate SHES ALIVE lol she will produce you some nice wee babie girls


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> Love the clone mate SHES ALIVE lol she will produce you some nice wee babie girls


Lol aye m8 she certainly is. Am lookin 4wrd to tastin her lol think am goin 2 b runnin out of mother space soon. Mite b able to return the favour in a mnth or 2


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 17, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol aye m8 she certainly is. Am lookin 4wrd to tastin her lol think am goin 2 b runnin out of mother space soon. Mite b able to return the favour in a mnth or 2


Its cool scotty boy,least now we know how to post them now all a big learning curve,o ye if you filled your farm a half inch from the top with hydro pebbles would that not be benafishal mate????i cant spell worth a fuck lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 17, 2011)

It could do wae sum more m8,nae cash tho. Ma roots found its way into the res already so should b fine wae the dripper n av got an airstone in the res as well. Its growin well so a dnt think there'l b any probs (hopefully) lol


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 17, 2011)

did you drill extra holes?have you read scottyballs farm stuff?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 17, 2011)

Av read it m8 its the waterfarm he uses tho the aquafarms nearly 3 times as big.

This is ma 3rd grow wae 1 b av neva needed 2 b4 so didnt bother lol.... Dnt know they drill holes in it maybe cos the waterfarms r smaller with less drainage


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Some pics as promised.....
> View attachment 1890301View attachment 1890302View attachment 1890303
> 
> One of the clone....
> ...


Lookin sound matey, what is the cut or dont you no??
Has the fairy been yet mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin sound matey, what is the cut or dont you no??
> Has the fairy been yet mate?


A think its cropi canna orange m8,well am kinda hopin it is lol.

Na the fairy didnt arrive should come 2moz. Am gonnae b in anyway


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 18, 2011)

And here we have 3 new additions to my little family

Livers... View attachment 1893727

Super Lemon Haze...View attachment 1893728

And finally Blue Cheeeeeese...View attachment 1893729

Cant wait to get these babies on the go   
Thanks again matey... You know who you are!!!! Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> And here we have 3 new additions to my little family
> 
> Livers... View attachment 1893727
> 
> ...


Cough, cough........some nice strains you got there lad!!!  ............................them leafs will strighten up in no time mate!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cough, cough........some nice strains you got there lad!!!  ............................them leafs will strighten up in no time mate!


Aye m8 they've started to already,got them under ma 600 dual spec for a few hrs, then al put them into the cab wae ma 250


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

My clones ready yet??????????


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

My clones ready yet???????????


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

My clones ready yet??????? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

Aye m8 lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, does one have a hangover????


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

One sure does m8,chokin 4 a doobie n a pick me up but sum1 haant been to visit me yet!! do u no wits happenin,wit time or anythin?


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

He was on the phone to me at 4am slabbering pish. Hes got to be at the barras(getting geniune fake ugg boots) for 12 or he WILL get his baws kicked. Ill phone at 10am. Ive got an even better pick me up if u want. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha if only a could afford it lol..... Sound m8 he did say it would be here early lol....


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

As I said he was blabbering shite at 4am this morning........


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh well we'l c if it comes the dy. Wit ye up tae anyway??


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

No long up. Gonae do some weights, have poached eggs wae toast for breakfast and I was thinking of putting a fitba coupon on. Then the worlds my oyster


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

Well a jst wnt tae ma maws, whitied aw ova her bog then came home haha!!

Think thats me bk off the bevvy its fuckon evil!!! Well gimme a bell wen u no wits happenin


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

Nae answer his end!!!!! He was sounding rather intoxicated when I spoke to him this morning. OOOOhhhhhhh morning spew. Aint good


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

Fuck m8 will be lucky if it happens there's been 40 million excuses since last wknd lol....

If its no this afternoon then it'l b pointless the dy. Every cunts goin elsewhere now me thinks


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

Well this morning i made up 10ltrs of nutes for my new clones so it was....

2.5ml GHE FloraGro,2.5ml GHE FloraMicro,2.5ml GHE FloraBloom & 20ml GHE Diamond Nectar...

I then used 500ml cup to water the 3 clones until a decent run off....

Lookin forward to the nxt few weeks


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

Hes still no answering. Getting worried now. Really no like him


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hes still no answering. Getting worried now. Really no like him


Well most people r jst thinkin am a bullshitter now thats everday av said aye it'l b here later n nothin


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 20, 2011)

Res change today.......

30ltrs fresh water, 45ml GHE FloraGro, 30ml GHE FloraMicro, 15ml GHE FloraBloom, 60ml GHE Diamond Nectar & this week we add 6ml GHE BioBloom Which they say is a bloom activator.

The pre-flowers started to show at the beginning of this week and today is day 32 from seed and I reckon approx 56 dys to go 

My new clones seem to be settling in well, got the cropi orange in soil and on canna vega and the other 3 are in coco receiving quart strength ghe flora 3 part.

Happy Daze...!!


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 20, 2011)

updates?(pics)


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 20, 2011)

An m8 got them on ma fne. Av lost ma usb or should a say ma wee boys hid it,found ma wallet in the bin the other dy lol. A need tae email them then upload fae ma laptop am on ma fne jst now


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 21, 2011)

Well folks here's the only pic I can get to upload... Now when I email the pics from my phone to upload its sending the email and no attachment... My advice never get a Samsung on 24 month contract


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 21, 2011)

lookin good bud nice work!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 21, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> View attachment 1898465
> 
> Well folks here's the only pic I can get to upload... Now when I email the pics from my phone to upload its sending the email and no attachment... My advice never get a Samsung on 24 month contract


Lookin sweet geezer, comin on strong now mate..........ive got samsung G on 24 lol.......i had loads of trouble uploadin you got the software installed on your comp?? at 1st it was sound i just plugged it in the software did it all took like 10mins then it asked me to upgrade the sw 1 day and after that it was fucked never worked right so i fucked it off an use the dig cam na instead!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin sweet geezer, comin on strong now mate..........ive got samsung G on 24 lol.......i had loads of trouble uploadin you got the software installed on your comp?? at 1st it was sound i just plugged it in the software did it all took like 10mins then it asked me to upgrade the sw 1 day and after that it was fucked never worked right so i fucked it off an use the dig cam na instead!!


Its the ace av got fuckin shite!!! Av lost ma usb so am screwed lol... Gonnae use the girls in future once av cleared some memory n find the cable for it lol...


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 21, 2011)

How do you find the ghe compared to ionic,im changing next crop!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 21, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> How do you find the ghe compared to ionic,im changing next crop!


A really like the ghe m8 less salt build up n shit. The only diff is the prices & whether or not u want to do the beginner or expert feeding schedule thats where the price jumps


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 21, 2011)

I feed my plants with hatred. Bastard cows got me up most mornings at 6 am


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's some more pics for all you perverts out there lol.... The grief I had tryin to get them uploaded you's should all be very grateful lmao.....



And a little clone group shot....

The Aquafarm pics are today (day 34 from seed)


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 23, 2011)

lookin good scotty boy,realy movin along mate o and get them hydro rocks cleaned up and your walls painted white lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 23, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> lookin good scotty boy,realy movin along mate o and get them hydro rocks cleaned up and your walls painted white lol


Haha ano m8 am a lazy cunt!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 23, 2011)

Ur lazier than me m8. Takes some doing


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 23, 2011)

ha ha your plants are cumin on good mate!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 23, 2011)

Aye they're doin well m8. Might hve to flower the cropi but gonnae try get a cut 1st. The livers had a slight deficiency so a gve it a good feeding and all the new growths lookin green and healthy again , the bc n slh hve been doin gr8 fae a got them


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 26, 2011)

Day 38 from seed in the farm, 30 ltrs fresh water, 15ml GHE FloraGro, 30ml FloraMicro, 45ml FloraBloom & 6ml BioBloom... No Diamond Nectar this week. 

I've had to put the Cropi Orange in flower as I have run out of room, as its in soil its getting regular feeds of Canna Flora.

The Livers, BC & SLH are in coco and receiving 2.5ml Gro, 2.5ml Micro, 2.5ml Bloom and 20ml Diamond diluted to 10ltrs fresh water as and when needed....

All doing well so far heres some pics....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 26, 2011)

Eyup mate hows tricks?..........all be lookin sound as! some nice growth on that fucker for 38days from seed!!....


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2011)

Aye lookin good matey,its the aquafarms the growths really fast always similar branch structure in the way they grow in them. Hopin for same bud structure as well ma iced grapefruit n trainwreck looked identical bud wise bud had the different tastes n smells,anyway fingers crossed.

Started lst'n the livers n bc last night they were getting a little stretchy but thats working out better as i've got mor width than height in ma cab.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 27, 2011)

scotty thats defo the chronic mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2011)

Youve gone 12/12 from seed ant you mate in the farm?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> scotty thats defo the chronic mate


You sure mate the other 2 had similar leaves,a assumed they were the 2 chronics.

Even better its wan eh ma favs lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Youve gone 12/12 from seed ant you mate in the farm?


Sure have m8 from he dy its tail poked out lol.

Would be bigger if a hadnt had a few probs in the beginning


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

Mmmmmm....... hows the girls for the clones coming along


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Sure have m8 from he dy its tail poked out lol.
> 
> Would be bigger if a hadnt had a few probs in the beginning


Lookin sick for 12/12 from seed mate!!! them 12/12ers will be proud of you mate lol...................


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Mmmmmm....... hows the girls for the clones coming along


Doin well mate gonnae gve them a bit stronger nutes from nxt feed n av started lst the livers n bc


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

Wits happenin pukka. Hows the mrs and bump. Ive been sober for nearly 3 weeks. Nothing. No drink no chemicals


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Doin well mate gonnae gve them a bit stronger nutes from nxt feed n av started lst the livers n bc


Top them to fuck. Get loads of clones


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Wits happenin pukka. Hows the mrs and bump. Ive been sober for nearly 3 weeks. Nothing. No drink no chemicals


Easy bill. all sound cheers mate, just gettin ready for crimbo, the mrs is scewin her nut panickin as usaul that we havent bought nowt yet an im just chillin gettin ready to give every1 cash lol
you sober!? fuck off bill pull the other 1 mate lol.....................how come anyway?


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

I was becoming a bit of an addict and was effecting business. I aint bought fuck all either. The girl deals with that pish. Fucking hate xmas. Im dying to get wrecked and Im becoming rather snappy with people


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Top them to fuck. Get loads of clones


Aye calm dwn lol,they've only jst settled in. Come along the mora see them v.git laura's wee bro n his pal stayin fae last night


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

Ill b round the morra. Tell laura to get one of her pals round till I do some damage.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha aye m8 thats gonnae happen when she knows uv got a mrs lol. 

U in the house m8 n al pop in wae ricks??


----------



## lilindian (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin real nice nd happy.

Remember, health is wealth!


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

In house till 5. Need a bit of strange. Tell laura tae sort it.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 1, 2011)

Update time.....

30 Ltrs fresh water into the farm along with 45ml FloraBloom, 30ml FloraMicro, 15ml FloraGro & 6ml BioBloom... The 3 clones are gettin GHE nutes also and the soil Canna Flores..... Everything looking green and healthy for a change, LST'n the 3 clones and are all taking to it very well, hopefully have 3 bushy ladies in a couple of weeks. Thinkin now the soil is actually Chronic, kinda bonus if it is as its only a 7 weeker so some decent smoke a tad earlier.... Well heres the pics so far....

Group shot..

Cotton Candy..


Chronic??

Livers..

Blue Cheese..

SLH..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2011)

Dont think i seen a 12/12 from seed plant so big mate, thats gunna be huge!!!.....you got the cuts in 12/12 too mate?
all lookin bang tidy!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dont think i seen a 12/12 from seed plant so big mate, thats gunna be huge!!!.....you got the cuts in 12/12 too mate?
> all lookin bang tidy!


No m8 jst the cotton candy n chronic. A put the cuts in for the 12hrs then under ma 250 in the cab for the the other 6. Well al b doin that until they're too big lol.

Jst a waitin game now matey, think am goin to hve to stop puffin till then. Nothin decent up this way dryest its been for a long while


----------



## gaztoth (Dec 2, 2011)

did you get some cuts then scotty


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 2, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> did you get some cuts then scotty


Took 3 m8 got them at ma m8's though gettin a bit overcrowded in ma gaff lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 6, 2011)

Having to change res n refill every 4 dys as drinking between approx 3-5ltrs per day. So last nite i drained and added 30ltrs fresh water, 15ml floragro, 30ml floramicro, 45ml florabloom & 6ml bio bloom.

Mixed up 3ltrs fresh water with 15ml canna flores with 3 drops of bio bloom for the soil & 10ltrs fresh water with 15ml floragro, 10ml floramicro, 5ml florabloom & 20ml diamond nectar for ma coco's.

Will put some more pics up 2nite


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

Its dry round my bits too, i've pretty much stopped puffin as well! The little stuff thats goin round aint worth the money, then again ...is it ever? 

Anyway i wana see some pics!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 9, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Its dry round my bits too, i've pretty much stopped puffin as well! The little stuff thats goin round aint worth the money, then again ...is it ever?
> 
> Anyway i wana see some pics!


Pics'l b up later on bought a new usb yesterday lol... Manages tae get a bit of amnesia lemon last night very nice indeed lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 10, 2011)

My aquafarm's going through a lot of water its on day 52 from seed... Had to fill res again yesterday, emptied approx 10 ltrs out and refilled with 30ltrs scotlands finest, 20ml FloraGro, 35ml, FloraMicro, 50ml FloraBloom & 6ml BioBloom.... I've added the biobloom to the canna flores feed for the Chronic in the soil, says can be used on any medium so cant do any harm..... My clones are receiving increased nutes as the BC was starting go a nice light green colour but all getting back to normal now...

Some pics.... Enjoy...!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 10, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> My aquafarm's going through a lot of water.... Had to fill res again yesterday, emptied approx 10 ltrs out and refilled with 30ltrs scotlands finest, 20ml FloraGro, 35ml, FloraMicro, 50ml FloraBloom & 6ml BioBloom.... I've added the biobloom to the canna flores feed for the Chronic in the soil, says can be used on any medium so cant do any harm..... My clones are receiving increased nutes as the BC was starting go a nice light green colour but all getting back to normal now...
> 
> Some pics.... Enjoy...!!
> 
> View attachment 1927462View attachment 1927463View attachment 1927464View attachment 1927465View attachment 1927466View attachment 1927467View attachment 1927468View attachment 1927469


Bloody crackin lad!!! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Bloody crackin lad!!! lol


Cheers matey, there's a lovely smell from the cotton candy every now n again it smells like a sweet shop thats the onlyway a can think of 2 describe it lol. Its gonnae b tasty (hopefully).

Think am goin 2 b battling with humidity from now till finish n no spare cash 2 do anythin about it


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well the farms going through loads again. Changed last night just before lights off.... 30 Ltrs tap water, 50ml florabloom, 35ml floramicro, 20ml floragro & 6ml biobloom... Seems to have stretched a fair bit over past couple of weeks almost tripled in size at my guess (taking over my full area) the growth in the Aquafarm is unbelievable you would never guess this is 12/12 from seed... Really battling the temperatures now, getting a lot of condensation on my window and you can almost feel the moisture in the air when you breath. Oh well no cash to do anythin so will need to pray and hope for the best.

The little soil looks approx 3-4 weeks into flowering and you can see the nodes starting to close up and buds starting to fill out. Hopefully 3-4 weeks to go conditions permitting lol

Had to make up fresh nutes for the clones also 10 ltrs water with 15ml floragro, 10ml floramicro, 5ml florabloom & 20ml diamond nectar... Also made up 3lts water with 15ml canna flores & 6 drops of biobloom for the soil.....

Heres some pics

Clones (Livers, BC & SLH) 

Soil

Cotton Candy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

oh my what a big trunk you have.
coming along very nicely scotty. getting stinky in there?
very lovely chrimtmas trees this year. keep them away from the reindeers.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 16, 2011)

Stinky isnt the word the smell from the is almost as its name states,like a candy shop. Got a bit stretchy for my liking,goin to be a bit if popcorn me thinks but all smokes the same jst the trimmin's a killer lol.. My little chronic looks as though may be finished in 3-4 wks so thats an early bonus


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 18, 2011)

Eyup matey likin the look of that cotton candy you thought of abit of lollypopin on it? get rid of the lower buds now so the top gets fatter?
clones look spot on to mate real healthy.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup matey likin the look of that cotton candy you thought of abit of lollypopin on it? get rid of the lower buds now so the top gets fatter?
> clones look spot on to mate real healthy.


Av stripped a lot from the bottom that wasnt gettin any light at all,everytime a do it it starts to look bare lol. Spent a good hr today tyin down n pullin up try get the canopy a bit more even. Changed the res n that.. Think the 1st set of clones will be comin off the girls 2moz not sure yet. Thinkin ma chronic goin to be ready in 3-4 wks but the cotton candy not for a couple more and because its takin up so much room I think i'l need to wait till the chronic comes dwn then get them rooted. So we'l c what happens


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yesterday I changed the res again 30 ltrs fresh water, 45ml florabloom, 30ml floramicro, 15ml floragro & 6ml biobloom. Was thinkin about Pukka's post and went a bit overboard lollipoppin, well a say overboard probs just a little less than required but should still be a big boost to the tops. I've also moved the light up as far as I can and pulled as many colas as evenly as I can up towards it. Pics are day 61 from seed on the farm. Also feeding the Chronic as and when required along with my 3 mothers.

The BIG Girl...

Chronic...

And a little one of the 3 mothers...


----------



## rainz (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good scot looks like your gona have a fucking blinding harvest, once you've chopped that cotton down you might aswell keep the stem to make a baseball bat out of! keep it up mate everythings looking nice and healthy.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 20, 2011)

rainz said:


> Looking good scot looks like your gona have a fucking blinding harvest, once you've chopped that cotton down you might aswell keep the stem to make a baseball bat out of! keep it up mate everythings looking nice and healthy.


Aye m8 comin on strong now. Got about 4 weeks left on it now  haha aye m8 thats wit the coppers'l b gettin dne wae if they come through ma door lol


----------



## rainz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hahaha too fuckin right mate, if that thing getts any bigger you'll be able to do the heli's aswell lol "man beats policeman to death with stump" LOL front page


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol tht would b soooo funny if that actually happened!! U got a grow on the go at the mo? Haha a poet n a didnt no it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 20, 2011)

Eyup mate dont look like youve gone to over board, still shit loads of bud sites! gunna be happy come 4week


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup mate dont look like youve gone to over board, still shit loads of bud sites! gunna be happy come 4week


Aye m8 av took everythin away from the bottom to about nearly half way up,anymore and a think it would h e been too much. Still looks a bit bare when a c it we'l c what happens on the run in though a think aa long as they fattens out it'l b a good yield.


----------



## rainz (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea mate got some cheese dawgs veggin atm and a couple of barneys pineapple express auto's that should be done by 23-27 january then i'll switch to 12/12 and start flowering the CD's. Shame im so skint atm or i would get a camera, i will do come jan lol. I wouldn't worry too much mate im sure they will get well fat!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy january for us then rainz  lol. Neva dne auti's b4 they any good?


----------



## rainz (Dec 21, 2011)

Some aint too bad mate, the newer ones seem like there on the same level as photo's just not in yield. Short stuffs autos are good and can all produce 2oz + in 2 months. Yea im looking forward to january these pineapple express stiiiink of pineapple/tropical fruit its driving me mad! You should try the autos though they are well worth buying just for the time there done in, you could almost watch em grow lol


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Alright scotia, I always look at your avatar and see a plant growing out of a shiney bowling ball, lol....It's only now that I look a bit closer and see you are not some sort of mad cap plant grower who utilises bowling balls to grow his herb!!!

Take it easy and have a Happy Hogmanay man!!

Peace, DST



scotia1982 said:


> Happy january for us then rainz  lol. Neva dne auti's b4 they any good?


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Alright scotia, I always look at your avatar and see a plant growing out of a shiney bowling ball, lol....It's only now that I look a bit closer and see you are not some sort of mad cap plant grower who utilises bowling balls to grow his herb!!!
> 
> Take it easy and have a Happy Hogmanay man!!
> 
> Peace, DST


haha no mate just normal pots like everyone else lol... Thanks for stopping by ma thread 

Yeah have a good one matey best wishes to you & your family for 2012


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

sweet, subbed.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 23, 2011)

Had to fill res again yesterday,emptied approx 10 ltrs out n put a fresh 30 ltrs in along with 15ml gro,30ml micro,45ml bloom & 6ml biobloom. Startin to see the buds plump up a little,with approx 4 weeks to go a thought they'd be a little fatter. A think me nearly drownin her as a nipper and the humidity are playin a part in that though.

Pics to follow later when a can get on me laptop


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 24, 2011)

Some pics as promised....

Cotton Candy


Chronic


No Livers, BBBC or SLH today they had a bit of a haircut so they're having a little break to recover lol.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 26, 2011)

Goin to have to feed again today,its 1 thirsty biatch av got...

Think am goin to strengthen the dose on the bloom amd micro,this will also be the last adding of biobloom this week.

Update laters....


----------



## gaztoth (Dec 26, 2011)

looking good man what does the chronic smell like? just been a bit busy mate thats all lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its got quite a fruity smell hard tae describe,shiuld b ready in a couple a wks fingers crossed


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Eyup scotty happy new year geeza!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup scotty happy new year geeza!!


Aye same to u matey,all the best for 2012 to you the missus n the lil un when arrives  lol


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Hogmanay lad, all the best for 2012.

Peace, DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Happy Hogmanay lad, all the best for 2012.
> 
> Peace, DST


Cheers DST,same to you and your family.....

Did u hve a good few days back home?


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Was nice back in Alba! Saw my family, caught up with me old muckers, and smoked some fine herb! as well as consuming many other fattening products as you do.

I was just saying to someone, the Dutch are already back to work because Xmas (and New Year) was over a weekend, you don't actually get any time in lieu! Meanwhile Scotland will no doubt be off until Thursday, lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats what its all about bro family, friends & good times. Apart from cookin dinner a spent most of the time with ma lil boy,he made my day by a mile.

A no what you mean it falls on a wknd in Scotland so we give everyone another wknd added on lol


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Xmas is top banana for kids, and I guess if you got one, gives us men a good reason to be kids again, lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha too true matey, too true


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

yoe scotty, i would love to see some pictures of your livers/blues clone only and your big budha cheeze. They sound delicious. Have they started to form any buddage yet mate?
have a groovy day.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 12, 2012)

A few pics of the Cotton Candy from 12 days ago & Chronic just before the chop....



ChrOnic



Will be taking some updated pics tomorrow of the Cotton Candy, Livers & BBBC


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

damn boy, youve got some beautiful girls. your going to get a really nice yeild. the chronic is gorgeous, let me know how the high is .. i have some beens of her to grow. cotton candy.. is that a sativa, looks like it. i love the name.. any strain that sounds like a candy i like.lol nice use of space, i love seeing grow rooms packed to the hilt like yours. 
I will look forward to the update of the cottoncandy to see how big her buds are getting
thanks scotty , take it easy


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah the Chronic was nice real strong taste. Could have done with another week me thinks, had some problems with the dreaded bud rot but hey poor mans grow lol.... I got it as a clone from a fellow riu'er but when I got her she was snapped in 2, so I think this contributed to her 13-14 inch height, a little midget lol...

The cotton candy pics r from 31/12, she's came on leaps and bounds now, sometimes its a very citrussy smell other times lavender... Really strange pheno I've got strange bud structure, starting to foxtail also, but if she smokes as good as she smells am not really caring....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

sorry to hear about the budrot. that a shame. 
i run a dehumidifer 24/7 and can sometimes pull 2 gallons overnight. i remember this time last year i was pulling 2 gallons every day from the air..!! a couple weeks in a row.. yeah it rains a lot around here... cool thing about the dehumidifer .. I use the water it makes to feed the girls with. I have a really really nice fridgedare dehumidifier that cost about 120 dollars usa. kinda expensive but well worth the investment. foxtails are cool. 
I love the smell of lavander. there is a lavender festival every year in the area. fields and fields of lavender.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah a quite like the lavender smell also, I think if I'm correct the Cotton Candy's Lavender x PowerPlant.

Would love to move to america so different from here and a decent weed law lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 12, 2012)

Eyup scotty, lookin spot on matey, that chronics a little beauty init do you take a cut of it?
Ill look foward to seein the CC now then mate looks good then so got me wantin more now lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup scotty, lookin spot on matey, that chronics a little beauty init do you take a cut of it?
> Ill look foward to seein the CC now then mate looks good then so got me wantin more now lol


Aye she was a luvly smoke matey only got bout 24g fae all 13 inches of her lol. Al try get some decent pics 2moz its hard wae this shitty fne tho lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye she was a luvly smoke matey only got bout 24g fae all 13 inches of her lol. Al try get some decent pics 2moz its hard wae this shitty fne tho lol


Thats sound for her size mate, cant you get a normal light in there so you an got them lines across the pics mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thats sound for her size mate, cant you get a normal light in there so you an got them lines across the pics mate?


Would need to try get a lamp in the room light doesnt shine in 

Al c wot a can do if am up early enough if not at lights off


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

Frosty update scotia!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Frosty update scotia!!


Cheers D,took some pics this mornin those r from a couple a wks ago


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

aye, I saw your post about taking more pics today but didn't want to get antsy about them not bein up yet, lol......

so where the fuk are they then?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol am on ma phone just now will need to wait till a can get on ma laptop


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

ok, I am happy to wait...but just a wee while mind. lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well folks pics from this morning... Big Buddha Blue Cheese (1st two) Livers (UK Clone Only 2nd two) 



Cotton Candy...



Gave the Cotton Candy some PK13/14 & Vitalink Buddy yesterday and topped the res up with 10 ltrs of the usual lol.... Hopin to start the ripen on Sunday / Monday will wait and see when the res is empty... Hopefully goin to take it down on 29/01 fingers crossed....

The BBBC & Livers are getting fed at least once a day due to the size pots I have them in but they're both comin on nicely introduced some Bio Bloom to them last feed and they seemed to like it lol...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Bloody hell mate there not toy colas on that CC are tha, filled in nicely since them last pics!!! gunna be a good yielder for ya i think.
The other 2 are lookin nice an healthy too mate, how long since you flipped them?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

They look decent in the pics m8 bit airy fairy jst now. Hopin the pk13/14 n vitalink in the last couple a dys'l help sort that n the ripen,av heard sambo swears by it lol.

The livers n bc r bout 10 dys me thinks now m8,been on the dragon soop 4 a few hrs now so not exactly sure lol. Been lst'n the fucl out them both to try get light to all the bud sights. Dnt think they'l b very big but a reckon a couple a oz each jst lookin at them now,its so diff lookin at them from the pics,they dnt do them justice,shitty fuckin samsung lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

You said the 29th mate so about 2 week left? you used the pk already or 1st time?, i think they should fattern up, looks quality smoke either way tho mate! pics never do justice mate unless its 1 of those expensive jobbys! ive got a 10mp samsung its wank, me old phone took um better lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Flung the pk in bout 2dys ago n again 2dy tgen the vitalink yesterday 2. The pk out of date 2 mnth ago but all a got. Thats the obly boost given the whole time hopefully a get 6 plus if not am gonnae cry n pit it dwn tae himidity lol


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2012)

look like they will fill out fine and dandy the cotton candy...big mofo's eh!!!



scotia1982 said:


> Well folks pics from this morning... Big Buddha Blue Cheese (1st two) Livers (UK Clone Only 2nd two)
> 
> View attachment 1995771View attachment 1995772View attachment 1995773View attachment 1995774
> 
> ...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott is itching to cut her down, but I wont let him until shes ready. The buds are quite airy but I reckon they are just about to do their swell. 3 weeks left I think


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Am no chokin tae chop it m8,just no far experience what high humidity can do to bud structure. It's been flowering for nearly 60 dys n it's a 60-65 dy flowered,so another 16 dys will take it well over


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

the standard pheno is 60 days, that means it could be anything, I have had phenotypes range as much as 5-6weeks apart easy. Just make sure that nights out temps and conditions don't allow the dreaded mould/pm set in. good luck scotia.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 15, 2012)

Its lights out that's the problem. My heatings on wen lights r off but there's still a good few hrs where temps dip,not below 14 tho or my heatin comes bk on. Its not a good pheno seed was a freebie from WOS. Definately gonnae look for better genetics for nxt time. I like the psycho killer but am warmin towards the dog kush if a fork out 4 the beans


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You said the 29th mate so about 2 week left? you used the pk already or 1st time?, i think they should fattern up, looks quality smoke either way tho mate! pics never do justice mate unless its 1 of those expensive jobbys! ive got a 10mp samsung its wank, me old phone took um better lol


my cameras not expencive n my pics are fucking awsome !! lol ... i bad photographer blames his camera  

oh by the way Hi Scotty  pmsl


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2012)

lovely scotty, ilove the the way the light catches the leaves. very beautiful seductive photography . it has a quiet simple yet sophisticated feel. thanks for posting your beautiful garden for me to admire. i love that color so much . very nice it reminds me of my super lemon haze.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> my cameras not expencive n my pics are fucking awsome !! lol ... i bad photographer blames his camera
> 
> oh by the way Hi Scotty  pmsl


Haha am a bad photographer then lol....

Hi Robbie welcome to my journal lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lovely scotty, ilove the the way the light catches the leaves. very beautiful seductive photography . it has a quiet simple yet sophisticated feel. thanks for posting your beautiful garden for me to admire. i love that color so much . very nice it reminds me of my super lemon haze.


Thanks Ambz,hopin this.final.2 wks of ripen will do the business 

How do you do that with the pics? Keep meanin 2 ask lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive been told a few time and still cany do it scott. Too technical. lol U have a good nap on Sat???


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been told a few time and still cany do it scott. Too technical. lol U have a good nap on Sat???


A think u need tae open an account wae imageshack no sure though lol...

Didnae even get a nap m8. Family turnin up n shit. Jst ended up on couch like a veggy lol..

How wiz Jongleurs??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

No imageshack required. DST once sent me a PM on how to do it but I was just like "EH" ! lol Im sure hes lurking about this morning. Aye it was good m8. Was sat right at the front and the 1st comedian tried his pish, "What do u do for a living sir", to which my reply was "a comedy critic". Cunt was speechless. He got me a pint after and said that was the best "clamper" hes ever heard


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> No imageshack required. DST once sent me a PM on how to do it but I was just like "EH" ! lol Im sure hes lurking about this morning. Aye it was good m8. Was sat right at the front and the 1st comedian tried his pish, "What do u do for a living sir", to which my reply was "a comedy critic". Cunt was speechless. He got me a pint after and said that was the best "clamper" hes ever heard


Pmsl nice 1 matey. The last time a wiz there got flung out cos our jokes were funnier lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2012)

yo scotty. 
when there is a post and you would like to enlarge a photo. select the photo, right click, copy ...
do your reply post .. say what you want.. right click paste. that will drop in the photo.. nice and easy.

if you would like to enlarge the photos when you upload your pictures its different. 
to do that you upload your pictures. double clik on the picture. A box will appear. Select large and save. 
let me know if you have any other questions .more than happy to help .
take it easy mate. 
amber


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank or the info Ambz goin to try get some nice pics 2nite so al gve it a bash


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> my cameras not expencive n my pics are fucking awsome !! lol ... i bad photographer blames his camera
> 
> oh by the way Hi Scotty  pmsl


All pics of the g13 an my blue cheeses was took on a old 5mp phone with no flash or fuck all, you see um?  .....does this mean im some kind of expert photogragher?? mr big head? lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 16, 2012)

all i do is upload a pic as you normally would then BEFORE you click post , click the pic you want to enlarge and a icon apears in the top left of the pic , click it and it gives you picture settings


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> .....does this mean im some kind of expert photogragher??


your something mate but i cant quite quite put my finger on it  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> your something mate but i cant quite quite put my finger on it  lol


You called me some freak grower or somethin like that before mate, so what you talkin about now??? lol, i thought your post before was "quite quite" lol funny thats why i replied, only had ya new cam since crimbo an ya givin it large allready lmao!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's some pics of the cotton candy from this evening


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

getting there with the girls, and the pics...almost full size! lol. Looks like a proper sativa fest in there.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

DST said:


> getting there with the girls, and the pics...almost full size! lol. Looks like a proper sativa fest in there.


The girls?? Thats just one monster 12/12 from seed matey lol... Proper Sativa, says 75/25 but a dnt see much indica in it at all tbh


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Thats just one monster 12/12 from seed matey lol...


Sweets holy mother of whatserpuss!!! fukkin good darts lad. Looks like it will go on and on, watch out it'll take over yer hoose man! 
there's a plant
loose aboot the hoose!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Sweets holy mother of whatserpuss!!! fukkin good darts lad. Looks like it will go on and on, watch out it'll take over yer hoose man!
> there's a plant
> loose aboot the hoose!


It is a beast m8,really wasnt expectin anythin near as big and was hopin it would hve been finished around now. Not long left now fingers crossed lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking alot better Scott. The boosters have done their job eh


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking alot better Scott. The boosters have done their job eh


Seems to hve helped m8. Gonnae get some new pk n hve a wee read for somethin to accompany it for nxt time. Put the ripen in last nite so goin to run that for the nxt 2 wks. Chopped off a couple a side branches that werent gettin light anymore ,so they're hangin for a sneak preview lol also gve an idea of how long to go


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

Smashin old boy!! pics are mint an looks like its got way fatter just in a few days, some quality smoke from where im standin mate......any guess on yield yet?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

SSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Scotts in bed sleeping for fuck sake. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Smashin old boy!! pics are mint an looks like its got way fatter just in a few days, some quality smoke from where im standin mate......any guess on yield yet?


Thanks m8,still a bit airy between the nodes but hopin it'l fill ova.the nxt wk or 2. Cut off a couple of lower branches smells so like lavender its unreal so that'l b a wee taste in a few dys.

Goin to be conservative with ma guess jst now and say 6-8 oz,byt its quite deceiving so we will see????? Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Thanks m8,still a bit airy between the nodes but hopin it'l fill ova.the nxt wk or 2. Cut off a couple of lower branches smells so like lavender its unreal so that'l b a wee taste in a few dys.
> 
> Goin to be conservative with ma guess jst now and say 6-8 oz,byt its quite deceiving so we will see????? Lol


Let me no how it tastes mate, you quick dryin or propa?..............6-8oz fuckin conservative!!! lol thats big mate with 12/12 from seed you've done 1 hell of a job if you hit that, will make us 4week+ veggers look like fools lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Let me no how it tastes mate, you quick dryin or propa?..............6-8oz fuckin conservative!!! lol thats big mate with 12/12 from seed you've done 1 hell of a job if you hit that, will make us 4week+ veggers look like fools lol


To see it in the flesh and if it was dense I would be guessing higher, its just cause its so airy although the individual buds are quite dense now. Its the aquafarms constant drip feeding,running an airstone in the res so that might be playin a part, a honestly dont have a clue why its turned out so big. Think I'm goin to follow the GHE professional nxt time round,was missing a few things,not that it seems to have made much difference lol. You aint no fool either m8 that G13 looks the bomb, can see the purple hew, looks fuckin awesome!!! Got the couple a bits hangin in an old egg box just goin to leave it a few dys till dry, the quick dry always leaves it tastin a bit fresh imo. When the big fuckers dne am sure the fairy'l sort you out with a taster


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 17, 2012)

nice stuff scotty boy how was the chronic bud?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> nice stuff scotty boy how was the chronic bud?


Fucking 'ell, where have u been.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> nice stuff scotty boy how was the chronic bud?


Chronic wiz luvly m8 jst didnt grow very big. Ma m8's got a cut goin jst now so hopefully it'l yield better. Think it was the minor mail mishap that set it bk lol

aye m8 where ye been??


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 17, 2012)

Blowin my crop cash on drink drugs and strippers lol,now sitting here smokin leafs lol no regrets,off the drink for another few years


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Always the same. Cash burns a hole in yer pocket eh m8. lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 17, 2012)

and noise lol never again thought they 2 week bender days were well over.........


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Never over till your planted. U got a nippy nose then m8.lol living it up in fat sams? Hunners of dirtys in Dundee. Love it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Never over till your planted. U got a nippy nose then m8.lol living it up in fat sams? Hunners of dirtys in Dundee. Love it


what did you just say? can you translate that for me. it sounds so colorful and fun. you have the most bizarre expressions.lol
have you ever heard of ebonics? haha..


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Roughly translated "its not over until you are dead,have you been sniffin the white stuff a lot then mate,having a party in a bar? Lots of loose womeb in Dundee. Brilliant

there you ambz lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

wow, how fuckin brilliant! thanks scotty. i never would have guessed. 
i just found like the bEST translating site EVER! "how to talk like a pimp."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

this is how a pimp would say that...
Yo Never ova till yo' planted. U gots uh nippy nose then m8.lol living it up in fat sams? Hunners o' dirtys in Dundee. Love it sho 'nuff!

lol.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You called me some freak grower or somethin like that before mate, so what you talkin about now??? lol, i thought your post before was "quite quite" lol funny thats why i replied, only had ya new cam since crimbo an ya givin it large allready lmao!!!!


i was taking the piss ya fagg .... my pics are AMMMMMMAZING !  iternet sarcasm is so hard to get across pmsl


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i was taking the piss ya fagg .... my pics are AMMMMMMAZING !  iternet sarcasm is so hard to get across pmsl


Ffs sake i no mate so was i lmao....an less of the fagg  lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^fag


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^fat ginger fag^^^^^^^


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Im no ginger, Im a blonde bombshell.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im no ginger, Im a blonde bombshell.lol


Oh strawberry blonde ey!! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Ive got enough stigma without the ginger one.lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 21, 2012)

scotty hit my sig check my grow m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Hows that beast comin on matey???


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Chopped the top half off m8 its hangin tae dry. Fnes been fooked so no pics  the lower stuffs still on will try get a pic but think it'l b comin dwn the dy.

Ordered more pebbles so can crack straight on try get anither dne b4 ma new windows


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Chopped the top half off m8 its hangin tae dry. Fnes been fooked so no pics  the lower stuffs still on will try get a pic but think it'l b comin dwn the dy.
> 
> Ordered more pebbles so can crack straight on try get anither dne b4 ma new windows


You lowered ya light now then mate? hows it lookin then? hope its nice for ya matey!!......get some pics of it trimmed up mate wanna see it close!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yip got it lowered n got the bc n livers a lot closer to it. Will do an update later wuth pics if everythin hopefully


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well here's the final pics of the cotton candy all hung up to dry, bit disappointed in the bud quality considering how long it has been flowering. Can only put it down to the pheno, better luck next time lol....



In the box there are 9 tops all of a similar size biggest was 47.1 wet. Got another box with it strung but forgot to take a pic......


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Update on Livers & BC.... 

Getting GHE feed introduced the bio bloom booster this week so we'll see how it works in coco this time... Hopefully going to get some PK13/14 and some overdrive in next couple of weeks to add before finish. The livers buds seem slightly larger that the bc but both still pretty similar both approx 14 dys 12/12 

Blue Cheese



Livers


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

i want some


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> i want some


Some what?????

U been on the UK Thread, its handbags at dawn lmao......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

hahaha I know. Smackcase v nutcase. lol Im rubbered. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuckin nuts mate looks like some posts have been deleted but its kept me amused for the past hr or so.....

All in the drying now matey, didnae bother takin a total wet weight, ad jst depress masel even further lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

totally smashed......gonae roll a doobie.........Ive got a date wae the toilet. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> totally smashed......gonae roll a doobie.........Ive got a date wae the toilet. lol


Why do you do it to yourself matey... Would u no rather have a night no talkin tae god on the big white telephone lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Naw, got to be done, take it as far as u can go. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol. Oh well at least u know wit happens nxt lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks smashin scotty looks like it yielded good from where im at mate what you reckon?
blues an the bc are comin on nice to mate look heakthy should do ya good them 2!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ad say theres at least 5 but thats a total guestimate. Will b a nice smoke goin by the stuff.last wk but the bud quality aint that great 

Lookin forward to the clones though,what yielded best m8,the livers buds look bigger already lol. They seem to like the ghe feed in the coco as well comin on strong


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ad say theres at least 5 but thats a total guestimate. Will b a nice smoke goin by the stuff.last wk but the bud quality aint that great
> 
> Lookin forward to the clones though,what yielded best m8,the livers buds look bigger already lol. They seem to like the ghe feed in the coco as well comin on strong


5 oz is mint mate 12/12 init dont see many pullin that off! good growin mate!

Id say probs the BC mate will yield better probs the cheese init, mine dint cos it was fucked for the 1st few weeks kinda reveggin, but sayin that my livers was fucked anall my ph was way out that grow, my cheapo ph pen from china lol fucked up an i was usin way to much ph down for about 3 weeks and i burnt the fuck out of um tryin to keep the hungry lemon happy cunt be arsed mixin diff nutes, so its hard to say the livers im doin now is gunna kick my 2oz best easy im sayin 3 or 4 of it at least.
i got 2 oz off the bc but it only had like 3 colas.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

how do. told ya will have a nose through ya journal. theses all 12/12 from bean? fuck a duck thats good going. u be challenging del soon to his crown. u seen his top buds he grows. ends up looking like 4 colas together god i wish had half them skills.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> 5 oz is mint mate 12/12 init dont see many pullin that off! good growin mate!
> 
> Id say probs the BC mate will yield better probs the cheese init, mine dint cos it was fucked for the 1st few weeks kinda reveggin, but sayin that my livers was fucked anall my ph was way out that grow, my cheapo ph pen from china lol fucked up an i was usin way to much ph down for about 3 weeks and i burnt the fuck out of um tryin to keep the hungry lemon happy cunt be arsed mixin diff nutes, so its hard to say the livers im doin now is gunna kick my 2oz best easy im sayin 3 or 4 of it at least.
> i got 2 oz off the bc but it only had like 3 colas.


Was hopin for more but fuck it no bad with no veg.

A reckon al get a good oz each of the girls there still small but got bud sites all over. Goin to b scroggin from now on seems good for yield and to control the size


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice job ive been through the thread (it took me a while). where do you get your seeds from? Im in the middle of making my decission on what to grow next. either critical + by dinafem from the attitude or sugar punch from sannies. im probably going for attitude cos they got here in 3 days last time i ordered and they had all sprouted within 24hrs


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do. told ya will have a nose through ya journal. theses all 12/12 from bean? fuck a duck thats good going. u be challenging del soon to his crown. u seen his top buds he grows. ends up looking like 4 colas together god i wish had half them skills.


Aye Dels are crackers every time, would like to try his bubblebomb in my aquafarm 12/12 but I've never been one to ask for anythin lol... The cotton candy's my first attempt 12/12 from seed but I've used the farm a few times before with great results. 3 week vegged a GHS Trainwreck and got just under half a click  Goin to try a scrog in it nxt, cant afford the DOG seeds so will probs be NLxBigBud 



mrt1980 said:


> Nice job ive been through the thread (it took me a while). where do you get your seeds from? Im in the middle of making my decission on what to grow next. either critical + by dinafem from the attitude or sugar punch from sannies. im probably going for attitude cos they got here in 3 days last time i ordered and they had all sprouted within 24hrs


I get my seeds usually from pick and mix, not had any problems all popped quick delivery... That'l probably get deleted so read it quick lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Little bit of hash i made with ice extraction.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 22, 2012)

wouldnae mind a wee doobie of that, if u can keep it. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha al try m8, only had 1 off it. Knocks the cunt rite oot ye.... Whitey material for you lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2012)

is the hash anything like the crap that the dealers sell? when i used to smoke it it was terrible but everyone i see on here seems to love it


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Na this is proper hash lol. Made from the pollen from ma trim, nothing else added so as pure as a could get it lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2012)

looking at these ill have a lot of leaf with loads of trichs on so ill use half ot make some canna butter cos ive nerver tried eating it and use the other half to make a bit of hash


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> looking at these ill have a lot of leaf with loads of trichs on so ill use half ot make some canna butter cos ive nerver tried eating it and use the other half to make a bit of hash


Am goin to try make the butter a think mayb in the nxt day or 2, c wot happens


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2012)

let me know what its like lol


----------



## Londonweed (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow good job


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 22, 2012)

mmmmm like to try some of them lush buds mate lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2012)

i know this will make me sound like a noob smoker aswel as a noob grower but do you have to burn that hash before you sprinkle it?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Londonweed said:


> Wow good job


Thanks matey


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know this will make me sound like a noob smoker aswel as a noob grower but do you have to burn that hash before you sprinkle it?


No mate it jst breaks off n crumbles between ur fingers. Mines boit 95% dry so still a little sticky


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> mmmmm like to try some of them lush buds mate lol


Got a lot a things tae square m8 but alls well fairy mite stop by ur way. Will pm u in a fee dys once a can c wots wot


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 23, 2012)

yep finally caught up. good lil op u got going here. look forward seeing dry weight and good luck on the next run.
wot u thinking off next? im guna get the dog i think matey had a chat with a lad bout it no names being dropped but got a good deal. so will order this week like n get going end march with the growing


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yep finally caught up. good lil op u got going here. look forward seeing dry weight and good luck on the next run.
> wot u thinking off next? im guna get the dog i think matey had a chat with a lad bout it no names being dropped but got a good deal. so will order this week like n get going end march with the growing


Not got a clue m8,maybe some nlxbigbud scrog or mite try n find a nice female out of bsbxblack rose or exo x black rose(9/11 as i like to call it) ttt came.up with that name. A really dnt know matey,got no cash so no dog for me lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well my loyal followers final dry weigh in all together including popcorn 181 grams  

Not bad for my 1st 12/12 from seed


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice, was that just the 1 plant aswell?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Nice, was that just the 1 plant aswell?


Thanks matey

It sure was no veg 12/12 from the dy it sprouted its first little leaves lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 25, 2012)

did you use the hps light from the start? a lot of my mates said if i used mine i would burn them but after a week on the fluresents they where falling over and i had to prop them up with sticks lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!lovely harvest scotty! your buds look nice and fat and chunky. awesome job. the flowering girls look spectacular as well. your a real natural. 
have you sampled the harvest budds yet? how are they tasting and making you feel. My freezer is packed full of leaves ready to make into hash. I have my bubble bags. if you have time can you give me a quick run down of how you did it? thanks , take it easy. peace Ambz


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> did you use the hps light from the start? a lot of my mates said if i used mine i would burn them but after a week on the fluresents they where falling over and i had to prop them up with sticks lol


Have u got a fan on them? It simulates the wind strengthening your branches,well my opinion lol...

U can use the hps from start as long as you dont have it too close,watch your temps and good airflow


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!lovely harvest scotty! your buds look nice and fat and chunky. awesome job. the flowering girls look spectacular as well. your a real natural.
> have you sampled the harvest budds yet? how are they tasting and making you feel. My freezer is packed full of leaves ready to make into hash. I have my bubble bags. if you have time can you give me a quick run down of how you did it? thanks , take it easy. peace Ambz


Thanks Ambz it tastes lovely like your smokin candy,very smooth. The stone creeps up on you things start to go a bit fuzzy. Attention span drops as ur mind starts to wander. Am sittin listenin to my mum talking to me just now but.not.much is registering lol. Only thing am not.impressed with is the bud quality. Not as dense as i would hve liked.

I used the gumby method off youtube. 2 buckets,ice,sieve and gravity lol a dnt hve the money for bags but seemed to work just as well was very potent. Got the trim from the candy so goin to do another run 

How was Arizona?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 25, 2012)

i moved my fan down a bit after i had the drooping problem and it did help. at first i had it blowing over the top of the canopy. i found the plant nearest to the fan has bigger buds in flowering too. dont know if anyone else noticed the same thing?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

ahahha, the stone sounds really relaxin that your hitting right now and tastes like candy. that is so cool. i love candy! what a treat.
.... I never heard of the gumby method, thats really cool. im glad you were able to do that. 

Arizona was lovely. It was so nice to see the sun and sit in it , feel its warmth and energy. beautiful warm weather, blue sky, fluffy clouds, beautiful mountains... such uplifting weather. 
the company that treated me to the trip is really great, they offered me the position after an entire day of interviwing, and treated me so well.(lunch and dinner, hotel, car , airfare) 
I got to rent a 2012 electric Blue Mustang. ( a super fast american sportscar) that was really fun to drive. the power was unbelieveable . I could go from like 0 to 50 in 5 seconds and it handled so tight around the turns. that was a real treat. i wish i had time to drive it a bit more and open it up on the highway. i know i could have gotten that baby up past 125 mph easy. What a piece of machinery. 
The hotel was really really nice. my room was HUGE and i the complimentary breakfast was faboulous and there was even free happy hour with all the freee drinks you could drink. I have picture of the place i can show you later if you like, and the car. lol..
so i took the postion, eveything looks great. just what im after....so im moving there. everything is happening super quick. im overwhelmed. 
Im heartbroken about giving up my deep blue waterfarm. im going to try to find another home for it. i just cant bring myself to kill her, after everything i did to keep her alive. i will post some pictures of her tonite . If you have time after i post the pictures in my journal tonite can you let me know how much longer you think she has ? she is growing super slow. 
have a lovely evening scotty. take it easy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2012)

Crackin harvest that chief!!! well done man you smashed it 12/12, just shows what them farms can do in the right hands!!

no jiffys so cuts will be took wknd matey so a week or so after that, is that any good for ya?? lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

hey scotty, hows the candy tasting. heres ARizona looking warm and mellow in the winter time. I was waiting for my flight at the airport . I was sitting in a little park basking in the sun when this little guy came around . theres not much bright color in the desert , this hummingbird looked mighty happy. 
 do people drive mustangs in scottland? they are very poplular here. they have a very long distictive history as a real american sports car.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mornin Ambz,5.30am here and my lil boy's had us up since 4 

Arizona looks amazin,can tell your goin to really love it. Yeah u see the odd mustang around,not too many where i live. Most of the more sporty type cars around here are rally style,impreza sti's,ford focus s.t that kinda thing...

U not put ur farm pics up? I'd take care of her for you if i was across the pond,shes a beauty


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah i just put them up mate. if you get a moment please let me know what you think as far as how much longer she will take to finish. thanks dude.
do you know of anybody in scotland that wants to buy my house?. they can have the grow room and everything.lol
thanks for the offer to assist, wish you were a wee bit closer lad.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Crackin harvest that chief!!! well done man you smashed it 12/12, just shows what them farms can do in the right hands!!
> 
> no jiffys so cuts will be took wknd matey so a week or so after that, is that any good for ya?? lol


Cheers pukka aye its a giod weight if the buds had jst filled out a bit it would hve been so much better. Lovely smoke tho lol.

Tht would b great m8 jst tryin tae sort out keepin mothers so can send bk dwn wen ur ready


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i moved my fan down a bit after i had the drooping problem and it did help. at first i had it blowing over the top of the canopy. i found the plant nearest to the fan has bigger buds in flowering too. dont know if anyone else noticed the same thing?


Keep the fan on them m8 it'l strengthen them over time. The buds that are gettin too warm because the fan isnt getting to them will grow more slowly because of heat stress. Keep ur hps about 18 inches from ur plant and make sure the buds closest to the light arent gettin too warm,easy way to tell is stick ur hand just above the bud with the bk to the light & after a min or 2 if ur not burnin the plant wnt b


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Mornin Ambz,5.30am here and my lil boy's had us up since 4
> 
> Arizona looks amazin,can tell your goin to really love it. Yeah u see the odd mustang around,not too many where i live. Most of the more sporty type cars around here are rally style,impreza sti's,ford focus s.t that kinda thing...
> 
> U not put ur farm pics up? I'd take care of her for you if i was across the pond,shes a beauty


or peugeot's..........lol


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

Renault 5 turbos FTW!!!!!! 1.4l (lol) turbo injected madness......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

Closest thing to a Mustang in Scotland is a 2.8l Capri laser. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

Just don't try going round a corner. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

Update on Livers & Blue Cheese.... Getting 20ml Florabloom, 15ml floramicro, 10ml floragro & biobloom at 2 drops per litre.... Forgot mix feed up on Monday night and forgot to feed before I went to docs n stuff on Tuesday morning, so when I got back the were slightly drooping  gave them a good feed with plenty of run off and are nearly as good as new. Because they went so long they've soaked up all the goodness out the lower fan leaves. Some have fell off and some are going a nice yellow colour lol.. Apart from that all is well. Got some pics of the livers then my batt died so will get the blue cheese up later.... Approx 3 weeks 12/12


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

That's why you put bricks in the back of them, lol.




supersillybilly said:


> Just don't try going round a corner. lol
> View attachment 2019822


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's the blue cheese, starting to think they're nearer 4 weeks but cant for the life of me remember the exact date they got flipped....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

That old BC looks like its doin good for ya mate! its a lovely smoke anall you'l love it!....i can remember you postin when you flipped, just look back at your updates mate!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> That old BC looks like its doin good for ya mate! its a lovely smoke anall you'l love it!....i can remember you postin when you flipped, just look back at your updates mate!


Aye its doin well mate, livers even better. I'll have a look see if I can find it got a feelin was around the 2nd or 3rd when bill took the slh away....


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Keep the fan on them m8 it'l strengthen them over time. The buds that are gettin too warm because the fan isnt getting to them will grow more slowly because of heat stress. Keep ur hps about 18 inches from ur plant and make sure the buds closest to the light arent gettin too warm,easy way to tell is stick ur hand just above the bud with the bk to the light & after a min or 2 if ur not burnin the plant wnt b


Im going to invest in an air cooled reflector next time because my light is at max hight now lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

wow, im loving your new camera, the photos are mouthwatering. 
have you ever smoked the infamous cherrycheese livers scotty? its so fuckin potent, one the bestsest smokes ever you know.
it seems the livers alone is quite popular. i bet its super powerful. 
looking bang tidy in your garden mate! have a rockin weekend.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Im going to invest in an air cooled reflector next time because my light is at max hight now lol


Would be an investment lol... Or if you have height issues you.could look at other mehods like lst'n,scrog,top them or supercropping to name a few


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, im loving your new camera, the photos are mouthwatering.
> have you ever smoked the infamous cherrycheese livers scotty? its so fuckin potent, one the bestsest smokes ever you know.
> it seems the livers alone is quite popular. i bet its super powerful.
> looking bang tidy in your garden mate! have a rockin weekend.


Cheers Ambz just some crappy camera fne pics,jst they're so small a can move them to get better pics lol.

Av smoked one sole joint of livers a fellow riu'r sent to another and i was lucky enuf to get a puff. It was super tasty n the smell comin off it just now is simply sublime


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Would be an investment lol... Or if you have height issues you.could look at other mehods like lst'n,scrog,top them or supercropping to name a few


im looking into either scrog or try a hydro set up. ide like to just try the 1 to get the hang of it then do them both. as for the hight its ok now i was stoned and didnt think i could move it any higher but i realised that i could take the easy rollers off and use hooks which gave me another 7 or 8 inches


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im looking into either scrog or try a hydro set up. ide like to just try the 1 to get the hang of it then do them both. as for the hight its ok now i was stoned and didnt think i could move it any higher but i realised that i could take the easy rollers off and use hooks which gave me another 7 or 8 inches


Answers appear in the simplest of places lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Answers appear in the simplest of places lol


yeah do my thinking before my smoking lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 27, 2012)

i had to cut a bit of the pineapple chunk down and try and dry it out quick. i cant afford these prices lol its just over 6 weeks in and most of the hairs had turned brown but it was only at the top of 1 of the branches the rest of the plants hairs are still white


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

How u doing crazy bawz


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i had to cut a bit of the pineapple chunk down and try and dry it out quick. i cant afford these prices lol its just over 6 weeks in and most of the hairs had turned brown but it was only at the top of 1 of the branches the rest of the plants hairs are still white


That'l jst hVe been from contact m8 (touching.them),you'd be best to leave it jst now mate,ur only cuttin dwn ur final yield


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> How u doing crazy bawz


Aye no bad, take it you canny sleep cos u slept aw dy??? lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> That'l jst hVe been from contact m8 (touching.them),you'd be best to leave it jst now mate,ur only cuttin dwn ur final yield


i got a mate who never goes past 6 weeks of flower i talked him into going 8 weeks last grow but he ended up chopping them at 7 lol. ive always had a head off his stuff like


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i got a mate who never goes past 6 weeks of flower i talked him into going 8 weeks last grow but he ended up chopping them at 7 lol. ive always had a head off his stuff like


Depends on the strain m8, some finish early. The longer it gies the more potent it'l b,the trichs need to mature


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Depends on the strain m8, some finish early. The longer it gies the more potent it'l b,the trichs need to mature


all the trchs where cloudy and it was only about 3 grams dry by my guess. that branch has been a bit de-formed from seed, it was a double stalk thing when it popped and had always been the runt of the 2 lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 30, 2012)

That fairy slow on vallyum lol joking m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> That fairy slow on vallyum lol joking m8


Haha jst posted bout that in ur new journal lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 30, 2012)

what cuts you got left scotty


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

Av only got the small livers n blue cheese bout 4 wks into flowering. 4-5 left on cheese n 6 on the livers


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

You getting chilly weather your way lad? we are getting down to the brass monkey temps at the mo in the Dam.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> You getting chilly weather your way lad? we are getting down to the brass monkey temps at the mo in the Dam.


Defo matey been -2 n such past few dys. Thinks me needs to move to spain lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Some Pics from this morning.....

Livers around 5 weeks




Blue Cheese around 5 weeks


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Stinky stuff Scotia. Hope you got good filters my bru. Peace, DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Stinky stuff Scotia. Hope you got good filters my bru. Peace, DST


Jst set one up but got a lot a mods needed to my grow area,so its not doin much jst now and am needin a 5 inch clip for the ductin that av no managed to get yet


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

well ah dinnae need to tell ye lad, lol. you'll know how stinky it is. Some women at our last housing committe said her house smelled of weed sometimes, lol. I thought I was being clever because I couldn't smell it in my house, but air was getting down from the exhaust fan into their places, filters installed so lets hope the next meeting is more favourable, lol....My wife even said, "Oh that's probably us!" (I wasn't there) And one of the other neighbours, who also said she could sometimes smell weed, (and said she liked it), piped in and said, "but you only have a few plants", haha. It's kind of hard to hide 7 foot monsters, even on your roof terrace, haha. Think I'll scrog my outdoor this year!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

DST said:


> well ah dinnae need to tell ye lad, lol. you'll know how stinky it is. Some women at our last housing committe said her house smelled of weed sometimes, lol. I thought I was being clever because I couldn't smell it in my house, but air was getting down from the exhaust fan into their places, filters installed so lets hope the next meeting is more favourable, lol....My wife even said, "Oh that's probably us!" (I wasn't there) And one of the other neighbours, who also said she could sometimes smell weed, (and said she liked it), piped in and said, "but you only have a few plants", haha. It's kind of hard to hide 7 foot monsters, even on your roof terrace, haha. Think I'll scrog my outdoor this year!


I'm quite lucky just now,on one side of me old guy (stroke) & wife (amputated leg) and on the other side its empty just now has been for a while. The old woman cant bring herself to give it up completely cos she stayed for ages. Its only little plants ur lucky if they're taller than 15 inches, goin to yield very well by the looks of things for their size, more about the smoke with these, not one piece shall be sold, only savoured lol 

When do you think you'l be releasing the sour cherry mate, would mind me some of that Mmmmm Mmmmmm MMmmmmm!!


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

The Sour Cherry will be going out in the next month or so...maybe earlier


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

DST said:


> The Sour Cherry will be going out in the next month or so...maybe earlier


Cool, gimme a wee heads up if you find the time cheers much


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Jst set one up but got a lot a mods needed to my grow area,so its not doin much jst now and am needin a 5 inch clip for the ductin that av no managed to get yet


Them 2 are lookin propa mate!...........just tape the fuck outa the duct for now mate till you get the clip should hold.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2012)

Like these 2 pics, there packin it on now mate!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers Pukka mate. Not got any tape at the moment either the wee man flung it in a sink full of water lol. Fuck it a love the smell anyway lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2012)

very lovely lst scotty. all the buds are getting tons of light and getting HUGE!
are you doing hydro?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very lovely lst scotty. all the buds are getting tons of light and getting HUGE!
> are you doing hydro?


Thanks Ambs and no m8 these r in coco but.getting the same.ghe feeding plan as my farm. Gettin a Las SLH cut.tonight or 2moro and got my scrog screen ready and waiting. Goin 2 top it and try scrog straight in at 12/12 fingers crossed with the growth rate in the farm al get most of the screen filled before budding commences lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Thanks Ambs and no m8 these r in coco but.getting the same.ghe feeding plan as my farm. Gettin a Las SLH cut.tonight or 2moro and got my scrog screen ready and waiting. Goin 2 top it and try scrog straight in at 12/12 fingers crossed with the growth rate in the farm al get most of the screen filled before budding commences lol


las lemons are taking over the world! lol
i cant wait to see you las lemon waterfarm gone 12/12. I have seen one other , i think brokenturtle did one 12/12 . he has are really unusual scrog frame. Im still trying to figure out myself when its benifical to use 18/6 lighting. My purple wreck mini moveable scrogs were done 18/6 and im not really impressed with how some of my buds are develping on one of my girls. But there are other factors at play as well.. i pulled over a lb off my 12/12 from seed grow this last round.. in a small DR Secret Jardin 120 tent.. big fat healthy buds.. coco and 12/12 from seed, cant be beat IMO. 
its so much easier to move the little pots in and out of the tent. 
im excited for you scotty, getting that las lem cut . maybe one day i will be as lucky as you! take it easy mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Some Pics from this morning.....
> 
> Livers around 5 weeks
> 
> ...


stunning work as always mr scotia


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> las lemons are taking over the world! lol
> i cant wait to see you las lemon waterfarm gone 12/12. I have seen one other , i think brokenturtle did one 12/12 . he has are really unusual scrog frame. Im still trying to figure out myself when its benifical to use 18/6 lighting. My purple wreck mini moveable scrogs were done 18/6 and im not really impressed with how some of my buds are develping on one of my girls. But there are other factors at play as well.. i pulled over a lb off my 12/12 from seed grow this last round.. in a small DR Secret Jardin 120 tent.. big fat healthy buds.. coco and 12/12 from seed, cant be beat IMO.
> its so much easier to move the little pots in and out of the tent.
> im excited for you scotty, getting that las lem cut . maybe one day i will be as lucky as you! take it easy mate.


Yeah should be good to see how a rooted clone performs 12/12 in the farm. Hopefully it'l fill the screen if not no not to do it again lol... U neva no once ur settled in arizona the fairy might make it across the pond  take it easy ambz


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> stunning work as always mr scotia


Cheers for stoppin by mad dog been a bit slow in here recently lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

no probs thanks for sharing ya grow.
that thingy ma jig is all sorted fella. oh and wiped other thing if u no my meaning.

shit should just done a pm i wood make more sense...


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> no probs thanks for sharing ya grow.
> that thingy ma jig is all sorted fella. oh and wiped other thing if u no my meaning.
> 
> shit should just done a pm i wood make more sense...


Haha sound m8 no-one'l c in ma thread lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

shame as u gunna b rocking the strains haha.
livers,bc,candy,space,slh,dog that ent a shabby line up at all, plus the crosses u got. b good viewing if u ask me
im staying tuned to this believe


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

Whats next in the farm mate you made ya mind up?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Whats next in the farm mate you made ya mind up?


Think its gonnae b las's slh 12/12 from rooted clone. I'm goin to attempt to fill a 45cmX45cm scrog screen,not sure how it'l go but it'l b a lesson learned anyways lol. How long u think you'l b dwn?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Think its gonnae b las's slh 12/12 from rooted clone. I'm goin to attempt to fill a 45cmX45cm scrog screen,not sure how it'l go but it'l b a lesson learned anyways lol. How long u think you'l b dwn?


Not sure how that would pan out mate 12/12 in a scrog surely be better with some veg, but ya never no we that slh probs still end up huge lol
few months at the most im hopin only a couple tops


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not sure how that would pan out mate 12/12 in a scrog surely be better with some veg, but ya never no we that slh probs still end up huge lol
> few months at the most im hopin only a couple tops


Thats what am thinkin,its the infamous slh in the aquafarm n u saw from the pics of the cott can how big they grow 12/12. Jst hopin its goin to veg enough the 1st couple of weeks so its filled up before mature enough to bud. Am no expert n a hope ma thinkin is rite,if it is a think al hve the farm dialled rite in. Will b more managable in a scrog if it does grow as big. That'l b me dne. 3 wk veg,12/12 fae seed n 12/12 fae rooted clone. So far veg winning and took same time as 12/12 fae seed. Veg is the problem jst now can only keep farm in flower room cis its to heavy to move. Would need to find somewhere for the blue cheese n livers for they're sleepy time,loads a hassles so will run with this just now n c wot happens.

Hope.you understand that babble hehe


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeh i get ya mate, shit with out a veg space init, i think it should do ok like ya say mate in the farm, ill look foward to it, you scrog'd before mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh i get ya mate, shit with out a veg space init, i think it should do ok like ya say mate in the farm, ill look foward to it, you scrog'd before mate?


Na scrog virgin m8 but i think i've got the just off it. Screens all ready area approx 45cm2. Fingers crossed al pull no less than the cotton candy but with some denser nug  u never thought about scrog.with the space u got?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Na scrog virgin m8 but i think i've got the just off it. Screens all ready area approx 45cm2. Fingers crossed al pull no less than the cotton candy but with some denser nug  u never thought about scrog.with the space u got?


Good luck mate!........i thought about it mate, was thinkin do 2 or 3 mini scrogs so i can take them out to get to the back plant an that, cos with my space its to narrow id be leanin right in to get to the back, a fixed 1 would be a pain in the arse for me! lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 4, 2012)

any more off that bud porn mr scotia? slh harding off? roots coming on strong?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> any more off that bud porn mr scotia? slh harding off? roots coming on strong?


Ma battery was dead this mornin m8 or a would hve took some more. Will get them 2moz,had to use a lot of pegs this mornin to support branches so hopefully thats a sign of some nice weight goin on... The slh's lookin more dead.by the minute no sign of any roots comin throught the root riot


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 4, 2012)

oh dear me. lil luck she b ok wen settles down. mayb the journey was lil stressfull. how big is it? u think it will pull through?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oh dear me. lil luck she b ok wen settles down. mayb the journey was lil stressfull. how big is it? u think it will pull through?


Lol her stressful journey was a 5 min car ride lol, touch n go just now mate al keep her till she flops over n dies, can only hope just now. Goin to stick her in ma oxypot dwc if she pulls through and the DOG in the farm. Got ma temps sittin at between 27-29 just now and hum 27-30% at lights on and 14-16 hum 60-70% lights off, so sparing mold n shit things will look brighter in the coming weeks


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Like these 2 pics, there packin it on now mate!


what are they pukka?wouldent mind a cutt of that lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> what are they pukka?wouldent mind a cutt of that lol


Thats the Livers n Blue Cheese matey, gonnae pm me ur email address mate


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 4, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> [email protected]


Emailin you just now mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Scotty, Ihope you are having a lovely weekend. Did your las lemon arrive safely?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

howdy scot, hope all good will be polluten ur thread more nowdays since the uk thread is a gonna trolling i can handle but pure bullshit nar and the fact theres members even talking with it lol twats.............


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

Tell me bout it m8. U can come pollute ma thread any time matey the more the merrier. Supposed tae b a weed forum n a laugh no c who can come up wae the biggest bullshit n keep it goin.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Scotty, Ihope you are having a lovely weekend. Did your las lemon arrive safely?


Pretty boring wknd so far,slh arrived fine jst not showin many roots. Will grt some pics uplater today


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2012)

did u say ya about to pop a DOG kush seed scot? 

is spose to be some of the strongest smoke ya can get, have read of a few hermi's tho but like i say just what ive read aint grown it meself im not really into growing new strains got a load of seeds in the draw that i doubt will ever get pop'd lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did u say ya about to pop a DOG kush seed scot?
> 
> is spose to be some of the strongest smoke ya can get, have read of a few hermi's tho but like i say just what ive read aint grown it meself im not really into growing new strains got a load of seeds in the draw that i doubt will ever get pop'd lol


A put in to pop yesterday m8 nothin so far though. Av heard about.the hermi but its supposed to b manageable, think the seeds it produces r feminized also. It sounds the bollocks n at least a can add it to ma resume. Probs goin to hve to shut dwn for a while to get new double glazin so hopefully go out with a bang lol.. Is it 2-3 weeks ur into urs now,the pyscho looks the daddy


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A put in to pop yesterday m8 nothin so far though. Av heard about.the hermi but its supposed to b manageable, think the seeds it produces r feminized also. It sounds the bollocks n at least a can add it to ma resume. Probs goin to hve to shut dwn for a while to get new double glazin so hopefully go out with a bang lol.. Is it 2-3 weeks ur into urs now,the pyscho looks the daddy


am 2wks into 12/12 today, all looking really nice n a good size considering it was just a 7day veg.

the pyschosis is a lovely strain real nice in all departments i got 6pyschos 3exo in at the mo and next run will be similar maybe more exo next tho.

shutting down is a cunt ive had it loads where i am had to scrap more than a few vegged up, in flower plants because of the council wanting to install this, or fix that,asbestos, the list go's on lol but ya keep growing on.......


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

mornong fellas. was that ur invite mr scotia? cheers. u watch the fights yesterday? got on repeat now.
has she popped yet? mine still thinking about it haha


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

hey sctoia lad, you were asking about the DOG on the UKbipolar Thread. Probably best to jump on the 600 for Q's about the DOG, or ask me, Don, or Jigfresh for any questions (I thnik we pretty much cover the available phenotypes with out grows - 2 basically, one reasonably bushy but holding the kush characteristics, and also purpling in the right conditions, and th eother taller lankier version which gets deep purple stems and rock hard fat buds, but has a stretch to it (that's mine, the Mom DOG basically). The Headband was a bit bushier so the smaller one gets it's architecture from that side. I could ramble on for a long while, however, ask as you need to.

Peace, DST


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mornong fellas. was that ur invite mr scotia? cheers. u watch the fights yesterday? got on repeat now.
> has she popped yet? mine still thinking about it haha


morning m8, dont post who won yet please im still downloading it.

ja go out or anything last night? i didnt do jack shit apart from smoke me brains out lol got some nice blue cheese and pyschosis of a m8 grown in organics tastey stuff i must admit.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> am 2wks into 12/12 today, all looking really nice n a good size considering it was just a 7day veg.
> 
> the pyschosis is a lovely strain real nice in all departments i got 6pyschos 3exo in at the mo and next run will be similar maybe more exo next tho.
> 
> shutting down is a cunt ive had it loads where i am had to scrap more than a few vegged up, in flower plants because of the council wanting to install this, or fix that,asbestos, the list go's on lol but ya keep growing on.......


Private tennant and friend of ma parents so dnt get quite as much notice as the council for big jobs, jst kinda tell me what day they're comin, cant complain though we stay in a crackin area n round about here there's not many.... The fairy was goin to sent me an exo n pysco this run but no sure if al have to pass on them just now until things get sorted, gutted  lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

na mate snow thick here. stayed in but past out before the fights. weak i no but was shattered was cleaning up kid sick the night before, needed a catch up.
hows u mr sambo? wot was u smoking ? pyschosis i bet? alright for some haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mornong fellas. was that ur invite mr scotia? cheers. u watch the fights yesterday? got on repeat now.
> has she popped yet? mine still thinking about it haha


Not popped yet  lol.... Fuckin fell asleep dint a, too many dragon soops, thought ad be able to watch on skygo on the laptop tae but cos a dnt pay for espn n even though it was freeview wknd a still had to stream the fucker. Thinkn the mrs put laptop off cos a cant remember lol... Oh n yeah mate in light of recent events and found the club 600 members lounge thought a would set this up


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Private tennant and friend of ma parents so dnt get quite as much notice as the council for big jobs, jst kinda tell me what day they're comin, cant complain though we stay in a crackin area n round about here there's not many.... The fairy was goin to sent me an exo n pysco this run but no sure if al have to pass on them just now until things get sorted, gutted  lol


i aint always got good notice before inspection unfortunatly, the asbestos was a letter n wanting in the next wk lol same as another bloody letter where some dirty fucker in the block had cockroaches and they didnt find the source there so wanted inspection on all the flats! others have been 3-4 notice but even them shore do mess with plans for a perpetul lmao

ive gave up, just hit n run now 1wk veg 8wk flower done.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> hey sctoia lad, you were asking about the DOG on the UKbipolar Thread. Probably best to jump on the 600 for Q's about the DOG, or ask me, Don, or Jigfresh for any questions (I thnik we pretty much cover the available phenotypes with out grows - 2 basically, one reasonably bushy but holding the kush characteristics, and also purpling in the right conditions, and th eother taller lankier version which gets deep purple stems and rock hard fat buds, but has a stretch to it (that's mine, the Mom DOG basically). The Headband was a bit bushier so the smaller one gets it's architecture from that side. I could ramble on for a long while, however, ask as you need to.
> 
> Peace, DST


Cheers D, am quite sure I'l have plenty to pick your brain about, am like a sponge when it comes to this, mrs sometimes thinks a love growin more than her, sometimes she's right, at least ma bitches dnt back chat lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2012)

i worked out how to get me new tele to go fullscreen with the laptop last night only took 2wks lol i had to change the resolution on the computer wasnt anything to do with the tele av been cursing that remote for 2wks now lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i worked out how to get me new tele to go fullscreen with the laptop last night only took 2wks lol i had to change the resolution on the computer wasnt anything to do with the tele av been cursing that remote for 2wks now lol


Fuck could have told you that mate lol, did you ask on here thats how a usually watch footy


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 5, 2012)

some mad shit going down how are peeps so cleaky lol do to others as you would like yourself so 600 club is it,good lads so we will have a banter,sad sad


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> some mad shit going down how are peeps so cleaky lol do to others as you would like yourself so 600 club is it,good lads so we will have a banter,sad sad


Just shit on the UK thread mate, racist comments which have been deleted but powers that be let the offender stay, plus a think said offender has been talkin so much bullshit andrex are opening a new factory...... Sad times  Some are unsubbed, some retreating to their own and others threads


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck could have told you that mate lol, did you ask on here thats how a usually watch footy


i asked in the uk thread a few times and people gave different solutions lol i had to go to display in control panel and change the resolution to a lower setting.

how hard would that have been to post or for even me to understand lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i asked in the uk thread a few times and people gave different solutions lol i had to go to display in control panel and change the resolution to a lower setting.
> 
> how hard would that have been to post or for even me to understand lol


Sorry didnt notice the post mate, at least uv got it now, just in time for some UFC blood n gore lol. Al need to dwnload it now after fallin asleep bout 5 mins after prog started


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

Some pics of Blue Cheese...


And the Livers


Av checked back through ma posts and cant see when a flipped 12/12 on them, am reckonin just before/after xmas so that would make them approx 6 weeks... Think am goin to feed the blue cheese for another few dys then start the ripen for 10-14 dys, so Sambo if your watchin we'll see what the ripen does for the taste in coco. The livers will get fed for the nxt 10-14 days then ripen for same all in all should be wrapped up in 4 weeks. Am going to put ma SLH cut in ma oxypot today see if a can spring the little fucker into life.. Still waitin on the DOG seed to pop, as soon as it has will be going 12/12 from seed scrog in ma 35ltr aquafarm, scrog screen approx 0.5m2


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

It surprises me to see Coca Cola bottles and not Irn Bru!! (my fave).

Looking good there, a few more to go on the livers though, should see some towering calyxes before long though.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> It surprises me to see Coca Cola bottles and not Irn Bru!! (my fave).
> 
> Looking good there, a few more to go on the livers though, should see some towering calyxes before long though.


Cheers D,cany drink bru anymore too sweet n the mrs got an addiction to coke lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well the slh has been put.in the dwc hopefully the bubble will spur the roots on,need new airstone though 

Fed all the seedlings Quart dose of nutes with some bio roots n heres a coupla pics

2040215[/ATTACH]


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

alrite m8 hows ya doing? aint seen ya online for a day or 2?

hope ya dont mind a pic or 2 in ya thread scot helps keep the thread alive aswel.

day 14 of 12/12 after a 7day veg from rooted clone, 6pyschosis 3exodus under 1200watts.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

hhhhmmmm real bushy mr sambo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

what up scotty? the baby lemon looks SWEEETTT. shes going to be a freakin monster beast. good luck with her, i will be rootin for at least a pound and a half of lemons from that tree. cheeers ambz


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite m8 hows ya doing? aint seen ya online for a day or 2?
> 
> hope ya dont mind a pic or 2 in ya thread scot helps keep the thread alive aswel.
> 
> ...


Pimpin them bitches out all over i see sambo! lol..................lookin healthy as mate!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Some pics of Blue Cheese...
> View attachment 2039961View attachment 2039962View attachment 2039963View attachment 2039964View attachment 2039965
> 
> And the Livers
> ...


Bloody hell mate some frost on them 2 now, looks gorgeous mate, bet ya buzzin arnt ya!.....you still lettin ya blues go 10week?...think the mrs has squashed my plans to let mine lol!



scotia1982 said:


> Well the slh has been put.in the dwc hopefully the bubble will spur the roots on,need new airstone though
> 
> Fed all the seedlings Quart dose of nutes with some bio roots n heres a coupla pics
> 
> 2040215[/ATTACH]


Have you changed ya mind or is it me bein a mong, but dint you say you was scroggin the slh in the farm mate?.......either way lookin foward to seein this run rapped up should be good matey!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

ps..........whats all the seedlings in the pic mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Pimpin them bitches out all over i see sambo! lol..................lookin healthy as mate!


wouldnt say pimping all over geezer 4 pics in 2 threads lol

next up il be sending out private message invites to me imaginary thread may even go wild and upgrade me grow too av got a 6loft house gonna max it out with just the 300x 600watters thats how ya gotta roll to be a true player...........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> wouldnt say pimping all over geezer 4 pics in 2 threads lol


Haha...yeh i dont get around much mate so seemed like it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> wouldnt say pimping all over geezer 4 pics in 2 threads lol


yeah n my thread got the raw deal only 1 pic  .... lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> yeah n my thread got the raw deal only 1 pic  .... lmao


Least you got 1 mate  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

i went on a system off how many people have i pissed off in each thread, thats why u got none pukka lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i went on a system off how many people have i pissed off in each thread, thats why u got none pukka lol


Haha..........fuck it mate post what ya want at my place, just dont go sayin my weed tastes shit again! lmao!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha..........fuck it mate post what ya want at my place, just dont go sayin my weed tastes shit again! lmao!!!


[video=youtube;UXoNE14U_zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/video]

lmao 

how long you letting ur exo n pyschos go for m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;UXoNE14U_zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/video]
> 
> lmao
> 
> how long you letting ur exo n pyschos go for m8?


Haha very funny, but like i told you a trillion times we out you believin me, i fucked it somehow! 

9weeks mate it will be day 48 tomoz, they got a few more days on the juice then im flushin um and gunna start addin the boost!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha very funny, but like i told you a trillion times we out you believin me, i fucked it somehow!
> 
> 9weeks mate it will be day 48 tomoz, they got a few more days on the juice then im flushin um and gunna start addin the boost!


 its ya week spot n i new ud bite but i do beleive ya geezer im just winding u up, but u will have to redeem yaself tho for full belief lol

gonna av to let mine or at least 1 of each of mine go 9wks now for the taste-off, i owe robo n scot already n you off course but thinking they could be good for the test of taste and not whos is best bullshit but using different methods at the end both same clone both canna n coco but different finishes.

av you smoked that cotten candy yet then? or tried robs early lemon?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its ya week spot n i new ud bite but i do beleive ya geezer im just winding u up, but u will have to redeem yaself tho for full belief lol
> 
> gonna av to let mine or at least 1 of each of mine go 9wks now for the taste-off, i owe robo n scot already n you off course but thinking they could be good for the test of taste and not whos is best bullshit but using different methods at the end both same clone both canna n coco but different finishes.
> 
> av you smoked that cotten candy yet then? or tried robs early lemon?


Haha i no mate just playin!........................well you lot are flushin for 2weeks arnt ya? im goin for 10days i think longest ive ever flushed is 6days an that was the g13 everthing else ive only done 4-5 which could be my prob and also maybe usin the overdrive last 2 weeks might have somethin to do with it, but yeh you'l have to go 9 or you'l only be makin excusers lmao!!...but makes sense same strains same nutes same time then its fairish, an see how it goes im hopin that ripen does the job cos the boost costs a arm an a leg lol im gunna dry mine just right this time, still abit of moisture.

Yeh ive had all scottys CC, lovely smoke real nice taste, an a nice uppy high 1st spliff sent me all confused lol.....havent tried none of robs yet but im hopin to pretty soon!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Evening Lads, 

@ Sambo ur ladies are esquisite, lookin real bushy for a 7 day veg mate, everyones pics are always welcome the more the merrier 

@ Pukka, the seedlings are TTT's exo/br & bsb/br. Aye the livers is goin 10 weeks give or take a day, thats dependin on how long the Blue Cheese is lastin lol....

Think this is the busiest ma threads ever been at the one time 3 people at once lol. How's everyone doin today, your Mrs clamping down on your grow time then Pukka??


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

mdb u a scouse twat??? lol YIDDOOOOOOOO's


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening Lads,
> 
> @ Sambo ur ladies are esquisite, lookin real bushy for a 7 day veg mate, everyones pics are always welcome the more the merrier
> 
> ...


hows ya day been? aint seen ya about the last day or 2.

what team are you scot?

thread was only busy cause u werent here m8 we all off now lolol just messing fuck that uk threadness right now....


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Aye its been ok mate, went to get fitted for ma insole things for ma feet today, got one crushed foot wae arthritis n other legs shorter than the other, so no got much goin for me below the knees lol, anyways fuckin thing hurt ma foot more than without so it gotta go away to get remolded or somethin  just picked up a bit a blue cheese smells the part but taste aint quite there  cany wait for the one av got, fuck it smells better haha.. Am a rangers man, well thats if they dont go into administration lol. A take it your a spurs fan?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah man lfc lfc lfc.youll never walk alone haha.
parker dirty man how he still on the pitch? u think harry been chucking bungs to the ref ?? hahaha soz but needed lil banter.
whey up mr scotia hows things?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye its been ok mate, went to get fitted for ma insole things for ma feet today, got one crushed foot wae arthritis n other legs shorter than the other, so no got much goin for me below the knees lol, anyways fuckin thing hurt ma foot more than without so it gotta go away to get remolded or somethin  just picked up a bit a blue cheese smells the part but taste aint quite there  cany wait for the one av got, fuck it smells better haha.. Am a rangers man, well thats if they dont go into administration lol. A take it your a spurs fan?


that bc u got m8 is the nuts, if ya in pain geezer i carnt imagine to many strains stronger that could help and theres the flavour there too if it came from our mutual friend then it then came from another mutual friend wel maybe u might not no him so much he got the ump with all the sillyness of riu and fair play but he/we called it ronnie biggs cheese carnt remember why prob seemed a good name at the time lol

neway its a super strong pheno.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah man lfc lfc lfc.youll never walk alone haha.
> parker dirty man how he still on the pitch? u think harry been chucking bungs to the ref ?? hahaha soz but needed lil banter.
> whey up mr scotia hows things?


ya no i always liked u mdb until now that is lolol just messing m8 may the best team win spurs that is lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening Lads,
> 
> @ Sambo ur ladies are esquisite, lookin real bushy for a 7 day veg mate, everyones pics are always welcome the more the merrier
> 
> ...


Yeh shes put the foot down stright on me head mate lmao! hows it goin mate?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

that was a pee poor match. didnt look any the teams was hungry for it. best get result against the dirty mancs now on weekend.
pukka oh my days wot happening? u got shrink down size grow or get rid completly?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah man lfc lfc lfc.youll never walk alone haha.
> parker dirty man how he still on the pitch? u think harry been chucking bungs to the ref ?? hahaha soz but needed lil banter.
> whey up mr scotia hows things?





PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh shes put the foot down stright on me head mate lmao! hows it goin mate?


I'm good lads, our little boy jst gave us an awful prezzi  went to the kitchen to get somethin to eat and on ma way back at the bottom of the stairs a thought to maself a can smell shite, so av went upstairs rounded the corner n the little fuckers standin at his baby gate covered top to toe in it. No just a normal one the smelliest fucker u can imagine!!!! It was on the babygate (all over), carpet, bed (sheets, duvet, frame etc), the radiator, the walls his toys. Just spent the lst hr cleaning it all... Doobie time me reckons....



newuserlol said:


> that bc u got m8 is the nuts, if ya in pain geezer i carnt imagine to many strains stronger that could help and theres the flavour there too if it came from our mutual friend then it then came from another mutual friend wel maybe u might not no him so much he got the ump with all the sillyness of riu and fair play but he/we called it ronnie biggs cheese carnt remember why prob seemed a good name at the time lol
> 
> neway its a super strong pheno.


A think thts a belter of a name for it mate from what I hear is infamous in some parts just like its namesake lol..... Am lookin forward to the pain relief bit but just the proper stinky taste'l do me.... Anyone know of any decent films to download??


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I'm good lads, our little boy jst gave us an awful prezzi  went to the kitchen to get somethin to eat and on ma way back at the bottom of the stairs a thought to maself a can smell shite, so av went upstairs rounded the corner n the little fuckers standin at his baby gate covered top to toe in it. No just a normal one the smelliest fucker u can imagine!!!! It was on the babygate (all over), carpet, bed (sheets, duvet, frame etc), the radiator, the walls his toys. Just spent the lst hr cleaning it all... Doobie time me reckons....
> 
> 
> 
> A think thts a belter of a name for it mate from what I hear is infamous in some parts just like its namesake lol..... Am lookin forward to the pain relief bit but just the proper stinky taste'l do me.... Anyone know of any decent films to download??


children of men u seen that? old film but classic could be called something else tho im pissed lol

just started watching the wire there 5 seasons of it so plenty to watch, u not into ya t.v series's? breaking bad,weeds,walking dead etc???


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> children of men u seen that? old film but classic could be called something else tho im pissed lol
> 
> just started watching the wire there 5 seasons of it so plenty to watch, u not into ya t.v series's? breaking bad,weeds,walking dead etc???


Naw you nailed it on the head mate good film lol... Fuck if a wiz tae mention the tv series a watch you'd think a wiz a burd lmao.... Na seriously a like IRT (ice road truck...), Miami Ink, LA Ink, Pawnstars, I like stuff to do with history or real life (not big bro n that kinda reality pish tho)


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

swear i warned u about the peril off kids and them playing with there turd the other week hahah.
the wire is the tits. watched them all


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> swear i warned u about the peril off kids and them playing with there turd the other week hahah.
> the wire is the tits. watched them all


I believe you did mate, he's dne it in the kitchen before but this was tenfold  it brought a tear to a glass eye matey..... NEver seen the wire whats that about???

Downloaded UFC last night n watched it wiz pish again apart fae the Koschek fight, wot did u's think or u's already discussed?? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

i loved diaz retiring. i wood love punch him in his square face and run fast haha
the wire bout baltimore police i think it is. yanks anyways wire tapps n gangs police schools and docks. all drug n gang related. is blinding fella well worth the watch but i love my crime programmes non fiction and fiction


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i loved diaz retiring. i wood love punch him in his square face and run fast haha
> the wire bout baltimore police i think it is. yanks anyways wire tapps n gangs police schools and docks. all drug n gang related. is blinding fella well worth the watch but i love my crime programmes non fiction and fiction


diaz retireing!!!! i still aint watch it ya fuckers!!! lololol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i loved diaz retiring. i wood love punch him in his square face and run fast haha
> the wire bout baltimore police i think it is. yanks anyways wire tapps n gangs police schools and docks. all drug n gang related. is blinding fella well worth the watch but i love my crime programmes non fiction and fiction


Haha mate a hope u can run lol.... The wire sounds good mate will have a look for it, like certain crime things, the mrs prefers the shit like that, ad sit n watch the history channel aw dy if a could lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

soz sambo i thought u was watching other night?
he did but i dont think will last hes got 1 fight remaining on contract n i no gsp is dying to break his face. i cant wait for that fight.
if watch wire it makes alot more sense watch from 1st episode u cant just jump in mid way like other programmes


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> soz sambo ithoughtu waswatching other night?
> he did buti dont think will last hes got 1 fight remaining on contract n i no gsp is dying to break his face. i cant wait for that fight.


ur always apologizing n being nice mdb no wonder ya missus is threatening to kick ya head in during the night for fan noise oldboy lol too nice nice u are.

not a good result for either really m8 tonight still a point each as the jocks would say canny grumble lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Al try dwnload 1st season c if a can get into it... 

Thats MDB his barks worse than his bite lol. Ur dog cracked yet mdb? Wit wiz the score a turned over half 7 n hadnt kicked off then clean forgot lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that was a pee poor match. didnt look any the teams was hungry for it. best get result against the dirty mancs now on weekend.
> pukka oh my days wot happening? u got shrink down size grow or get rid completly?


Im shuttin down the shop for a month or 2 after this run mate, with me boy bein born soon but i was on about lettin the livers go 10, shes sayin fuck that she wants it hurryin up with the rest so ive had me orders lol shes even tried sayin go 8weeks with um!

Gettin a new lappy soon you geeks are gunna have to teach me how to down load films an shit!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Its piece a piss dwnloadin mate 1 program,a few websites n a coupla clicks lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

cheers sambo i do try. im one them happy go lucky chaps. but wen i get upset it takes me days to chill. 
u gunna b a daddy pukka. cool congrates hope goes well for ya. is it ya 1st? so u got the whole sleepless nights for 6 months then haha. na well worth it tho.
i cant download anything woodnt even try it id break my laptop.
and dont u worry bout the mrs i spar with her few days aweek so im gunna punish her then haha. she only nos kickboxing n my legs 2wice the size hers. haha well she wants to do well at grading so shes game for practice on me
my dog pip is in kitchen roll hoping for life. its quite dark compared other pips sp i think its not gunna do wot it should. i give it till end week tho and carry on my singing to her


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cheers sambo i do try. im one them happy go lucky chaps. but wen i get upset it takes me days to chill.
> u gunna b a daddy pukka. cool congrates hope goes well for ya. is it ya 1st? so u got the whole sleepless nights for 6 months then haha. na well worth it tho.
> i cant download anything woodnt even try it id break my laptop.
> and dont u worry bout the mrs i spar with her few days aweek so im gunna punish her then haha. she only nos kickboxing n my legs 2wice the size hers. haha well she wants to do well at grading so shes game for practice on me
> my dog pip is in kitchen roll hoping for life. its quite dark compared other pips sp i think its not gunna do wot it should. i give it till end week tho and carry on my singing to her


fucking el thought the missus had done ya in or something what with the mma skills lol

im pissed m8 ignore me although ya always be a scouse twat lol still love ya oldboy, i member guideing u through the bio-bizz yonks ago n u always been up for a crack.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cheers sambo i do try. im one them happy go lucky chaps. but wen i get upset it takes me days to chill.
> u gunna b a daddy pukka. cool congrates hope goes well for ya. is it ya 1st? so u got the whole sleepless nights for 6 months then haha. na well worth it tho.
> i cant download anything woodnt even try it id break my laptop.
> and dont u worry bout the mrs i spar with her few days aweek so im gunna punish her then haha. she only nos kickboxing n my legs 2wice the size hers. haha well she wants to do well at grading so shes game for practice on me
> my dog pip is in kitchen roll hoping for life. its quite dark compared other pips sp i think its not gunna do wot it should. i give it till end week tho and carry on my singing to her


Aye the 1st one a put.in is looking rather blackish now so think its rotted,so popped the other in this mornin. Sang to it,prayed to the weed gods for it n now am gonnae sleep on it n hopefully it'l hve cracked into life by mornin


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> diaz retireing!!!! i still aint watch it ya fuckers!!! lololol


fuck well that spoilt it for me lmao ... i aint watched it yet eithor lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

cheers fella i will always b that scouse twat tho. the red is in my blood.
yeah u was the bio bizz mentor haha newbie bugging ya with pm's
the coco seems b working for u now tho u coco turn coat hahahahah


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2012)

how you germing your seeds ? ? 

i have like 95% germ success and i dont use this toilet roll bollocks ... a cup of half filled water , drop seed in , cover with a plate , sit in airing cupboard .... 2 days later check on seed and it normally has a inch long root ..... stop fuckin it up lads it aint hard lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> how you germing your seeds ? ?
> 
> i have like 95% germ success and i dont use this toilet roll bollocks ... a cup of half filled water , drop seed in , cover with a plate , sit in airing cupboard .... 2 days later check on seed and it normally has a inch long root ..... stop fuckin it up lads it aint hard lol


i did that 36 hours the cup water routine, i read the seed die if submerged longer then the 36 hours?
so after that i do paper towel day n then back water another 36 hours. thats where im at.
the other pips r alot lighter in colour so i think there r the winners fella. but im saving them wen off me hols midmarch]im good on the seed popping its just the rest i struggle with hahahahaa


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> how you germing your seeds ? ?
> 
> i have like 95% germ success and i dont use this toilet roll bollocks ... a cup of half filled water , drop seed in , cover with a plate , sit in airing cupboard .... 2 days later check on seed and it normally has a inch long root ..... stop fuckin it up lads it aint hard lol


Al have u no av only ever failed to pop 2 seeds lol. This one and one of the br/bb's. I'e always used tissue n ma iphone box


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

You only need to leave the seed in the cup of water till it sinks lads then its took up enough water, i always wait till its cracked a little then bang it in the root riot, dont need to wait for the tap root out, save ya from snappin the fucker that way aswell


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You only need to leave the seed in the cup of water till it sinks lads then its took up enough water, i always wait till its cracked a little then bang it in the root riot, dont need to wait for the tap root out, save ya from snappin the fucker that way aswell


Basically what I do mate except it takes the water from the tissue n sweats a bit in the iphone box so dnt need to worry bout it dryin out. Soon as a crack appears straight in the root riot.....

Just wnt back on the UK'r there, holy fuck man its turned into and absolute noob clone fest. Dont think al be back


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

Ive done it in tissue mate aswell worked sound just quicker in the cup imo!

I no funny as fuck, all cryin about that bird now there all chattin and even friends with it, what a joke!............clone beggins nothin new but that is.........


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Basically what I do mate except it takes the water from the tissue n sweats a bit in the iphone box so dnt need to worry bout it dryin out. Soon as a crack appears straight in the root riot.....
> 
> Just wnt back on the UK'r there, holy fuck man its turned into and absolute noob clone fest. Dont think al be back


u gotta learn to take the threads for what they are scot some will help, some just for talking bullshit n stiring i can grow i dont tell lies but still id rather the uk thread all day over any journal people get too serious about there grows end of day it really aint hard none of it but whats fun isnt hearing what u already nown for the past yrs! whats fun is winding people up about what they claim to no.

its what the site is gonna be for you, and to us all thats different.

ill post it here there or anywhere that unlucky as much as i think and no shes/hes a bare face lier ya gotta give credit to some1 who will still stay n try lie after that, same as the rest of the lies on riu which tbh is just full of lies........


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

i am rather pissed tho that always helps with lies lmao............


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u gotta learn to take the threads for what they are scot some will help, some just for talking bullshit n stiring i can grow i dont tell lies but still id rather the uk thread all day over any journal people get too serious about there grows end of day it really aint hard none of it but whats fun isnt hearing what u already nown for the past yrs! whats fun is winding people up about what they claim to no.
> 
> its what the site is gonna be for you, and to us all thats different.
> 
> ill post it here there or anywhere that unlucky as much as i think and no shes/hes a bare face lier ya gotta give credit to some1 who will still stay n try lie after that, same as the rest of the lies on riu which tbh is just full of lies........


A no wot ur sayin mate but even a noob wae a bit a savvy knows you dont come straight in n ask for a clone? Then when you advise them diff they go off on one, or just the bullshitters, who talk the game. Am all up for a bit a banter but there's no banter on that thread now a dnt even recognise half the names on there now an it only been a couple of dys, av never seen so many new "uk'rs in such a short space of time n been on near constant since a started this thread.

All you lads are welcome on here for a laugh n some banter anytime,this is ma escape fae reality, a jst imagine wit ye look like fae ur comments n personalities n laugh ma arse aff at the ribbins you gve each other, would be quite the cartoon if a could draw worth a fuck lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

fuck me this thread has filled up lol. i had a day or 2 off and ive been here nearly a hour catching back up. i smoked that bit of pineapple chunk, it was quite nice too it was more a body effect rather than a head stone. ive switched the light off now because i haered it makes more thc in white widow, dont know how true it is but im chopping the down on wednesday. they will be 8 weeks then but im a bit woried now after seeing that most of you are leaving yours go upto 10


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2012)

A UK Growers Thread cartoon sketch would be funny as fuck lol , whos good at drawing then ?? lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> fuck me this thread has filled up lol. i had a day or 2 off and ive been here nearly a hour catching back up. i smoked that bit of pineapple chunk, it was quite nice too it was more a body effect rather than a head stone. ive switched the light off now because i haered it makes more thc in white widow, dont know how true it is but im chopping the down on wednesday. they will be 8 weeks then but im a bit woried now after seeing that most of you are leaving yours go upto 10


Depends on the strain, my advice if it says its an 8 wk flowerer leave it 9 if u can, the temptation is always there though lol... Some people say leaving it in darkness for 48 hrs does this that n the nxt and others not, guess its personal preference nothing ventured nothing gained.... Glad you liked the chunk my friend dne it a while back personally too sweet for my tastes prefer the dank stinky sicky stuff lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> A UK Growers Thread cartoon sketch would be funny as fuck lol , whos good at drawing then ?? lmao


all too easy m8................ lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Depends on the strain, my advice if it says its an 8 wk flowerer leave it 9 if u can, the temptation is always there though lol... Some people say leaving it in darkness for 48 hrs does this that n the nxt and others not, guess its personal preference nothing ventured nothing gained.... Glad you liked the chunk my friend dne it a while back personally too sweet for my tastes prefer the dank stinky sicky stuff lol


of all the strain ive smoked ww has to be my favourite i had 2 joints and nearly fainted taking a piss in my mates flat back in the day but that was when i used to smoke the solid crap


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

widow really? that had its day in mid ninetys. but as u saay it is the smokers choice like.
chronic n blue cheese r my favss i had in uk and pot gold
sup power plant in the dam but that was a while ago


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

A got some lovely widow fae a.guy a few mnths bk,couldnt tell me.who the breeder was tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> widow really? that had its day in mid ninetys. but as u saay it is the smokers choice like.
> chronic n blue cheese r my favss i had in uk and pot gold
> sup power plant in the dam but that was a while ago


i liked the head of the blue cheese but not the taste, i had some nice blueberry a while ago but havent heared anything about it for ages. and from my readin up its hard to grow so i wont take the rist of fucking it up. im thinking of trying that critical + from dinafem next grow they seem to have some good reviews on riu. i want something with a bit more solid bud because the ww has a shit load of leaves mixed in but they are covered with the good stuff tho so im going to leave most of them on


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

i had some chronic year or two ago. sold it by some asian chaps who grew over there shop like.
now i got a 1.4 for twenty quid. shit i no n im the sort return it if under in the weight but i rolled one small skin like a roll up size n i was giggling like a girl n passed out. had a mate round n he did the same. half j left in ashtray wen i awoke also. i never got round to returning either. it smelt so bad i stored it in shed.
never had as strong a chronic since


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i had some chronic year or two ago. sold it by some asian chaps who grew over there shop like.
> now i got a 1.4 for twenty quid. shit i no n im the sort return it if under in the weight but i rolled one small skin like a roll up size n i was giggling like a girl n passed out. had a mate round n he did the same. half j left in ashtray wen i awoke also. i never got round to returning either. it smelt so bad i stored it in shed.
> never had as strong a chronic since


do you know the breeder of chronic? i might look into doing that for my next grow. i got the ww from dutch passion and after they popped i read a load of reports of the hermying which scared me for most of this grow


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

at the time i didnt grow mate just sold n brought in bulk and smoked a ton. i wish i new
the strains i wanna RUN R DOG S1, QUAZY QUAKE BOTH FROM BB
AND THE SUPERNOVA CHRONIC
SO MANY PICK FROM THO ENT THERE?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> at the time i didnt grow mate just sold n brought in bulk and smoked a ton. i wish i new
> the strains i wanna RUN R DOG S1, QUAZY QUAKE BOTH FROM BB
> AND THE SUPERNOVA CHRONIC
> SO MANY PICK FROM THO ENT THERE?


way too many lol i want to try that sugar punch from sannies and that white russian but then i read a post that makes me want to try something totally different. AK47 was a good smoke i had a couple of weeks ago


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

i just found some chronic from serious seeds


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

U LIKE YA OLD SCHOOL STRAINS DONT YA FELLA. YEAH A LOVELY SMOKE, STILL UP THERE WITH THE BEST BUT ALOT PEEPS DONT RATE IT NOW THEY SAY GOOD YEILD BUT NOY GREAT SMOKE?
each to there own n all.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A got some lovely widow fae a.guy a few mnths bk,couldnt tell me.who the breeder was tho


my mate had some 2 weeks ago but i didnt get to try any. he smokes blue cheese all the time and even he said he didnt have to put much ww in


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> U LIKE YA OLD SCHOOL STRAINS DONT YA FELLA. YEAH A LOVELY SMOKE, STILL UP THERE WITH THE BEST BUT ALOT PEEPS DONT RATE IT NOW THEY SAY GOOD YEILD BUT NOY GREAT SMOKE?
> each to there own n all.


thats the thing now ive settled down so ive lost my touch with whats new and with the times. when i walk the kids to school the oldest walkes off in front because hes embaresed


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Everyone goes mad for blue.cheese up here £20 a gram which personally a thinks a liberty. The stuff a got tonights jst gve me a sore head. U.wnt some old skool dank weed try greenhouse trainwreck n veg for 3 wks  thats.the strongest tastiest av grown yet


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

trainwrech eh. ive smoked bit that i think? is it simular to nyd?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

No sure m8 never tried it lol. Probs tho am assumin it originated in USA aw well? Everyone knocks ghs but theyve dne me no wrong. Honestly i went to order mre seeds bout 3 wks after finishin mine n they were sold out. Defo goin to get again


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Everyone goes mad for blue.cheese up here £20 a gram which personally a thinks a liberty. The stuff a got tonights jst gve me a sore head. U.wnt some old skool dank weed try greenhouse trainwreck n veg for 3 wks  thats.the strongest tastiest av grown yet


i found one called k train but notrainwreck. i veged these for 3 weeks and was well suprised at how fast they grew. the other grows ive seen my mates have used cfl lights but mines a duel spectrum hps


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

my ghs super lemon haze was a bit of a mutant but im putting that down to me under feeding it rather than a fault on thier part


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol hps all the way i'm a loyal 6'r


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah usa strain, think it is dna the breeders off nyd? nice smoke very different taste
only seeds ivebrought to date is big budha bublelisious i think or somethin. n never lasted. dunno how but melted in greenhouse


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

i know im going off topic now but i saw you asking for things to download earlier. have you watched the spartacus series? thats got to be 1 of the best shows ive seen in ages its like the film 300 with porn thrown in


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

my bro said it was worth a watch too


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol hps all the way i'm a loyal 6'r


i am too afer watching these grow. the only thing i might do is up it to 1000 when i get some more experience. i eventually want to run 2 tents with the air circulating from 1 to the other with the lights on in 1 while its off in the other to keep the temps up and get some co2 in there being as it will be a closed system with air con to make sure it dont get too hot. but thats a long way from happening


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> my bro said it was worth a watch too


well worth it. the main actor got cancer after the first series so they made a prequal while he had treatment but he didnt beat it  so they got a new bloke to do the third but its taking some time getting used to him


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> A UK Growers Thread cartoon sketch would be funny as fuck lol , whos good at drawing then ?? lmao


wouldnt be that funny cause i really am fat, u really are ginger and pukka really is a numpty lol 

was steaming last night and after a day in the journals gave up, much more fun just winding people up n talking shit.

neway hows u today scot? do u smoke in the morning/daytime?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> wouldnt be that funny cause i really am fat, u really are ginger and pukka really is a numpty lol
> 
> was steaming last night and after a day in the journals gave up, much more fun just winding people up n talking shit.
> 
> neway hows u today scot? do u smoke in the morning/daytime?


Lol it would be funny to see.... I'm good mate, had tae sign on this morning n was nearly late 

I smoke durin the day mate, not got much else to do, feedin the ladies takes no time in hydro so squeeze a few in between playin with ma lil boy. Got about enough for a J of the CC left n then am up shit creek, paid £20 for a gram a blue cheese last nite n it gve me a sore head  A had a nosey on the UK thread m8 didnt think you were too offensive for a change lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

20 a g? fuck a duck thats expensive.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

A no mate smelled the part but defo wiznae worth it, think al b giving the cunt a J's worth a mine show him wit its supposed to b like


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol it would be funny to see.... I'm good mate, had tae sign on this morning n was nearly late
> 
> I smoke durin the day mate, not got much else to do, feedin the ladies takes no time in hydro so squeeze a few in between playin with ma lil boy. Got about enough for a J of the CC left n then am up shit creek, paid £20 for a gram a blue cheese last nite n it gve me a sore head  A had a nosey on the UK thread m8 didnt think you were too offensive for a change lmao


some might disagree about my behavour in the uk thread last night but people should no especially friends that im just messing...... and that im a fucking pisshead also.

how old is ya lil boy then m8? i got a 16month old girl n a boy on the way due in 8wks.

20quid for a gram fucking el thats really pricey not un heard of tho unfortunatly but should deffo be qaulity at that price.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> some might disagree about my behavour in the uk thread last night but people should no especially friends that im just messing...... and that im a fucking pisshead also.
> 
> how old is ya lil boy then m8? i got a 16month old girl n a boy on the way due in 8wks.
> 
> 20quid for a gram fucking el thats really pricey not un heard of tho unfortunatly but should deffo be qaulity at that price.


Aye a wiz proper disappointed thought it would be a wee warm up tae mine 

Ma lil boys 28 month n a feckin monster,climbs on everythin,falls off everythin but no a cryer. Thats een u no he's really hurt himself or got stuck somewhere he shouldnt b lol. We're tryin for another,had miscarriage a few mnth bk but was early on  late this mnth to so that was another let dwn. But fuck it the mrs is desperate so get as much sex as a can handle,gets a bit annoyin lmao

u lookin.forward to ur nxt 1?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

u moaning bout to much sex? u wanna hire a body double haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u moaning bout to much sex? u wanna hire a body double haha


Nit the sex mate the pressure lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

your deffo not getting much at the minit are ya m8 3/4th post from ya bout sex lol go av a wank n be done with it lol

dont u work mdb? i always thought u had a job a real 1 like?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol hardly 3/4 post,mayb a lne or 2 lol.. 

Anyways am away 4 a wank n take the mrs out food shoppin. Was gonnae jst put shoppin but then u's.mite think am loaded or somethin lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol hardly 3/4 post,mayb a lne or 2 lol..
> 
> Anyways am away 4 a wank n take the mrs out food shoppin. Was gonnae jst put shoppin but then u's.mite think am loaded or somethin lol


ya missed a couple in the uk thread m8 poor ol mdb aint had any for 3days now lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

na mr sambo i had quit work 2 3 year ago. daughter had sleep apnea(cant spell it) but at night she couldnt breathe. so i had quit to help out. it all done now she had operation to get it sorted. but i tell u nothing more worrying then hearing n seeing ya child stop breathing. u have run in room(i used sleep on her floor next to cot) n soon as struggle breathing sit her up rub her back till she gasped for air again. it near sent me sideways trying do full time job as well. now i cant get a job but beleive ive loads interviews
i will work by next year i will do a pest control course and set up mini company. i ent squeemish so killing things should b ok. and for the money they make i b a happy camper
i dont do well working for peeps i hate standing around twiddling thumbs
sod the wank fella mrs b back at 6 i told her im a man on the edge n she promised lil tlc. has been a mare off a week tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na mr sambo i had quit work 2 3 year ago. daughter had sleep apnea(cant spell it) but at night she couldnt breathe. so i had quit to help out. it all done now she had operation to get it sorted. but i tell u nothing more worrying then hearing n seeing ya child stop breathing. u have run in room(i used sleep on her floor next to cot) n soon as struggle breathing sit her up rub her back till she gasped for air again. it near sent me sideways trying do full time job as well. now i cant get a job but beleive ive loads interviews
> i will work by next year i will do a pest control course and set up mini company. i ent squeemish so killing things should b ok. and for the money they make i b a happy camper
> i dont do well working for peeps i hate standing around twiddling thumbs
> sod the wank fella mrs b back at 6 i told her im a man on the edge n she promised lil tlc. has been a mare off a week tho.


that must have been fucking scarey m8 really scarey, i panic all the time around me lil girl thinking shes gonna fall etc so couldnt even begin to imagine what hearing that would have done to ya nut.

i always thought sleep apnea was a old/fat person thing never new youngsters could have it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

na it quite common i was lead to believe. yeah fattys n old peeps get it, but kids to. where tonsels and some weird duct thingy near nose is to big for childs head. they removed the duct thing.
if i was out work for any other reason the mrs wood sent me packin but she nos kids mean world to me n stood by me, shes a top lass really.
but wot id give get back working gets degrading after a while.
i stopped signing on to cos i couldnt handle some lil weasel telling me apply mcdonalds n shit 20 mile away from my home. wankers. my temper just couldnt hack it in end
the docs told us for ages we was over reacting till i threw a head fit, but hospital was shocked by docs and said as we was so on it at night we prob saved her from getting brain damage( lack of oxygen), while docs did nothing, she fine now and smartest lil kid u will see way ahead others in nursery


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na it quite common i was lead to believe. yeah fattys n old peeps get it, but kids to. where tonsels and some weird duct thingy near nose is to big for childs head. they removed the duct thing.
> if i was out work for any other reason the mrs wood sent me packin but she nos kids mean world to me n stood by me, shes a top lass really.
> but wot id give get back working gets degrading after a while.
> i stopped signing on to cos i couldnt handle some lil weasel telling me apply mcdonalds n shit 20 mile away from my home. wankers. my temper just couldnt hack it in end
> the docs told us for ages we was over reacting till i threw a head fit, but hospital was shocked by docs and said as we was so on it at night we prob saved her from getting brain damage( lack of oxygen), while docs did nothing, she fine now and smartest lil kid u will see way ahead others in nursery


that is some serious shit m8 just glad for ya that its all sorted now.

the work thing i dunno cause havent worked in 6-7yrs it aint a prob aslong as ur earning still i get to spend lots of time with me daughter and earn alot more than i would be in a min wage job cause i got no skills mdb none at all m8.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

growing is a skill fella. under rated one at that haha.
is hard with no skills mate im in same boat.
i dont even drive so that goes against me too. doing lessons tho


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> growing is a skill fella. under rated one at that haha.
> is hard with no skills mate im in same boat.
> i dont even drive so that goes against me too. doing lessons tho


same here m8 i dont drive, i see ya post about the pest control ive gave that a thought a good few times is good money but ya need a license, i wana get a job not for money but so i aint gotta lie to the kids in a few yrs.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well lads spent tge afternoon makin some more gumby hash. Just waitin on it all settlin so a can syphon it off n get it dried out asap as we have no weed and dbt fancy payin a score or another G


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well lads spent tge afternoon makin some more gumby hash. Just waitin on it all settlin so a can syphon it off n get it dried out asap as we have no weed and dbt fancy payin a score or another G


fuck that scot 20 a g that is a joke ya gumby will kick arse on ne weed a good friend of mine from riu w dragon made some gumby a few months ago with trim from livers,pyscho and white russian, sent me up 6g of it was the best hash ive ever smoked.

i actually prefer good hash to weed i like the mongy buzz.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that scot 20 a g that is a joke ya gumby will kick arse on ne weed a good friend of mine from riu w dragon made some gumby a few months ago with trim from livers,pyscho and white russian, sent me up 6g of it was the best hash ive ever smoked.
> 
> i actually prefer good hash to weed i like the mongy buzz.


A no mate a fuckin liberty at that price, but fuck it if a sell any of the Ronnie or Blues it'l be the fuckin same, if not am gonnae puff the lot..... A like the mongy buzz tae smoke a joint n feel like a whitey after it lmao, jst heard theres sprayed shit doin the rounds up here as well  Think am goin to use the ma nxt load a trim for butter never tried it before never mind made any lol.... 

Am in the mood for a bevy the nite, think al b sending the mrs to the shop for some dragon soop, 3 cans n a need a sleep lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 7, 2012)

man i just farted and it stank so much i was almost sick lol 

anyway hows it going scotty


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> man i just farted and it stank so much i was almost sick lol
> 
> anyway hows it going scotty


Lovely mate you know its a bad yin if you're feelin sick yourself lol...

Am good mate, just wish gumby settled n dried faster, just about to go spend £20 on a gram a weed, was so tempted to just go up n chop an arm of the Blue cheese but it gettin another 2 week at least..... How's you the dy matey?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lovely mate you know its a bad yin if you're feelin sick yourself lol...
> 
> Am good mate, just wish gumby settled n dried faster, just about to go spend £20 on a gram a weed, was so tempted to just go up n chop an arm of the Blue cheese but it gettin another 2 week at least..... How's you the dy matey?


haha you should of used abit of the trimmings to make some dry hash while you waited for the gumby to dry 
fuck spendin £20 on a gram wtf ... cant billy bob sort ya owt out ? 

not making the diy for abit m8 , got to wait till i moved into the new house to get it all sorted 
its a ball ache not being able to grow .. dont realise how much i miss it !!!! lmao 
if you dont get the dog to pop mate then once ive got one sorted ill speak to the fairy bout getting you a cut


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds good matey. Think the 2nd 1 will pop a kept the better one for 2nd attempt.

Jst got a bit of trainwreck,really smooth,stinky n tasty. Think am goin to jump on n get a coupla ghs trainwreck its fuckin lovely if grown right


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well a gve the ladies a dose of the clap,a mean pk13/14 today goin 2 gve the 2 of them that till sunday,the ripen for the bx for 2 wks. That should take to 9 wks & feed the livers for another week then ripen 4 2 wks which should tale that to 10 weeks.

Dragon sooped oot ma tiny little mind again,mrs hoggin laptop n me bored shitless


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 7, 2012)

when you harvest how much leaf would you usually leave on with the bud? i chopped them down today and it took me 8hrs! and its still got a lot of small leaves on


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2012)

I like mine Brazilian thank you very much!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> when you harvest how much leaf would you usually leave on with the bud? i chopped them down today and it took me 8hrs! and its still got a lot of small leaves on


Whatever you feel comfortable with if its all percy then ad take.most if not all


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Whatever you feel comfortable with if its all percy then ad take.most if not all


well im not spending anymore time trimming them, id sell my tent before i do lol. whats the best way to get mostly bud? is there something i could add or is it just the breed i chose to grow?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

see the difference in the bud to leaf ratio with 2 plants from the left compared with 1 on the right, the 2 plants on the left are clone-onlys the right from seed and even that was spose to be the yielder? it critical mass from mr nice but see how much more leaf is on that plant.

View attachment 2045806


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 8, 2012)

Morning Sambo, how's you today...?

Couple of the Livers Day 45 12/12 batt ran out before I could take the cheese 



Will post some of the BC later on


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

alrite m8 yeah im not too bad, went round a friends last night for a smoke but i was already well pissed by the time he picked me up had 2 joints n passed out lol

them livers pics looking nice, how ya finding the smell? what size carbon filter ya using?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> see the difference in the bud to leaf ratio with 2 plants from the left compared with 1 on the right, the 2 plants on the left are clone-onlys the right from seed and even that was spose to be the yielder? it critical mass from mr nice but see how much more leaf is on that plant.
> 
> View attachment 2045806


so its a strain thing then? i was thinking of doing that critical + from dinafem but now i found some kali mist from serious seeds that says theres not much leaf so ill see if i can scrog it because it says its a tall plant


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite m8 yeah im not too bad, went round a friends last night for a smoke but i was already well pissed by the time he picked me up had 2 joints n passed out lol
> 
> them livers pics looking nice, how ya finding the smell? what size carbon filter ya using?


Haha lightweight,a wiz quite pissed last night dragon soop again... Jst goin to hve a look at some bangin trainwreck 260 an o  but fuck it had a coupla j's last night n it wiz right good 

Thats too technical or me m8 a think its a tt100 inline wae 4 inch carb cany mind rite wiz 47 on fleabay lol. Jst waitin on ma intake thot it would h e been hear by now. The smells amazin carbs jst bout coping with it but a like it anyway n neva any cunt.in ma bit anywys


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> so its a strain thing then? i was thinking of doing that critical + from dinafem but now i found some kali mist from serious seeds that says theres not much leaf so ill see if i can scrog it because it says its a tall plant


im no expert about strains but yeah some strains have a much higher bud to leaf ratio.

if i had a choice of kali-mist from serious or critical + from dinafem id go with the kali all day long.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im no expert about strains but yeah some strains have a much higher bud to leaf ratio.
> 
> if i had a choice of kali-mist from serious or critical + from dinafem id go with the kali all day long.


i copied scoties photo to show what type of leaves they are







i was thinking the same with the seed choice, ive only heared goo things with serious seeds. have you grown kali or any of the seroius seeds before?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 8, 2012)

threre was supposed to be a picture in there lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i copied scoties photo to show what type of leaves they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


havent grown the kalimist no but have grown the bubblegum and chronic u carnt grow wrong with serious they are a top top breeder.

wasnt overly impressed flavourwise with the chronic but shore did yield well, the bubblegum i would recommend to any1 is a easy plant to grow yields well and if cured for a good while really dus have hints of tuttifruity bubblegum.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> havent grown the kalimist no but have grown the bubblegum and chronic u carnt grow wrong with serious they are a top top breeder.
> 
> wasnt overly impressed flavourwise with the chronic but shore did yield well, the bubblegum i would recommend to any1 is a easy plant to grow yields well and if cured for a good while really dus have hints of tuttifruity bubblegum.


ok thanks im definatly giving serious a go next then. theres a few i wanted to try cronic, bubblegum, white russian and kail. its just deciding which 1 to do first


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

how do scotia did the woof woof pop?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 9, 2012)

Na m8 both hve wnt briwny black now.so think they're rotten 

how's tricks wae u?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 9, 2012)

My gumby upload from fne so cant make big.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

cant grumble. is good to b eating and up on feet again. bad week haha.
no way both dead? gutted fella but least ya tried. nice looking hash there fella? it smoke well???


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2012)

awe sorry to hear about your dog having no bark.
. dont be sad there are other dogs waiting for you. you are destined to be a fabulous dog owner one day. 
the gumby hash looks mighty tasty mate, thank you for the recipe.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 9, 2012)

Av not tried it yet m8 still a bit wet in the centre. Should b perfect for bed or 2moro  at least thats the bug shiftin mate thats been a good few dys. Am jst waitin on ma potato bake comin out the oven 1st al hve had a chamce to eat all dy  lol

No probs on the recipe Ambz its pretty tome consumin but if uv got a lazy afternoon its worth the effort


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Where did you get these seeds Scotia? Someone else had a DOG seed from someone (no names to be mentioned) and it never came from me or BreederBoutique. The DOG can and does produce the odd selfed seed so some peeps have passed some on in that way....just wondering.




scotia1982 said:


> Na m8 both hve wnt briwny black now.so think they're rotten
> 
> how's tricks wae u?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 10, 2012)

post removed


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> post removed


Post removed???? What post???? Lol


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

the one that was removed, innit! lol.


scotia1982 said:


> Post removed???? What post???? Lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol exactly did u get the answer to your question?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 10, 2012)

aye he did ... now its gone


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

they plants are cumming along nice mate


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good dude nice grow! best of luck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

me wants budpron.lol with a lemons livers bring it on.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Will get some pics up in a couple a hrs before lights off. Probs blue cheese the slh not lookin so good


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Blue Cheese pics from yesterday, just goin to take some more of the them just now and ma freak bsb/br....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

this is such a hot sexy picture. so tasty looking i just want to sink my teeth into it. oh how yummy! I love the smokey lighting effect you created. Its like the room is full of at least 6 bong hits , she even looks stoned. 
sorry to hear about the little lemon. have you been using any root booster?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Fri nite Bud pRon

Livers.....

View attachment 2050455View attachment 2050456View attachment 2050457View attachment 2050458View attachment 2050459

Blue Cheese

View attachment 2050460View attachment 2050461View attachment 2050462View attachment 2050463

And finally my mutant BR/BSB (BlackRose x BlackSourBubble) F1

View attachment 2050464

Hope you all enjoy your weekends


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this is such a hot sexy picture. so tasty looking i just want to sink my teeth into it. oh how yummy! I love the smokey lighting effect you created. Its like the room is full of at least 6 bong hits , she even looks stoned.
> sorry to hear about the little lemon. have you been using any root booster?


I've been using the GHE Bio Roots its supposed to be a booster, it was looking all perky and bright yesterday now today she's lookin a bit droopy, almost as if she's been over/under watered, but how can that be possible in DWC??? Its got me little mind working anyways


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

i hope she pulls through.. remember whey Robbie P. first put his las lemon clone into his waterfarm and it got all droopy and las called it brewers droop? maybe thats what you have right now.. im sure she will perk up in a few days. dont worry , keep smoking your gumby and stay chill ..
Yeah i use something called root excelorator, awesome stuff. hella expensive works nice just used it in soil and coco..dont know about hydro. 
and i cant open any of your atttatchment bud porn photos mate..
you have yourself a wonderful weekend too cowboy. im loving your garden!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i hope she pulls through.. remember whey Robbie P. first put his las lemon clone into his waterfarm and it got all droopy and las called it brewers droop? maybe thats what you have right now.. im sure she will perk up in a few days. dont worry , keep smoking your gumby and stay chill ..
> Yeah i use something called root excelorator, awesome stuff. hella expensive works nice just used it in soil and coco..dont know about hydro.
> and i cant open any of your atttatchment bud porn photos mate..
> you have yourself a wonderful weekend too cowboy. im loving your garden!


Dont know whats goin on with the pics al try upload again


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Uploaded pics again

Livers



Blue Cheese

View attachment 2050551View attachment 2050552View attachment 2050554View attachment 2050556

Mutant

View attachment 2050558


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

very noice scotty. is that the las lemon baby in the last picture? she looks fine,lol..your crazy!!!! man you are a perfectionist arent you.! I was expecting her to be all wilted and leaning all saggy like with toothpicks holding her up and shit. lol
you did a really really great job with your lst, those girls look like they were scrog framed.. nice seperation of branches allowing light to hit all the buds. Super frosty glow and they just look so perfect. How much longer do you think before you start to flush. Flushing is a really fascinating subject to me.. so many approaches. i keep testing them out.. and 
I have been having a really good convo about flushing with some locals and have learned some more techniques.. so 
How do you flush..? whats your approach?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very noice scotty. is that the las lemon baby in the last picture? she looks fine,lol..your crazy!!!! man you are a perfectionist arent you.! I was expecting her to be all wilted and leaning all saggy like with toothpicks holding her up and shit. lol
> you did a really really great job with your lst, those girls look like they were scrog framed.. nice seperation of branches allowing light to hit all the buds. Super frosty glow and they just look so perfect. How much longer do you think before you start to flush. Flushing is a really fascinating subject to me.. so many approaches. i keep testing them out.. and
> I have been having a really good convo about flushing with some locals and have learned some more techniques.. so
> How do you flush..? whats your approach?


The mutant last pic is Heaths Black Rose x Black Sour Bubble (F1's) not sexed yet but goin 12/12 all the way from seed 

I use GHE Ripen for flushing, it advices to use for 14 days but I find a difference in taste from as little as 7 days. I heard somewhere (dont ask where stoner brain) that the plant stores nutes in its leaves not the buds hence the nute burn affects the leaves, so as long as you give a good trim and are only smoking bud you shouldnt notice any difference. I dont know if this is true or not, but I have smoked unflushed bud before and couldnt honestly say I've noticed a difference.

What do you use/ methods?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fri nite Bud pRon
> 
> Livers.....
> 
> ...


Eyup mate hows it goin?.......................cant see these pics even when i click on um, hopin they show up after i reply to the post, livers an the bc are lookin tasty mate frosty as fook!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha just relised youve allready stuck um on propa mate lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup mate hows it goin?.......................cant see these pics even when i click on um, hopin they show up after i reply to the post, livers an the bc are lookin tasty mate frosty as fook!!!


A reposted the same pics again mate should be on this page  (that might be the ones your talkin about lol)


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol av just replied jst as you posted.

Cheers mate, they're lookin proper tasty, gettin to the point now a need to stop myself from chopping little bits off lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

Wonder if its gunna keep growin with the 3nodes instead of a pair mate! be mad if it does means by time its 10 nodes you'l have 30 colas instead of 20!

**


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Wonder if its gunna keep growin with the 3nodes instead of a pair mate! be mad if it does means by time its 10 nodes you'l have 30 colas instead of 20!
> 
> **


Think I'm goin to wait till it shows sex then if its a female I'l try an reveg n do one of Las' mini scrogs so kinda hopin everythin checks out, jst dunno with the F1's

Out of curiosity, how do you make F2's? Do you just back cross the same strain? If thats even right, av no got a scooby doo matey lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol av just replied jst as you posted.
> 
> Cheers mate, they're lookin proper tasty, gettin to the point now a need to stop myself from chopping little bits off lol


Haha i dint check the last page just went back to where i was last mate

I took 7week testers off all 3 the other day mate, god knows why off the livers been smokin the stuff for over 10 year lol tried the psycho harsh as fuck, but im usin the overdrive an the bud was leafy so im puttin it down to that, was more for strength, had some kick for 7 week, scarey thinkin what the 9s gunna be like.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha i dint check the last page just went back to where i was last mate
> 
> I took 7week testers off all 3 the other day mate, god knows why off the livers been smokin the stuff for over 10 year lol tried the psycho harsh as fuck, but im usin the overdrive an the bud was leafy so im puttin it down to that, was more for strength, had some kick for 7 week, scarey thinkin what the 9s gunna be like.


Would probs just be the leaves makin it harsh mate. How long do you usually flower the them is it always 9 weeks or you went only 8?

The psycho sounds scarey strong mate, had a joint off the blue cheese a few dys ago from a bit under the canopy, its was tasty already dnt wanna get tempted to take anymore off lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha i dint check the last page just went back to where i was last mate
> 
> I took 7week testers off all 3 the other day mate, god knows why off the livers been smokin the stuff for over 10 year lol tried the psycho harsh as fuck, but im usin the overdrive an the bud was leafy so im puttin it down to that, was more for strength, had some kick for 7 week, scarey thinkin what the 9s gunna be like.


amount of pyscho ive sold just at 50-56days is naughty but its such a strong weed can get away with it, i will say tho m8 i no mine was grown in organics but even that early there was still good flavour thats another reason i could get away with it.

i recently chopped some tho at day 50 pyschosis but this wasnt planned so hadnt had ripen or even a flush and it deffo didnt taste too good even in soil.

so wouldnt worry bout it not tasteing right m8 especially so early n with overdrive not too long ago.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> amount of pyscho ive sold just at 50-56days is naughty but its such a strong weed can get away with it, i will say tho m8 i no mine was grown in organics but even that early there was still good flavour thats another reason i could get away with it.
> 
> i recently chopped some tho at day 50 pyschosis but this wasnt planned so hadnt had ripen or even a flush and it deffo didnt taste too good even in soil.
> 
> so wouldnt worry bout it not tasteing right m8 especially so early n with overdrive not too long ago.


So you would say 56 day minimum on it with a good dose of Ripen?? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Would probs just be the leaves makin it harsh mate. How long do you usually flower the them is it always 9 weeks or you went only 8?
> 
> The psycho sounds scarey strong mate, had a joint off the blue cheese a few dys ago from a bit under the canopy, its was tasty already dnt wanna get tempted to take anymore off lol


dunno what u fink pukka? but i found the bc (that is the same one from las yes?) to be as strong if not stronger at 8wks than the pyschosis, but not quite as flavoursome tbh.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> So you would say 56 day minimum on it with a good dose of Ripen?? lol


yes m8 with a good dose of ripen that pyscho at day 56 is just fine m8, it is spose to go 9/10wks tho but with the ripen day56 will be fine, also ive had 10wk pyschosis its evil and im a heavy smoker with a big tolerance, a good friend who aint no lightweight it was giving him panic attacks its that strong at 10wk.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

evil 10 week psychosis. lol.. send some to me please.lol. i am willing to test the 11 week psycosis for you if need be. you can count on me. and no strings attatched.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Am up for some of that also lol, think the Blue Cheese will be comin dwn earliest 1 wk today. Things aint lookin too good on the smoke front around here, so mite just have to take the hit to let the livers go 10


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> evil 10 week psychosis. lol.. send some to me please.lol. i am willing to test the 11 week psycosis for you if need be. you can count on me. and no strings attatched.


lmao

evil is the only way i can describe it, im the type of smoker who needs a joint before everything going to the doctors need a joint, going shopping need a joint, going for a slash u got it need a joint but trust me doc u aint going fucking nowhere after a 10wk pyscho joint! only place ya going is bed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Am up for some of that also lol, think the Blue Cheese will be comin dwn earliest 1 wk today. Things aint lookin too good on the smoke front around here, so mite just have to take the hit to let the livers go 10


8wk ur fine with the ronnie m8 so wouldnt worry i would deffo be looking to give the liver as close to the 10 wk tho.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

scotty, as far as flushing goes i have been testing all sorts of different methods since i began growing. 
I have used molassas, drowned, flushed for a week or more, not flushed at all... 
My purple wrecks are getting flushed now. I was going to drown them but im not liking the rock wool soaking like that ,,, so i have reading about some other methods.. Since getting my ppm meter i have found checkin the water ppm after flusshing seems to make the most sence as far as when all her nutes are out and she is clean. Im just going to really get as much water through them as i can.. i have been advised that a 30 gallon flush is optimal. 
I have thrown out my molassas , its messy and it killed one of my pineapple chunks when it was mixed with ph up, i cant be bothered. I like to keep it as simple as possible. I have never used any flushing product like you do. What does that do and why do you like using it? 
Im also going to be keeping the PWs in the dark for the last 48 hours.. 
I had very good results with drowning a lemon skunk for 7 days. the flavor was better and it was smoother than the lemon skunks i did not drown.. and then they say its all strain dependant as well, how and when you flush..


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 8wk ur fine with the ronnie m8 so wouldnt worry i would deffo be looking to give the liver as close to the 10 wk tho.


It will be mate, the pics of the ronnie dnt do it justice, should be at least 2 weeks puff on it, was keepin all that & the livers for maself this time.... The scumbag £20 a g fuckers can take a run if they think they're gettin a taste, a might let them smell the reek off ma joint when am smokin it Muuhaahaahaa!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> scotty, as far as flushing goes i have been testing all sorts of different methods since i began growing.
> I have used molassas, drowned, flushed for a week or more, not flushed at all...
> My purple wrecks are getting flushed now. I was going to drown them but im not liking the rock wool soaking like that ,,, so i have reading about some other methods.. Since getting my ppm meter i have found checkin the water ppm after flusshing seems to make the most sence as far as when all her nutes are out and she is clean. Im just going to really get as much water through them as i can.. i have been advised that a 30 gallon flush is optimal.
> I have thrown out my molassas , its messy and it killed one of my pineapple chunks when it was mixed with ph up, i cant be bothered. I like to keep it as simple as possible. I have never used any flushing product like you do. What does that do and why do you like using it?
> ...


[h=1]G.H.E Ripen late flowering forcing solution 500 ml [/h] For all growing methods: hydroponics and soil.

Late flowering nutrient.

Ripen is a comprehensive plant nutrient used during the late flowering stage of the plant. It is specifically designed to speed up and enhance the ripening process, while increasing the active principles of medicinal, aromatic and culinary plants.

This type of formulation is referred to, in the greenhouse industry, as a &#8216;forcing solution&#8216;.

Ripen is a mix of refined mineral salts and buffers, formulated by the GHE laboratories with the greatest precision. Indeed, at this stage, accuracy is of the utmost importance: the plant, at the end of its life, is generally more fragile and the assimilation process is greatly reduced when compared with the vegetative phase.

Ripen acts at different levels:

* It gives the plant a strong signal that it is coming to the end of its life. The plant reacts by speeding the ripening process, in a last effort to spread its genes.
* It forces the plant to reinforce its defences and thus increase its active principles.
* It brings to the plants all the mineral salts they need, in a form easy to assimilate.
* In case of a previous accumulation of nitrate or microelements, it helps metabolise these residues, which will improve the taste of the crop.

This nutrient has many properties:

* Outdoors, it enables you to quickly harvest a crop, before it is spoiled by cold and humid weather.
* Indoors, it helps you harmonise the end of the cycle by speeding up the ripening of the slowest plants.
* In case of a severe infestation of fungi or insects, it allows you to accelerate the natural cycle and get something out of a crop otherwise completely lost.
* When you are growing a plant for its medicinal properties, this is the nutrient of choice to boost the concentration in the final product.
​


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

Soz i took the piss lads me chinky turned up! lol



scotia1982 said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you make F2's? Do you just back cross the same strain? If thats even right, av no got a scooby doo matey lol


Yeh its when you cross a male with a female from the same batch(f1s) of seeds mate.



scotia1982 said:


> Would probs just be the leaves makin it harsh mate. How long do you usually flower the them is it always 9 weeks or you went only 8?
> 
> The psycho sounds scarey strong mate, had a joint off the blue cheese a few dys ago from a bit under the canopy, its was tasty already dnt wanna get tempted to take anymore off lol


Ive only done the livers before mate, an yeh ive let that only go 8week was a nice smoke but weakish!



newuserlol said:


> amount of pyscho ive sold just at 50-56days is naughty but its such a strong weed can get away with it, i will say tho m8 i no mine was grown in organics but even that early there was still good flavour thats another reason i could get away with it.
> 
> i recently chopped some tho at day 50 pyschosis but this wasnt planned so hadnt had ripen or even a flush and it deffo didnt taste too good even in soil.
> 
> so wouldnt worry bout it not tasteing right m8 especially so early n with overdrive not too long ago.


Yeh its got that chemical taste mate defo the overdrive i think im usin the stuff at full strenght at the min, stopped today gunna flush um soon think im gunna go for a 10day flush.



newuserlol said:


> dunno what u fink pukka? but i found the bc (that is the same one from las yes?) to be as strong if not stronger at 8wks than the pyschosis, but not quite as flavoursome tbh.


Yeh was strong mate a lovely smoke went quick tho was gutted after, i can remember the early tester i had off it tasted good with no flush an was strong think that was 7week aswell. 

ps yeh its ronnie


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 10, 2012)

called triploid 




















saught after for the extra branch you get per node 
have been known to go up to four 
i forget the name for four 




.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks D if turns out female may take a few clones


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao
> 
> evil is the only way i can describe it, im the type of smoker who needs a joint before everything going to the doctors need a joint, going shopping need a joint, going for a slash u got it need a joint but trust me doc u aint going fucking nowhere after a 10wk pyscho joint! only place ya going is bed lol


lol, your funny sambo, before going for a slash? to slash someones tires?? why do yo need to go to bed after a 10 week pyscho? because its such a strong indica stone you get severe couch lock or in this case bed lock? and then you cant really move at all i guess. yeah, not my cup of tea for daily use but sure sounds good as a sleep aid.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 10, 2012)

that has sounds of a wise decision 
young man 

gluck 

1Luv


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol a slash,that means for a male to go urinate doc nothin sinister lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks for the post about the gHE ripen scotty. I think i should get that GHE ripen for my deepblue, i need to finish her fast and it sound like it would be really great to use.. do you think it would be a good idea to flush her with some of that?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 10, 2012)

aye doc eryting has its place 

i likes to be in a position wher i have options on day time and evnin an night smkes 

an choices at the deff levels 

now dats da shit


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah a would recommend it,its not too expensive and you can get 500ml that should b more than enough for the blue. It definately improves the taste and.finishes a bit quicker in my opinion,i.know sambo swears by it also


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

Put me on the fairy drop list if thats female mate.....reminds me of me with my 3rd leg  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you think the cuts would have the same thing?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Put me on the fairy drop list if thats female mate.....reminds me of me with my 3rd leg  lol


ive told ya in pm to try keep it on the d/low that aint a 3rd leg its advanced piles lolol

nar is that a dog kush seed scot?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ive told ya in pm to try keep it on the d/low that aint a 3rd leg its advanced piles lolol
> 
> nar is that a dog kush seed scot?


lol..........wtf is advanced piles?!?!

Na its 1 of ttts crossers mate


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> lol..........wtf is advanced piles?!?!
> 
> Na its 1 of ttts crossers mate


lmao u no what piles is??? its sumfing that comes out ya arse m8? and advanced it could be running down ya leg kinda like a 3rd leg lol

u all good anyway tho? hows this new job going?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

@ Pukka,aye m8 it should pass the gene in the clone,my take it the clone is a carbon copy of the mother.

@ Sambo,its bsb x black rose m8, the doggies didnt make it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao u no what piles is??? its sumfing that comes out ya arse m8? and advanced it could be running down ya leg kinda like a 3rd leg lol
> 
> u all good anyway tho? hows this new job going?


Haha i no piles mate, but never advanced, i was thinkin they'd ben on a course or sumthin! lol

im sound mate hows you?.....jobs sound mate, moneys nowt special an not many hours but its on books an theres plenty of work, piece a piss aswell, home for 4 everyday think its best way tho with the baby on the way, its to hit an miss bein self employed mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> @ Pukka,aye m8 it should pass the gene in the clone,my take it the clone is a carbon copy of the mother.
> 
> @ Sambo,its bsb x black rose m8, the doggies didnt make it


Mate if you get a nice purp pheno with some bollox an the tripod thingy'm bob you could have the next uk clone only, do your jocks proud! lmao!

How did ya germ the dogs mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha i no piles mate, but never advanced, i was thinkin they'd ben on a course or sumthin! lol
> 
> im sound mate hows you?.....jobs sound mate, moneys nowt special an not many hours but its on books an theres plenty of work, piece a piss aswell, home for 4 everyday think its best way tho with the baby on the way, its to hit an miss bein self employed mate.


thats sweet then geezer, works easy (if riu aint keeping ya up late lol) n home early, alls gravy.

im good m8 same as ever but that fing i told ya about really starts proper from 2mora so shitting it about that n that i will fail n also been hitting it hard recent but we spoke n can but try hay apart from that all good, had me dad down from london all day see that baby that was nice, missus is HUGE poor thing im even feeling guilty demanding sex lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

way to late for me anyways i need to get some of this booze slept off before im up at 6am!!! lolol actually shouldnt lolol i really will be up at 6am lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats sweet then geezer, works easy (if riu aint keeping ya up late lol) n home early, alls gravy.
> 
> im good m8 same as ever but that fing i told ya about really starts proper from 2mora so shitting it about that n that i will fail n also been hitting it hard recent but we spoke n can but try hay apart from that all good, had me dad down from london all day see that baby that was nice, missus is HUGE poor thing im even feeling guilty demanding sex lol


You'l be sound mate dont worry ya wuss just dont get smashed before you start lol....seriously tho ill speak to ya tomoz about it mate good luck!
always nice seein ya family mate,...funny if i try to imagine ya fatha mate i think of him of a whisky drinker lol like father like son an all that!
I no what ya sayin with the mrs mate mines the same, sex lifes slowly declinin  lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 10, 2012)

> @ Pukka,aye m8 it should pass the gene in the clone,my take it the clone is a carbon copy of the mother.


id say your correct daughter *IS* mother 
just as my arm is my boby 

1Luv


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Just want to clarify again, Scotia didn't have original DOG seeds, just in case anyone missed that.......


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mate if you get a nice purp pheno with some bollox an the tripod thingy'm bob you could have the next uk clone only, do your jocks proud! lmao!
> 
> How did ya germ the dogs mate?


Haha a jock wae startin uk clone onlys,al crack the jokes lol.

A germed in ma iphone box wae toilet roll as usual. Looks like the seeds wre from the self producing seed pheno of the dog mot from a bb pack so probs y didnt germ


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Who knows Scotia, may be when BB have their site up and running, a DOG may just come your way....

love the new avatar by the way!!! hehe.

EDIT: And I heard a mate of mine has a DOG mother on the West coast from some DOg beans the fairy sent him way back when....sneaky fukker, lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

Cheers had me laughin for a coupla mins...

Was on the site last week some of the strains make your mouth water. Think al defo b gettin me some sour cherry once its on the market


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok Sambo/Pukka the pistils on the blue cheese are majority a would say have receeded and are orange with some goin quite dark,would u say thats.it nearly there or there? (me sittin quietly hoping please please please b ready) lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ok Sambo/Pukka the pistils on the blue cheese are majority a would say have receeded and are orange with some goin quite dark,would u say thats.it nearly there or there? (me sittin quietly hoping please please please b ready) lol


another 6 weeks mate


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

do you have a lupe ? whats the trichs colors look like ?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

Av not got one mate,usually jst try n judge it by wks,pistils n the occassional strenth test lol.

Am a very basic grower m8,probs a lot of luck,but adding to the equipment as a go,hopin to be where am stayin for a long while so can hopefully get a pretty decent set up together in the end


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

there ya go you tight twat .... bloody tight arsed scotts lol  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jeweler-Magnifying-Glass-Loupe-Eye-Magnifier-30-x-21mm-/300577796481?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item45fbd53181


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol a didnt think they were that cheap, pity the delivery is a few dys. Goin to look for somethin with nxt day, dnt mind payin postage, am not tight just not very flush at the moment lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 11, 2012)

can get a small hand held from a place like radio shack for about $12.oo
you will need sumthing one the most critical parts of growin after you past seedling stage 
is to flush and chop at the right time 
do you understand the trichomb change process
whut it means
whut your looking for 

i hope so for your sake 

get yoself a scope 
to do this hobby 
an yo plant justice 
an most of all yo satisfaction 


the finish
its not a roll of the dice


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 11, 2012)

how do mr scotia? am avoiding th uk thread also now. way to much bull for my liking...
hope alls well with u n the plants


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do mr scotia? am avoiding th uk thread also now. way to much bull for my liking...
> hope alls well with u n the plants


Am good MDB how's u? Yip the uk thread is now full of chancers n wannabe gangsters. Av no been on since that unlucky joined up!!

Plants r doin good m8. Chopped a tester of the ronnie cheese but.still waitin on the fooker dryin,smokin some tasty trainwreck jst now wiz some trip 2 get it lol... How's ur's many wks u got left now?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ok Sambo/Pukka the pistils on the blue cheese are majority a would say have receeded and are orange with some goin quite dark,would u say thats.it nearly there or there? (me sittin quietly hoping please please please b ready) lol


Has it been over 8weeks mate? just chop the fucker if needs be, like sambo said its sound at 8 but better more like 9-10!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Has it been over 8weeks mate? just chop the fucker if needs be, like sambo said its sound at 8 but better more like 9-10!


Its just comin up on 8 m8,still got a few dys ripen to go but was wonderin if any tell tale sign,av ordered a loupe but probs wed before it be here. Cut a bit off it & the livers this.mornin but dnt wanna dry it too quick. How do u quick dry mate?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

i quick dry mine by sticking it on a small peice of tin foil and sitting it ontop of my lights reflector while the lights are on  dries it in about 5 hrs if you use small buds , takes a day for big buds


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

Do u think it changes the flavour a lot,a know its more for a strength test but u know what a mean u dnt wanna ruin the taste. A usual jst stick it on the radiator which does ruin the taste


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

Ive dried it on my light before and also i dry it for a day rapped in tissue in the airing cupboard stinks the place out tho if you do it like that lol but seems better!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

Av had this.sittin in the cupboard all dy but now on radiator.

U can see the swollen calyx's on the blue cheese now,really staetin to puff ojt since a gve it ripen a couple of dys ago,goin to hold out as long as poss got some trainwreck through an old friend n got bout 3g of gumby which is really nice,almost tastes like the cotton candy which a really didnt expect and it blows the balls of u


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 11, 2012)

not to sure how long i got left? got mixed with dates. but i got seeds seeds seeeds, loads the lil feckers.
i hacked of small bud took out seeds(seem alot smaller then others i got waiting). after de seeding the bud i was gagging for a j so i poped it in tin foil and put in bottom oven to quick dry,
now this i wouldnt recommend as tastes crap n after oven looks like bush weed haha. now my point this story is i had 3 seeds still in my bud i hadnt noticed before. i put one the oven roasted seeds in cup water to test if dead and 8 hour later i got tap root.
wot hardy lil seeds am dead impressed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Its just comin up on 8 m8,still got a few dys ripen to go but was wonderin if any tell tale sign,av ordered a loupe but probs wed before it be here. Cut a bit off it & the livers this.mornin but dnt wanna dry it too quick. How do u quick dry mate?


If you cant wait mate lol just take a branch for now an the rest when its done propa, what you goin for trich wise if your usin the loupe?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol so u got some ne babies then?? Am on the malts 2nite been a rough week. 

So it smoked shit then m8,it get u high?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> If you cant wait mate lol just take a branch for now an the rest when its done propa, what you goin for trich wise if your usin the loupe?


Think al b goin for mostly cloudy with a few ambers. Dnt think al b waitin longer,gotta b able to function lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Av had this.sittin in the cupboard all dy but now on radiator.
> 
> U can see the swollen calyx's on the blue cheese now,really staetin to puff ojt since a gve it ripen a couple of dys ago,goin to hold out as long as poss got some trainwreck through an old friend n got bout 3g of gumby which is really nice,almost tastes like the cotton candy which a really didnt expect and it blows the balls of u


Ya should be sound mate till chop then lol id wait it out mate an chop um when there done right specialy as its all yours mate, that gumby sounds nice mate send me some down next time ya tight twat lol seriously tho im gunna have a go at some after this grows done got the last 3 grows trim in the freezer and this runs to come so should be a decent amount.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya should be sound mate till chop then lol id wait it out mate an chop um when there done right specialy as its all yours mate, that gumby sounds nice mate send me some down next time ya tight twat lol seriously tho im gunna have a go at some after this grows done got the last 3 grows trim in the freezer and this runs to come so should be a decent amount.


Am tryin m8 honestly,keep tellin maself more ripen more ripen lol... Na m8 once in a growers.lifetime chance.for me 2 run killer strains like these. We'l cc wot the sample hits like. Its goin till wed/thurs at least that'l b jst over 8 wks or bamg on 8 wks,will play by ear then c wot the smke situations like lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 11, 2012)

hoping few hundred or so. few was lil to early i will leave one or two weeks before i kill it off.
not sure if got me high i dont think so mate.
im on that many doc drugs at min fella im feeling lil whooshy most the time. steroids r the worst ones make me stare for ages is weird sensation. ent slept 3 nights. but these drugs r starting to help now. antibotics and 3 inhalers.
doc say im letting stress get on top me and its afecting health.
mostly due a old school chum avoiding me over cash. i get such rages with dishonest people he seem vanished off face earth. soon as im back up and running i will dish out some revenge off the most cruelest off ways. ent seen me kid in 3 weeks other then a day visit wen she was ill so had run her home so think these things have upset me abit.
@ pukka have u chopped ya seeding ladies yet as i think we was near same timeing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Am tryin m8 honestly,keep tellin maself more ripen more ripen lol... Na m8 once in a growers.lifetime chance.for me 2 run killer strains like these. We'l cc wot the sample hits like. Its goin till wed/thurs at least that'l b jst over 8 wks or bamg on 8 wks,will play by ear then c wot the smke situations like lol


Lol mate you'l no when its done just chill take a puff of that gumby lol

which vid did you watch mate for yours? seemed to work good for you!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> @ pukka have u chopped ya seeding ladies yet as i think we was near same timeing


you chill out aswell stress head! lol................sounds ruff tho mate keep ya chin up!

no not yet mate they got another 1-2 week left yet


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hoping few hundred or so. few was lil to early i will leave one or two weeks before i kill it off.
> not sure if got me high i dont think so mate.
> im on that many doc drugs at min fella im feeling lil whooshy most the time. steroids r the worst ones make me stare for ages is weird sensation. ent slept 3 nights. but these drugs r starting to help now. antibotics and 3 inhalers.
> doc say im letting stress get on top me and its afecting health.
> ...


Fuck think you need to chill bro,stressin out aint helpin you or your family. Thats wot av realised this wk,take a step bk c wots causin it n get it tae fuck!! As for mates dnt think it matters if uv known them 20 mins or 20 years most will screw you over some way in the end... Look after no 1 mate n those.who mean the most


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol mate you'l no when its done just chill take a puff of that gumby lol
> 
> which vid did you watch mate for yours? seemed to work good for you!


Searched gumby hash on youtube mate its.one.of the 1st bout 10 mins long thinks its got like a gingerbread man cartoon except its.the gumby man lol. Am on ma fne or ad put a link up. A.jst put a step by step on Ambz' waterfarm thread


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 11, 2012)

yeah that wot i was thinking dude. u spoted any good signs yet geeza with yours? meaning seeds or swellings?
i am thinking whole new life style. quitting fags as we speak and gunna do more fitness and training. just keep mind busy n lungs healthy. owe it to the kids like.
how long u got pukka till the new born? bet u cant wait, some1 teach the growing skills too hahaha joke


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Searched gumby hash on youtube mate its.one.of the 1st bout 10 mins long thinks its got like a gingerbread man cartoon except its.the gumby man lol. Am on ma fne or ad put a link up. A.jst put a step by step on Ambz' waterfarm thread


cheers mate ill have a look closer to the time.



mad dog bark said:


> yeah that wot i was thinking dude. u spoted any good signs yet geeza with yours? meaning seeds or swellings?
> i am thinking whole new life style. quitting fags as we speak and gunna do more fitness and training. just keep mind busy n lungs healthy. owe it to the kids like.
> how long u got pukka till the new born? bet u cant wait, some1 teach the growing skills too hahaha joke


Not spotted any seeds mate but im sure i can see a difference in the seeded buds could just be wishfull thinkin tho mate lol 
ive done the same mate stopped with the fags cut down on the weed an started boxin back up, do it mate you'l feel a lot better, and thats my thinkin do it for the kids!
bout 10week left now mate cant wait!  ..............maybe when hes old an im a oap ill tell him about the beautiful weed i used to grow lol all exaggerated of course lol

likin that auto save just saved me for sure lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 11, 2012)

pukka i only noticed at underside of bud, u may see a real swelled up catayst or woteva is, that where most my seeds was. i picked up pot n looked from underneath. sure ent same for all tho. i didnt give this plant hardly any nutes i wanted to see mostly natural like and cos buds slim to wot they r normally i could see the swellings easy. yours r beastly buds so i bet u wont b able see them but i bet u will get loads pips. 
1o weeks eh hahah blinding am chuffed for ya, nothing better man sure u will b a cracking dad. hardest bit is not worrying u will break the tiny baby 1st few weeks. so fragile like and if u clumsy like me its a worry hahaha. oh and remember no matter how hard it is for u u gotta b a rock for ya lady always. laters guys n goodnight


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> pukka i only noticed at underside of bud, u may see a real swelled up catayst or woteva is, that where most my seeds was. i picked up pot n looked from underneath. sure ent same for all tho. i didnt give this plant hardly any nutes i wanted to see mostly natural like and cos buds slim to wot they r normally i could see the swellings easy. yours r beastly buds so i bet u wont b able see them but i bet u will get loads pips.
> 1o weeks eh hahah blinding am chuffed for ya, nothing better man sure u will b a cracking dad. hardest bit is not worrying u will break the tiny baby 1st few weeks. so fragile like and if u clumsy like me its a worry hahaha. oh and remember no matter how hard it is for u u gotta b a rock for ya lady always. laters guys n goodnight


ive had a look mate but cant really see well, theres was a few little bud sites on each branch i did now its like full bud so hard to see in, an cant see nothin at the bottom
cheers mate ill try me best for us dads!!! lol im abit like that tho mate with newborns there are just so tiny lol
see ya later mate


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

i dont smoke fags at all , i buy rollin baccy and use it for spliffs , a half oz pack lasts a month lol so £3.50 a month aint nothing, i mainly use my little glass pipe though and smoke a few bowls pure , i hardly drink maybe like 10 pints a year ... cant be arsed , i prefer weed lol ... i just started back up the gym aswell , used to be 15 stone but after 2 yrs of illness and stress i lost weight n went down to 9st ! im back up to 10 now though and id be more than happy to be a 12 - 13 stone lean size again by this time next year , diet , weed and training in check ill get there


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 11, 2012)

9st bro that must been hard, good see the few i like here r getting selfs all sorted. i dont drink either i turn into a bigger prick wen i do. ent been pissed in 3 odd years now i dont think.
decided eat a stew just now try get this stone ive lost back on.
in last year ive packed on 2 stone, alot eating a bit training worked a treat there n kids running me ragged has helped out there


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

Wot was up Rob m8 nothin serious a hope? Dnt mean to pry dnt like hearing of sound.folk bein no well plenty of other dicks deserve it. Ma best m8 battled.cancer.for 6 yrs been in the clear 10 now.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Wot was up Rob m8 nothin serious a hope? Dnt mean to pry dnt like hearing of sound.folk bein no well plenty of other dicks deserve it. Ma best m8 battled.cancer.for 6 yrs been in the clear 10 now.



i had alot of shit with the ex missus mate , she screwed me out our house and all my money... picture this one day i was in my garden after playing with my 9mnth old daughter, took her to her mum in the house , went up the garden again to cut the grass when i went back in the house she had took my daughter and left me with no explanation... a week later i got home from work to find my whole house was empty ! even the fucking plates , knifes n forks , no furniture nothing proper took the lot ... after 2 years her reason was "she didnt love me anymore" 
if that wasnt enough she then became a evil bitch and completly fucked my relationship with my daughter up , she doesnt let me have regular contact and im allowed to she her when it suits or if she needs a baby sitter! 
i have nothing to do with the bitch anymore , it all goes through parents etc ... 
i have a little boy now and a missus thats a million times better and a new little baby on the way so fuck the past lol ... ill always love my daughter and she will always know that , also when she is old enough she will know her mum is the one that took daddy away not other way round ! 

i lost so much weight through stress and depression then to top it off i was bed bound for 3 weeks solid with swine flu , that shit alone lost a good stone n half off me ...


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 11, 2012)

rob thats fucking horrid man. wow she was evil. hate wen women use kids as weapons its so unfair to kid to.
ur a bigger man then me to come out that, hats off to u, and happy u got a winner for a mrs now n new family to dote on


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

i got her back mate lol .. it was a joint mortgage , the house was worth 85 grand so i sold it for 70 grand , put us both in debt , what the bitch didnt know was my dad had just come into some money , he paid my 7.5 grand half of the debt and she is still stuck with hers and black listed because of it years later lol .. that will teach her


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 11, 2012)

that is some cleaver thinking
i like ya style very smooth indeed
good man wot goes around comes around. karma can b such a bitch hahahahaha like that ending to ya story put a huge grin on my face


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, that's some evil stuff Robbie, sorry to hear about that, glad you have a good life now...amazing how mad people can get.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i had alot of shit with the ex missus mate , she screwed me out our house and all my money... picture this one day i was in my garden after playing with my 9mnth old daughter, took her to her mum in the house , went up the garden again to cut the grass when i went back in the house she had took my daughter and left me with no explanation... a week later i got home from work to find my whole house was empty ! even the fucking plates , knifes n forks , no furniture nothing proper took the lot ... after 2 years her reason was "she didnt love me anymore"
> if that wasnt enough she then became a evil bitch and completly fucked my relationship with my daughter up , she doesnt let me have regular contact and im allowed to she her when it suits or if she needs a baby sitter!
> i have nothing to do with the bitch anymore , it all goes through parents etc ...
> i have a little boy now and a missus thats a million times better and a new little baby on the way so fuck the past lol ... ill always love my daughter and she will always know that , also when she is old enough she will know her mum is the one that took daddy away not other way round !
> ...


sorry to hear bout all that m8 its pretty shit. Glad to hear u got ur revenge tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> *G.H.E Ripen late flowering forcing solution 500 ml *
> 
> For all growing methods: hydroponics and soil.
> 
> ...


what GHE nutes would you advise getting on a budget? would you say the 3 part and ripen would be ok? and do you flush with the ripen? did you watch the rugby earlier? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> what GHE nutes would you advise getting on a budget? would you say the 3 part and ripen would be ok? and do you flush with the ripen? did you watch the rugby earlier? lol


Yeah m8 you'l be able to use the 3 part & ripen. A would recommend the bio bloom to use as directed by chart also and also maybe pk13/14 for full week before you use the ripen for last 2 weeks


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2012)

alrite scot hows ya doing m8?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite scot hows ya doing m8?


Am good sambo mate livin quietly,tryin tae stop maself fae choppin the cheese,its gettin harder by the dy lol.

How's things ur way,ur got loadsa bud sites now?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah m8 you'l be able to use the 3 part & ripen. A would recommend the bio bloom to use as directed by chart also and also maybe pk13/14 for full week before you use the ripen for last 2 weeks


i cant find the ghe boost on ebay, would using bio bizz or canna boost do the same? ive found the 3 part + ripen 1L each and 500ml diamond necta for about £40 with delivery disscount because im ordering other stuff too


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i cant find the ghe boost on ebay, would using bio bizz or canna boost do the same? ive found the 3 part + ripen 1L each and 500ml diamond necta for about £40 with delivery disscount because im ordering other stuff too


A get all ma equip n nutes from Grotec,they do free delivery and stock the full range. The bio bloom is a bloom activator u use it for abiut 4 weeks an can use with canna boost, top max etc


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2012)

Blue Cheese 



Livers / Blues



The Girls Together


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 13, 2012)

good job looking nice there fella


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

calyxes are starting to do there thang on the livers....


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers mate, gettin very antsy now especially when there's no decent smoke around here now. Wanna chop the blue cheese but wanna hold off, its just about on 8 weeks and goin to start the ripen on the livers in the next few dys,it'l be gettin that till its bang on 10 wks give or take. Wish TTT's would pick up a bit though quite slow growth, goin to increase the nutes tomorrow see if can spark some life into them, at least so they show what sex they are.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> calyxes are starting to do there thang on the livers....


Yeah lookin good mate 2-2.5 wks to go, can really see the foxtails on the bluecheese the pics dont do them justice at all


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A get all ma equip n nutes from Grotec,they do free delivery and stock the full range. The bio bloom is a bloom activator u use it for abiut 4 weeks an can use with canna boost, top max etc


i just had a look on that site. i got it a little bit cheeper on ebay with the clay pebbles. what sort of feeding times would you set them at the begining? it says 2x 15 min feeds a day


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i just had a look on that site. i got it a little bit cheeper on ebay with the clay pebbles. what sort of feeding times would you set them at the begining? it says 2x 15 min feeds a day


If in coco a feed once a dy till theres a.good.run off,in ma aquafarm its once a wk leading to twice a wk


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Am good sambo mate livin quietly,tryin tae stop maself fae choppin the cheese,its gettin harder by the dy lol.
> 
> How's things ur way,ur got loadsa bud sites now?


alrite m8 yeah budsites a plenty, they looking goood and fucking huge considering the veg time, huge in that amount of time for a ex soil grower neway lol im still amazed.....

i did notice today tho day 21 of 12/12 a few rust spots, pukka did tell me to get some calmag ages ago pretty shore its a mag def and is something to do with me water being wel ard lol i ordered some calmag 2day tho hopefully it arrives before it gets any worse cause at the mo its just a few bits here n there.

that bc m8 i told ya is good to go from 8wks especially with ripen but will only get better if ya leave it the full 9/10 if it was me tho and i was hungry for smoke id have chopped at 8 lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

scotty you really know how to get a girl all worked up on valentines day with that sexy budporn of yours. mmmmm better than chocholate and dimonds. how sweet of you. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

samabo are you out there?lol. Happy valentines day amigo. 
do you do hydro? and if you do do you flush it with ghe. ???


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> samabo are you out there?lol. Happy valentines day amigo.
> do you do hydro? and if you do do you flush it with ghe. ???


happy valentine doc, im not hydro m8 im in coco but i do use the ghe ripen alot and on all me previous soil grows bar a couple, scot recently grew some cotten candy kush in hydro and he flushed with ripen and also robbie done slh in hydro recent and also flushed with ghe ripen both of em i tasted and both where tastey and clean tasteing, ghe ripen is gooood shit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

thats cool sambo. 
I cant get the ghe ripen here in the states. I was recommended a similar product called LIQUID KOOLBLOOM. ever heard of it? cheeers


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite m8 yeah budsites a plenty, they looking goood and fucking huge considering the veg time, huge in that amount of time for a ex soil grower neway lol im still amazed.....
> 
> i did notice today tho day 21 of 12/12 a few rust spots, pukka did tell me to get some calmag ages ago pretty shore its a mag def and is something to do with me water being wel ard lol i ordered some calmag 2day tho hopefully it arrives before it gets any worse cause at the mo its just a few bits here n there.
> 
> that bc m8 i told ya is good to go from 8wks especially with ripen but will only get better if ya leave it the full 9/10 if it was me tho and i was hungry for smoke id have chopped at 8 lol


The coco does have a far superior growth rate than soil, but then a could say that hydro is even quicker mate..... Think a could have done with some calmag on the livers n blue cheese but its only started in the last 7-10 days so a bit late now lol.... Got ma loupe this morning so had a check on the Blue Cheese, mostly milky trichs with the odd amber and clear??? Decided to go with the mostly milky n chop the fucker, its just gone 8 weeks and been on the ripen for about 9 dys.. Feck all but shit weed around here now so at least it'l be better than that n it dnt cost me fuck all 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> scotty you really know how to get a girl all worked up on valentines day with that sexy budporn of yours. mmmmm better than chocholate and dimonds. how sweet of you. lol


Lol that was just for you Ambz, Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

have a fun cheezy valentines day harvest! what a perfect day to cut the cheeze.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well checked the trichs this morning with my new loupe  lol, had mostly milky with the odd amber n clear scattered about. Soooo decided to chop smells really really dank, I've decided against a quick dry to taste a bit, goin to let it dry hangin before a savour the flavour  

So am down to finding a female BSBxBR and a female EXOxBR and my little SLH (Las Fingerez pheno) will keep you updated as I go.... Ooops nearly forgot about the livers it goin on to ripen tomorrow for the next 14 dys to take to 10 weeks flowering.....


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

ur gonna be in high grade heaven wit that livers m8 at 10wks and with a 14day ripen, that bc looks nice scot is some knock out smoke too totally different buzz to that cotten candy that bc is real good to sleep weed.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

how long did it take you to chop it down?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ur gonna be in high grade heaven wit that livers m8 at 10wks and with a 14day ripen, that bc looks nice scot is some knock out smoke too totally different buzz to that cotten candy that bc is real good to sleep weed.


A cant wait m8,goin to try space the cheese out till then but a doubt that'l happen lol. Wish a could hve had the patience to gve it another wk but oh well its nice n dense n stinky so cant complain. Got the exo n psych from the fairy today so that'l b my nxt op when a get a chance


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> how long did it take you to chop it down?


It took about 2-3 hrs mate. Had to use scissors cos ma spring snips r broken  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A cant wait m8,goin to try space the cheese out till then but a doubt that'l happen lol. Wish a could hve had the patience to gve it another wk but oh well its nice n dense n stinky so cant complain. Got the exo n psych from the fairy today so that'l b my nxt op when a get a chance


exo n pyscho ya lucky fuck, some serious strains them m8 ya wana keep hold of em...

u wont have no complaints bout that bc even at 8wks, would be very suprised if so, av u smoked much bc before?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> It took about 2-3 hrs mate. Had to use scissors cos ma spring snips r broken  lol


8 hours i was and it cam to about 7 and a half oz. i had a crap scissors tho it was sticking after the first hour


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> exo n pyscho ya lucky fuck, some serious strains them m8 ya wana keep hold of em...
> 
> u wont have no complaints bout that bc even at 8wks, would be very suprised if so, av u smoked much bc before?


Got a friend who's keepin them m8 a need tae shut dwn for ma windows mind. Glad to hve on board though will get a few clones when require n return to the fairy when he needs them.

There's loadsa bc up here m8 mostly 20 a g. Got a chemical taste most of it to be honest. A grew barneys farm jst before xmas 2010. Was the best av tasted so far. It didnt foxtail though or look anythin like this one. Its one of ma favs along with trainwreck but well lookin forward to exo n osycho. Whats the osycho taste/smell like?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> 8 hours i was and it cam to about 7 and a half oz. i had a crap scissors tho it was sticking after the first hour


Fuck this.thing was lstd to about 12 inches tall and had.multiple.cuttings taken. If am lucky got 2oz but a think thats being optomistic lol.

Was that off the 1 plant mate?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck this.thing was lstd to about 12 inches tall and had.multiple.cuttings taken. If am lucky got 2oz but a think thats being optomistic lol.
> 
> Was that off the 1 plant mate?


4 white widows and 1 pineapple chunk


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> 4 white widows and 1 pineapple chunk


Not bad,that was your first grow? One light? Which medium? Lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

i know this is another stupid question but do you put the seedlings or cuttings in rockwool cubes before you put them in the clay pebbles?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Not bad,that was your first grow? One light? Which medium? Lol


yeah first grow. 600w dual spec bulb in soil with canna terra range in a 1.2m square tent. i tried some of the hash i got off the gloves and its strong as fuck lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

You can but dont have to. I usually just wait until the root has came through a root riot then stick it straight in the pebbles. The cubes are handy for veggin in my opinion i veg it until you can see a good root through the rockwool then fling straight 12/12. I think its more a case of preference.

Thats a decent amount for 1st time,sets a good bar to aim above


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> You can but dont have to. I usually just wait until the root has came through a root riot then stick it straight in the pebbles. The cubes are handy for veggin in my opinion i veg it until you can see a good root through the rockwool then fling straight 12/12. I think its more a case of preference.
> 
> Thats a decent amount for 1st time,sets a good bar to aim above


thanks  the hydro kit should help with improving


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

sharing the love scot different pics too

day 21 of 12/12 with only a 1 week veg


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol thats more like it.... I need to get me one of those cool tubes get me lights a bit closer lol....

U running them for 9 m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol thats more like it.... I need to get me one of those cool tubes get me lights a bit closer lol....
> 
> U running them for 9 m8?


2x600 hps in there m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 15, 2012)

A had 2 in ma tent last yr but had to move suddenly n got rid of all ma gear. Jst startin to piece 2gether n.need tae move it again. Its goin to a good friends so will be in safe hands until a can get it bk


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

how do hows the young uns scotia? settling in ok? did the slh clone surive in end??


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do hows the young uns scotia? settling in ok? did the slh clone surive in end??


The lil uns r at ma m8's settlin right in lol. The slh is still battling away got some new.growth but its very slow for bein in dwc


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

here he is haha.
cool u overflowing with weed n plants at min? u getting them round yours wen u clear some space?
slow on the slh u say?> thought that plant grew rapid like?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

and wots all this busting things here sambo? he a yank yeah?
surely ukers b ok as all weed is illegal here not as many grey areas as the yanks


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

usa gov monitors everything mate. bank spending details the lot. they buy old shop sales n reciepts and buy cuctomer details. usa gov r always trying find out wot there peeps r up to and doing.
we ent far from it but i do think as we r growers off illegal products that we will b fine as ent illegal talk bout weed and i ent sort to send things peeps am way to paranoid. 
hows u anyways sambo? did i see some1 with a simular username other week. thing was notnewuserlol instead your new user lol? it the mrs keeping u in check?? haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

i origanally posted it in the uk thread also saying makes ya think bout all this blantant talk of sending and receiving stuff and also new people just coming in straight begging for clones.

im all good m8, plants are coming along nicely now aint been up to fuck all recently just the same old shit drinking too much, eating too much lol etc

yeah that wasnt me m8 that notnewuserlol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

confused me. but i guess u started off a trend. everybody wants b like sambo haha.
all good this end bc near done, i am getingt healthier n eating like a starved man. packing weight back on.
so ya plants loving the coco? did u get the full range nutes for coco? or u buying as u go? n got esentials for now? u been on ya ph?? testing it n feeds?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> here he is haha.
> cool u overflowing with weed n plants at min? u getting them round yours wen u clear some space?
> slow on the slh u say?> thought that plant grew rapid like?


Think it'l be stayin at ma m8's until further notice, moving everythin there in nxt dy or 2... There's a good improvement in the root, goin to increase the nutes once she's been moved from mine... She'l come on jst takin her time to settle in... How's things with you Mr Dog???





newuserlol said:


> sorry bout hijacking the thread wit that random post earlier m8, it kept getting deleted by the mod in the uk thread.
> 
> i agree with what some1 posted in the uk thread that police in the uk dont have the manpower to be monitoring weed sites, but obviously the yanks do.
> 
> aparently the reason for deleting was that it aint helpful to roll it up lol more like not helpfull to mr roll it up and the advertising revenues with people not using the site due to the fact that police well american police obviously do monitor the site.


Dont worry bout it mate, was wondering why it was there lol... I'm thinkin the same thing fairy wise, stuff like that should be kept personal emails etc, its getting a bit complacent broadcasting in threads.... You on the voddy again last nite Sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

''everybody wants b like sambo haha''

what a fat alcoholic with a drug problem i doubt it m8 lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

u sound like u got the blues fruit? u out percy smoke? everything seems bad wen u out smokables.
u been on the drinking n trolling? u been upsetting folk? see wot i miss on my morale stands against bull in the uk thread.
wot this scotia? packing up for bit? getting ready for glacing man?
ya mate trustworthy? u splitting with him?
mr dog is good matey just counting down the calander till mr dog gets smoke some dog in the dam haha.
got some white rush on way now. ment b nice anybody here tried it before?
other week wen i was rough i was up one morning n they was doing thing bout trolling on internet. was shocking the lengths peeps go to bully kids. made me anger up pretty quick on the suicides it caused and the after math insults aimed at family members on site dedicated to memorys off the kid. and the racism is shocking too, seems laws need b changed on internet and no kid should b aloud on social sites till least 16 just to protect the more inocent n softer kids


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u sound like u got the blues fruit? u out percy smoke? everything seems bad wen u out smokables.
> u been on the drinking n trolling? u been upsetting folk? see wot i miss on my morale stands against bull in the uk thread.
> wot this scotia? packing up for bit? getting ready for glacing man?
> ya mate trustworthy? u splitting with him?
> ...


i aint got the blues m8 i really am a fat alcoholic with a drug problem lol

i drink most nights and troll most night too also leads to upsetting people most nights lol im alright tho geezer aint got no smoke but only cause i dont wana pay for it fuck paying crazy prices for shit at least i charge crazy prices for good shit lolol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

Aye ready for the glazing, not got a fixed date so better be prepared & yes very trustworthy been pals since 1994. He'll take over the upkeep etc n we'll go halvers, goin to finish the livers off in here then that it'l be it, moving in with ma m8 lol.....

Where is it your blue cheese if from m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

white rush??? what u sniffing that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

hows that bc drying scot, u gave in to temptation and flash dried any yet?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

white rush ment b smoke mate n nice too?
i gave up sniff wen my mate had heart attack thing on it bout 3 year ago i think.
good ya mans trustworthy scotia. haha u r gunna struggle without ya plants near by tho. haha always on the phone to them hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> white rush ment b smoke mate n nice too?
> i gave up sniff wen my mate had heart attack thing on it bout 3 year ago i think.
> good ya mans trustworthy scotia. haha u r gunna struggle without ya plants near by tho. haha always on the phone to them hahaha


i no u ment smoke ya nutter but was a easy joke with a name like white rush, never heard of it mdb but theres some many weeds out there and so many names that people have just invented for there weed.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

sambo u got reg buyers? out in one go like or do smaller bits n sit on it to get max price??


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hows that bc drying scot, u gave in to temptation and flash dried any yet?


The popcorns more or less dry mate, jst the denser nuggs will probs be tomorrow night... Just had a doob n its 2 thumbs up, all hail GHE RIPEN the taste is unbelievable, good heavy stone but not too heavy like if it had been left another week, ma scales are knacked but am guessin bout 40-50g, not bad off a 12 inch plant that had been raped for clones would probs have had at least double if they hadnt been taste. Maybe its stronger than a thot, jst been starin at the screen blankly for a coupla mins readin back ad put words that make no sense in the sentence lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

works well. in n out. u do at 180 mark plus?
scotia u a fan of the bc then? good for the foot pain?
was only asking mr sambo as seems bc or cheeses is no less then 2ton an o at min. n my town near yours
prices getting silly n if u got livers n exo or phyocis then u can sell at any price n it will go quick. sellers market for sure


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> works well. in n out. u do at 180 mark plus?
> scotia u a fan of the bc then? good for the foot pain?


Definately a fan mate always have been, jst tastes so much better when you've grown it yourself, no chemical taste just blue cheese lol. Its a winner for pain relief as well, definately a strong one for 8 weeks, 9-10 weeks n its a bedtime doob lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

u remeber the price u paid on it geeza n it was crap u said? so dont get rid that at mates rates u will doing self out. 2oo a ton min i wood do mayb 230 just cos u can


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ma blue cheese n livers are gettin kept for all me n the mrs, will gve her gran a taste of both n a coupla pals but thats it!!! Lookin after no1+1 off these to plants, should do ok of the exo/br bsb/br's as well they're bout 10dys 12/12 from seed so should be showin sex in the 7-10 dys hopefully... 

When you pullin your cheese MDB?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

pulling my cheese haha yeah i normally do mate.
i will kill off next weekend i think give seeds lil longer.
it stinks but ent as frosty as was thinking. guess the growing seeds sucks alot the thc n budding power out it


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> pulling my cheese haha yeah i normally do mate.
> i will kill off next weekend i think give seeds lil longer.
> it stinks but ent as frosty as was thinking. guess the growing seeds sucks alot the thc n budding power out it


Think it does mate, did you fuck the whole plant or just an arm?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

all of it. i left male in for week so should got the lot. i sampled a tiny lil bud n had twenty odd pips. seems smaller then expected th pips so hoping bigger by next week. all new to this so learning as i go


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

Goin from experience blue cheese seeds I've bought have been small especiaaly barneys farm....


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

cool. i wood thought by mate i got it off he loves big budha n refuses buy much else so if was a betting man id say from budha. but then again he in with few growers so could b from anywhere really. he got a few big buds vegging under led ufos at mo n they lookso healthy.
my bc has loads purple on it t which has confused me haha. has alot colours to it.
And for this so called white rush it iisnt wot i like in smoke. not strong enough. does stink n look the part but need a good cure defo. bit to rushed for my liking


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats bollocks m8. Not to worry urs ready soon 

There's nothin but wet overpriced shit around here,glad al b ok for a coupla wks lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

you think the bc taste nice wait till ya tuck into that livers m8.....

yeah mdb all 2's m8 no matter how many, anywhere in the country ya ripping yaself off for proper qaulity at any less than 2s imo.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you think the bc taste nice wait till ya tuck into that livers m8.....
> 
> yeah mdb all 2's m8 no matter how many, anywhere in the country ya ripping yaself off for proper qaulity at any less than 2s imo.


The blue cheese is absolutely bangin,so cany wait for the livers now lol...

Fuck 200 an oz ad gladly pay that ur lucky to get tasty for any less than 250 and.thats with travel n a friend.of a friend of a friend lol... U get folk tryin tae get 250 for mediocre shit tae n cos there's feck all the bastards get it!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

i no what ya mean scot people paying even more than 250s even on bulk in some parts i think 200s is the minimum tho any less than that and ya ripping yaself off, also if ya getting rid of regulary n want it gone quick 200s is a good price to do that cause it still leaves plenty for the next man to have a earn.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2012)

hi sambo and scotty. I hope you guys are doing well and are starting have a fuckin wild smoked out weekend.lol
ya wanna see what i just scraped up? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi sambo and scotty. I hope you guys are doing well and are starting have a fuckin wild smoked out weekend.lol
> ya wanna see what i just scraped up? lol


go for it m8 i would like a looksey......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2012)

View attachment 2064818mmmmmmm gooooodddd


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

looks fucking nice doc.......... that will get ya mashed.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice n tasty Ambz wouldnt mind tryin some of that lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

So whats everyones plans for this wknd??


----------



## bhonze (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey All Mississippian'sIf your in MS go to this web
and look up the representatives for the senate judiciary A comm in MS. Call them to support SB 2252, they want to hear from you. W. Briggs Hopson 601-359-3237 Chairman/ Terry Burton 601-359-3234 vs chair CALL!!
​


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> So whats everyones plans for this wknd??


same as ever m8, look after the prego missus n lil baby cook,clean n get mashed.............. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol that almost sounds like mine tae lol. Wiz goin to take the wee man swimmin but we're both loaded wae man flu lmao.

Fuckin ragin got one.of those colds that u taste the 1st thing u had all dy n for me that wiz a stinky cigarette  a had.put fag but.didnt sound right lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 18, 2012)

how do old bean.
weird how was chatting to u other day bout rangers joinong prem league and how b good for all involved as rangers needs cash n prem wood b better with top two scot teams and now they gone into adminastration or woteva is. small world eh?
hows the newbies going? bc stinking out house as it drying?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

Alrite matey, aye a no m8 if only we had suggested it sooner lol.

Well hired van yesterday everythin taken dwn n moved to a secret location lol. New arrivals r good goin to gve first feed today n start some lstn like a dne last time,keeps them nice small n bushy 

How's tricks wae u?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 19, 2012)

getting there matey, got my daughter round terrorising my step son haha she is proper rough n tumble kid. step son more a girl n daughter the tom boy fighting machine. funny old world.
hows the blue cheeses doing? stinking? still drying?
u curing or dry n bang it out?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> getting there matey, got my daughter round terrorising my step son haha she is proper rough n tumble kid. step son more a girl n daughter the tom boy fighting machine. funny old world.
> hows the blue cheeses doing? stinking? still drying?
> u curing or dry n bang it out?


Lol kids mate, mines got me laughin all dy the shit he gets up to and the facial expressions when doin it lol

Aye its lovely mate, only got just over an oz off her so keeping as there's nothing else about and really skint 

Its proper tasty, was stinky when drying but got whats left of it sealed away so alls good lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

Livers Just about 9 weeks


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 19, 2012)

tasty there mr scotia. week left on her or u pulling early ?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> tasty there mr scotia. week left on her or u pulling early ?


Would 7-10 dys m8 or depending on how much longer the bc lasts lol. It'l b 9 full wks on tues so anythin past that n a dnt chop al b happy lmao.

When u choppin m8?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 19, 2012)

think this next weekend. maybe run another week. found out some seeds takes 6 weeks so im undecided really. think 6 wk b in week or two but hear seeds norm only take 4 weeks??/
but im near out weed n dont wanna b buyin some lame stuff in between so i guess i see how desperate i get to how long it lives for haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol both in the same boat then m8 lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Livers Just about 9 weeks
> 
> View attachment 2068156View attachment 2068157View attachment 2068158View attachment 2068159View attachment 2068160View attachment 2068161


Lookin bang tidy them scotty lad! its some quality smoke that blues!, its what ive been brought up on! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin bang tidy them scotty lad! its some quality smoke that blues!, its what ive been brought up on! lol


If it tastes like it smells al b happy. A go open the room door at nite when.the.carbs off jst for a big sniff lmao. Really cant wait m8,jst tryin to control masel again,runnin low on bc now  lol dwn to 2 on ttt's pips pulled 5 males from 7 n the slh is still fighting away in the dwc. Everythin at ma m8's now bar livers so hope he looks after them


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> If it tastes like it smells al b happy. A go open the room door at nite when.the.carbs off jst for a big sniff lmao. Really cant wait m8,jst tryin to control masel again,runnin low on bc now  lol dwn to 2 on ttt's pips pulled 5 males from 7 n the slh is still fighting away in the dwc. Everythin at ma m8's now bar livers so hope he looks after them


Defo taste as good as it smells mate, hope ya find a keeper outa the 2 pips, is that lemon growin yet? they'l be sound at ya mates just keep a eye on um


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

GOOD Afternoon ya'll. hope u having a good one.gotta hide my tent again for tomorrow. what a fuckin biotch.lol..damn you pad smells good scottty. i can smell it all the way across da pond.hope your well Pukkaboy and sambo and mad dogg barking. i smoked some of that hash oil i posted the picture of up above here in your journal scotty. It changed colors a lot. Its consistancy changed quite a bit as i let it dry out more. I can bearly talk right now after it sizzeled and popped in my hooka bracelet. lmao.. did i ever show you my hooka bracelet thingy i won from the club600 photo contest.haha, that was such a fun contest.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

Am good thanks matey... Indeed my pad smells absolutely amazing when the carbs off,i'm surprised u cant smell it across the pond lol... The oil looked very tasty indeed a friend made honey oil he called it think it was jst butane extraction not sure. It was good got ur heart racing n the head buzzin 

A dnt think a saw ur hooka,u'l need to throw a pic up when u get the chance... You got potential buyers comin round 2moz?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Am good thanks matey... Indeed my pad smells absolutely amazing when the carbs off,i'm surprised u cant smell it across the pond lol... The oil looked very tasty indeed a friend made honey oil he called it think it was jst butane extraction not sure. It was good got ur heart racing n the head buzzin
> 
> A dnt think a saw ur hooka,u'l need to throw a pic up when u get the chance... You got potential buyers comin round 2moz?


what chu smokin now scotty? 
i aint selling me house no more cuz i would loose to much money so im renting it out. I have 3 property management companys coming to look at my pad .and will have to make a decision on which one will be able to do the job for me while im so far away. then selll maybe next year when the market (hopefully) gets beetter. 
heres my bracelent. its soo handy, no one kknows what it is.lol... take it apart and the bowl is packed ready to go with delicious medication 24 
hours a day. but i dont smoke in bed.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

That looks ace ambz,very very handy lol. A ordered a vaporizor yesterday with some money a got from my mum for xmas. Never had my own one jst a hit on other peoples,so am lookin forward to it lol. At the mo am smokin my bc got bout a quart oz left 

Your probs a lot better of renting it out,with this shitty recession its not a sellers market,good time for buyin some props if u got that kinda cash but unfortunately am not in that boat,maybe one day once i've made my millions from the super strains i'm goin to create lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

scotty, do you know any good techniques of camoflouging your herb when you gots to move and take it on the road? 
how about it movers are moving it and they insist on checkin the box before they move it? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

How much u gotta move?? Lol i cant say i've ever had the need to,a would.probs cacuumseal and then put in somethin else or sumthin like that


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 17, 2012)

where the fuck have all the posts gone? lol
im quite sure 3 of my plants are female so far. its really early yet tho but i used my pocket microscope and i can see 2 little hairs coming out of the calyx things


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

theres 11 lines there........ i done the tops 1st they are at the back.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice haul bru. Enjoy getting ripped from that.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

i run out of string lol need to get this hung later, and the trim should get some nice kiefhash n butter outa that.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

just get a couple of coat hangers and load them up and then hang them on the string that's there, will free up a load of space. Tis what I do when restricted.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

DST said:


> just get a couple of coat hangers and load them up and then hang them on the string that's there, will free up a load of space. Tis what I do when restricted.


never thought of that cheers m8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 18, 2012)

Sambo that looks like a tidy yield geezer chuffed for ya!
hows it goin?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo that looks like a tidy yield geezer chuffed for ya!
> hows it goin?


cheers m8

yeah im all good been on a vodka binge recently n getting a right pain in me side where ya liver is lol so been good and aint had a drink in 3days lol apart from that same ol shit different day.

u still redecorating? not long left now m8.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2012)

I drink to forget........must be working. lol

That in a week sambo????


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I drink to forget........must be working. lol
> 
> That in a week sambo????


just over m8 10days......


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2012)

......spotty liver. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> cheers m8
> 
> yeah im all good been on a vodka binge recently n getting a right pain in me side where ya liver is lol so been good and aint had a drink in 3days lol apart from that same ol shit different day.
> 
> ...


Haha mate take it easy on ya poor liver, get on a weed binge now cant ya with that lot looks quality mate, you had a taste yet?
yeh still decorating got the bedroom and the hall done, took ages theres 9 doors to gloss ffs lol an all the stairs, new carpet now shes got me on the bathroom an bog lol she dont like to see me sittin down or sumut these days lol
Under 2 weeks na innit mate till the babys born? you all ready?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha mate take it easy on ya poor liver, get on a weed binge now cant ya with that lot looks quality mate, you had a taste yet?
> yeh still decorating got the bedroom and the hall done, took ages theres 9 doors to gloss ffs lol an all the stairs, new carpet now shes got me on the bathroom an bog lol she dont like to see me sittin down or sumut these days lol
> Under 2 weeks na innit mate till the babys born? you all ready?


yeah im laying of the vods for a few days, nar aint had a taste m8 its drying, nuffing but ripen from day 42 im hoping it will have some taste, il send ya sample once ready.

lmao u sound fucking busy m8 lol yeah 2wks now and he will be hear, all ready aint much to get ready tbh missus has a newbuild flat so dusnt need redecorating, all thats left to get is the pram arrrrghhhh 700bucks.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im laying of the vods for a few days, nar aint had a taste m8 its drying, nuffing but ripen from day 42 im hoping it will have some taste, il send ya sample once ready.
> 
> lmao u sound fucking busy m8 lol yeah 2wks now and he will be hear, all ready aint much to get ready tbh missus has a newbuild flat so dusnt need redecorating, all thats left to get is the pram arrrrghhhh 700bucks.


What you reckon you'l yield mate? looks shit loads there. should be tastey with the ripen mate how long did you let um go in the end? ill get some of all 3 your way aswell mate, the psychos gettin better the longer it cures so been puttin it off sendin lol

700 blood hell mate that is steap i was moanin at 410 lol i was sayin to the mrs the baby doesnt give a shit what its in could be a box for all it cares, its just for her to look good to her mates an that lol.......dint go down well lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What you reckon you'l yield mate? looks shit loads there. should be tastey with the ripen mate how long did you let um go in the end? ill get some of all 3 your way aswell mate, the psychos gettin better the longer it cures so been puttin it off sendin lol
> 
> 700 blood hell mate that is steap i was moanin at 410 lol i was sayin to the mrs the baby doesnt give a shit what its in could be a box for all it cares, its just for her to look good to her mates an that lol.......dint go down well lol


i really dont no what the yield will be m8 1st time with coco as ya no, the buds are fucking solid tho and there is a good amount there im hoping for 18oz 2 a plant? what do you reckon?

yeah its because its a double pram m8 thats why its expensive.

il get a pic of the pram up.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

...........................

View attachment 2074956


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i really dont no what the yield will be m8 1st time with coco as ya no, the buds are fucking solid tho and there is a good amount there im hoping for 18oz 2 a plant? what do you reckon?
> 
> yeah its because its a double pram m8 thats why its expensive.
> 
> il get a pic of the pram up.





newuserlol said:


> its 522 but the car seat that go with it is 130 and then the rain cover 30 and other accesories lol
> 
> View attachment 2074942


I reckon you'l piss 2 a plant mate will be more id say easy like you said you get nice dense buds with the coco mate will suprise ya when you weigh it always does me.

looks good mate, keep forgetin ya little uns only 2 mate, not bad then really lol yeh thats what took the price up on ours all the accessories ffs lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 18, 2012)

you watch the fight last night mate? i went me was a crackin day ant been out with the lads on a sess in ages, got smashed feelin it today lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you watch the fight last night mate? i went me was a crackin day ant been out with the lads on a sess in ages, got smashed feelin it today lol


what fight m8???

fucking scotia has been banned! some donkey rapeing, shiteating arsehole of a mod banned him!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 18, 2012)

Kell brook vs Mathew hatton mate war of the rose's brooks from sheff he won was a good night

thats wank mate think hes emailed me ant checked...oh well new user name lol
seen it in the doggies funny as fuck what a prick


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> theres 11 lines there........ i done the tops 1st they are at the back.
> 
> View attachment 2074696


Beautiful harvest mate,how long did it take to trim?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Beautiful harvest mate,how long did it take to trim?


took me about 7hrs m8, i done the tops then left the bottoms for the morning.

i always use to like celtic for years until i realised its celtic that hate the english and got the ira links etc lol dumbfucker lol would av gone down a treat if id ever gone to a game what with my accent lolol


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> took me about 7hrs m8, i done the tops then left the bottoms for the morning.
> 
> i always use to like celtic for years until i realised its celtic that hate the english and got the ira links etc lol dumbfucker lol would av gone down a treat if id ever gone to a game what with my accent lolol


Yip its us that sing god save the queen lol... 7 hrs fuck me,but the the longer it takes the more u got lol

Ma m8's a kilmarnock fan so he was doin cartwheels yesterday 1st time they've won it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 19, 2012)

Na den fella do i no you? lol


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na den fella do i no you? lol


lol maybe in another life... Lmao. The mrs still workin u to the bone m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 19, 2012)

Aye mate got me puttin the stand for crib up tonight an some other bollox ill be glad when its all done out of the way lol glad you've joined anyway mate welcome lol dont let no jumped up prick stop you comin on its aye riu fuck um!!


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

a no m8 its like a second job havin a baby lol... Jst wait till he's here m8 n the lack of sleep takes its toll.... Lol only kiddin mate its worth every minute 

Well am away tae get a nee shirt for funeral 2moz,catch ye laters


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 19, 2012)

hows everyone? i think i got another 2 females  i had to trow 1 away cos it was getting clusters of little balls where the calyx are


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 20, 2012)

how do all


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 20, 2012)

RIP uncle Robert, no more suffering........


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do all


Awrite MDB,the dam good? Am a bit pissed n emotioal tonight lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 20, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Awrite MDB,the dam good? Am a bit pissed n emotioal tonight lol


yes cheers dude. u got them airpots on go with plants now? them ya avi pic?
hope today went as well as could do fella for u n family


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 20, 2012)

Cheers m8. Aye thats ma babies exactly 1 wk 12/12 today the bsb looks like jst gonnae turn into 1 big bud but lol but early dys

how wiz the dam?????


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 20, 2012)

amazing. wanna go back asap. just so different in small ways other then the obvious ones. i love the city its gorgeous n has a nice feel to it. peeps there seemed so friendly to. oh n u dont see many fat dutch women. i cant remember seeing one in 3 days. cos they all on bikes allday working out as they travel


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha minted m8 am gonnae move lol... Well take.it easy m8 n will catch ye soon


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 21, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Haha minted m8 am gonnae move lol... Well take.it easy m8 n will catch ye soon


so wen is scotia aloud back? here he was naughty haha.


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 21, 2012)

Think its the 23rd he's allowed back mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

Scotty boy, u still up


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

whey up. plants in veg r stinking now. think time to switch on filter haha.
just looking see how u throw up pics now.


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> whey up. plants in veg r stinking now. think time to switch on filter haha.
> just looking see how u throw up pics now.


what are you growing? my bubblegum are staring to smell a bit now  even outside the tent. how long do carbon filters last? its only my second grow so it should have a while left yet


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Evening Lads how's tricks???? Mad dog, at the top of the box your writing in there's little icons... Hover your mouse pointer over them till it says upload image, then follow the instructions lol... Thought you were goin to get the Mrs to do it??? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah i will i cant b arsed now had a look n j n j won haha. got pics on camera will download tomorrow. mrs will do it right i wood prob end up putting holiday snaps up by mistake hahah.
its my blue cheese and exo cheese x black rose. 
got a gorgoeus bc n exo. hoping they end up my breeding pair as they look stunning. exo lil stretched compares to bc but they r f1s
think its the 5 bc that stinking to b honest its same smell as wen they flower just stronger in flower. nuts as only few weeks old.
carb filters ment last 6 months or 2 3 grows. mine lasting over a year so far


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Think u need a new carb m8 lol.... Ma SLH n Exo r stinky, the SLH nearly 2 weeks 12/12 n the exo only since Mon/Tues cant remember. Will get scotia to upload some pics when he back on Sunday lol... You upto much this wknd??


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

not got carb filter on yet letting her have a break n let the plug ins do over vegging times.
na my filter got another grow or two in her haha i may swap carb over as it held together with rivets n easy to refill carb n rivet back up shut.
defo hope i got a keeper on the exo and on the bc. one off each looks great. b good if one male n one female job done haha


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuck aye mate if only life was so simple, you'l probs have all female cos ur lookin for a male lol.... Cant wait to see what these GKxLivers will turn into, am hopin somethin special if the livers is anythin to go by. But with ma luck at the moment not so sure. You got plans for the wknd?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

i will b woken up early by kids n have weekend doing wot the mini hitlers want haha. na they good kids so will b fun. bit park and playing seeing the anaimals and seeing the horses. fighting playing watching movies n ufc if its on as daughter loves it as much as pepper pig haha
u?
yeh i bet the seeds turn out good smoke as the mother looked tasty too in the pics in his thread.


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuck lettin ma wee man watch UFC he's bad enough as it is lol, he'd have me in arm bars the lot lol.. Nothin really about here with animals you need to drive 20 miles at least  there used to be a farm park but it closed down, most of the little ones around here's parents are junkies n dnt take them anywhere... Wont be up to much this wknd skint as usual, if the weathers nice a mite cut ma grass n tidy garden, so hopefully will rain lol...

The livers was lovely mate, thats how a decided fuck it and cracked the pips, hopin for a coupla diff phenos, with one bein livers dominant, should know by the viney kinda structure it has (again hopefully lol) jst wish they didnt take so long n didnt have to take things dwn, would b croppin again jst bout now n windows not dne


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

sounds a harsh area live? u not wanted to move?
i hear most prefer the pychois to livers. i wasnt blown away with the pychois i found it a nice smoke only. had stronger n prefer alot others to the lil bit i had.
im hoping the livers is better. i may treat self to a livers cross from bb at some point soon will see. i hate trying pick one sort haha im sort who wants few off each to see wot i like.
may just wait for the dog regs n the blue pits due out in few months tho? dunno.
so u manage get some smoke this weekend?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Will defo get somethin from bb at some point, blue pit sounds good, but also the DOG. U should speak to the owners see if they cant set up a pic n mix, they would probably make more money doin that, but with regs u could be buyin a male, a suppose with 5 or 10 you should get 1 at least really unlucky not to...

No smoke this wknd, only chinese gear goin about, ma pal txt at 11 sayin tae pop dwn but am already in bed so will see what its like tomorrow... What bout u, u still got some cheese left from last night?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

yeh but rolling prison joints haha trying make last another night. dont think will manage it.
yeah i think bb r the best way for me try the blues. even in a cross i sure they breed well. as i dont do the whole clone thing. am to paranoid for all that trust haha n ent got many mates addresses they wood lend me for plants being delivered unlike seeds.
i wanna buy a good few seeds to get a good breeding kit going. defo chronic n power plants n nice get the uk clones in crosses n few other to get the mind working.
i may even practise few more months n try get a f2 on all the gifted crosses seeds i been given. better to breed with i guess.
right i will leave u to have a peaceful night matey. in bed already eh? sign off ya age i hear haha


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeh but rolling prison joints haha trying make last another night. dont think will manage it.
> yeah i think bb r the best way for me try the blues. even in a cross i sure they breed well. as i dont do the whole clone thing. am to paranoid for all that trust haha n ent got many mates addresses they wood lend me for plants being delivered unlike seeds.
> i wanna buy a good few seeds to get a good breeding kit going. defo chronic n power plants n nice get the uk clones in crosses n few other to get the mind working.
> i may even practise few more months n try get a f2 on all the gifted crosses seeds i been given. better to breed with i guess.
> right i will leave u to have a peaceful night matey. in bed already eh? sign off ya age i hear haha


london underground origanals has livers/blues seeds and they get a real good review, i wouldnt mind leaving a clone in a agreed spot for ya tho mdb, i no how para u get lol 

scotia email me a address 2night/2mora il get that fing sent monday as promised.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

u r one the few i trust sambo. may take u up on that. dying try it. was lil disappointed on the pychois n exo is nice. hoping the livers is more my type thing. 
london underground u say hmmm i will have a watch there n see cheers dude


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

Evening ladies hows everyone. U enjoyin the homegrown Sambo?

Email on its way


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 24, 2012)

Appenin bro you avin a good weekend?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

Aye no bad cheddz how's u m8.

Jst havin a rest tonight was out givin the garden a good goin over 1st time since last yr,so it was fuckin back breakin lol. U havin a good 1?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

didnt rain then haha unlucky.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 24, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Aye no bad cheddz how's u m8.
> 
> Jst havin a rest tonight was out givin the garden a good goin over 1st time since last yr,so it was fuckin back breakin lol. U havin a good 1?


Na lad just chillin with an 8 pack got work again tomoz so need a straight head after last nights sess i was feelin fuckin rough at it today it was murder haha !!


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

Na did it fuck rain lol... A well cheddz u will drink wen workin in the mornin. A learned ma lesson wae that yrs ago m8. Fuck a cany handle the nxt dy wen am no workin lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha im a sucker for punishment mate im always fuckin doin it lol work hard party hard lol


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

A feel too old for it all now,really for ma hashpipe n slippers lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

Guess who's back?????


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 25, 2012)

that rangers chap was doing me head in hahaha. he also said he was ya replacement
na messing good have ya back mr scotia


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Guess who's back?????


ill guess..... you? lol
hows things? have you had a date for your windows yet? im still waiting on mine. they where suposed to come and do them in january but keep putting it off


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheers ladz the breaks dne me good lmao... Aye av seen that rangers guy postin who the fucks he?? Lol


no date for windows mite jst bite the bullet n go for it. Jst move it fae room to room lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers ladz the breaks dne me good lmao... Aye av seen that rangers guy postin who the fucks he?? Lol
> 
> 
> no date for windows mite jst bite the bullet n go for it. Jst move it fae room to room lol


thats what im doing. i just got to hide them through the day that their here thats all. saying that most window fitters around here wouldnt say anything anyway except where can they get 1 lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 25, 2012)

family bit done now its spliff time wahahahahaha.
so scotia u seen the plants this week? getting big?
bite the bullet haha was ya pride n joy. u tried ringin window peeps n see when they pulling thumb out as u got kid to organise n dont need there hassles n poor timekeeping on ya hands also. 
no plants to tend wud hurt me haha its me hobby now.more enjoyable then the smoking.
this weed im smoking is gash, harsh throat to it n tastes off not alot really.speeed dried i believe n dried way to much if u no wot i mean.
rollo on the cheese again. new i should waited till tomoz n had a day off smoking as me mate getting some cracking smoke tomorrow


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

C'mon the Mighty Glasgow Rangers.......

Celtic silenced AGAIN, hahahahaha to think a good few of our players not even gettin paid... Muuuuuhaaaaahaaahaahaahahaha.....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

BEAM ME UP SCOTTY!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/389500-super-lemon-haze-phototron-7.html#post7195759


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

ARE YOU RElated to SCottyBalls?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good evening Ambz,

The engines just cant take it captain,they're goin to explode lmao....

How's u pal?? N no am not a relation although Scott's do seem to grow some dank shit lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

Good Evening Scotty, get ready for departure 
i need to beam you up scotty. lol( i represnt with the volcon hand sign in respecct of your alieness)

Set the controls for the orbitor planet Cheery Cheeze Livers please. 
I need you over at your station over at my new grow in this link. 
please click >>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/389500-super-lemon-haze-phototron-7.html#post7195759

and dont forget to bring your stash with you


----------



## riverchaser (Mar 25, 2012)

I just skipped forward from the beginning, looks like this one took a left turn somewhere down the line. I've got a Space going right now, sprouted 1/29, switched 12/12 on 2/24, but didn't start flowering for a few weeks after that. Anybody know anything about the phenos on this one, here's a few shots of mine.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

riverchaser said:


> I just skipped forward from the beginning, looks like this one took a left turn somewhere down the line. I've got a Space going right now, sprouted 1/29, switched 12/12 on 2/24, but didn't start flowering for a few weeks after that. Anybody know anything about the phenos on this one, here's a few shots of mine.
> View attachment 2088104View attachment 2088106



She looks hungry


----------



## riverchaser (Mar 26, 2012)

It just got flushed a few days ago, ph was gettin low. Gonna bump the ppm up this week when she dries out. Still a noob , this is grow # 2 and I'm fighting the good fight with 8 different strains, its been a learning experience.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 26, 2012)

How do? Gone high tech ent I am online my phone. Laptop os broke. Gutted. 
Mrs trying fix it as we speak


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 26, 2012)

Go MDB ur beta watch u dnt collapse lmao....

Hows things matey its like fuckin summer here,startin to get a tan lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 26, 2012)

laptop fixed now were rocking again.
cant get me head round touchscreen phones. spend all day trying write a standard text. seem hit to buttons instead one. 
am good matey. yeah was a scorcher here to. nice n sunny n now clock went forwards its alot lighter later on also.
haha do scotish get tans then?? am a white uker myself i tend hide from sun unless am near a canal hahaha n then its beer n tan time. wife beater stella hmmmmm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2012)

mee too i havea tan now too.suites my dark olive freckedled skin better. tans look better in outerspace as well. Is your hair lightening up too? like getting that california surfer look to it?( so sexy) i wonder if there are any surfers in scottland? 
Scotty balls is from scotland, you knew that right?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well ambz a would say ma hair gets lighter but the mrs says its jst more grey  lol

A didnt realise he was scottish. A knew he was from UK tho... Whtat happened to ur rose waterfarm idea? Lol


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

There are loads of surfers in Scotland Ambs, may be not as tanned as the ones in Cali, but hey. There is tonnes of wind surfing done around the Bonny Land.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2012)

fairy arrive safely???


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

Not yet m8. Been sittin in front garden waitin patiently lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

i kidnapped the bitch fairy. haha if u wanna see her again theres a large ransom to pay. if i dont recieve payment in 1st week im gunna send u her wings in the post 1st, followed the week after with her toes haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

Give her back ya prick lol... She's got ma special delivery


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2012)

How do lads? sweatin me bollox off we this graft today cant wait to fuck off!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

special delivery ? ent that post man pat who does that? if so u wanna ring him as hes nippy in a chopper me kids tell me haha.
how do sambo lad? enjoying the sun r we? u see me post other day bout the asian gang who tried robb me mates grow? they threatened his kids the lot?!
whey up pukka. sun is cracking today, prob best if u lazing in it like me rather then grafting haha. still tho lazing in sun dont pay th bills


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How do lads? sweatin me bollox off we this graft today cant wait to fuck off!


alright m8, working hard hay. im monging hard lol feel stoned, av been smoking heavy the last few days thought i better get it in seeing as the baby is due next wk and wont have much time then lol



mad dog bark said:


> special delivery ? ent that post man pat who does that? if so u wanna ring him as hes nippy in a chopper me kids tell me haha.
> how do sambo lad? enjoying the sun r we? u see me post other day bout the asian gang who tried robb me mates grow? they threatened his kids the lot?!
> whey up pukka. sun is cracking today, prob best if u lazing in it like me rather then grafting haha. still tho lazing in sun dont pay th bills


howdy mdb, yeah special del very strange it aint been delivered yet either? 2 others got there on time before 1pm. 

im all good tho just abit stoned lol am waiting for a m8 to pop round the lucky fucker has just got back from the dam 2day, dont think he brought anything back tho.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

mate it was so slack the secrutity on way back from dam. i wish i did bring some back like i did before but was on a promise to mrs.
on way dam from uk i had remove shoes jewery the lot n had bag searched? mayb i look lil dodgy as mrs didnt have do any that n we was traveling together.
on way back nearlyended in a punch up with some foriegn que jumper. i dont like queing as is n get so angry wen some1jumps the line cos they couldnt b bothered get there early enough. had lil word n mrs asked me forget it n not let it ruin hols. i was so close grabbing his suit case n throwing off the boarding steps but mrs said i wouldnt b allowed on plane if i did.
visit before to dam i must brought an oz plus back. taped in black insulation tap n sprayed each layer tape with aftershave n taped it to me boxers n crouch area. came through no probs but since 911 its alot harder in uk


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2012)

i cant believe i was ever even thinking of doing a waterfarm rose scrog. what was i HIgh? lmao
its war now. My apartment is falling apart and no one is fixing anything. The neighbor below me is an insane luniatic... up all night blasting the tv. I need to grow as much as possible and stink out the place so they terminate me lease.lmao.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Dunno what it is but be careful just now with the special delivery. Ive lost 2 parcels now, both say they are waiting to be picked up at the local depot but they never went to the addresses. FUCK THAT. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> special delivery ? ent that post man pat who does that? if so u wanna ring him as hes nippy in a chopper me kids tell me haha.
> how do sambo lad? enjoying the sun r we? u see me post other day bout the asian gang who tried robb me mates grow? they threatened his kids the lot?!
> whey up pukka. sun is cracking today, prob best if u lazing in it like me rather then grafting haha. still tho lazing in sun dont pay th bills


Eyup mate, fuckin hate the graft come summer just wanna get bladded lol im couped up in doors sweatin like a cunt, im home for 4ish tho so not to bad ive just been out on the back for a blues j an cold export! suns done 1 now tho so back in lol............been bread in me to graft mate, aye old man always on at me, stills comes down moanin now when im out a work for a week or 2 lmao



newuserlol said:


> alright m8, working hard hay. im monging hard lol feel stoned, av been smoking heavy the last few days thought i better get it in seeing as the baby is due next wk and wont have much time then lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha you rubbin it in anall mate! im just hopin its nice for me 2 week of once the youths born, gettin close for you sambo hows the nerves goin? lol hope it all goes sweet for ya mate, i no it will like but good look an let me no how ya get on, we havin bets on the baby yield?!? lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2012)

Whats this with the special delivery? it goes to depo if no 1 signs usaully you said it went striaght there bill?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Well Ive sent 2 packages to 2 different people. Both have been in and nothing arrived. When I put the tracking number into their website, it states its at their local depot wanting picked up. Now its either they couldn't be fucked delivering or they have found out what was in the package and are waiting on someone picking it up. Fuck know but it wouldn't be me picking it up


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

sod that then. i stick sending pips only haha 1s class easy street. billy u do no u stated in ya thread that u gunna do start to finish n keep it post updated? well im disappointed now hahahahahahahahahaha been few days now n need me dog fix?
did the postie leave a card at yours? if not seems a fit up as if u not got card then how would u no it in sorting office? unless u new it was arriving n then u incriminating ya selfs as breaking law. would b careful chaps but then again i am a paranoid fuck nugget but with a clean record


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

U's r all jumpin the gun. Its jst the standard message saying its proceeding through the delivery network... It aint at no sortin office to be collected lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

smacked hands time mr scotia haha.
u finish off the garden today? me mrs has told me i need do mine tomoz


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

Still got loads to do m8,need to cut grass tomorrow n finish weeding the borders... After that the only weeding a wanna b doin is the fairy's parcel lol... All tjis good weather n u not been doin urs?? Lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

na today i did lil training n soaked up some rays. time did that had get th boy from sch. had no weed today n feel ok so far no tempers anyways haha


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2012)

evening all hows it going ....


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

easy rob. u winning on the move? all settled then?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2012)

fuck the move lol ... im in , the boxes can stay closed lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2012)

just been making some DIY water farms ... seem to be going ok ... just got to connect the air pipe n test ... made 4 for £15 quid lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

diy robbie eh. like a handy andy just more weed related diy haha.
u the chap with the lime plants on go? if so how r they getting on? wasnt it awkward moving the grow op to? was it cover darkness job?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah i got the persian limes on the go ... it wasnt hard moving them as i knew i was gonna be moving so i germinated them in party cups and kept them small then just stuck them in a plastic box with a lid n labeled them bedroom stuff lol ...


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

smooth least wasnt any monsters to carry about.
they in flower now or u vegging a while?
got 8 cheesey plants on go in veg n house starting stink like a good un. need switch filter on again already.
got another 4 bc seeds awaiting popping, 2 bubblegum n one bsb. dont wanna run out again n like few different strains to smoke


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Well Ive sent 2 packages to 2 different people. Both have been in and nothing arrived. When I put the tracking number into their website, it states its at their local depot wanting picked up. Now its either they couldn't be fucked delivering or they have found out what was in the package and are waiting on someone picking it up. Fuck know but it wouldn't be me picking it up


lol thats probably cause you didnt even send it m8, u making up tracking numbers again lol

wouldnt worry too much scotia m8 prob just taking the piss, it dus say on the website only 99% and you aint exactly close, pretty pissed off tho ya fucking pay for next day del u expect fucking next day!


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol thats probably cause you didnt even send it m8, u making up tracking numbers again lol
> 
> wouldnt worry too much scotia m8 prob just taking the piss, it dus say on the website only 99% and you aint exactly close, pretty pissed off tho ya fucking pay for next day del u expect fucking next day!


Exactly m8 a posted urs plain old 1st class n it got there quicker lol.. Will be here 2moz m8,either that or the cunts hve smoked.it.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

Evening Rob MDB whatsa happenin?? All good I hope??


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Exactly m8 a posted urs plain old 1st class n it got there quicker lol.. Will be here 2moz m8,either that or the cunts hve smoked.it.lol


i sent stuff 1st class to the scottish isle's and its got there next day is a fucking pisstake, make sure ya get in touch asap in the morning when it arrives cause im gonna fucking ring royal mail.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

how do mr scotia. yeah all good watching gypsy wedding with mrs. is it me or r they all got huge tits?
few more seeds in water today. wanna ram tent tis round
and get few plants each month to chop n smoke


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i sent stuff 1st class to the scottish isle's and its got there next day is a fucking pisstake, make sure ya get in touch asap in the morning when it arrives cause im gonna fucking ring royal mail.


Will do m8,b up early anways mrs got docs @ 8.30. Ma posty usually round 10-11ish so will let u know soon as  



mad dog bark said:


> how do mr scotia. yeah all good watching gypsy wedding with mrs. is it me or r they all got huge tits?
> few more seeds in water today. wanna ram tent tis round
> and get few plants each month to chop n smoke


Tv's pish 2nite doob n bed for me a think lol... Av exo goin into wk2,SLH,BSBxBR & EXOxBR all goin into wk3. Got 1 GKxLivers jst sprouted the rest hve wnt all skinny stem n died all within a coupla hrs  so gonnae crack 3 Black Rose f2's jst wish a had some cash for supply's,runnin low on a few things dnt think al last 8-9 wks


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

just looked at my plants n me star bc is looking alil droopy. one bottom leafs showing lil burn on it. only feed today n tiny feed really compared to wot i hear peeps give there plants. oh well hope it ok tomoz n pulls through, sure b fine.
noticed my bc eats nutes ok compared to the exo cross. i mean my soil in exo very damp still n me bcs r near dry already? madness how can to cheeses b so very different. my prize bc is different to its bros n sisters tho it leafs r alot more slender. b interesting see how it ends up. does look alot like its mum tho she was slender leafed also.
wot u say scotia half the grape x livers died off? strange ent it? all the enviroment ok? or was it clones u took?
hows the clones if u wasnt talking bout them?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening Rob MDB whatsa happenin?? All good I hope??



alright mate im good ta , just trying to get the fuckin cam to connect to pc so i can upload these waterfarms ive made lol .... it wont work


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

Aye m8 fuck knows wits happened first time av seen it n av never lost a seedling yet  not got clones goin at the mo waitin to get some coco jiffy's b4 a try again,then al get some psycho's on the go!!

Did u buy the stuff Rob or just use stuff from around the house?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

u not took many before? u seen the footage on u tube n the way they cut the bottoms help the roots for clones? that wot i done n got good succes.
all good asking here but sometimes seeing it helps i find even if the footage is by a goon its nice see wot others do rather then pics or trying understand by words.
fuck it if no smoke i may have a wee whiskey help with the sleep.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

Av no smoke either mate not since the fairy's got lost. She better get her Sat Nav out n arrive 2moz lol...

Av only toom a couple before drowned 2 in the farm cos a forgit to turn the pump off at lights off. Jst dnt like root riots they dry out far too quick unless u got a prop that mists by itself


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah i just used standard garden prop n misted fuck loads a day. all in lid n side prop n on all leafs.
u out weed also? harsh ent it. i even got cash n couldnt get today. next grow its all for me whahahahahahahah i determined to never run out again.
sat nav is prob y she got lost. wen u see her give her a good old fashioned map of uk. she b swift then n wont mis a street. either that or she been at billys trying the dutch fairy dust and o.d ed on the stuff


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2012)

Aye got a bit of ma m8 that he grewbut smoked.it this afternoon while waitin patiently lol. He didnt get much though it hermied bout 5 wks in cos he didnt switch his air con of completely so the little light on front fucked them all. 3 bc n a chronic  

Goin to get the jiffy's then gve it another go. Been supercroppin the psycho so will be nice n bushy wen take the cuts


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

oh my days the poor man. i had remove couple leds out my thermo heater as wen it came on it flashed with a lil light at the front off it. i didnt notice for ages n then got it in time in end.
u had seedlings (livers x grapefruit) under prop light or hps? i read an article duno how true it was saying hps very bad for seedlings as wrong spec for vegging n that combined with heat temps dropping or raising a lil can hermie ir kill young plants????? dunno if true was on a led forum so prob just trying big up leds sales haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

Av ran 12/12 fae seed many times under ma hps. Its a propagrow dual spec never had probs before


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

cool like i said u gotta take half wot u hear as bull anyways dude.
bc sorted self out today am glad. debating wheather to flip flower yet or try hold off another week or two or three. wood like big plants in a scrog but have limited height in tent as me led bleaches tops if to close n slows down growth alot as i found on me 1st led grow.
anyways shouldnt u b gardening? its sunny as hell here. think broke me toe today. miskicked punch bag n ended up toe punting the wall to side off it. god dam is it sore n swallen. haha sat with ice on it. going all sorts nice colours already haha serves me right for not waking up n getting coffee in me before tried b bruce lee haha
just checked seeds and am suprised one me bubblegum seeds has popped same for my bsb.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

Haha bruce lee, can just imagine that matey lol.... Not even checked on the one left this mornin, kinda given up hope, goin to move forward with the BR f2's....

Have you got Sambo's no?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

no did ya parcel arrive. pukka will have his number i think or mayb w dragon.
yeah always seem injure self wen sobber n not stoned. remember having a day or two off wen i used b a bin man( dont take piss as was in2 fitness and running from 8 til 1 pm used keep me fit n healthy plus finished work at 1pm n paid th whole day) and i ran into the back off lorry n split fore head open. didnt notice had cut it thought just banged it so carried on till a gran stopped me in street n said do u no ur bleeding? turned to me co loader n as i touched me head it just split the skin on front n me mate nearly passed out haha. blood everywhere n he was saying could see me bone below flesh hahahaha.
still makes me chuckle. i mean how do u not notice a huge lorry with flashing lights on it? n manage run head 1st? only i could do that wen im not stoned.
was a good job i used b a great distance runner n could run allday so we finished early hide in cafe n had few js in lorry if had a sound driver. i also got picked up from me home in lorry as was 1 the fastest there had crews fighting get me on there rounds so they finished early. haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2012)

Look, theres that Mad Dog! Heard hes the fastest binman in town! lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

haha u right there am retired(not retarded) now couldnt hack the pace hahahahah. to many blisters n sunburns plus the bosses didnt like my attitude and dealing out work so that was that haha. got shin splits at start that job n that is intense pain trying walk with them forget running.
had more jobs then i care to admit. jack off all trades me n skilled at none haha.
still tho with lil luck b a pest controller end year. just need some funds to get on the course


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha u right there am retired(not retarded) now couldnt hack the pace hahahahah. to many blisters n sunburns plus the bosses didnt like my attitude and dealing out work so that was that haha. got shin splits at start that job n that is intense pain trying walk with them forget running.
> had more jobs then i care to admit. jack off all trades me n skilled at none haha.
> still tho with lil luck b a pest controller end year. just need some funds to get on the course


how much is the course mdb? its something ive thought about a few times, also the care industry is very easy to get into and also a shortage off young male workers can be a cushdy number being a support worker and isnt the worst money in the world bout £10 an hour, need a driving license tho.

got 5g of proper goldseal today, really nice smoke was getting abit sick of the exo n pyschosis, charas n pollen on its way for fri/sat lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

lucky new user. was a grand last year n only place that did it was oxford or cambridge i think. week course u gotta stay there the week tho i think.
heard tho alot more places do the course now. i need drive 1st tho n bout restart lessions as mrs got new job n more cash.
yeah me older bro moved up manchester way n is bout start a caring course or something, he was a supervisor in warehouse n wanted new challenge n proper career.
me n him oposite he likes to help n b nice n im abit more short tempered n like seeing gore n blood n guts.

if i do course this year i will let u no before n see if u want some details.
if u start own pest control company u will b loaded n quick as they charge the earth for few hours work.
hey imagine this sambo n mad dog pest controllers. haha slogan could b "we kill wot u dont want and some extra"haha. roll up customers house do job n both us fall out smoke filled van, red eyed n babbling shite hahah.
think we on a winner here hahah


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2012)

Hows mr scotty?.............hows that gardenin comin on mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hows mr scotty?.............hows that gardenin comin on mate?


Evening Mr Bud... Flowering girls r startin to take shape 2 weeks in & 1 week in lol... I've managed to kill the GKxBlues m8, were fine yesterday morning checked on a few hrs later and the stems had went to fuck all n they'd flopped over, so a propped them up but they gone to weed heaven this morning  Never seen anything like it n the first seedlings I've ever killed. 

Think I'm jst goin to gve up and move closer to either you or Sambo lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> no did ya parcel arrive. pukka will have his number i think or mayb w dragon.
> yeah always seem injure self wen sobber n not stoned. remember having a day or two off wen i used b a bin man( dont take piss as was in2 fitness and running from 8 til 1 pm used keep me fit n healthy plus finished work at 1pm n paid th whole day) and i ran into the back off lorry n split fore head open. didnt notice had cut it thought just banged it so carried on till a gran stopped me in street n said do u no ur bleeding? turned to me co loader n as i touched me head it just split the skin on front n me mate nearly passed out haha. blood everywhere n he was saying could see me bone below flesh hahahaha.
> still makes me chuckle. i mean how do u not notice a huge lorry with flashing lights on it? n manage run head 1st? only i could do that wen im not stoned.
> was a good job i used b a great distance runner n could run allday so we finished early hide in cafe n had few js in lorry if had a sound driver. i also got picked up from me home in lorry as was 1 the fastest there had crews fighting get me on there rounds so they finished early. haha


Its cool mate, ma phones signal goosed again , was jst to let him know it was here lol....

Only acident av had is ma foot (touch wood) crushed two metatarcels and the cuboid that holds them together. Pulled a top heavy cage off the back of a tesco lorry when unloading ;-( was at biomechanics appointment yesterday n now am gettin referred to the orthopeadic surgeon cos of the arthritis. They goin to either shave the arthritic bone away from the joints or fuse the joints together, as they claim no movement no pain??? So me is brickin it, not been under the knife since a was 5 or somethin


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> lucky new user. was a grand last year n only place that did it was oxford or cambridge i think. week course u gotta stay there the week tho i think.
> heard tho alot more places do the course now. i need drive 1st tho n bout restart lessions as mrs got new job n more cash.
> yeah me older bro moved up manchester way n is bout start a caring course or something, he was a supervisor in warehouse n wanted new challenge n proper career.
> me n him oposite he likes to help n b nice n im abit more short tempered n like seeing gore n blood n guts.
> ...


lmao yeah i can just imagine that m8, stoned out our nuts chasing rats will air rifles lolol 

can be a good job tho decent money, ya out on ya own most the time etc i really do need to shape up and at least go on some driving lessons its laziness (missus drives) and also im not that confident driving or learning new stuff but its sumfing i really do need to do am fucking 30 next wk!

yeah feeling privaliged on the smoke front at the moment, do love hash mdb and its just so fucking hard to get decent stuff now i got a source im like a fat kid ina sweet shop lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2012)

''Think I'm jst goin to gve up and move closer to either you or Sambo lmao''

lol hows that international smoke going down? that fucking gear has seen more countrys than me this year lool


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ''Think I'm jst goin to gve up and move closer to either you or Sambo lmao''
> 
> lol hows that international smoke going down? that fucking gear has seen more countrys than me this year lool


Lol tastin all the better for the high altitude cure, aye its decent mate just sat n had a proper doob after ma dinner n it hits the spot like a steam train matey. Fuck its seen more countries than a have for yrs. You no fancy movin nxt door tae me mate theres an empty 3 bed, lovely area lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

fucked with arthritis in my knees, doctors said there is nothing they can do!!! great. Had another operation on them 2 year ago, and now my semi good one is fukked.


scotia1982 said:


> Its cool mate, ma phones signal goosed again , was jst to let him know it was here lol....
> 
> Only acident av had is ma foot (touch wood) crushed two metatarcels and the cuboid that holds them together. Pulled a top heavy cage off the back of a tesco lorry when unloading ;-( was at biomechanics appointment yesterday n now am gettin referred to the orthopeadic surgeon cos of the arthritis. They goin to either shave the arthritic bone away from the joints or fuse the joints together, as they claim no movement no pain??? So me is brickin it, not been under the knife since a was 5 or somethin


I am sure you'll be fine, you staying awake for the op?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

DST said:


> fucked with arthritis in my knees, doctors said there is nothing they can do!!! great. Had another operation on them 2 year ago, and now my semi good one is fukked.
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll be fine, you staying awake for the op?


Not even seen the consultant yet mate, was the biomechanics person a saw. They gave me stupid inserts for ma shoes but they cause more pain than I'm already in, told her that after tryin it on but what do I know??? Dont know if a could stay awake for it bit of a chicken when it comes to shit like that, but then it scares me to go under cos of the amount of E n coke av taken over the years.... Decisions to make and not goin to be easy


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

shit scotia not good man. but better get it sorted asap then having pain allday every day. grit ya teeth n get it done dude. b better in long run. u b playing footy with ya lil man by next year or so so gotta b worth it. n yeah move down south. alot nicer area for familys from wot i hear from u n billy.
newuser its a top job n sod shooting rats i wanna poison them n watch there senses n systems shutting down a slow n painful death please for the germ infested rodants. u no theres as many rats as there r united supporters hahahahaha u always withing 20 foot off either them haha
yeah i also was very nervous off driving, i been in few crashes with mates n damaged my ligaments i think they said in lower spine. had a bag off swelling on lower spine for near a year. they said i wouldnt b walking for few weeks at least n wood need months pyshio but was down pub same day playing pool. amazing wot smoke n sniff can help u do hahah. its fine now but i have trouble digging only now. i did loads back strengthening exercise n had ultra sound or something pumped into back.
im lucky my instructor is a mate i used work with him in a pub wen i was a cook. i call him haystack as hes near 7 foot but soft as u like, he puts up with my road rage n perving at skirts so all good n i get lessions lil cheaper.
u b fine wen u happy with instructor but u may need chop n change to get a good un.
think after 5th lession i loved it, before it i was shitting self everytime i went in car.
round my way alot peeps had crashes who came from my school, i can think off at least 5 mates who have died driving so wasnt over keen drive myself


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

Fuck ad b lost without ma licence, been driving for 12 yr and passed first time  Go me lol.... Na ma advice if you not got it get it, the freedom you got with it sometimes is brilliant...

Been neglectin ma thread with updates n shit so will try get some pics up 2moro....

Off for a bath lads, was cutting ma grass n tidyin up the rest of garden, think it to rain here 2moz


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 28, 2012)

evening ladies hows it going ? 
Scotia did the fairy come ? She visited me this morning and i have to say a big thanks to sambo  gimme 10 min and im gonna get high so high .... lmao 

waterfarms are all homemade scotia but i bought the stuff to make them , tubs n lids cost 2.50 each , net pots cost 60p and some air line n abit of pipe


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2012)

im off out soon to get high mcfly only a few days left before the baby is here and i wont even be able to drink for a good few wks enjoy the smoke boys and pukka only reason i aint sent you yet is these 2 where pretty much clean out i no u aint too hungry, still love ya tho oldboy.

enjoy.

oh @rob that goldseal is bang on m8 proper stuff really nice.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

well if dont hear from ya before sambo good luck hope goes well.
whey up rob


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well if dont hear from ya before sambo good luck hope goes well.
> whey up rob


too late now its all gone but sort the paranoia out n il send ya a sample netime ive cropped m8, we been chatting since u joined i took ya through the 1st riu grow in pm's lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 28, 2012)

speaking of pukka ... where you been mate , and whats happening on the meet up front ? 
i had to smoke the 8th i saved you , i was dry out , kept it long enough though .... if your too busy to meet mate pm me ya addy and ill throw you seeds in post and you do same with mine


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

na sambo i wasnt after any ya stuff i was saying good luck with the baby dude? think ya eyes lil stoned aftre that hashess


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

@ Robbie, came this morning mate... Hits the spot defo, been in a daze for a coupla hrs lol.... Think I might try build another for maself aqua/waterfarms are the dogs bollocks imo. Runnin the exo in there just now, think av got a pic a can shove up in a wee wile, did u get urs up?

@ Sambo, Good luck mate, hope all goes well for ya, we have to stop tryin for 3 months cos the Mrs got her MMR today which she should have got when she was little, so in case the rubella gets passed we need to wait till out her system 

Anyways whats happenin tonight folks, any dramas???


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na sambo i wasnt after any ya stuff i was saying good luck with the baby dude? think ya eyes lil stoned aftre that hashess


lolol i no u wasnt after ne stuff i was just saying m8 ur always welcome to a lil sample too.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Morning Sambo....Just harvested the SLH at 10 weeks 2 days....Im impressed, the smell is lovley and rock solid buds......I was going to ditch the strain but Ive had a change of heart


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

The pic you asked for MDB - Black Rose x BSB & Black Rose x Exodus Cheese


Both were through same time, same feed same veg, the taller showed sex a few days later & both were same distance from light until the stretchy one ran away...


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

budbushy said:


> looks good scotia..


Thanks mate, just goin to upload some more


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the small fat one....just like my women. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

And the rest...

These four are BR x BSB & BR x Exo Cheese

SLH (Las Pheno) in 6ltr Airpot

Exodus Cheese (UK Clone only) in 35ltr GHE Aquafarm

My Mother plant - Psychosis (UK Clone only)


All are on the full GHE nutrient range following there feeding chart. The BSB, EXO cross & SLH are into their 3rd wk 12/12 and the exo clone is into its 2nd week


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I like the small fat one....just like my women. lol


Its goin to be a beast mate, its topped but lookin like turnin into one big bud


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 29, 2012)

some of them plants looking abit stretchy m8, what light u got em under?

yeah the slh is a nice strain sbill, thats a top pheno of it lovely smoke but can get a little sickly if its all ya got to smoke, u end up wanting a cheese joint after nuffing but lemon, is a good seller tho people want it.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Its the pheno mate, the first pic a uploaded for MDB is cos he's got one too, they're from TTT's pips Black Rose crosses. The first pic they were almost identical from the day they cracked then of it wnt, F1's so wasnt expectin miracles, av lollipopped the stretchy one and topped it, dnt matter how close to the light its still stretchin. Was under a prop light a got thats supposed to gve same lumens as a 400w MH for 3-4 weeks and been in flower 2+ weeks now. Hypothetically a may jst get rid of all that at the end to get more nutes n stuff for ma psycho run


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Im taking 8 psyco and 8 exo cuts on Monday. Looking forward to seeing how these buds turn out


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

yeah sambo 2 out 3 my exo x br r stretchy plants, the 3rd isnt as bad am hoping it wont get as bad as the other 2.
cheers scotia put my mind to rest abit. they r strange plants them th exo x br but they do stink well.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening Mr Bud... Flowering girls r startin to take shape 2 weeks in & 1 week in lol... I've managed to kill the GKxBlues m8, were fine yesterday morning checked on a few hrs later and the stems had went to fuck all n they'd flopped over, so a propped them up but they gone to weed heaven this morning  Never seen anything like it n the first seedlings I've ever killed.
> 
> Think I'm jst goin to gve up and move closer to either you or Sambo lmao


Fuckin hell ya jokin mate thats shit, was lookin foward to seein them grown out, wierd tho that you sussed out what it could have been yet? fuck it tho mate, ill get some more off to ya when i get my arse in gear an sort them out lol



newuserlol said:


> im off out soon to get high mcfly only a few days left before the baby is here and i wont even be able to drink for a good few wks enjoy the smoke boys and pukka only reason i aint sent you yet is these 2 where pretty much clean out i no u aint too hungry, still love ya tho oldboy.
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> oh @rob that goldseal is bang on m8 proper stuff really nice.


Haha love ya to mate!......... im in no rushn at all, give it a nice cure before you send like me lmao!! cheatin cunt!!!



RobbieP said:


> speaking of pukka ... where you been mate , and whats happening on the meet up front ?
> i had to smoke the 8th i saved you , i was dry out , kept it long enough though .... if your too busy to meet mate pm me ya addy and ill throw you seeds in post and you do same with mine


Eyup rob been busy as fuck mate mrs had me doin all sorts, how did the move go??......think were gunna have to send um pal an put the meet on hold for a while just got to much on at min, bet you have aswell with the new place, ill email ya later.



scotia1982 said:


> The pic you asked for MDB - Black Rose x BSB & Black Rose x Exodus Cheese
> View attachment 2096521
> 
> Both were through same time, same feed same veg, the taller showed sex a few days later & both were same distance from light until the stretchy one ran away...





scotia1982 said:


> And the rest...
> 
> These four are BR x BSB & BR x Exo Cheese
> View attachment 2096531View attachment 2096532View attachment 2096533View attachment 2096534
> ...


Lookin good there scotty mate, that psycho mum looks like a nice plant, whats up with the slh? looks abit funny got them 2 3 bladed leafs?? last time i got them on my mothers my ph was out mate.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin hell ya jokin mate thats shit, was lookin foward to seein them grown out, wierd tho that you sussed out what it could have been yet? fuck it tho mate, ill get some more off to ya when i get my arse in gear an sort them out lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probs was ph m8 a never check it,got some nice normal leaves on it now so seems to have sorted itself out. Weird tho cos it gets the same feed as ma other 2 in airpots n its the only 1??? Aint got a clue what happened to the seedlings mate they looked fine n then wasnt. Goin to get ready to take psycho cuts in a coupla wks n veg them up for when these come dwn. Will probs run the exo x gk as well or the livers x if u pull ur finger out lmao only kiddin mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> probs was ph m8 a never check it,got some nice normal leaves on it now so seems to have sorted itself out. Weird tho cos it gets the same feed as ma other 2 in airpots n its the only 1??? Aint got a clue what happened to the seedlings mate they looked fine n then wasnt. Goin to get ready to take psycho cuts in a coupla wks n veg them up for when these come dwn. Will probs run the exo x gk as well or the livers x if u pull ur finger out lmao only kiddin mate


You usin a rootin nute mate early on? the rhiz i use raisers ph by loads when runnin it high my feed is like over 7ph sometimes when i use it in veg so loads of ph down, that was the reason i went with a veg ph down cos i was usin loads of flowerin down, when i stop usin it it goes down to like 6.4 or somethin so only need a little or could probs get away with none, that could be why its doin sound now if youve stopped usin it in flower, if you dont use i couldnt help ya mate not clued up on the ghe nutes, but id say defo give ph'in ago mate in coco you'l see a difference trust me lol i no you jocks have good water an soft but some nutes raise or lower ph loads an you could be out of the safe range for a week or 2 can slow things up an corse probs.
Ill get some more off to ya mate, dont worry lol fuck no's then hope there not dodgy seeds tho mate, dont think there are look ok, just think its you! lmao!


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You usin a rootin nute mate early on? the rhiz i use raisers ph by loads when runnin it high my feed is like over 7ph sometimes when i use it in veg so loads of ph down, that was the reason i went with a veg ph down cos i was usin loads of flowerin down, when i stop usin it it goes down to like 6.4 or somethin so only need a little or could probs get away with none, that could be why its doin sound now if youve stopped usin it in flower, if you dont use i couldnt help ya mate not clued up on the ghe nutes, but id say defo give ph'in ago mate in coco you'l see a difference trust me lol i no you jocks have good water an soft but some nutes raise or lower ph loads an you could be out of the safe range for a week or 2 can slow things up an corse probs.
> Ill get some more off to ya mate, dont worry lol fuck no's then hope there not dodgy seeds tho mate, dont think there are look ok, just think its you! lmao!


They only had water m8 a dnt introduce any nutes till 2nd week after sprouting at earliest n that only if they look as if they need it. Jst the luck av got jst now mate. 

The mrs needs to go in for an operation n so do a found out within days of each other. So with ma luck am probs lookin at 4 hermi's b4 the nxt 6 wks r up lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

hope mrs op not to serious dude.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 30, 2012)

do u buy the presoaked coco? it already buffered?does it have nutes also in it?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 30, 2012)

Na m8 only had money to get a couple of the blocks. Goin to try soakin in 2.5ml per 10l of the 3 part with some bio roots n diamond nectar nxt time c if that works will try with a black rose first lol. Goin to get some canna pro once this runs dne


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

wot this 3part/?
coco sounds very different to soil. soil u put in plant feed it haha


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot this 3part/?
> coco sounds very different to soil. soil u put in plant feed it haha


i aint read any of the other posts yet on the page but dont confuse it m8 its simple as fuck no different really than soil, u see my last grow it was healthy as fuck until i stopped all nutes for just the ripen so the yellowing at the end i expected.

i potted it up just like soil, no presoaking or anything like that and apart from making sure the ph is correct each time its been no different than soil just increased speed n yield.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

well i will join the coco club after this grow. wanna use up me soil nutes 1st


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint read any of the other posts yet on the page but dont confuse it m8 its simple as fuck no different really than soil, u see my last grow it was healthy as fuck until i stopped all nutes for just the ripen so the yellowing at the end i expected.
> 
> i potted it up just like soil, no presoaking or anything like that and apart from making sure the ph is correct each time its been no different than soil just increased speed n yield.


do you hand feed then or use the drippers? do you find cocco better than clay pebbles?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

GHE nutes matey there 3 part bloom gro & micro. U can feed the plants with that alone, I use there additives also, bio bloom, bio roots & diamond nectar. Good thing about their nutes is you can use on soil, coco & hydro. Coco & hydro same strength soil about quarter strength


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do you hand feed then or use the drippers? do you find cocco better than clay pebbles?


My aquafarm is pebbles and drip ring, hand water for the coco, not got the space for a dripper system n these airpots av got are really good compared to normal pots


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> GHE nutes matey there 3 part bloom gro & micro. U can feed the plants with that alone, I use there additives also, bio bloom, bio roots & diamond nectar. Good thing about their nutes is you can use on soil, coco & hydro. Coco & hydro same strength soil about quarter strength


ive been using it now in soil and compared to how much canna said to put in i thought it was under feeding but they seem to love it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

i may go with th cana rage seems alot use it n i can nick or borrow there feeding routines for an idea wot mine will want.
just feed the plants ,they loving it. lush green.
one the exo x br is looking nice also. think may b a keeper


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> My aquafarm is pebbles and drip ring, hand water for the coco, not got the space for a dripper system n these airpots av got are really good compared to normal pots


i might give coco a try then. i want to see what gives the best results so i can stick to just 1. i was thinking of running another tent with soil just incase i messed up with the hydro pabble run but ill try coco if you can hand water them


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 31, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i may go with th cana rage seems alot use it n i can nick or borrow there feeding routines for an idea wot mine will want.
> just feed the plants ,they loving it. lush green.
> one the exo x br is looking nice also. think may b a keeper


canna was quite good its just dont go by the feeding chart on the site, it was a bit high for the last grow


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

gonna get high mcfly lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

sambo ur a dick!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> sambo ur a dick!!!!!


lolol love you too baby lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

budbushy said:


> do u 2 need a moment haha


who are you anyway u seem like a oldmember on a new name????


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

some Ronnnie 


thats what am puffin


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> some Ronnnie
> View attachment 2099745
> 
> thats what am puffin


looks nice m8, bet its hitting the spot too, u finished that 5g now? i didnt wana get the weed out in me pic aswel lolol decisions decisions line,temaze or hash joint lol fuck it il av all 3 lol is me last 2 nights of freedom m8 im gonna fucking busy from monday.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

budbushy said:


> indeed....hows things


im all good m8, but would be nice to no who im talking too???


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> some Ronnnie
> View attachment 2099745
> 
> thats what am puffin


Looks familiar........


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> looks nice m8, bet its hitting the spot too, u finished that 5g now? i didnt wana get the weed out in me pic aswel lolol decisions decisions line,temaze or hash joint lol fuck it il av all 3 lol is me last 2 nights of freedom m8 im gonna fucking busy from monday.


haha u might as well bud enjoy the freedom... Ur mrs due soon?

Aye u cany beat the ronnie,got a bit a livers tae follow it up


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

when i see how badly trimmed n how much stork was still on i instantly thought thats sbills lolol

did ya get ur coins sorted m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> haha u might as well bud enjoy the freedom... Ur mrs due soon?
> 
> Aye u cany beat the ronnie,got a bit a livers tae follow it up


c-section monday m8! lol on me birthday lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

just popped a temaze aint seen these jellys for 10yr+ fink i might av to get another 20 lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just popped a temaze aint seen these jellys for 10yr+ fink i might av to get another 20 lolol


Trimmed to perfection m8....lolololol Jellied out yer nut......remove all sharp objects from the house. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

what country is nederland??? is it holland??? cheeky fuck said they where posted from belgium.......


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> c-section monday m8! lol on me birthday lol


aw mate that jst makes ur bday obsolete lol... At least u got plenty a drugs o enjoy ur last night,a take it u'l b washin it dwn with a bottle of russia's finest? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what country is nederland??? is it holland??? cheeky fuck said they where posted from belgium.......



They are sneaky....alot of people wont buy from Holland coz its a red flag country so they just talk shite and say they are from elsewhere. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> aw mate that jst makes ur bday obsolete lol... At least u got plenty a drugs o enjoy ur last night,a take it u'l b washin it dwn with a bottle of russia's finest? lol


u no it m8 only way to take benzos lolol got some half decent sniff aswel not from SR just local shite but half decent a 8th round here of shite cost 80-100 this was 200 so it aint too sad.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> They are sneaky....alot of people wont buy from Holland coz its a red flag country so they just talk shite and say they are from elsewhere. lol


yeah i no m8 i wouldnt have ordered them if i had known, glad i fucking did tho lololol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

U still got that zero zero bill?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2012)

im tempted to grab some 00 but it comes from dam, much higher chance of it being got, i went for some malana cream charas from india lol

last night of freedom, missus is having a c-section so she will be layed up for wks n il av a newborn n a 17month old lil girl to look after, wont be on here too much over the next month.

so hashing it up 2night with a side order of 20mg jellys lol swapped 1 for 2 7.5 zoplicone so it will be a mix n match 2night, now back at the cave after cooking a roasty for the family was nice but never enjoy it too much when ya spent fucking hours making it.

my time now time to get mashed!!! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

Smoked it on fri nite scotty mixed wae some livers. Nearly pushed me over the edge


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

i heard if the package is under 100g they don't scan...


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 1, 2012)

@ Sambo - Good luck 2moz m8 best wishes to all. Enjoy ur last night of freedom n dnt b a stranger


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2012)

DST said:


> i heard if the package is under 100g they don't scan...


ur right m8, lots of the vendors will only send a max weight of anything because of that reason, under a certain weight and it dont really get looked at.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> @ Sambo - Good luck 2moz m8 best wishes to all. Enjoy ur last night of freedom n dnt b a stranger


sat here waiting for the missus to pick me up to go hosp, aint too worried bout it all more concerned bout the blue med clothes they want ya to where in the op room 17mnths ago i could barley fit in the cunt and i put on weight since then lol will look like a fucking blue michilin man lmao

done 4 of them jellys last night thinking im still 20 n hardcore lol fucking destroyed me dont remember the last 2 i no it was around 7pm but just woke up an hr ago lmao gonna av a quick spliff before the hosp n take a book i think no doubt there will be plenty of fucking waiting around.........


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

Probably missed you, but hope all goes well. Good luck.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

aww dst u saying u missing sambo already, and i thought men had trouble explaining there feelings hahaha. almost brought a tear to my eye.
scotia u had chance visit the grow? how they all doing?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 3, 2012)

Goin over today mate change the farm, goin into 3rd wk flowering on the Exo (clone only), 4th wk on SLH & the BR crosses.

Will put some pics up later.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Pop in for that message m8 if u want


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Pop in for that message m8 if u want


Jst goin to sign on mate b bout half hr-hr u still b in?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes m8, will be......can I get a shot of your vape for a few hours please


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ma wee mates got it for a shot, after me tellin him bout us. Can get it off him later on.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Bastard I want it now. lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 3, 2012)

nna beleve they let me give you rep lol,get it right back lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

four plants showing sex. the two nice plants i was talking bout i bc and 1 exo x br seem female. other two exos male tho i think. still few more show yet tho and 5 seedling afterwards.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good good matey got bout 100 reg blue cheese seeds today coincidentally lol.. think it'l b psycho cuts n bc 12/12 fae seed from now on


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 4, 2012)

prob half wont pop tho by my guess. seem love 24 hour soak then into tissue. i fond the ones dont pop by then normally do if put in damp soil.
haha great pic there to


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Good good matey got bout 100 reg blue cheese seeds today coincidentally lol.. think it'l b psycho cuts n bc 12/12 fae seed from now on


U fancy doing an outside grow m8????


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U fancy doing an outside grow m8????


Av got hundreds f seeds for an outdoor m8 supposed tae b white widow but might no b lol. Must b bout 3-400 eh the fuckers


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 4, 2012)

if u got few ww or diff few seeds i will nick a couple if ok. add the dna database haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> if u got few ww or diff few seeds i will nick a couple if ok. add the dna database haha


Lol aye thats sound as matey,will get th fairy busy


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 4, 2012)

iv been waiting at the door on the fairy lol,hows tricks,wee got snow for a few days lol im doing an out door this year 2 lads


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nae giro tae the mora lol.... Thought it might have wnt in tonight n realised the bank's open 2moz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya not got a little skally to tick from lad ? Fuck wen i toked and not grew i had peeps lay 9s on us so we neva ran outta cash or smoke lol tbh i dont think i eva went without some decent gear!! Are there no other growers or main dealers that your in with?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

Its too dear tae smoke n make money off buyin around here m8 for decent ur talkin 250 then its a task tae shift 20s tae get a puff fae every o. Peeps gettin too greedy nowadays m8. Not much about here so can basically command what they wnt


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds fuckin shit bro i aint feelin that shit fo sure fuck me how times av changed ten year ago they threw the stuff at ya for 120 130 max and it was all decent gear tbh we had shiva orange bud white widow super skunk purple haze !! The purple haze was quite shit tbh fuck knows why but u had to smoke a fair few joints to get ya stoned but the rest was peng bro i lost count of the number of whiteys i got from the stuff haha and all for fuck all today your lucky to get proper weight for your money i sell all mine in 1 hit at 170 on the oz but he has to take the lot with money upfront as u cant trust the cunt nowa days but hey he is good for the money so he must b earnin a killin i suppose


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

Fuck ad b rich if a could nail it at 170s. A mind the 120/140 times m8,fuck ur lucky tae get that price fae th orientals nowadays 

Tell u wot mate u move up here n al make u richer or al move tae urs lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 4, 2012)

hey boys hows things? the price hasnt really changed too much down here. i was paying £170 an ounce for good stuff about 8 years ago and its between £180 and £200 now and thats off the same bloke. its the £10 a gram thats gone steep


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Chink weed is 160's and u need to get a k cash to get it at that. A friend of a friend just chopped ak48 at just under 7 weeks. Its damp andd hes getting 220's.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck ad b rich if a could nail it at 170s. A mind the 120/140 times m8,fuck ur lucky tae get that price fae th orientals nowadays
> 
> Tell u wot mate u move up here n al make u richer or al move tae urs lol


lad if i could i would believe me haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Chink weed is 160's and u need to get a k cash to get it at that. A friend of a friend just chopped ak48 at just under 7 weeks. Its damp andd hes getting 220's.


Fuckin all good ay mush lol i wish i was near you lot of thievin cunts id only grow twice a year haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

220's a good price gves folk a bit tae play wae. Can get a fast turn around all ways at that price here. If its a regular thing then it should b a bit cheaper. But up here its a growers market. Think am gonnae charge 600 an o nxt time lmao hypothetically of course


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

There u go then cheddz instead of goin caribean cruises by a place up here middle of nowhere,move me n mrs in rent free n we'l grow all yr round for ya lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill give u the lemons next at 220s m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ill give u the lemons next at 220s m8


Hypothetically matey. Should go mega quick,startin to go now


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> 220's a good price gves folk a bit tae play wae. Can get a fast turn around all ways at that price here. If its a regular thing then it should b a bit cheaper. But up here its a growers market. Think am gonnae charge 600 an o nxt time lmao hypothetically of course


Shit id be sweet uo by u lads trust me i need to get shit moved up your way asap


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> There u go then cheddz instead of goin caribean cruises by a place up here middle of nowhere,move me n mrs in rent free n we'l grow all yr round for ya lol[/QUOTE
> 
> How much is rent up your way?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> scotia1982 said:
> 
> 
> > There u go then cheddz instead of goin caribean cruises by a place up here middle of nowhere,move me n mrs in rent free n we'l grow all yr round for ya lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bout 5 ton+ for 3 bed. U'd need to find somewhere quiet tho. Far too many jealous grasses around here lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2012)

You shat the bed this morning m8?????


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol no yet m8,belly feels as if it would hve if a didny get up lol. Need tae fne docs at 8.20 av ran out of codeine lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Can u shit on codeine???? Ive got belters here m8 but you need to take at night time. Fucking mongo time. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Male u constipated as fuck. But it only thing easin ma foot,apart fae livers bc n slh lol. Got me on 30mg cocodamols. To go in for operation jst waitin on word fae orthopeadic surgeon 

What u got?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Pink morphine tablets. Proper fuck u up. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Fuck a thought u were goin to say stronger codeine. Fuck that morphine shit,the codeine's bad enough lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

afternoon how r we.
yeah defo two fems and two males, three to decide yet and another four seedlings.
my bubblegum seeds r as dodgy as they look and 0 out 2 have survived the soil. hahahaha oh well didnt cost me anything will try few more wen i figure out how much room i left if any.
one my plants is missing half a leaf, noticed it today. must been too heavy handed or stoned last feed i hope.
wots new then fella? popped any seeds?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

B poppin in bout 2 weeks m8. Got biut enough coco left 2 get some seelings vegged a bit till croo time then can get more supplies.

Runnin low on nutes,coco,pots etc so would b silly to start them jst now


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

alot shopping there matey. ow well no rush is there. 
found another 30 odd seeds this morning in bit paper in bed side draw haha, think misguessed count and had nearer the 350 -400 mark.
not bad from a 12 n12 from seed and 1 feed in veg n 1 in flower, led picked week or two too early, could got few more hundred which i ended up throwing away also.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

get growin asap bro it works out beter in the long run!G


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> alot shopping there matey. ow well no rush is there.
> found another 30 odd seeds this morning in bit paper in bed side draw haha, think misguessed count and had nearer the 350 -400 mark.
> not bad from a 12 n12 from seed and 1 feed in veg n 1 in flower, led picked week or two too early, could got few more hundred which i ended up throwing away also.


Sounds alot m8 probs only 60-70 quids wortg. But a suppose thats a lot when uv no got it. Will upload pics in a wee wilrle cant b fucked puttin laptop on lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Sounds alot m8 probs only 60-70 quids wortg. But a suppose thats a lot when uv no got it. Will upload pics in a wee wilrle cant b fucked puttin laptop on lol


sounds like some1 been smoking the clone only range hahahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

Evenin chaps hows life treatin yas?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

Billy i got 2 morphine tabs off me sister the other day there blue an say I10 on um are they strong?? thinkin about neckin both tonight with a few beers lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

whey up pukka. u still nesting fella? mrs got u running about? hope going well anyways.
u heard from sambo? u no how it all went for th old boy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> whey up pukka. u still nesting fella? mrs got u running about? hope going well anyways.
> u heard from sambo? u no how it all went for th old boy


Yeh nestin for sure mate got me doin alsorts regroutin the bathroom at the min lol alls well tho cheers mate.
yeh txt him monday alls well babys fine an was nearly 10lb i think so defo takes after his fatha lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

wot its doing orders for silk road already and supports a crap team haha??? joke sambo wen u read.
na blinding glad went well for him.
ur next then fella, mrs managing ok?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Imagine stealing ma 1000th post  lol only kiddin.... How goes it lads???

Some pics from this morning..

Group Shot.....

Exodus Cheese - 16 days 12/12

Super Lemon Haze (Las Pheno) - 23 days 12/12

Black Rose x Exodus Cheese - 23 days 12/12

Black Rose x Black Sour Bubble - 23 days 12/12


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

i got post number 999. hope isnt a sign haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot its doing orders for silk road already and supports a crap team haha??? joke sambo wen u read.
> na blinding glad went well for him.
> ur next then fella, mrs managing ok?


Yeh shes doin ok mate just fuckin huge lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Imagine stealing ma 1000th post  lol only kiddin.... How goes it lads???
> 
> Some pics from this morning..
> 
> ...


Fuckin hell mate theyve come on loads since i last seen um, that exo propa pongin yet? lol lookin sweet tho matey, wish i had sumut growin, you wantin them gk x blues yet or you ok for now?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

well as long as dont do the lorry reversing noise behind her u should b fine hahah.
yeah last few weeks seems tough for them. stretched to the max and feeling sory for selfs bout size and aches. glad its them and not the men.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well as long as dont do the lorry reversing noise behind her u should b fine hahah.
> yeah last few weeks seems tough for them. stretched to the max and feeling sory for selfs bout size and aches. glad its them and not the men.


Hear Hear!!! lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotty me old chum hows the mrs doin now? sorry i havent asked in ages an ill be fucked if im readin back to find out, an hows ya foot? feel like ive been neglectin ya lads dont no shit whats goin off or fuck all lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin hell mate theyve come on loads since i last seen um, that exo propa pongin yet? lol lookin sweet tho matey, wish i had sumut growin, you wantin them gk x blues yet or you ok for now?


Aye they're doin well now m8, who would have thought you could fling a root bound exo straight into the farm coco n all with no probs?? lol... The carbs handlin the smell just now but when your in close its stinky 

Yeah send them up m8, al stick them into the fridge add to ma collection of special breeds lol..... Goin to get the psycho cuts ready,need a new mother cos the cupboards gettin a bit full n a reckon if a take 10 cuts, the fairy can get busy and a can flower whats left. Thinkin of fillin some cut in half party cups with coco water it with 2.5ml per 10ltr of the 3 part with some bio roots and diamond nectar. Think will try with 4 first n see how it goes lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well as long as dont do the lorry reversing noise behind her u should b fine hahah.
> yeah last few weeks seems tough for them. stretched to the max and feeling sory for selfs bout size and aches. glad its them and not the men.


You get ma txt earlier matey???


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

no not unless u nicked my mrs phone and been sending fruity texts threw the day to me hahahahah.
na i didnt get message matey?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Scotty me old chum hows the mrs doin now? sorry i havent asked in ages an ill be fucked if im readin back to find out, an hows ya foot? feel like ive been neglectin ya lads dont no shit whats goin off or fuck all lol


To go in for op to get cysts removed from overies n av to get the arthritis scraped off ma foot or the bones fused together. Both of us waitin on our appointments with consultants  Apart fae that we're fine, goin to have a bevy tonight me thinks..

Was goin to ask how's urs was but uv already told MDB lol, so how's u mate, bet you dnt hear that much at the moment?? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye they're doin well now m8, who would have thought you could fling a root bound exo straight into the farm coco n all with no probs?? lol... The carbs handlin the smell just now but when your in close its stinky
> 
> Yeah send them up m8, al stick them into the fridge add to ma collection of special breeds lol..... Goin to get the psycho cuts ready,need a new mother cos the cupboards gettin a bit full n a reckon if a take 10 cuts, the fairy can get busy and a can flower whats left. Thinkin of fillin some cut in half party cups with coco water it with 2.5ml per 10ltr of the 3 part with some bio roots and diamond nectar. Think will try with 4 first n see how it goes lol


Sound like a man with a plan matey, fuckin makin me jelous as fuck with all them strains you lucky fucker lol fuck party cups get some 1ltr airpots lol



scotia1982 said:


> To go in for op to get cysts removed from overies n av to get the arthritis scraped off ma foot or the bones fused together. Both of us waitin on our appointments with consultants  Apart fae that we're fine, goin to have a bevy tonight me thinks..
> 
> Was goin to ask how's urs was but uv already told MDB lol, so how's u mate, bet you dnt hear that much at the moment?? lol


Shit mate im sorry to hear that fuckin wank mate, keep ya chin up ey!
im fancyin a nice wet tonight aswell geezer an them morph tabs lol
Lol your right mate no 1 gives a fuck about old me at the min, workin me sen into a early grave an they still wont notice lmao!!

Was sambos psycho more tasty then mine by a long way? tell truth aswell matey lol cos need to sort my side out if it so, think some ripen is in need lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

so the seeding went well pukka? did u get many in end? i must got 400 odd i reckon. could doubled that if left week or to longer


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so the seeding went well pukka? did u get many in end? i must got 400 odd i reckon. could doubled that if left week or to longer


Yeh went well mate only dusted a branch on each so not hundreds but suprised me how many are in there when you open the buds up, still not sorted through all the buds an got them out yet so no clue on how many, its on me list of things to do an will probs not take long atall but with all me stuff to do just cant be arsed lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

so much to do and so little time eh


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for your miss mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Send you another text MDB dunno why u not gettin am just replyin to the txt u sent???

@ Pukka - Cheers m8 jst tryin to keep positive bout it all  Honestly mate a would have said that both were just as tasty, very similar to Livers, n both were potent wish ad had more


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

got it man, no worrys


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> got it man, no worrys


Good good, a no the posts all fucked up, can only afford 1st class but Sambo's n Pukka's got there nxt mornin. Was talkin to the mrs earlier, goin to get some more cracked nxt few dys n 1st spare 20 quid will get another few airpots n some coco blocks, need to get a kinda perpetual set up, not proper but cant afford to run out anymore. So you'll see a few of your seeds gettin popped matey


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

Perpetual is nice, you always feel like you will not run out. I just stopped my peprpetual to do a full run and it seems strange waiting so long to chop something.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Would b nice to never run out. The way am thinkin there might b a wk or 2 but it aint goin to cost me a fortune buyin snidey 20 bags of half grown crap


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

no probs man. id just use normal pots matey till u harvrest and then get more air pots, i mean they good but normal pots will do to get some extras on go.
i got a huge list things i need but till then i will bodge along. or diy wots a must. next few days will knock up a veg cab, a flower room in garage for males or breeding and a scrog set up out off a rabbit run and string. hahahahah cowboy builder style prob have light leaks and all sorts but good to try and will keep me busy.
think will clone my 1 fem exo x br after weekend and see if can get two them bad boys. this one ent stretched and starting branch out abit now in nwe bigger pot.
i prob wont use my air pots this round as they 15 litres and i dont want huge huge plants as wanna mix and try few things out


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Could use ur 15 ltr for ur scrog m8 should guarentee u.10 at least


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 5, 2012)

would you bother using them air pots in a flood and drain system? they'd be getting a load of air anyway with the clay pebbles


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Na they're more for coco or soil based growing m8


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 5, 2012)

cheers. i want to try the coco aswell now. theres so much to choose from but i got 2 50l bags of clay out the shed and i cant afford to waste them lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

the 15 litres r huge. depends on plant count this run really. mayb id i get alot males i will use them as space very limited. yeah the airpots r good but it cause other probs in my tent like makes plant to closed to my fixed light.
that y i need build a good sound proof grow space in the bedroom. get the light higher and use airpots more.
shame u so far away as u could borrowed my 4 airpots if i dont use them this run.
need get myself some way smaller airpots. maybe 1 litres and then some 5 and 10 litres.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

cheerz mate just got that e mail there nice wee thing to wake up to lol.peace bro


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

use the pebbles mrt.
im a sucker for using up old things, raised the council way,waste nothing if poss.
i mean i only top plants that i can clone the top from haha.
r the pebbles good to grow with?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

They're ok m8 with a giod wash u can reuse. Only use them in ma farm now. Everythin else'l b airpots n coco much cheaper n agaun reuseable


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> the 15 litres r huge. depends on plant count this run really. mayb id i get alot males i will use them as space very limited. yeah the airpots r good but it cause other probs in my tent like makes plant to closed to my fixed light.
> that y i need build a good sound proof grow space in the bedroom. get the light higher and use airpots more.
> shame u so far away as u could borrowed my 4 airpots if i dont use them this run.
> need get myself some way smaller airpots. maybe 1 litres and then some 5 and 10 litres.


A no m8 distance never used to b problem but a dnt think a could drive that far with ma fecked foot. Will get 3 more 6 ltrs a think, that'l b 6 n the farm started off a week or 2 in btween


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> cheerz mate just got that e mail there nice wee thing to wake up to lol.peace bro


Nae probs matey


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

petrol u wood spend collecting b cheaper buy airpots i think. lil man get u up eaarly today matey?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> use the pebbles mrt.
> im a sucker for using up old things, raised the council way,waste nothing if poss.
> i mean i only top plants that i can clone the top from haha.
> r the pebbles good to grow with?


yeah thier brand new. i ordered them with a wilma big 4 flood and drain system but i used soil instead because im waiting on people to come and do my windows and it was quicker and they would be easier to hide in the normal pots lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

the window man still not been? think u and scotia using same company haha, they prob lost using a satnav hahaha somewhere between u and scotland


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> the window man still not been? think u and scotia using same company haha, they prob lost using a satnav hahaha somewhere between u and scotland


i know they keep putting it off. they where supposed to be doing it in january originally but they run out of funding. they've done some houses in my street but the door we chose still hasnt been made lol. the coucil are the same where ever you live lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah they r cowboys to, leave half jobs and crap at plastering.
my mums house is council house and where they blocked off old fireplace and old chimney is terrible. boarded it off, bodge jobbed the plastering and has a hole in it. haha cowboys.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

quick question for u all. how wood u (in therory) post something stinky without getting it stopped and sniffed out?
is there a trick of the trade or fool proof way? was thinking bout the borrocca or woteva they called case with pop on lid and alot insulation tape? wood that work?
also wots the weight a post goes from standard 1st class to a deliverey and extra charges???
got mate cormwall who i will need send and recieve few things later in year and thought where better then here get inspired


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> quick question for u all. how wood u (in therory) post something stinky without getting it stopped and sniffed out?
> is there a trick of the trade or fool proof way? was thinking bout the borrocca or woteva they called case with pop on lid and alot insulation tape? wood that work?
> also wots the weight a post goes from standard 1st class to a deliverey and extra charges???
> got mate cormwall who i will need send and recieve few things later in year and thought where better then here get inspired


i'd try those vacuum bags. put the stuff in the first 1, make sure you wash your hands and stuff then put it in another bag or 2 with something else that smells like potpourri or something.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 6, 2012)

depends what ya sending obviously , shit loads of cling film and a few double baggins will normally do the trick , recently i got some exo and psyco through the post , the stuff fucking stinks , it had about 10 wraps of cling film on it and a few padded envolopes and there was no smell at all ... 

another thing is if your sending to UK then pay the £6 for next day delivery ..... dont scrimp on 1st class and risk it getting caught if it hits bad post and gets held up for a day or so ... next day is 99% next day and then your concense is clear lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

cooloi. just simple steps then. haha i was thinking b some secret u all do like put something in it which catchs the smell


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

how you scotty hope everythings fine


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

indian tonight boys. hmmm can almost smell it cooking already hahahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

Evening ladies. A take it riu's playin up again? Keeps crashin when a try to post


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

howdy do. yeah it crashing well. seems been playing up since hacked that time.
u alright then geez?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

Not too bad matey,was along at the parents for am easter dinner thing,wee man in bed now so havin a coupla cheap bailey's n a coupla koppabergs or woteva they're called.

Did u sort out some puff,was reading robbies post bout always send spexial delibery a thot that would hve drawn more attention than a few g normL post??


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

think he ment with larger packages like.
yeah i got some nice bits. more in mon and that stuff is class a stuff dude, stuf a mate of a mate grew haha. not asked the strain but it got the smell off amsterdam coffeeshops haha.
cant go wrong with few baileys matey


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

Aye £4 tesco baileys lol... Glad.u got.somethin. Cant believe a forgot bout easter post.. Will defo get on way matey.

Whats ur plans 4 wknd? Hows the plants?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wots happenin scotty u good lad hope all is well in household!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 6, 2012)

hows things boys? scotia that ghe stuff is quite good i went for the bio bud bloom booster instead of the little bio bloom cos it was a litre instead of 30ml. i dont know what the difference is but i thought it would be easier to measure. the plants look a lot healthier than when i used the canna range (i burnt fuck out of them). have you heared of flairform? i was reading a grow journal and they said they had 8oz a plant when using it. i might give that a try next time around


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

Alrite chedz, things not too shabby this end. Taking the wee man to an Easter egg hunt so that should b fun n games lol... How's things ur way,workin aw wknd again?

Ps how long u flower ur Exo for? Lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> hows things boys? scotia that ghe stuff is quite good i went for the bio bud bloom booster instead of the little bio bloom cos it was a litre instead of 30ml. i dont know what the difference is but i thought it would be easier to measure. the plants look a lot healthier than when i used the canna range (i burnt fuck out of them). have you heared of flairform? i was reading a grow journal and they said they had 8oz a plant when using it. i might give that a try next time around


The bio blooms easy to measure m8 it's either 2 drips per litre or 2ml per 10. A use one of the syringes you get with the kids medicine easy peasy lol. Not sure av seen wot u got m8,u can let me no how it goes


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Hows the Wild West today Scotia?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Hows the Wild West today Scotia?


Aye no bad m8,to b honest a ain't even opened the blinds yet lol. The wee mans had me up since the crack of shit  just about to go feed ma airpots n see how there doing.



Hows life in the Dam? On n ur lads n ladies r lookin very handsome this mornin


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

plants very healthy man. dark green and eating like lil fattys haha.
woke up with some cold n sore throat so thinking bout lil medicine haha smokeable type.
was ment have daughter round yesterday but she coming over today instead, so b alot choc eatibg and weekend playing.
also gfs son is due back from his dads today so b a full house and very active with kids bouncing off wallls.
was a great week tho without the kids this week, not saying dont like my kids, but nice get few days break from time to time.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

A no wot u mean m8. Our little boy's defo in the terrible 2's n we dnt really have babysitters the mrs mum can manage a couple hrs but mines nearly 70 n defo not fit to run after him. It is nice to get the peace wen we do tho lol. 

Need to go feed mine should have done last night but jst about enough moisture to keep goin a bit longer. Into their 5th wk on tues so bout half way there at last lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah thats cool. 5 more weeks is it? gone quite quick really. im still in veg so months yet, im also hoping find few more stunning plants to breed with. two crackers so far.
yeah wen the kids start get naughty and hyper thats wen they start get there personalitys threw quick. funny times the 2s. tantrums and speaking hahah oh and u wait till they old enough to argue matey, grey hair starts to form hahah


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

Fuck the grey's comin already lol.... He's a menace total menace!!

Aye m8 bout 5 or 6 wks,defo 6 on the SLH the BR crosses will need to judge as got no idea really. However long am prayin to the weed gods for a bountiful yield lol.

Am of to get ready take it easy folks


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Lifes good, weathers shit, lol....same old same old.


scotia1982 said:


> Aye no bad m8,to b honest a ain't even opened the blinds yet lol. The wee mans had me up since the crack of shit  just about to go feed ma airpots n see how there doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hows life in the Dam? On n ur lads n ladies r lookin very handsome this mornin


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> The bio blooms easy to measure m8 it's either 2 drips per litre or 2ml per 10. A use one of the syringes you get with the kids medicine easy peasy lol. Not sure av seen wot u got m8,u can let me no how it goes


i use a kids syringe too but cos im doing soil i use empty pop bottles at the mo. and the kids get worse as they get older. my daughter is nearly 5 and id love to go back to the terrible 2s cos she 10 times worse now


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

im feeding my plants in foliar spray and in through roots at min. got biobizz fish mix think it callled. its very slightly lower in nutes then the grow by biobiz and it reccommends foliar feeding.
and through roots giving it bio bizz grow and roots and the odd dose off the heaven biobizz just boost its energys.
cant find my razor blades for topping and cloning or wood took few cuts off my strong looking plants.
got tent and light on full spec to help dry the pots quicker as i over did the watering last night and only just repotted a few(didnt think was on automatic). but luck b dry by tomoz.
noticed my 2 male f1 exo x br r eagle clawing abit and one has its leafs tips pointing down.
is odd only males doing it but not to fussed really.
think next run i will invest abit and get it so im phing all feeds and waterings and mayb sort out humidity in tent. stop any lil probs i run into time to time.
anybody had kinda fruit fly in there grows before? they do much damage? spotted one this morning


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry mate only dne a coupla soil grows never had probs with flys... 3eyes seems to know a bit about beasties would probs be best to ask. Think you should move to hydro or coco, u can make your on DWC or Waterfarms for about a tenner 

Am sure they'l be fine mate, the odd overwatering's not goin to do much harm.. Ma livers n blue cheese had the claw most of the way through lol....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah next run i will do coco, But im gunna keep one soil plant going each run so i got a extra tasty organic one for myself like.
wots a waterfarm? act as a dwc style hydro?
no u got one but i never used them before


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 7, 2012)

i read something the other day about covering the pot with a net to stop the flys living in the soil and you can still water them. whats clawing aswell?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

Waterfarm's hydro m8 a res with a pot u sit inside the res. Fill the oot wae pebbles n off u go lol. A dripper feeds the plant 24/7 so as long as ur res is topped up u need not worry lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i read something the other day about covering the pot with a net to stop the flys living in the soil and you can still water them. whats clawing aswell?


When u over water the leaves curl at the tips,looks like a claw or birds foot


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

im running out perlight and had skimp and do low levels in repotted plants.
perlight is amazing for led groweers, helps so much is unreal


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> When u over water the leaves curl at the tips,looks like a claw or birds foot


ho right cheers. my pineapple chunk was doing that on my last grow lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

im getting exited bro


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Are you leaving the building, or are you getting exCited? 



gaztoth said:


> im getting exited bro


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 8, 2012)

can you bend the main cola 4 weeks into flowering? i tried 1 last night to see how it goes, if its ok when the light comes on later ill do the rest so i can move my light down. im just trying to get a bit more light to the lower branches cos they seem a bit smaller than the ww where


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

dunno mrt heard mixed things on that. i heard if u do u can damage middle the stem and as in mid/late flower it may not repair self to well?????
dunno sure some1 here done it tho before. i did it but didnt bend it over as such i tied it down but was bit by bit so not snap or stress stalk


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 8, 2012)

i done it with the crappest streachiest one there so if i lose the top of that its no biggy. probably only 1/4 at best from the look of it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

hows it looking ok? q off a plant? or q the top part plant????
mr scotia hows the easter going today??


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 8, 2012)

ill have a look when the light comes on at 7. q off the top part, just a guess tho lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

Afternoon folks am not to bad had a quiet day watchin films with ma wee man... Weather not to hot infact its shit lol

Ur plant will b fine as long as its not snapped mr t. Late in flower if snapped it may not hve enough time to repair and finish flowering on that branch. Just bending or tieing it dwn wnt do any harm at all

everyone else havin a good easter??


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

ent it loud as fuck having all fans on in the pm? wont neighbourd hear it if u have windows open in summer???
i need a sound proof grow chamber as my light makes the most noise,even more then the 5 inch extracvtion fan.
or if i had quiet set up i wood run lights on at night too
easter may b banned in the mad dog household next year hahah. too much sugar and sugar crashes sends the kids crazy. my lil un is having a well needed nap. will wake her up with a sunday roast lunch soon


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

A run durin the dy. U dnt save that much runnin through the night. I find it only helps when temps are freezing at night and thats jst so its not too cold when theyre sleepin.

Mine wnt crash sugar rush/come dwn seems to b same crabit bad tempered little shit


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

man i had one them days where kids wont listen and had do bit telling off.
also if run at night in summer ya temps b alot lower as cooler in nights then the sunny summer day times


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 8, 2012)

i thought they'd be ok, cheers. i run my light in the night to keep temps down and so the kids will be in bed when i go and check on the plants


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 8, 2012)

it was ok so i done the others, and my best 1 just made a cracking sound when i was bending it :'( its not damadged from what i can see so fingers crossed


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah that y i dont like to fuck about to much dude wen they forming buds.
i swear i reped u few times befor mr t and u still have lowest rep rating? its telling me i gotta spread the rep before give u any again?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 8, 2012)

cheers for the rep, i know scotia did before too. it was just something i wanted to try cos the lower canopy was a lot smaller. hopefully it'll be ok, its got 5 weeks to go so i hope it atleast evens out the yeild with the even light coverage

this might be my last grow for a while  a mate of mine has been telling people that im growing and even family members have asked me. there are loads of grassing cunts around here too. im waiting on a job that does random piss test aswell, i havent smoked for 3 weeks now just incase i get it. i might not be able to smoke this grow lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> man i had one them days where kids wont listen and had do bit telling off.
> also if run at night in summer ya temps b alot lower as cooler in nights then the sunny summer day times


Lmao am in Scotland m8, a heatwave's if it makes it 20 degrees for more than a few hours lol....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

plenty will take it off ya hands matey haha. id put it in a jar for a rainy day tho hahahahaha.
grasses man do my nut in. u wanna kick ya so called mate in his balls hahaha n tell him shut it.
yeah sounds u could do with a break to let the dust settle down.
family asking never good. am lucky as all my family no wot i do, they no i do wot i please and not into being told not do something cos the goverment dont agree to it. a man in a suit from goverment to me has no more convincing an arguement as a tramp on road wen in reguards wot i do in my own time. im in school thinking if it dont effect anybody else then its fine, laws r a rough guide line hahahahahahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers for the rep, i know scotia did before too. it was just something i wanted to try cos the lower canopy was a lot smaller. hopefully it'll be ok, its got 5 weeks to go so i hope it atleast evens out the yeild with the even light coverage
> 
> this might be my last grow for a while  a mate of mine has been telling people that im growing and even family members have asked me. there are loads of grassing cunts around here too. im waiting on a job that does random piss test aswell, i havent smoked for 3 weeks now just incase i get it. i might not be able to smoke this grow lol


As long as its not snapped off in your hand you'l be ok, coupla dys n the crack u heard will b a small lump on the branch, jst the same as if you broke a bone 

Fuck mate, jst tell everyone your packin up n wait till it dies down m8. Ma advice dnt tell a soul, not a soul.......


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bout time they brought back this like button, nice comment MDB. Think al follow your laws lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah i miss the like button. i said when i was looking into it that i wasnt going to tell anyone but you know what its like you just want to show them off. ill stash it away until i know for sure with the job. i might be able to take someone elses piss in a bottle depending on how clos they watch you. i cant turn down a job 2 miles up the road for £10 a hour


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah i miss the like button. i said when i was looking into it that i wasnt going to tell anyone but you know what its like you just want to show them off. ill stash it away until i know for sure with the job. i might be able to take someone elses piss in a bottle depending on how clos they watch you. i cant turn down a job 2 miles up the road for £10 a hour


Fuckin right you cant mate, jobs are too hard come by nowadays, am sick of applying n never hearing back it really is soul destroying  As far as everyones concerned av stopped, once one person finds out its not long before others do.... There's a lot a grasses in ma area, they should all be shot lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

that could b ya job scotia, cleansing your area off arseholes hahaha sure few peeps will fund ya.
na u right tho dont show no1. u do wanna show them off tho haha, they ya pride and joys


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that could b ya job scotia, cleansing your area off arseholes hahaha sure few peeps will fund ya.
> na u right tho dont show no1. u do wanna show them off tho haha, they ya pride and joys


Thats what RIU's for show them off on here.... We dnt know where your from or your address so no-one to grass you up.

I'd love to go and "cleanse" the area, but am afraid I'd get caught a tend to go a bit overboard when a get started lol...

You got the kids in bed then MDB?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 8, 2012)

haha go round like rambo with a machine gun in each hand mowing down the grassers lol (sorry its a bit cheesy)


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah just done bed now. they still wired to. haha kids gunns b up all night i no it. u manage get few hours to self today or ya wee man still awake?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> haha go round like rambo with a machine gun in each hand mowing down the grassers lol (sorry its a bit cheesy)


dont say its cheesy here fella, peeps will try to smoke it haha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Alright mate, was having a butcher's through your thread again there. Is that Black Rose x B.S.B a re-Veg ? Was it something special you didnt want to give up?
Ive got a couple Caseyband x Black Sour Bubble's just sexed. 2 Fem's from 3  Just flipped them last week at about 10Inch/3 week's from sprouting.
Getting more females than i counted for out these C.B crosses, space is getting to NONE lol.

Should be good seeing our Cheese and Lemon's coming up around same time!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

@ MDB the wee man was in bed and sleeping for 8 bells so we've been lyin in bed watchin sky through x box ever since lol

@ cinders the bsb was 12/12 from seed to sex,then a was goin to keep to keep so got revegged for about 3 wks b4 a decided to flower as needs must lol. Looks like it'l b a wee belter alot of nugg hiding in between those fucked up leaves lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

lucky sod mines still awake man. refusing to sleep arrrghhhh. sod it i need a reefer n mayb early one haha but bet kid has other plans.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fingers crossed mine'l stay sleepin. Does ma nut in wen he wakes up during the night,always feel a broken sleeps worse than none lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 8, 2012)

i knew as soon as i said cheesy someone would say about smoking it lol. scotia i know what your saying with the looking for work thing, its been 3 years and nothing. i got offered a job by an agency the other day then they phoned me up and said they'd given it to someone else! and as for the sleep, i havent had a full nights unbroken sleep for nearly 5 years. my daugter started sleeping all night a month after the baby was born and he still wakes up 3 times a night. we used to put the hair dryer on to get him to go back to sleep but we've burned out 3 in the last year doing that


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah im been up and down all night trying sttle her. told her now daddys geting cross and bums will get smacked if i gottaa go up again haha.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 9, 2012)

trust it to be a bank hol aye mate lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

my day has become amazing.
was a tax rebate waiting me at old addy.
thank fuck and all as bills coming out my ass


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 9, 2012)

@ Gaztoth a know mate, a didnt post cos a didnt think they were collecting. You will have Wed morn at latest

@ MDB you jammy bastard, could do wae a tax rebate maself. Got about enough for 2 more feeds of bloom then am all out, no cash for at least a fortnight either.

Well a made some coco party cups (half size) and took 5 psychosis cuts. Fingers crossed I can get them rooted this time. If not the fuckers getting flowered n am stickin to seeds!!!! lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

haha u b fine dude, lil positive thinking will do the job fella. 
soon as u get it and clone spot on all time after.
yeah im a seed man, i think they look nicer, think it pleases my ocd side hahah neat plants is the way for me hahahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 9, 2012)

OCD ya looney. Must say a like a bit of symmetry maself lol...

Goin to pop your BC's wen a get bk from interview 2moz


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

good luck man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Scotty. Whats happenin' mate? Did you say you had an interview? I hope it went well and all is still super perfect in your garden. 
your girls are lookin real hot. give me some more green when you get a chance. what you been tokin on these days. 
For some reason my hash is all gooey now and i have been able to roll them little hash worms that i always see my riuer freinds doing.they Really hit the spot. take care mate. have a killer evening.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

Whats a happenin Ambz?? Am all good,interview was this mornin n as far as a know it went well. Got a bit of experience doin it,but had to rely on ma wit and charm lol... How's life in the Arizona desert?? All good a hope? 

The last 2 times av made hash its been squidgy,jst snake it in and enjoy the ride. Cant wait till cropmas so a can make some more. Made a m8 some with his last grow n the tight fucker dint even gve me a doobs worth for ma time n effort 

How's the ccxl u got it veggin?


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

scotia1982_aka Spud1996 said:


> Whats a happenin Ambz?? Am all good,interview was this mornin n as far as a know it went well. Got a bit of experience doin it,but had to rely on ma wit and charm lol... How's life in the Arizona desert?? All good a hope?


I saw a Trainspotting clip on UK'ers thread earlier, and just couldn't help maself....hope your patter was spot on Scotia, lol.
[youtube]FBAXWz-8arw[/youtube]


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol might hve known u'd hve remembered that scene lol...

Aye the patter wiz there,woman was from poland or germany so dnt think she understood very much lmao


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 10, 2012)

you stealing my cropmas word lol cant rep ya


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha aye m8,a wondered where a heard it lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 10, 2012)

nice my mega rooted plant looks like a bushy as hell fem. shes in a bigger pot now.
took top off big blue cheese fem(topped) binned the cut as have loads b.c on go.
topped the fem exo x br and put the cut in root gel and trimmed abit and see if it takes fingers crossed.
also spotted my smaller b.c had alot damage to top leafs( think i must put a pot down heavily against it or somethin) so topped that to.
thinks may go for a cheesey scrog mayb


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

Scrog sounds good matey. Am goin to gve it a bash soon. U love ur blue cheese eh? Lol

been runnin about all dy so neva got round to poppin any seeds. How hve u been poppin them,jst a glass a water for 24 then into ur medium?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah 24 hour water, 24 hour tissue, then soil . but if pop at any stage then they go soil. 
i only had a 50 per cent pop rate,
but my mate has 32 plants out 45 seeds so he doing better and he put straight in soil? so dunno really.
have noticed tho out my two bigger bc fems they look very different, ones thinner slender leafs, which curl outwards in a strange way,(very very bushy)
the 2nd sort has fatter broader leafs. more short a plant and bigger straight leafs.
i do love my bc. just hope these pips turn out b a good bc as i only breed one beofre and had few males off same sort. not had a huge or even unseeded bud to smoke, but it did smell nice in flower man.
noticed tho the exo x br smells stronger then my bc so who nos (am only in veg stage so can change drastic in flower).
will top the bigger to or three again while the other plants catch up and show there sex.
if the exo clone takes i prob breed that and have mother to smoke.
only prob for me doing scrog is limited height and cant figure out how to flush if fixed under a grid or screen??????


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

You should get the ghe ripen m8. U feed it only that with water obviously for the last 2 wks. I and sambo highly recommend it lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 10, 2012)

but u still flush wen u use it???? or does it take away the need to flush????


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

U use that only as a flushing/ripening agent. It even says that it speeds up finishing


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 10, 2012)

so u flush with that? or use as a feed replacement?
or do u flush and then use it???
sorry smoking lil exo am struggling haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 10, 2012)

can u flush by stopping feeding and replace but water?
as in instead off running litres threw pots week or two before finish can u just water till tiny run off , and do that routine for couple weeks rather then a huge flush and waterings wen dry?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

U just feed water for the flush m8,well av always jst fed water as n when needed for last coupla wks. Now a use ripen. Nutes rite up to last wks then water n ripen until chop


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 10, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah 24 hour water, 24 hour tissue, then soil . but if pop at any stage then they go soil.
> i only had a 50 per cent pop rate,
> but my mate has 32 plants out 45 seeds so he doing better and he put straight in soil? so dunno really.
> have noticed tho out my two bigger bc fems they look very different, ones thinner slender leafs, which curl outwards in a strange way,(very very bushy)
> ...


i put them in a little container with paper towels underneath and on top, spray with a bit of water and leave on top of the combi for 2 days. out of 20 seeds 2 didnt take and i think i just left them too long cos they did start to pop but didnt take when i put them in the soil.



scotia1982 said:


> You should get the ghe ripen m8. U feed it only that with water obviously for the last 2 wks. I and sambo highly recommend it lol


how much do you put per l? do you go by the dosage on the bottle?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 10, 2012)

i normally get better results with seeds, but i breed these ones, so was a new thing for me and i picked a week too early so few underdeveloped pips in the pot along with the good uns.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

U dilute the ripen at 60ml per 10 ltrs. A think thats across the board would need to check ma feedin chart tho


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 10, 2012)

am stoned as a good un tonight haha.
so hows ya plants getting on scotia? putting on weight//?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 10, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i normally get better results with seeds, but i breed these ones, so was a new thing for me and i picked a week too early so few underdeveloped pips in the pot along with the good uns.


are you crossing them or just doing the same breed? id like to mix ww with something but its probably been done lol


scotia1982 said:


> U dilute the ripen at 60ml per 10 ltrs. A think thats across the board would need to check ma feedin chart tho


yeah thats what it said on the bottle. i got it here and cant wait to give it a try


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

40ml per 10l m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

Naw 60 m8 am lookin at the chart lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well Im different, some would say "special". lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol is that wit ur maw used tae tell ye lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

My mum was that drunk she couldny speak. lol Im off tae bed....pretty tired, catch u the morra


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 10, 2012)

Same here laters matey


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 10, 2012)

ill give it a try at 60ml if there looks like any problems ill drop it down. ghe are quite good with the dosage chart. canna just want you to burn them lol. 1 of these plant looks much better than the rest, all the buds are tight together and theres loads of little crystals forming on the leaves  just hope i get to smoke it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> are you crossing them or just doing the same breed? id like to mix ww with something but its probably been done lol
> 
> 
> yeah thats what it said on the bottle. i got it here and cant wait to give it a try


the blus cheese was a practise run. lil learning experience, just wish i could done that wen was at school for ya two weeks learning experience(wood been more useful to me then being a teachers assisant) hahah.
i have a more interesting crossing/breeding job this run. 
each grow i do i will do 1 plant for breeding.
got few gadget to get like new cheap tent so can keep males away from fems till i need them like.
got a few cracking sounding strains in mind and will get on them soon, need few bb seeds tho 1st may treet self in week or so(if i do mr scotia i will send u one or two off each i get) and we can do a side by side or something see wot we can get them to do.
think for all crosses i wanna do i will need spend 2 3 4 hundred on all the seeds haha. gunna b expensive but fun


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> the blus cheese was a practise run. lil learning experience, just wish i could done that wen was at school for ya two weeks learning experience(wood been more useful to me then being a teachers assisant) hahah.
> i have a more interesting crossing/breeding job this run.
> each grow i do i will do 1 plant for breeding.
> got few gadget to get like new cheap tent so can keep males away from fems till i need them like.
> ...


Fuck sake matey, u tryin to give BB a run for their money lol.... Did the fairy land mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

baby weighed 9lb 9oz

split with the missus again lololol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Fuck I forgot m8....Congrats on the baby......not so good with the Mrs


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

shit soz man, not good.
good news baby weighed well tho


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> baby weighed 9lb 9oz
> 
> split with the missus again lololol


Congratulations matey, u serious?? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck sake matey, u tryin to give BB a run for their money lol.... Did the fairy land mate?


haha na never match them pros but always nice to have a target haha.
am expecting fairy tomoz matey, as took few days reach u.
i will check tonight at the addy and see fella


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Congratulations matey, u serious?? lol


yeah m8 for serious this time too


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 for serious this time too


Fuck sorry to hear bout that matey.... Hope alls well with the baby, cheep ur chin up mate things work out in the end


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 11, 2012)

congrats on the baby butt. sorry to hear about the misses tho. me and my misses split for a bit when the baby came but we got back together after her hormones cooled down


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> congrats on the baby butt. sorry to hear about the misses tho. me and my misses split for a bit when the baby came but we got back together after her hormones cooled down


cheers m8 fuck the fat cunt lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2012)

Sambo whats gone off now geezer? hows little sambo jnr?

How do lads?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo whats gone off now geezer? hows little sambo jnr?
> 
> How do lads?


i been sick for days i aint seen him m8 since the hospital its fukcing killing me dont really wana talk bout it fucking upsetting me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i been sick for days i aint seen him m8 since the hospital its fukcing killing me dont really wana talk bout it fucking upsetting me


say no more mate, you'l get threw it geezer!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 11, 2012)

How do Pukka m8? Ur mrs still hangin on?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey fairy god mother lol(i thought it was BC not exo,well happy man, hows the wife?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is bc m8 thts the only thing a could find to keep them safe lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 12, 2012)

good man..xxx


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

wots all this batty action going on here? haha
yeah had a nice kip yest, fell asleep on the sofa haha, slh did me in, 3 rd j and sleeping cant b bad


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots all this batty action going on here? haha
> yeah had a nice kip yest, fell asleep on the sofa haha, slh did me in, 3 rd j and sleeping cant b bad


Gettin a bit jealous MDB?? lmao.... 

Its really nice good stones of all of them... Well ma cloning attempts are gettin better, out of 5, I knocked one over  and the rest are still alive, well still standin up straight n not withered n dead lol... Chargin ma fne jst now so will get some pics jst before lights off n post later


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

na jealous i just felt under dressed haha,
good news on the clones man.
look forwrd to pics.
mrs didnt get the job full time so we back to two unemployed homeowners with morgage, best b getting on the job search again.
factory or pub kitchen work i bet, fucking hate that type work but anything to help with the bills will do for now. oh well onwards n upwards


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na jealous i just felt under dressed haha,
> good news on the clones man.
> look forwrd to pics.
> mrs didnt get the job full time so we back to two unemployed homeowners with morgage, best b getting on the job search again.
> factory or pub kitchen work i bet, fucking hate that type work but anything to help with the bills will do for now. oh well onwards n upwards


Fuck mate ma interview wiz for a supermarket store assistant, not exactly ma dream job either but needs must eh. Sorry to hear that about the mrs mate bet she's well gutted 

Am gutted bout this cold, still cant taste or smell a thing. Jst got a little bud of BigB cheese, the mrs says its stinkin n a cant smell it. Am halfway through a j n cant taste it either 

Just goin to upload the pics, not sure what there like as I jst pointed n clicked lol.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 12, 2012)

Exodus Cheese in Aquafarm at 23 days 12/12



Black Rose x Exodus Cheese at 30 days 12/12



Black Rose x BSB at 30 days 12/12



Super Lemon Haze (Las Pheno) at 30 days 12/12


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

nice man, hows bigs that exo haha loving the water farm ent it
exo x br looking sound as a pound and the bsb is a lil stunner. looking like 3 big buds


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 12, 2012)

The exo in the farms bout 45cmx35cm n 12 inches high got about 17 decent colas on it. Really hopin for a good harvest from it. The ither 2 of ttts r real good in fact am proper suprised lol...

U need tae get some pics up m8. Email me them if u dnt wanna post on here lol. Chokin to see some of the.phenos a can expect


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 12, 2012)

What all this batty caper there it was you that lost out lol there were your bc lol,ge
mdbt some info bout them t is lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

way up fellas. g u need send me details dude to pass to the fairy god brother haha.
sod it i will email u few today then fella. be after me job hunt tho...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

wanna see pics then?
thin leafs bc
same again
wide bc leaves
another bc
exo x br
exo right bc left
2 diff looking bcs


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats some healthy look ladies mate.... Is that the only 2 females you got in the blue cheese or has it only been the 2 different phenos?? Either way both lookin real nice, a see what you mean about them loving the led's in veg..

A wee tip, see once you've uploaded the pics before you click the post quick reply double click on the picture. It'l bring up a wee box, if you click in the wee box that says large then click ok that will make the big pictures 

Aw aye ur EXOxBR looks feck all like mine lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

that y i took a cut. it is stinky even the clone.
on uk there a pic off my hand and a leaf. its the bc broad leaf one. u see my slim leaf bc curls outwards, is sexy i like it.
na theeres i exo and bout 5 bc, two thin leafs to thick leafs.
will show males tomoz they kipping now. oh and one small bc that topped i think is a male


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that y i took a cut. it is stinky even the clone.
> on uk there a pic off my hand and a leaf. its the bc broad leaf one. u see my slim leaf bc curls outwards, is sexy i like it.
> na theeres i exo and bout 5 bc, two thin leafs to thick leafs.
> will show males tomoz they kipping now. oh and one small bc that topped i think is a male


So just the 2 pheno's so far then  defo goin to get 5 popped this wknd need to get them in 12/12 to sex, but then again a might just run 12/12 through as I have so many, then when got bout half left al start thinkin about a keep lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

wen u got half left i will send u bc crossed with exo x br ahaha or exo x br f2s.
the bc dont smell like the exo tho but solid lil plants. ive dropped them n all sorts. and over watered few times
the exo i got wood u like a cut or two if i get them too take??


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wen u got half left i will send u bc crossed with exo x br ahaha or exo x br f2s.
> the bc dont smell like the exo tho but solid lil plants. ive dropped them n all sorts. and over watered few times
> the exo i got wood u like a cut or two if i get them too take??


Hypothetically I would love to mate but I would only be able to flower the cut, in my little veg cub, I got room for one mother n 6-8 clones/seedlings. Plannin on keepin the psycho for a while, although Bill's keepin it a think so may be able to twist his arm for a cut every now n again lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

oh isee no worrys well im gunna build a veg room and try keep her alive so b plenty chance hypothetically, no rush nor problems
shes a keeper i think starting bush now so week or two and b flowering. time up feeds abit i feel. 
hapy bday to ya mrs matey.
my mrs got pics on lappy but i figured out how posst pics am proud myself haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

There lookin pretty healthy to me mate, wouldnt up it too much. Did u get ma wee tip on how to make your pics bigger? Computers are a brilliant thing if you know how to use them properly, a hate it wen ma mum asks to use the laptop, that usually means a few hours of showing her where to click lol....

If I win the lottery mate hypothetically al take every cuttin you wanna send lol, should be able to sort somethin out in a few wks so if it still goin spare al gve u a nod....

Wish the inlaws would hurry up n go, am ready for bed, will need to mist the clones as well, they're due to sleep in 20 mins or so


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

inlaws not no? mine dont they wood run me out town haha.
i will do bigger pics in future haha. to many to supersize haha
if u tempted by the clones hypothetically wont b a prob. 
wot i will do is flower the big one and soon as my clone vegging out i will take as many as u want matey.
i worry bout taking clones in flower seemed fail few times in flower wen i tried before. my clone i only spray 1ce a day as led cool temps and the baggy i use keeps moisture locked in. unlike last time under hps in a prob i was misting all day really


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm bout 3-4 maybe more a dy, its not really warm but with cupboard door shut it does build up a bit. They're in coco party cups so not drying out that way, jst tryin to keep as humid as poss not having a prop, will get one eventually again cashflow lol.....

Am hopeful al get at least one this time, if a get 4 even better, more choices lol...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

u will smash it matey. i used out date rooting hormones till cheque clears in bank. if my clone dont take i will snip again n get btter rooting gel.
i cut bottoms mine my own way i figured out. i do a different angle from the 45 degrees. i do it so loads surface showing and cut up one side the bottom cut to to increase the rooting surface if u no wot i mean??
did that last time n got 4 out 4 clones. before i did the old way wot all peeps do and only half success so i modifyied it till it worked for me.
im always trying something new and mixing things up. i think u learn more from mistakes. which works well for me as i fuck up quite abit haha
i prob cut bottom clones 30 degrees ish so more to play with


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fuck mine were about 45 degrees lol, dipped into a new bottle of clonex. A dunno, maybe am no supposed to be a cloner lol.

Well fingers crossed about 4-5 wks left on the plants, thats y a thinkin if a stick a few BC's in 12/12 they would be ready a few wks after these and in between al hve refilled the farm with psychosis n tht'l b due jst after that and so on and so on lol. Plannin to never run out again n never handin a penny over to robbin cunts every again lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

na everybody does the 45 degree u r right, its just something that worked for me as im cack handed and a clumsy fucker haha, was just saying incase these dont take, not to give up and try lil bit different next time. 
yeah u sound like u got it mastered mate on the plant count. i just hope the bc smokes well or im gunna have few angry growers haha. well i should crop bc 1st so fairy will fly by mayb hypothetically ha ha. if ent best smoke or up to ya high standards always others who will pay through the nose for it hypothetically so u wont b stuck with it im sure.
wish i had a good bud to smoke off my last grow so i could hand on heart say its a blinding smoke but i didnt and cant.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

A wnt gve up dnt wanna totally destroy this psycho though, may have to give up tryin on that n jst flower her so that a can say av grew psychosis lol... Keep tryin the clones with different plants. Will see what happens....

Am sure your Blue Cheese'l be decent mate, seems that you have cut the phenos down as well, u gettin any thc startin before flower?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

na i dont use the full spec on light till flower, as full spec helps stretch and wanna keep short. full spec has th far red (ir) and uv on it as well as the red specs and the uv and ir cause the thc i believe. got couple white hairs tho so starting preflower a lil now.
im happy i breed out the hermie gene man that was my target really. out 8 seeds i was gifted half was hermies, 3 males and one fem. and out my breed seeds no hermies as off yet.
mate in cormwall has 30 odd babys on go so will see how he does on his outdoor grow. so far no hermies showing for him either so im chuffed. dony b suprised tho if they go rainbow colours deep in flower, last one went crazy deep in flower and stank like a beasty so im hopeful like.
the psycho simular to exo and livers? in growing terms?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

It seems to be mate, exo cheese is like a strong blue cheese, livers n psycho taste very similar although psycho stronger. Livers grows kinda viney as well. Fuck a dunno am stoned oot ma nut n strugglin to remember what the conversations about now lol, feel as if am jst rambling lol...

Wanna see some nice colours in ma plants, if ad left the livers another wk a think it would hve been a nice purple colour but a didnt notice still a started trimming lol... Might be doin a hypothetical deal with another riu member so waitin on a strain recommendation lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

sounds intersting wee deal, good to have a swap every now and then. 
i gotta see bout mrs job and see if got enough to do a seed shop from our local seed store bb. as me tax cash looks set go on morgage gggrrrrhhhhh.
got great cross in mind and wanna b 1st do it


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Awww thats not so good, at least ur mortgage paid matey, one less thing to worry about.... A wont ask what your goin to buy keep ur strain creation secret so u can be first lol.. Will be good he got some more nice strains jst dnt wanna get somethin till av got proper room for it.... Oh aye he got the DOG!!!! lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

i should make a mad dog strain really haha b daft not to.
yeah the dog looks special man im waiting on the reg seeds tho. hear a fellow riu er has a stunning dog and no sign hermie on it. sounds a keeper to me


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i should make a mad dog strain really haha b daft not to.
> yeah the dog looks special man im waiting on the reg seeds tho. hear a fellow riu er has a stunning dog and no sign hermie on it. sounds a keeper to me


Hmmmm sounds interesting, saw some nice dog pics on Cinders' page n on Club 600 tonight, made ma mouth water lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

no pic i seen off the dog beats dons pics. i get a woody wen see them haha. u seen them? if not i think they in ssb thread. 
laters


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

did ya get me pm m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

*



The grass i was talking bout the other day is cateract i offered him kush and the cheeky mug threatened to grass me up! I see any of my riu friends talking to that cunt dont ever expect a reply from me, a clone, sample or shit

Grass's are scum​
​
​
​

*


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i fucking hate grssing cunts! get a life they want to! and you was offering to help him out too?

mdb that would be an awesome name for your seed company, id deffinately give them a try lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i fucking hate grssing cunts! get a life they want to! and you was offering to help him out too?
> 
> mdb that would be an awesome name for your seed company, id deffinately give them a try lol


haha company? wow .1 step at a time haha, was talking bout a strain name fella. sure plenty seed companys wood sell a good strain for ya. have 1 in mind already if i ever make anything stunning. 
we see am still a new grower really, only had just over year at growing, still lots to learn and grow yet. any seed i do for next year will b gifts to peeps u want some hypothetically
my seeds all over already haahaa, as i was giftd all my seeds so far


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

how r u mrt anyways, did u getthat job where u get piss tested??


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how r u mrt anyways, did u getthat job where u get piss tested??


you dont have to be big to be a company, just 1 strain and you could start 1 from your own home. im good thanks, still aint heared anything yet. the boss came down my house and said i was garanteed an interview in the next 2 weeks wich is up today. i was happy to wait a bit to make sure the weed is out of my system and im going to phone them monday. hows things with you butt?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

ok matey ups and downs but on whole all good. 
well good luck on job. u will need a new hobby if u get it, or grow just for the fun off it hahahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

Evening peeps. U grinning from ear to ear then MDB? Lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

like u wouldnt believe and a matey dropped a gram off for me as he nos its bad luck for me on matchday not to b smoking, were a bunch superstisus fools who cant spell and have 11 toes hahaha.
heart was pounding through that match. wen i saw ya old boy score my blkood pressure must gone crazy and the rage started. but 2nd half toffees looked scared and let us in th game, was a good match tho good event


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

Aye a wiz gonnae watch it then a seen it was on espn  u watchin UFC??

Al defo not b bk on uk thread unless postin some pics for ttt. Too many dickheads well grasses lol.. Cany beleive that cataract cunt. Wiz aw nicey nice tae me told me he's an old member his id was ludacris. Wonder y he was banned now eh?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah u not wrong, always one bad apple, he was nice with me too. but a grass is a grass.
anyways sambos sound as a pound so i woodnt chat some1 who threatened him.
hell yeah ufc man. saved a j for that very thing


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuckin pish man,the only decent stream a can find is foreign


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

ask ic3 i think he put up a link early today in the uk


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

im on 1 2night just ad dinner at weatherspoon on me own like, when i got out there was a cab with 2 bloke 2 birds getting once out i poked me me head in the door and said boss can ya please ring me a cab a i got no cred.

the bigger cunt who just got out the taxi said yeah right boss laughing i dropped all me bags n said lets fucking have it! he walked in the ski 
dome jus ignoring me, so i open the door and shouted out ''oi BOSS get ur fucking arse outside NOW'' he looked n walked away fucking pussy.

he was a lump aswel fucking pussy.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im on 1 2night just ad dinner at weatherspoon on me own like, when i got out there was a cab with 2 bloke 2 birds getting once out i poked me me head in the door and said boss can ya please ring me a cab a i got no cred.
> 
> the bigger cunt who just got out the taxi said yeah right boss laughing i dropped all me bags n said lets fucking have it! he walked in the ski
> dome jus ignoring me, so i open the door and shouted out ''oi BOSS get ur fucking arse outside NOW'' he looked n walked away fucking pussy.
> ...


Fuck sake matey,ur really needin tae let off some steam. U sure u should keep knockin bk the downers m8 dnt sound like they doin u any good. 

On another note kinda early in the nite for a punch up? Lmao,still a pussy tho lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im on 1 2night just ad dinner at weatherspoon on me own like, when i got out there was a cab with 2 bloke 2 birds getting once out i poked me me head in the door and said boss can ya please ring me a cab a i got no cred.
> 
> the bigger cunt who just got out the taxi said yeah right boss laughing i dropped all me bags n said lets fucking have it! he walked in the ski
> dome jus ignoring me, so i open the door and shouted out ''oi BOSS get ur fucking arse outside NOW'' he looked n walked away fucking pussy.
> ...


u in the wars matey?
haha dont get ya self in trouble tho fella.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u in the wars matey?
> haha dont get ya self in trouble tho fella.



too much to lose and the ski dome is cctv to fuck but i wana go back down there now n do the cunt infront of his bird and that slag too


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

na man it to open to many peeps there on a sat night.
build a massive reefa n chill haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

u found a better streamin scotia, track down ic3 m4l3?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

Na m8 still watchin it in foreign only english is bruce buffer lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

we r live haha old brucey boy does my nut in hhahaha.
ent on espn till 40 more mins? u watching the fb prelims?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

Naw its first row sports fuel tv the facebook things finished a think. A aint got espn either lol. Got an english stream now though,so not all bad n managed to hook ma laptop up to ma tv


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

On a lighter note the latest addition to the family


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> On a lighter note the latest addition to the family
> 
> View attachment 2121699


he looks cool. stoned in pic is he haha falt on back, looks settled already


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

Aye settled rite in the wee bitch,mrs has named her lucy lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

lucy the cat haha. dog getting any better with it?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

Aye he's no bothered with her 2dy thank fuck. Ur cat still goin in ur grow?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

i hope shes learnt now as we had a lil one on one after that last incident


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye he's no bothered with her 2dy thank fuck. Ur cat still goin in ur grow?



MSN me a stream link please mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ok matey ups and downs but on whole all good.
> well good luck on job. u will need a new hobby if u get it, or grow just for the fun off it hahahaha


cheers butt. yeah the growing is more addictive than the smoking. i think ill just get the misses to piss in a bottle for me or start smoking so i can keep growing lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

u no it makes sense hhaha look online there alot cheating ways beat the tests


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

the only way id try is to get a clean sample but i got to see how close they watch you first tho


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 15, 2012)

Fuck me this site gets worse n worse every dy. Aw that on the uk thread cos of a grass!!

Think al b finishin thus grow off in here then goin to bubbleponics.com. They got some good led threads n that mdb. It aint as big as here but peeps seem so much friendlier. Will b givin it a go in there over nxt few wks


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

haha was a funny night man. nothing over serious. dont think anybody upset really haha.
yeah i will have a look at that place. has it got a like button so i can b lazy again haha
wot u smoking tonight matey? bc? blues?
am on some crazy cheesy strain is v v nice.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah its vbulletin with more or less same as here with a like button lol.. Ma id is jst scotia.

Am smokin some bigbuddha cheese grown by a mate. Still cant taste but the smell comin bk jst a bit for a few but its potent stuff grown in an aquafarm 500g off 1 plant lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

500g dry? impressive. 
o how i miss th like button haha
u mixed it up with the username then hahahaha home comforts and that
right am off bed. stoned


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tell me bout it. If ma farm would pull that for me ad b more than happy. U should hve seen the colas,proper dried n cured n like a 10 inch donkey dick lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

So we not friendly enough for ya......pppf




scotia1982 said:


> Fuck me this site gets worse n worse every dy. Aw that on the uk thread cos of a grass!!
> 
> Think al b finishin thus grow off in here then goin to bubbleponics.com. They got some good led threads n that mdb. It aint as big as here but peeps seem so much friendlier. Will b givin it a go in there over nxt few wks


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Its not the users on this site m8 its the mods!! They do ma nut in,startin arguments,abusin members etc etc..

Av made a lot of good friends on here n al probs still pop up in a few journals n threads,cant walk away from the beloved club 600 n see how that sour cherry does lol a wnt b startin another journal tho thats for sure.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Mods, Trolls, people causing arguments>>>>>IGNORE (it's the internet my bru!) 

Anyway, yer always welcome in the 600, we don't get Mods turning up there as we got the 600 Mod "Genuity", who could probably eat all the mods on his breakfast bap if he wanted to ,lol (he's a big lad!)


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

A do ignore them matey,last time a did i still picked up a ban lol


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Sometimes ye jist canny win lad, lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

how do u get banned then? man have i been trying. u must have some skills or bumped into some mini adolf on th way. 
cracking pics again dst


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Jst stick up for a member getin bullied by a mod,easy as abc lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

gonna go off in the uk thread 2day again i this whos thats yanky fucking prick pf a mod think he is?????


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Had a nosey last night m8,no been on the dy. The sites turnin imto a big.joke all.because.of the way its been ran


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

haha how do sambo u missed the ruck didnt ya haha.
i done the whole sticking up for peeps and still ent been banned yet... fun and games


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

some pics for you all, exo cheese at 27 days the rest at 34 days 

Exo Cheese


BRxExo


Possibly BRxBSB but with the lack of colour am doubting it now


Super Lemon Haze


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

looking goooood m8

got a few 180mg defqon e's today aint tested yet tho wont for a while


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cheers mate, countin down the days now lol....

Fuck your gonnae end up wae no liver or kidneys left.... U get them from Dam??


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers mate, countin down the days now lol....
> 
> Fuck your gonnae end up wae no liver or kidneys left.... U get them from Dam??


yeah m8............................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

spot on there scotia looking lovely.
wont b long now and u b smoking the lot off it hahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> spot on there scotia looking lovely.
> wont b long now and u b smoking the lot off it hahaha


Fuckin right mate if a get this job am keepin the lot lmao.... Gave the airpots a boost of canna pk13/14 today will add that for the coming week then ripen for 14-21 as I'm running out of bloom and al need to keep that for the exo in the farm. Looks like all for of ma psycho clones have rooted so will be full steam ahead in the nxt few dys. Put the mother into the flower tent tonight and will veg a cut up for a new mother. Got 5 of your BC's in the toilet paper jst now will probs jst pot them up 2moz n c what sprouts in the nxt few dys 



newuserlol said:


> yeah m8............................


No took one of them for yrs, sold them bout 10 yr ago, was on bout 70 from thurs to sun, dnt half make you lose weight lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

looking good. my super lemon haze wouldnt flower on my last grow . how much longer are you going to leave them go? i got about 4 weeks. my mate has been telling me to cut them down next week cos he swears by 6 weeks. i told him no but i might cut enough for a joint off for him to try and then give a taster of 9 weeks for him to see the difference.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

i used to love my e's! they went shit a few years back tho i took some and all i had was the come down. my mate said he had some good ones back last summer but they where £10 each and with the kids i cant really take them anymore


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Al let them all go 8-9 weeks mate apart from SLH al let it go 10... The ghe ripen is supposed to speed up the ripening process, so will play by ear they'll all get 14 dys minimum on the ripen and then we'll see.... A would say 6 weeks is no where near long enough maybe 7 at a push, the buzz'l last for about 10 mins lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

full power scotty. one booming green room u will b having.
did u take a snip of the slh? u wanna keep one them in there i reckon hahahah


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Na but a can get a snip think its gettin kept it goin by a riu'r up here... The psycho's lovely mate, will be keepin that one for a while or sendin it where a can get it back lol

Full steam ahead mate, like a said dnt wanna b runnin out anymore, cant afford to is the main reason. A wanna get some sour cherry a think from BB n goin to try the BRxBSB's again once the blue cheese n psycho r a bit further on. So many different seed strains a would like to try n the list gets bigger every time a look


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

thats cool then. wot u up to 2night then?
alot new sorts out there but just think all the fun u will have growing and smoking them all over the years ahead hahahaha
got few gs off some exo. sent mrs so i never got see before i brought and its lil damp for my liking. nice tho but defo could b better.
built a scrog other day but forgot want one plant to breed with and move in and out tent alot , so im gunna need reshape the screen abit for easy moveability.
gunna have cut a quarter off it i think really and have one next to the scrog for the breeding, or i could do mini scrog screens on each pot but how wood i fix it to the pot easyish??


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> thats cool then. wot u up to 2night then?
> alot new sorts out there but just think all the fun u will have growing and smoking them all over the years ahead hahahaha
> got few gs off some exo. sent mrs so i never got see before i brought and its lil damp for my liking. nice tho but defo could b better.
> built a scrog other day but forgot want one plant to breed with and move in and out tent alot , so im gunna need reshape the screen abit for easy moveability.
> gunna have cut a quarter off it i think really and have one next to the scrog for the breeding, or i could do mini scrog screens on each pot but how wood i fix it to the pot easyish??


Mini moveable scrogs, this is the link your lookin for matey https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407263-las-fingerez-mini-movable-scrog.html#post5285021 Absolute genius lol that should make things a bit easier.

Not up to fuck all tonight got to sign on tomorrow, so gettin ready to go up to bed. Been up early doors with kitten n wee man past few dys so early night is much needed lol.. Ma mate txt me sayin he had some super skunk but am rooked so no chance. Got the crystals in ma grinder for bed so lookin forward to that lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

thc in grinders i like to mix with weed and that wipes me out end off a night.
kids here still so nothing special here tonight. had good laugh with the kids tho.
sound will look at that tomoz. u no i think i read it ages back but good catch up again, prob where got idea from infact.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

al gve it a go sometime, thinkin more of a proper scrog with ma farm and a psycho cut, but we'll need to see what happens.

Well off to see if any jobs, will catch u laterz or 2moz matey....


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

i said he needed to leave them go longer. thats why i wanted to give him a taster from 6 and 9 weeks. i left the ww go 8 weeks and that was nice, i had a good head off the bit i cut off it at 6 weeks but like you said the head dont last long


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

good head haha makes me think off bed time with the mrs.
hows tricks mr t? do u pity the fool?
laters scotia


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

lol yeah everythings good thanks, i tried phonning that bloke about the job but he'd gone home. and that was dinner time. they said to phone back at 8 tomorrow morning, so im up early. hows things with you? i was reading a good thread about scrog a few months back. 1 of them had enough in the end said you do get more out of it but the buds are smaller and its harder come crop time. it was only the 1 guy tho


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

yeah scrogs and led growing go hnd in hand really same for airpots and perlight. all needed really to get best out light.
im good matey had good weekend. 
so u playing the waiting game then, keep on there cases just shows u keen


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

if i can get away with smoking i was looking at getting some coco and air pots for the next grow. if i do should i mix in some of that pelite stuff? yeah the waiting game is shit. they got loads of machines up there now and all with drivers but they still havent even given me a call so i dont think there is actually a place for me now but still got to give it a try


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> if i can get away with smoking i was looking at getting some coco and air pots for the next grow. if i do should i mix in some of that pelite stuff? yeah the waiting game is shit. they got loads of machines up there now and all with drivers but they still havent even given me a call so i dont think there is actually a place for me now but still got to give it a try


just get some canna pro plus and ur airpots and ur be fine no real need for the perlite.

hows u anyway m8? gisa snickers lolol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

whats happening mate?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

cheers, i was going to go with canna again. is the pro plus the make of the coco? lmao im good thanks butt. hows things with you?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers, i was going to go with canna again. is the pro plus the make of the coco? lmao im good thanks butt. hows things with you?


pro plus m8 no need to be soaking it etc its lovely stuff, there was a bit BUTT when u said ur good whats up?

im been ok missus had a baby on me birthday last week i then next day got a sickness bug so had to stay away at me own place and take copius amounts of drugs lolol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

butt is what we use in wales instead of mate lol. congrats on the baby, good drugs i hope? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

perlight i wood reccommend for led mate as u dont water or feed half as much mate. led gets root rot if u dont no wot u doing
your hps so u b fine without. more transpiring or wotever the term is hahhh bit on stoned side


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> butt is what we use in wales instead of mate lol. congrats on the baby, good drugs i hope? lol


lmao

im a twat aint i lololol

good drugs lololol

u heard of the silk road?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

haha i miss the feeling. i cant get to sleep in the nights now cos i havent smoked for a few weeks. do any of you know if its better to get a mh for veg and hps for flower or a duel spectrum for both?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao
> 
> im a twat aint i lololol
> 
> ...


lol im used to it, i had to explain myself to americans about a year ago when i was playing an online game cos they didnt understand half of what i was saying.
no what is it?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

mh for veg but there r good dual spec hps also. 
depends wot u wanna spend


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

i was reading something the other day about splitting the wattage so your only getting 300w of usable light for flowering if you use a duel spec. i didnt know if they where talking shit. but as for the veg my duel spec is really good compared to my mates cfl


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

few diff hash there from that site mrt1980


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> few diff hash there from that site mrt1980


fair play. looks like nice stuff. how did you hear about that site? id be too paranoid to try it myself. too many years of smoking i think


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> fair play. looks like nice stuff. how did you hear about that site? id be too paranoid to try it myself. too many years of smoking i think


i got big ears m8 sometimes its helpfull i suppose lol]

i been on the net yrs this sort of thing has been around a long time these are just the 1st where u dont actually pay till u receive ya goods.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Some vendors will require you to finalise early....but not u, ya cunt wth the amount your spending. lol


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great read- I gotz a 1st time seed grow going and picked a few tips here-Thankz_Yep.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

yeps420 said:


> Great read- I gotz a 1st time seed grow going and picked a few tips here-Thankz_Yep.


no probs we like to help in this thread but we dont take trolls or bullshit.

glad to have helped.

have a good day.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Some vendors will require you to finalise early....but not u, ya cunt wth the amount your spending. lol


told ya m8 they are offering me free shit cause of my buyer stats and they want me as a customer...........


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

Afternoon Ladies just thought ad fling up a pick of my psychosis put her in the flower tent last night, she was a mother but got 4 rooted clones now so will make one of them my new mother Muuuuhaaahaaaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> told ya m8 they are offering me free shit cause of my buyer stats and they want me as a customer...........


Fuck mate ad want u as a customer... Lol 

What you been ordering now, or is it still the same as last time we spoke?? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

i just got 2 40mg oxy today n 35g of benzocaine for u no what, got a 180mg defqon pill yday.

waiting on loads more some1 is selling fags ive order 200 to test they aint fakes red lm 14quid a sleeve


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i just got 2 40mg oxy today n 35g of benzocaine for u no what, got a 180mg defqon pill yday.
> 
> waiting on loads more some1 is selling fags ive order 200 to test they aint fakes red lm 14quid a sleeve


Fuck thats no bad 14 quid a sleeve.. A need tae get me some cash chokin tae get a decent bit a hash, fuck a mind the time people were goin bush for hash n now the minute its mentioned you imediately think stinkin tingy plastic bag shite lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

yeps420 said:


> Great read- I gotz a 1st time seed grow going and picked a few tips here-Thankz_Yep.


Thanks for droppin by bro... Dunno bout tips but theres some nice pictures lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck thats no bad 14 quid a sleeve.. A need tae get me some cash chokin tae get a decent bit a hash, fuck a mind the time people were goin bush for hash n now the minute its mentioned you imediately think stinkin tingy plastic bag shite lol



its all pure qaulity m8 what i been sent and all a .1 overweight


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its all pure qaulity m8 what i been sent and all a .1 overweight


Aye am defo ordering some once this crops ready 3-4 weeks till a pull the 1st 2, then the farm n slh will be a wk or 2 after, then the psycho n ma blue cheese seeds will be ready shortly after that. Fuckin pain in the arse mixin up diff feeds n bottles will be worth it though


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye am defo ordering some once this crops ready 3-4 weeks till a pull the 1st 2, then the farm n slh will be a wk or 2 after, then the psycho n ma blue cheese seeds will be ready shortly after that. Fuckin pain in the arse mixin up diff feeds n bottles will be worth it though


what u got growing then scot i dont want no exo or pyscho when ya ready to sort the loan back. no problem tho bro when ever, i got enough drugs to kill a small african nation at the mo lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

My DOG mother will be ready in about 4 weeks for snips(no hermie trait and real OG Kush Dom). Everyone welcome


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> My DOG mother will be ready in about 4 weeks for snips(no hermie trait and real OG Kush Dom). Everyone welcome


 May take you up on that if av got some space left lol... Dnt suppose you got a spare coco block a could get n al square up in a coupla wks??


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

I have. pop round m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I have. pop round m8


 Am in masel wae the wee man m8, al gve u a txt once she gets back see if your still in


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

im going nowhere


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> im going nowhere


 Fuck sorry mate forgot about ur face lol. U still lookin like Po fae Kung Fu Panda?? OJ matey lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

frozen peas work amazing, but aye still look like a second prize.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

afternoon all


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

Afternoon matey, how's tricks?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 17, 2012)

can i cum smoke all your shit lol,what film goes threw all the different type of smokers again?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> can i cum smoke all your shit lol,what film goes threw all the different type of smokers again?


Haha aye mate moan doon for a doob lol... Dnt think av seen that film mate


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 17, 2012)

lol look broView attachment 2126013


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i got big ears m8 sometimes its helpfull i suppose lol]
> 
> i been on the net yrs this sort of thing has been around a long time these are just the 1st where u dont actually pay till u receive ya goods.


i wish i knew about that site back in the day, we used to have what we could get. every weekend used to be different tho. 1 week we'd have acid the next week we'd have downers. always on the pills and smoking tho. mushrooms where the worst. i was taking the for about 7 years before i had a good trip, i thought thats how it was supposed to be lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

alright cheers mate, dropped kid off then had a nice j and watched some gash film called salt. had a nap also was a good afternoon.
i got pm from rob p. he on bubleponics now also


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> alright cheers mate, dropped kid off then had a nice j and watched some gash film called salt. had a nap also was a good afternoon.
> i got pm from rob p. he on bubleponics now also


whatcha fink of that salt???


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> alright cheers mate, dropped kid off then had a nice j and watched some gash film called salt. had a nap also was a good afternoon.
> i got pm from rob p. he on bubleponics now also


Aye am goin to start a thread with ma psychosis the peeps seemed quite friendly n kl, none of this mod abuse pish n grasses lmao..



newuserlol said:


> whatcha fink of that salt???


Av seen it tae, didnt find it very gripping, not much of a thriller (imo), but then a dnt really think Angelina Jolies that big an actress, she should stick to adopting african babies


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

hhah scotia i like that, i was laughing through an action film so wasnt the best newuser haha.
found it was trying to b clever and left alot flaws in story let alone how unrealistic it was. she was like a cross between spiderman/james bond, and bruce lee haha.
i like a good action film but that 1 wasnt for me


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hhah scotia i like that, i was laughing through an action film so wasnt the best newuser haha.
> found it was trying to b clever and left alot flaws in story let alone how unrealistic it was. she was like a cross between spiderman/james bond, and bruce lee haha.
> i like a good action film but that 1 wasnt for me


i got to say i enjoyed it. i love angelina anyway. wanted was my fav tho


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

oh shes fit and nice look at and i found it funny as was stoned but na didnt grip me . wanted was good tho i agree on that 1.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 17, 2012)

ive sat and watched a clock for 8 hours on a come down before tho so any film is good to me


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dnt think av seen wanted, you seen the adjustment bureau or inception??


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

haha no neither mate. worth a watch then?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 17, 2012)

ive seen them, i didnt like them that much. or that shutter island. im not that fussed on matt damon or leonardo decaprio so that put me off i think


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

Definately mate av watched them twice, a got right into them. If you like horrors insidious is a cracker, jumped a few times watchin that one lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 17, 2012)

i know its an old one but i watched that stir of echoes and darkeness falls the other night. i found them jumpy lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

A always used to look at that Stir of Echoes in the video shop but never ever rented it lol, it worth a watch then? It a spooky one?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

insideous wasnt the scariest film for mw. ok film but im hard to scare with horrors, i cant remember last film that spooked me really
put a snake near me and it a diff storey or get me do a bungy jump and ill shake with fear haha and run off i reckon or start swingind with panic haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

Downloaded that Devil Inside after waiting months for it, biggest pile of pish av seen in ma life. Based on true events ma hairy hole!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

devil inside is that shite? i was planning on seeing that.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

Not one a would recommend, we saw the trailer before xmas n as soon as copy was there I dwnloaded it, waste of a coupla hrs imo


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

dam had hopes for thhat film haha.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dam had hopes for thhat film haha.


So did we lol....

Started up a wee journal on that bubbleponics, goin to see what its like could be good for some other connections. Will feel it out anyway see what like...


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A always used to look at that Stir of Echoes in the video shop but never ever rented it lol, it worth a watch then? It a spooky one?


yeah i enjoyed it. its more a jumpy film than a scary 1. the scariest film i watched was the ring. i had smoked a shit load and stuff started to happen to me out of the film! i thought i was fucked lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> insideous wasnt the scariest film for mw. ok film but im hard to scare with horrors, i cant remember last film that spooked me really
> put a snake near me and it a diff storey or get me do a bungy jump and ill shake with fear haha and run off i reckon or start swingind with panic haha


give me snakes or a bungy jump over smoking while watching a horror, then having to walk home from a mates house in the middle of the night. lol

i just took 2 cuttings off my favorite plant. i know it late but it looks so good it was worth a try. its covered in cristals and its short and stocky.
i phonned that bloke about the job, he said the dumpers up there are contractors getting the place ready and they should be taking on in 3 weeks, they got to wait for the machines to come in from germany or something


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

german dumpers? u wanna b careful with them that they dont try take out ethnic groups haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 18, 2012)

haha they can take what they want as long as they pay me. have a look on google for a volvo a40d thats the ones i should be driving if i get the job


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

Who the fuck needs enemies wae mates like mine 

One thing after another 2dy. Roll on 2moz......


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

that sounding bad fella


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

Uch so called pals lettin me dwn for money am owed,oven went on fire wen makin dinner, so no dinner 2nite,no money n no smoke...

Wiz supposed tae get 10 last night,then this mornin,then 2nite n still nothin. Think the tyre iron'l b comin out 2moz. Oh n to top it off a guy a help out wae a bit when hes stuck told me he coulnt even gve me a 20 tae fri cos he needs petrol money


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah i have a fuck load them type mates. u no i found soon as i stopped selling they became cunts and didnt bother with me unless they struggling find weed.
and they never pay without a chase, real ass holes .
always happens wen u need them to come through for ya.
i mean am god father to afew there kids to and they still treat ya like it so i washed my hands with most them.
bout set up a sr account as hard find good bit here last week or so. may try order some ther pink blue kush or wotever it called. if i get bit i will have word with fairy, same for if find oz up here anything good


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

Think al b stickin tae online m8's now less grief n messin about lol... Gotta fne landlord in mornin n tell him he beta supply a new built in oven again. Fuckin 2nd time n we aint even been in a yr  fuckin last thing a wnt's the landlord pokin about...

Well quiet nite for me bed at 10 lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 18, 2012)

gutted for you mate. our oven went last xmas, just when we where all spent out lol. the nothing to smoke thing aint too bad tho when you get used to it. i just find i smoke a lot more fags


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

Kills me the amount of fags we go through. Wen got weed me n the mrs will smoke a 20 deck if that between us without weed ur lokin at double. So basically havin no weeds bad for ma health lmao,fck a gotta find somethin to laugh at 2day 

When we moved in june original oven broke. They replaced with some reconditioned pish n now the fans burned out n wnt on fire,like proper flames out the oven whwn you opened the door. Ruined dinner n feckin skint till fri bar money for milk n bread etc. Oh well 3 wks till crop that'l turn ma frown upside dwn


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

Kills me the amount of fags we go through. Wen got weed me n the mrs will smoke a 20 deck if that between us without weed ur lokin at double. So basically havin no weeds bad for ma health lmao,fck a gotta find somethin to laugh at 2day 

When we moved in june original oven broke. They replaced with some reconditioned pish n now the fans burned out n wnt on fire,like proper flames out the oven whwn you opened the door. Ruined dinner n feckin skint till fri bar money for milk n bread etc. Oh well 3 wks till crop that'l turn ma frown upside dwn


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 18, 2012)

just do what i done last time and cut enough off to get you through. i dried it on top of the light. i know you lose a bit of your final yeild but if you havent got anything to smoke its better than waiting


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Kills me the amount of fags we go through. Wen got weed me n the mrs will smoke a 20 deck if that between us without weed ur lokin at double. So basically havin no weeds bad for ma health lmao,fck a gotta find somethin to laugh at 2day
> 
> When we moved in june original oven broke. They replaced with some reconditioned pish n now the fans burned out n wnt on fire,like proper flames out the oven whwn you opened the door. Ruined dinner n feckin skint till fri bar money for milk n bread etc. Oh well 3 wks till crop that'l turn ma frown upside dwn


they got fags on sr now works out about 16quid for 200 lm red 30quid for 200 malboro red theres others too ive orderderd 400 to test


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

never rains but pours eh? hope landlord dont do to much poking around matey


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck buyin cheaper fags mate al jst smoke more lol.... Did you get ma txt earlier Sambo?

Am goin to control maself n not chop anythin off, cos they're lookin 2 damn good now. The exo buds in the farm are gettin bigger by the hour, well they look like that to me lol......

Will keep landlord dwnstairs jst the smell need to worry about, got carb on 24/7 and it still reekin


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

i dont get the txt scot? whatcha mean?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

i bet they r swelling well now matey.
my mate got an exo for me waiting. ment b foot tall. i will see wot it like if to stretchy or been ragged about i with leave it out and take a clone or two maybe n get them under led for month or so vegging out.
anyways got big bag perlight today 30 quid but i think it will last me years man.
they got some bug spray at garden centre says for all flying bugs and red spider mites. says can use on fruit veg flowers and herbs up to day before harvest. am tempted try it on the tounger bc i think is male and see if hurts it at all and if not use that incase the bugs hit in hottter weather.
my male exo r starting open pod slowly. got them in diff room hoping they dont pollenate plants in next room. guess time wikll tell hahah


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont get the txt scot? whatcha mean?


I sent a sms text to your mobile this afternoon, did you get it??? You understand ma scottish accent now lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

the 100ltr bag lolol watch out for the dust when u open it


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I sent a sms text to your mobile this afternoon, did you get it??? You understand ma scottish accent now lmao


yeah i got the txt mate but didnt get what was u was saying lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

cant remember size memory like a seive but its big haha. yeah dust already got me carrying th bag. had slight hole at top sack/bag.
u had a busy day newuser? u tried that kush yet from u no wot i mean


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i bet they r swelling well now matey.
> my mate got an exo for me waiting. ment b foot tall. i will see wot it like if to stretchy or been ragged about i with leave it out and take a clone or two maybe n get them under led for month or so vegging out.
> anyways got big bag perlight today 30 quid but i think it will last me years man.
> they got some bug spray at garden centre says for all flying bugs and red spider mites. says can use on fruit veg flowers and herbs up to day before harvest. am tempted try it on the tounger bc i think is male and see if hurts it at all and if not use that incase the bugs hit in hottter weather.
> my male exo r starting open pod slowly. got them in diff room hoping they dont pollenate plants in next room. guess time wikll tell hahah


Well unless he's had it 3 mile from the light a doubt it'l stretch. Does a fair bit in flower but veg is sound..... Av never added perlite to anythin in ma life bnq soil is the bollocks lol.... Is this the BRxExo pollen?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cant remember size memory like a seive but its big haha. yeah dust already got me carrying th bag. had slight hole at top sack/bag.
> u had a busy day newuser? u tried that kush yet from u no wot i mean


the kush didnt come 2day just a 1 a g of paki black n a few naughtys


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well unless he's had it 3 mile from the light a doubt it'l stretch. Does a fair bit in flower but veg is sound..... Av never added perlite to anythin in ma life bnq soil is the bollocks lol.... Is this the BRxExo pollen?


eye am hoping they dont get bugs as just in a room while the pods open. ent got extra tent at min or cubby big enough. exo x br pollen indeed.
this y thinking spray.
also mayb lil bc pollen if any these last 3 turn out male, one at most i think.
on the exo, it was a clone took n just left in a window as he a lazy arse and didnt bring em back quick, been like that 3 odd week i think. there was 30 odd but a mate managed get 6 
i will prop get chance see it tomoz and see wot state it in, dont want bugs spreading u no


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

bnq soil? wot just bog standard? plain jane?
paki black? sounds like a drunken pub arguement. who u calling a paki black?haha
wots that like ? strong?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah mate when a grew in soil a used BnQ seedling & cutting compost, fuckin great stuff 

You goin to back cross the BRxExo or use the pollen for better things? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

not to sure? back cross a branch on exoxbr maybe or on the cut i took if takes. and defo cross a bc wit the exox br. the best looking one at the time i feel. just to see wot happens


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 18, 2012)

i used the b and q stuff too. i had to get a cheep bag from the local shop for 2 of these tho and its no where near as good. it just hold the water


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> not to sure? back cross a branch on exoxbr maybe or on the cut i took if takes. and defo cross a bc wit the exox br. the best looking one at the time i feel. just to see wot happens


Cool Cool matey, what ever happens am sure it'l b good.... Maybe save me some to put on the psychosis mother, started flowering her a coupla days ago, if not am veggin a cut up 2 go in the farm once the exo's finished so could put on that....



mrt1980 said:


> i used the b and q stuff too. i had to get a cheep bag from the local shop for 2 of these tho and its no where near as good. it just hold the water


Aye ye canny beat it wae a shitty stick, as they say in ma neck of the woods... The seedling stuff is preloaded a bit like the Canna Pro coco, a usually crack ma seeds in small pots n then jst use the rest of the bag to transplant them.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

howdy howdy gowdy


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah mate any spare u welcome to it.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mornin matey u pished the bed??? Lol

gues who's a naughty boy?? With all the xarry on yesterday a forgot it's the mrs bday 2dy... WHOOOPS!!! Lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

thought it was her bday the other week? wen she got the cat??
fell asleep on sofa so it should b did i piss the sofa? haha and to answer your question i wasnt far off funny enough woke up busting to go haha.
back aching like a good un.
happy bday to mrs scotia. u gunna make up for it by doing her and her mates the full monty strip haha haha
still wondering if i can pull off these closed male pods, dry them and them crack them open and get the pollen out off it? or do u have wait till they open natural like. the pollen makes me sneeze like a good un and i wirry if leave it natural that wee bit poollen find way to fems in next room


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

She got the cat last wk but early cos she was the last girl kitten... No strippin for me matey,wouldnt be a thrill for them anyways,probably scare them lol

Wrong person to aak bout pollen m8,probs best askin DST or Don for that 1,av reqd wee bits n pieces but mowhere near enough to advise


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

cat settling ok? 
lil man stopped the decorating now?
yeah will ask one the breeders later today. 
b honest am to tired make much sence till my 2nd coffee.
newuser was u up talking to yaself matey? wot was on the menu last night then?
wot was the sample dog and qq like then?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

A never saw his crazy post till s'mornin. Mrs gran was in till well late so wasnt on much. Aye cats settled into an annoyin wee fucker,playful but annoyin lol

Well am off to pick cards n prezi up fae ma mums hve fun gardenin n al catch ye laterz matey


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

My current shoppin list, shall be purchasing as soon as ma ladies are finished



 Flora Grow GHE (1 litre)
 x 1
 

 Flora Bloom GHE (1 litre)
 x 1
 

 Ripen Final Phase Solution Flush GHE (1 litre)
 x 1
 

 Flora Micro GHE (1 litre)
 x 1
 

 GHE Bio Bloom 30ml
 x 1
 

 Diamond Nectar GHE (500ml)
 x 1
 

 Canna pH Stable Clay Pebbles flood and drain (45 litre)
 x 1
 

 Bio Nova Coco Bricks compressed coco makes 50L + (Pack Of 6)
 x 1
 

 Plastic Sprayers (500ml)
 x 1
 

 Air Pots (8 Ltr )
 x 4
 

 WK Inline ventilation extraction Fans (100mm)
 x 1


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

this diamiond nectar a carb feed? and wots this micro?
just got ya text scotia soz out credit still. being lazy but will get some ;later.
i wood like to have it scotia but am maxed out at moment.u thought selling some if to many?
shame as i wood like try grow some psycho but mayb next run as bc maxed out me tent hahahah


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

That there be a few nutes.......happy shopping.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> this diamiond nectar a carb feed? and wots this micro?
> just got ya text scotia soz out credit still. being lazy but will get some ;later.
> i wood like to have it scotia but am maxed out at moment.u thought selling some if to many?
> shame as i wood like try grow some psycho but mayb next run as bc maxed out me tent hahahah


No probs matey will be keepin a mother anyways.... I'll not bother selling them mate will jst pot it up and flower the fucker lol. Well am assuming they have rooted as thats well over a wk n they're not shrivelled up n dead lol.....

Diamond Nectar is basically a fulvic acid supplement, its good for the roots n general health of the plant. *FloraMicro* provides the plant with all the necessary micro-elements, in a chelated form. It includes also sub micro-elements, and organic buffers which help to stabilise the solution&#8217;s pH. Jst like calmag n stuff like that mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

u seen the threat to sambo in uk thread? if had cred id text him a warning.
yeah that spirt scotia grow the fuckers haha. thanks for offer tho and u one the few id trust to take one, so hope u not offended. i wood wanna do it and u proud and give it more room like. under 357 watts i feel the 6 odd i have is pushing it abit plus the foot plant clone exo coming, and my 3 baby plants it crazy tight in there.
mrs been called in for 2nd interview for a job tomoz so we just had bite eat at canal side pub to celebrate. 
hows ya day going? u had a better day today i hope? any news on wanka mates money for ya?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 19, 2012)

i had the diamond nectar but didnt use much of it. i think i only gave it twice. im switching back to canna next grow tho cos i found the boost was a bit better


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

A use canna PK13/14 along with ma GHE nutes or are you talkin about canna boost???


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 19, 2012)

the whole range being as im trying coco. i can get the lot for £55. im happy with the ghe range but preffered canna. i think the only thing that made my mind up is the little chamber thing that you can squeeze the nutes upto so you can take it out easy with the syringe. lol sad i know


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

hows these plants doing then fella? looking like a good harvest?
they all timed different? so plant or two aweek or something?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mrs been called in for 2nd interview for a job tomoz so we just had bite eat at canal side pub to celebrate.


Good luck to her lad.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

got some paki black hash yday dst some of the nicest ive tried so far.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 19, 2012)

who me? mine are looking healthy i got to say that for the ghe nutes but they are a bit on the small side, i think i should get just over an oz a plant so thats anything from 5 to 8 hopefully  all bubble gum from serious seeds. i ordered some double dutch seeds for a mate monday and they came back today. dont know what they'll be like tho i havent seen anyone thats grown them, i usually try and find a grow report or 2 before i buy seeds for myself


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

was that local or tinternet? 

i've not had a hash joint in donkeys (no tobacco for me anymore so it's kinda hard, and when you mix with weed it's never the same).


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> was that local or tinternet?
> 
> i've not had a hash joint in donkeys (no tobacco for me anymore so it's kinda hard, and when you mix with weed it's never the same).


its soft as fuck m8 nar internet


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

i got a lovely bit of squidgy the now, but it's self made, lol. a mix of dog, exo, livers and sour cherry trim. I was shocked, it came out the 120 micron bag

By the hoo.....Breeders Boutique are running a 50% discount on their seeds for 420. (April the 20th until April 21st)

They are throwing in some free Casey Jones S1's as well in the order, and you may also be lucky to get some other secret new Testers (Lemon Cheese by Dr Green Dre being one)

The code is: 420

Peace, DST


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

dont grow seeds bro, exo,pyschosis,livers is all i run...................


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

it was a general spam lad, lol. But maybe you feel like buying someone a present then? lol. 

Look into my fibre channel, Look into my fibre channel. Now when I send a ping out, YOU WILL BUY SEEDS!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice plug D pity a aint got no cash for about 4 wks 

U fancy doin a 518 special offer??? Lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

all half price u say d? hmmm sounds good to me.
yes sambo id like a gift of ten pack dog seeds, ten pack the better cherry tem pack the qq and a ten pack the killer please haha.
how was the qq sample sambo?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

wots the lem cheese like?
ive had a lemon cheese and i was disappointed. now i no wont b same 1 as ya man doing.by any chance is it a cross off the slh and exo? if so that sounds nice indeedy as the slh is a beast


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha the fairy supposed to be droppin 10 big ones of lemon of to me 2moz


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

not 100% sure about lemon cheese mate, will check with my man. All i know is DrGreenDre grows some fire fore sure so I am sure they'll no be slouches.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

We'll do a Giro special lad.....lol


scotia1982 said:


> Nice plug D pity a aint got no cash for about 4 wks
> 
> U fancy doin a 518 special offer??? Lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

*

DrGreenDre

aint seen him on here for ages​
​

*


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> We'll do a Giro special lad.....lol


Lol sounds good tae me,al be in touch


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

i think he lurks quite a bit mate.



newuserlol said:


> *
> 
> DrGreenDre
> 
> ...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

morning all.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

DST said:


> i think he lurks quite a bit mate.


he was a top grower hay, i use to follow his thread.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

i need to spk with u asap m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i need to spk with u asap m8


Who tae me mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Who tae me mate?


yes m8 i tried ringing ur num 3times???? no answer???


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 20, 2012)

how things everyone? i got offered 5 plants ready for flowering for £100. they are either ak47 or cronic. would you say thats worth it? ill have to cut these down at 8 weeks tho cos i havent got anywhere to put them and he needs them gone in 3 weeks. im thinking of using that ripen from monday to speed it along


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> how things everyone? i got offered 5 plants ready for flowering for £100. they are either ak47 or cronic. would you say thats worth it? ill have to cut these down at 8 weeks tho cos i havent got anywhere to put them and he needs them gone in 3 weeks. im thinking of using that ripen from monday to speed it along


seems a good deal m8 if they healthy n not stretch etc i just sold 9 ready to flip exo n pyschosis for 360


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> seems a good deal m8 if they healthy n not stretch etc i just sold 9 ready to flip exo n pyschosis for 360


how much do you do plain cuttings for then? he did say £150 but i gave him the old laugh and said im not paying that, then i said £100 for 5 and he said go on then. i should have said lower lol. the only set back will be that they are in soil and i wanted to try my clay pebbles or coco this time round. and he hasnt labelled them so i will either have cronic or ak or a mix of both without knowing which is which


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

u will smell chronic a mile off matey in flower. has a very different smell chronic esp to nl. id have them if i was u and they r healthy matey


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u will smell chronic a mile off matey in flower. has a very different smell chronic esp to nl. id have them if i was u and they r healthy matey


ive said yes to them but just would have rahtered known what is what. but if you say ill be able to tell in flowering ill give them a go. whats your opinion on using ripen to cut a week off the flower time?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

y not? always worth a try matey. scotia and sambo swear by it and them boys no there weed haha.
can u not just grab a extra light for vegging the new 1s out for another week or two? hate hear them not going fuul time to grow but as u say matey needs and musts and all that.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> y not? always worth a try matey. scotia and sambo swear by it and them boys no there weed haha.
> can u not just grab a extra light for vegging the new 1s out for another week or two? hate hear them not going fuul time to grow but as u say matey needs and musts and all that.


i think ill have to give it a go i nkow 2 people that should still be in veg at that time so i might ask them if i can keep them there for a week. i wanted to get a prop tent so i might see if i can borrow money to get that.

i got a lot of rust spot looking things coming on the leaves of these now too. i read that it was probably a bit of calcium def so i uped the feeds and it seems to be getting worse. ill dial it back down a bit now or try a flush


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

do u spray plants with lights on?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> do u spray plants with lights on?


no i dont even spray them in veg unless humidity is down. i just leave a little tray of water there to evaporate while they are small but thats been gone for 6 weeks now


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

also if u want the new plants in coco y not clone them and do clones in coco and save best couple big plants as mothers and keep them in soil(th mums) did ya mate say they defo fems or regs?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i think ill have to give it a go i nkow 2 people that should still be in veg at that time so i might ask them if i can keep them there for a week. i wanted to get a prop tent so i might see if i can borrow money to get that.
> 
> i got a lot of rust spot looking things coming on the leaves of these now too. i read that it was probably a bit of calcium def so i uped the feeds and it seems to be getting worse. ill dial it back down a bit now or try a flush


What nutes did u up? Gro/Bloom/Micro or all?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

they mayb just eating nutes outta leaves if they late in flower??? only time i had rust spots was wen i sprayed on a out date nute as foliar feed on plants, in a day i lost 90 per cent fan leafs, i could off cried hahah


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> also if u want the new plants in coco y not clone them and do clones in coco and save best couple big plants as mothers and keep them in soil(th mums) did ya mate say they defo fems or regs?


fems i think. they better be for that price anyway. i was planning on taking a few cuttings off them before i put them on 12/12 anyway


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> What nutes did u up? Gro/Bloom/Micro or all?


micro and bloom

they are nearly 6 weeks into flower


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> fems i think. they better be for that price anyway. i was planning on taking a few cuttings off them before i put them on 12/12 anyway


that way u get few tasty soil ones and few coco ones to try out
how do scotia?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> micro and bloom
> 
> they are nearly 6 weeks into flower


A would have only upped the micro, its what holds the cal & mag. It may have fixed the deficiency but upping the bloom may have caused a bit of burn.... At this stage mate a wouldnt worry either way. If u wnt them dwn early ad start the ripen for 2 wks to take you to 8 and a think you'l find them ready


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that way u get few tasty soil ones and few coco ones to try out
> how do scotia?


Aye am no too bad mate, suffering with a sinus infection, which is also givin me toothache. Was supposed to get a Q last night, then this mornin n now am still sittin here waitin 

Need some pain relief urgently lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A would have only upped the micro, its what holds the cal & mag. It may have fixed the deficiency but upping the bloom may have caused a bit of burn.... At this stage mate a wouldnt worry either way. If u wnt them dwn early ad start the ripen for 2 wks to take you to 8 and a think you'l find them ready


cheers mate. i only put them upto 1.5m per litre each and grow is on 0.5m per litre. the bud seamed to like it tho, they have fattened up since i done it

yeah mdb i was going to keep the moms in soil and the cuttings in coco. i wanted to get that perlite for the soil with the moms in cos id only be running a 2 bulb t5 prop light


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i only put them upto 1.5m per litre each and grow is on 0.5m per litre. the bud seamed to like it tho, they have fattened up since i done it


Yeah mate a wouldnt worry at this late stage, maybe if you were 3 weeks in lol....

Goin to put ma br x exo onto ripen today, SLH & Exo on it nxt wk...... So all in 3 wks n al be onto the nxt


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah mate a wouldnt worry at this late stage, maybe if you were 3 weeks in lol....
> 
> Goin to put ma br x exo onto ripen today, SLH & Exo on it nxt wk...... So all in 3 wks n al be onto the nxt


cheers mate. sorry to hear of your pain and lack of smoke


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. sorry to hear of your pain and lack of smoke


Cheers lol, its sittin waitin for me guys jst no in his bit, txt me at 11.30 last night sayin pop dwn, but fuck that a wiz in ma bed lol...

Smoked a bit of the BR x Exo last night that a accidentally snapped off, fuckin baked me for only being 6 wks, thats y av decided to ripen it for at least a wk then chop chop chop lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers lol, its sittin waitin for me guys jst no in his bit, txt me at 11.30 last night sayin pop dwn, but fuck that a wiz in ma bed lol...
> 
> Smoked a bit of the BR x Exo last night that a accidentally snapped off, fuckin baked me for only being 6 wks, thats y av decided to ripen it for at least a wk then chop chop chop lol


fuck getting out of bed lol. i would have been the same. back in the bonging days we used to ride 4 mile at 4 in the morning to get some if we ran out but not anymore


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> fuck getting out of bed lol. i would have been the same. back in the bonging days we used to ride 4 mile at 4 in the morning to get some if we ran out but not anymore


A think if a didnt have that wee bit a probs would have wnt for it lol... At last a txt to say come dwn in 15 lol.... All this waitin n it'l b a load a shit lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah i still get shit from my tooth but im pretending it fine tioll i cant cole again haha.
good u chopping down week apart or so. means u gotta ration it all way and no sudden huge increase in smoke and then slummit wen it ran out.
i had chop tops males off today as grow so long it woodnt fit back in it cubby. wen weekends here i out them in cubby and tape it shut thick tape so pollen cant get out. its dark but better then them being found or pollenating all my fems. will prob add a tiny cfl to help with dark


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah i still get shit from my tooth but im pretending it fine tioll i cant cole again haha.
> good u chopping down week apart or so. means u gotta ration it all way and no sudden huge increase in smoke and then slummit wen it ran out.
> i had chop tops males off today as grow so long it woodnt fit back in it cubby. wen weekends here i out them in cubby and tape it shut thick tape so pollen cant get out. its dark but better then them being found or pollenating all my fems. will prob add a tiny cfl to help with dark


That was the plan mate,dnt intend on runnin out now a got ma psychosis n mini seed collection lol... Sounds like uv got it sussed out wae ur males should hve some tasty bud this time instead of seedy bud.

Jdt picked up some puff n after smokin half a j am baked even though its chinnnnko lmao... Cant wait till this unkown seed weed is dry. Smoked a doob of popcorn damp this mornin n it was a pretty good stone for bein a wk early


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

u no the quick dry method by cutting bottom stalks up middle?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u no the quick dry method by cutting bottom stalks up middle?


no. is it any good? what site do you watch the ufc on? i just wait and download it in the morning cos im a tired cunt lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

espn i watch. i hope its on that as i saint checked yet.
i will did out a link for the method. i dont no if good


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

its on a short thread called benificial links


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

i cant find that. is it in riu? dont worry about it tho its not on till late anyway and i download it and then stream it to the xbox so i can watch it on the tv. im too tight to get espn. do you watch the ultimate fighter series aswell? dont say who won the last 2 shows tho i havent seen them yet lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jst google ufc free stream youl find a link easy

evening gents hows tricks?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Jst google ufc free stream youl find a link easy
> 
> evening gents hows tricks?


not bad mate. just trying to think of things to make my next grow a bit better. im thinking of getting a better reflector being as im having those plants that will be in soil, cos i was going to try coco. hows things with you?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

morning all. the guy who wrote thread is on my mates list. i will figure out how put up a link after watch ufc, i passed out last night, haha i fembled out the all nighter quick smart


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

mr t put in benificial links in the seach bar top page. it will b 22n thread on list by a dude called nepaljam x oaxaca.
it is one the links in thread


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mr t put in benificial links in the seach bar top page. it will b 22n thread on list by a dude called nepaljam x oaxaca.
> it is one the links in thread


i got it downloading from demonoid already mate. thanks anyway


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

ment say 2nd thread. cool i spotted it other month and gunna try one plant drying tat way and see if it effects the cure


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mornin dudes flaked out n crashed last nite. Really in agony with ma sinus,docs 2moz or me


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

how do? never good being ill.
struggling to smoke to??


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

Do u mean like cuttin in half long ways?? That one a.chopped on fri nearly dry.

Not impressed with the bud quality but it defo gets u stoned lol. Should keep us goin until a chop the rest.

Need to change farm,bottle feeds,watch ufc busy busy busy lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 22, 2012)

i read something the other day about water curring. dont know what its about, it sounds a bit strange to use water to dry your stuff lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

do not water cure or dry its a shite method. most who try it hate it and ment taste like shite
and yeah cut stalks long ways i think. have look at tat thread matey few interesting lil bits in it


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

Still managin to smoke lol...

Av heard water curing leaves it tastin jst as bland as water lol. Think al jst leave.to dry naturally its nearly there another day or so. Put some pk 13/14 in the farm 2dy and the lemon and exo x br on ripen. Re-potted the psychosis into a 6ltr airpot and dwn to one blue cheese seedling due to my own clumsiness lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

Some pics from this morning.....

Black Rose x Exo


Super Lemon Haze (Las Pheno)


Exodus Cheese (UK Clone Only)


Psychosis (UK Clone Only) 7 days 12/12


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

haha how many u kill off? all good tho u the man with the seed collection haha
oh and them pics. looking good. they have swelled well, bet u counting down the days haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

Started with 5, 2 didnt pop n 2 a gve the wrong bottle of feed ooops lol...

Will c wot sex it is first and c wots happenin with ma clones before a pop anymore... Defo countin the dys dwn now,hopefully the ripen'l speed thongs along  farms startin 2 proper stink carb not even handling 1 so goin to h e to invest in a bigger exhaust fan


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

haha costs costs costs eh? always something to add to the grow its never ending haha but so worth the effort.
kid just gone home so joint to roll haha.
watched hat inception other day was a good film. had get it twice as 1st copy froze half way through film. was upsettin havin wait 24 hour to get another copy


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

Aye a enjoyed it matey it gets ur wee mind workin lol... The Adjustment Bureau's quite good tae if uv no seen it. 

Watchin UFC jst now been some quite good KO's so far


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah was ok to b fair the ufc last night/this morning.
im looking forward to the heavy weight night.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

The frank Mir fight?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

dos sntos and mir yeah and all cards that night r the top heavy weights in ufc. overeem tested positive for some drug so mir took his place which made them have shuffle cards abit but still looking good event and bet alot knock outs


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hope so matey thts the only reason a watch it lol. There's was a good couple this mornin though cant remember there names lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

think there was alot of mcdonalds fighting but i was proper tired at time i could made that up hahahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha think u r mate dnt remmber any mcdonalds lol... A cant b fucked doin anythin 2dy cant even bring maself to get out of bed


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

thought u going docs matey??
u sound on a downer matey. 
i cant get motivated today. defo wont b training today at all hahahahahaahahahaahahaha ent done any in weeks now.
tomorrow tho hahahahahahahah


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

Seems to have died down no pain at all this morning, so dunno must have fought it off without antibiotics. Crazy man was wishin for a bullet to put me out ma misery on Saturday night, fuckin agony  Na not in a downer matey jst cant b fucked, one of those days. Guys comin at 1pm to fix oven so will be able to have a decent dinner tonight hopefully..... The wee man watchin Mickey Mouse Clubhouse by fuck does it do your nut in lol.... Haha always tomorrow, think al do the housework tomorrow and the rest of the garden. Suns out here so really should finish the last wee bit lol.... The weather picked up dwn ur end?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

was better yest sunny as hell, but late afternoon pised it down and haled. my ex whos my kis mum lives 12 mile away and she had thunder and all the works.
yeah i can handle all kids shows but dora the explorer. she repeats self all time and it drives me mad. i refuse watch it now and sent my kids dvds i brought her off dora to her mums haha saves me watching it,


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha quite right mate, dnt even no why its still on he's in the other room lol.... You were askin about the the new chronic strains on Uk'r matey, av dne the fruity chronic juice doesnt have a patch on original chronic....

Waitin on the postman then off along to ma mums give her a hand with a coupla things... Will catch u laterz matey....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

aww cool. i will miss out on the fruity juice then. original it looks like tho am lil tempted do lil more research on the supanova ones.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

I have some chronic x's that the Fairy sent me. I am sure fairies can send them back over the channel again if yer interested....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

yes please.
i have seen a seed bank selling them 60 quid for regs? madness man


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

seed companies eh, daylight robbers, lmao....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

DST said:


> seed companies eh, daylight robbers, lmao....


is it serious seeds? shocking ent it.
not all do great promos eh? haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is it serious seeds? shocking ent it.
> not all do great promos eh? haha


you can add a tenner on for delivery too. i always get the mug or something to garentee the shipment aswell


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

i hate paying full price for anything. always have done.
before this week only seeds i brought was a 5 pack budha bublelious which i killed in green house and a ten pack dodgy seeds of bublegum which 2 out 2 ent lived so far haha and i was brought them by mrs at dam market dirt cheap.
everything else ive grown has been a gift
scotia i rented adjustment bureau. will see if any good soon


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

alrite lads 

i just replied to ur pm mrt

hows we all doing?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

how do how do


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do how do



yeah not too bad m8 dont leave till next tues just on a friends wifi

bored to fuck if im honest..................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

u chilling on the heavy nights? on something lil less strong now?
next tues alright fella, u visitin family/friends out there or just lil traveling?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u chilling on the heavy nights? on something lil less strong now?
> next tues alright fella, u visitin family/friends out there or just lil traveling?


i got some VERY rich friends over there m8 i aint paying for the ticket lool and wont be paying for fuck all lololol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

even better then. how long u going for? or u going by how much u enjoy it? didnt u live there for a while?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

nar just a bot of vods n 2 7.5mg zoplicone lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

wtf is zoplicone or do i not wanna no?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> even better then. how long u going for? or u going by how much u enjoy it? didnt u live there for a while?


ticket is for a month m8, but i may stay the 2months then come back n me grow will almost be finished, got me sister looking after it.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wtf is zoplicone or do i not wanna no?


sleeping tablets m8


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

u out weed and hash?
ent drinking with it dangerous? heath ledging style??
haha sis doing it works well. u gotta sort her out bit for the trouble no doubt


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u out weed and hash?
> ent drinking with it dangerous? heath ledging style??
> haha sis doing it works well. u gotta sort her out bit for the trouble no doubt



lifes dangerous bro, fuck it!

yeah will sort her half if its 8wk or a grand if just the 4wks.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

nice, she no wot she doing?
th kush turn up? u been on th hash last week?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nice, she no wot she doing?
> th kush turn up? u been on th hash last week?


shes a clever girl and imo u gotta be a fucking div if u carnt grow weed it too easy, coming 2mora morning for some training.

nar the kush aint shown up but it was being sent to the ex address so fuck nos if shes had it?

nar mate no smoke 2night m8 let me down well he aint got a car 2night so carnt really say let down, i dont pay its all free hes still a let down cunt tho lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

im off bro take it easy......................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

got 2 gram some high grade,strong but tastes like shite 2b honest real chemical taste to it


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

What's happenin peeps? 

Fairy didnt arrive this morning Sambo probs wnt to Ireland again first lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

in abit newuser. go steady yeah.
easy now scotia


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite lads
> 
> i just replied to ur pm mrt
> 
> hows we all doing?


cheers mate i just had it. those sleeping tablets are stronger than most of the ilegal stuff ive had. i used to sit in my room watching my poster of jakki degg dance lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

Evening matey, dramas on the UK'r as usual.... U gve up on puttin pics up? lol

Smokin that unknown plant a chopped on fri, no cure. For bein early its got quite a nice taste n smell to it, cos of density of the wee fucker not much light into middle so bud all to outside. Not best yield but a coupla j's is makin me wanna sleep lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 23, 2012)

thats all you want out of your weed tho and a bit of taste too lol. have you used 1 of those diamond reflectors? im thinking of getting 1 cos ive got the euro reflector at the mo and the light coverage is quite shit


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> thats all you want out of your weed tho and a bit of taste too lol. have you used 1 of those diamond reflectors? im thinking of getting 1 cos ive got the euro reflector at the mo and the light coverage is quite shit


Never used one mate, if a was goin to invest in a good reflector ad go for a cool tube or a parabolic....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

pics me?? u got wrong man im mr paranoid hahaha.
yeah i will do some more tomorrow. they due a feed and super cropping/topping.
grown alot since last snaps. guna add netting next few daws to the 2 or 3 bigger ones.
may take a snip or two the bc for breeding i dunnio yet.
thinking getting male tent set up asap but need it silent and a light that dont kick out any heat. there any good cfl out there like that. or a big t5 with switchs controoling wot bulbs u use???
mrs got job tday guno if said. she just treated self to a cheap young pony todo up and sell on. should get good few hundred in few months profit if not nearer a grand. also kids get play with it so it works well


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

What about that £40 one from gro-tec its fuckin genius for veg mate..... aw thats good she got job mate, saves you goin to jobcentre lol.....

U mean a real hay eatin pony?? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah a apple chomping four legged beasty. haha not an amount money nor a make off shellsuit training sportswear haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

thought that g tech was only big enough one mother? that do flower specs also? is the bigger one 70 quid?


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

A wee bit safer in this thread then eh!!! lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

na ma cupboards big enough for one mother lol.... got ma clones n seedlings under it as well. Its supposed to be like a 400mh wouldnt be fantastic for flower but should work especially if for males..

How the fuck you supposed to "do up" a pony??? lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

DST said:


> A wee bit safer in this thread then eh!!! lol.


As always D, no dramas in here lol.....

How's life across the channel?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

whey up dst. yeah this a calm thread, neva agro here. haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> na ma cupboards big enough for one mother lol.... got ma clones n seedlings under it as well. Its supposed to be like a 400mh wouldnt be fantastic for flower but should work especially if for males..
> 
> How the fuck you supposed to "do up" a pony??? lmao


the light run silent too?


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Nae bad lad. Just finished having a post dinner bifter in the outdoor stinky room (not allowed to smoke or have weed in the house, whipped I am! lol) Finished ma cuppa, quick bongo then back indoors again.

Got all my little ones out in the greenhouse now (not the greatest of weather but hey ho). Got my veg tent with my males flowering in it at the moment. Gonna be a session with some sexy hotties soon enough me thinks.

I have another tent sitting there, I just don't know where I can put it!!! NAE ROOM MAN...

Take it easy bru.

DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

"Gonna be a session with some sexy hotties soon enough me thinks."

Now when I come over in Aug, thats what Im talking about. lol (checking over my shoulder to make sure Mrs aint reading)


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

haha i went window shopping. was a good mix some horrid man u wooodnt even if they paid u but there 3 or 4 alright ones haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> the light run silent too?


Not a peep out it matey am surprised at how good it is. Pony sounds good at least it dont need to live out in your garden lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

haha na fuck that i dont like the creatures much but kids do.
im a dog man hahahahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Funnily enough I like the DOG too. lol Another plug there DST....I should be on comm. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Nae bad lad. Just finished having a post dinner bifter in the outdoor stinky room (not allowed to smoke or have weed in the house, whipped I am! lol) Finished ma cuppa, quick bongo then back indoors again.
> 
> Got all my little ones out in the greenhouse now (not the greatest of weather but hey ho). Got my veg tent with my males flowering in it at the moment. Gonna be a session with some sexy hotties soon enough me thinks.
> 
> ...


No smoking indoors, at least you get the weather in summer for it matey..... A think if a had to go outside here for a puff all the time ad gve up lol....

Take it easy matey


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

so u think that light wood grow well afew mothers at a time?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah m8 4 easy a would say if u got the space for them. Ma psycho.was under it from the dy it arrived till a wk sunday past n its a healthy lookin lady,should.get a good oz or 2 off her even with all the cuts taken


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

hmm may get it then. sounds alrit to me. how close can u get it without burning plant?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

Within mm's m8 they only actually burn if they touch the bulb


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

works well then so can leave them day or to in garage at a time. 
how long till ya next plant harvest?
how long u veg out the psycho?
liking sound this deep phychosis and engineers dream and qrazy quake i think b the next grow hahahaha


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Never used one mate, if a was goin to invest in a good reflector ad go for a cool tube or a parabolic....


i had a little look at the parabolic ones but it said you needed a bit of room at the top for it. the diamond reflector is and air cooled one just not a tube lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> works well then so can leave them day or to in garage at a time.
> how long till ya next plant harvest?
> how long u veg out the psycho?
> liking sound this deep phychosis and engineers dream and qrazy quake i think b the next grow hahahaha


yeah m8 as long as hve enuf food 2 dys easy. Will be chopping in biut 7-10 dys m8 the br x & slh or mite leave the slh till same week as exo in farm.

Might c if the fairy will come pick up a wee cut of the ed mate. When u read that compared to dog a dnt no y it dnt get as much hype!! dST!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i had a little look at the parabolic ones but it said you needed a bit of room at the top for it. the diamond reflector is and air cooled one just not a tube lol


A suppose its like most of the equipment u buy the best u can afford n what suits your grow room space. Theres mountains of stuff ad love to hve but where to put it all lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

u may as well ave a cut on each plant i grow or each strain i grow out. least then u tried most them then and make ya own mind up on which u prefer.
everybody different the pyscho killer screams out to me too


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

gunna save dogs for a all dog run so i can pay special attention to them


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 23, 2012)

All dog run psycho killer sounds like ya got.ur yr all planned out lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

haha sounds like u need extend ya veg room also


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 23, 2012)

if the tube is a better spread of light ill go for that but on the read up it said the diamond shape was better for a 1.2m square.
just smoked my first 1 skinner in about 5 weeks! i was feeding them what i thought was ripen. i tipped 1 and a half litres reaching to the back. when i cleaned it up i kicked over the bottle. i picked that up and noticed i had used diamond nectar!!!!!!! ive just flushed the 2 plants i watered with it. it stressed me out so much i had to try a bit i had drying for a my mate to test


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

mrt tut tut hahahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lmfao ripen diamond nector ????


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao ripen diamond nector ????


i thought it was ripen but i grabbed the wrong bottle


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> What's happenin peeps?
> 
> Fairy didnt arrive this morning Sambo probs wnt to Ireland again first lmao


good good enjoy, as i say im a man of my word unlike some...........................


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

that's why I have a man cave.....no wifes allowed!!!!! lol.

at my old gaff I use to have to smoke on the balcony, fukkin 8th storey, bloody windy at times, lol....smoking joints in 0.2 seconds



scotia1982 said:


> No smoking indoors, at least you get the weather in summer for it matey..... A think if a had to go outside here for a puff all the time ad gve up lol....
> 
> Take it easy matey


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> good good enjoy, as i say im a man of my word unlike some...........................


Got here this mornin matey, she's buzzin for the wknd lmao..... Cheers again


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

adustment bereau was a bag off gash hahaha. watching 30 mins or less just now is funy


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

haha no ur cup of tea then matey lol, thought u would hve liked that if u liked inception....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

I thought both films were good......u should watch Games of Thrones. Excellent


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

mat damon annoys me. and na was to lovey dovey for me.
stoned out my lil mind today


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I thought both films were good......u should watch Games of Thrones. Excellent


have you read the books? the books are awesome but the only down side is i know whats going to happen in the tv series for the next 4 years lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

billy reading? r u trying to b funny hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
had say that it was waiting to b said i felt.
scotia 4 out 5 bc r fems and 1 still not sure on. am starting wonder if all fems some weird and wonderful way.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> billy reading? r u trying to b funny hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> had say that it was waiting to b said i felt.
> scotia 4 out 5 bc r fems and 1 still not sure on. am starting wonder if all fems some weird and wonderful way.


Haha hope so mate am dwn to one lol, really need to get some more cracked jst laziness as usual. Wish ad took a couple more psycho cuts not but that'l b a good 6 weeks away or something like that. The fairy's takin 2 away then that leaves me with 3, 1 for a mother, 1 for the farm and 1 for an airpot. If this BC turns out female that'l go in the other airpot. Plannin on runnin 3/4 1ltr pots 12/12 all the way jst for the fun of it n top up the percy jars lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

wot u been at today scotia?
well the seeds i popped was some rough looking under developed pips so im chuffed so far with them.
will post pics later i think.
wood been nice get one male out these 5 but cant moan really hahahahah got enough seeds to find a few guess haha
1ltr pots? u gunna b watering 3 times a day ent ya?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot u been at today scotia?
> well the seeds i popped was some rough looking under developed pips so im chuffed so far with them.
> will post pics later i think.
> wood been nice get one male but cant moan really hahahahah


Not a lot matey, hoovering, bit of pruning, tidyin up lol... Yeah mate a kinda grabbed the worst lookin ones first only 2 from 5 didnt pop, it ma own fault the rest havnt made it. Thinkn am goin to start ma seeds in root riots now. Dunno what it is with this stem thinnin thing but it look like it happening again n a cant put ma finger on why. Different strains now so cant b the seeds, it gotta b somethin am doin or not doin. Thinkin though if a give them a start in the root riots like a used to then they should b fine. Didnt hve no probs with the Cotton Candy so fuck knows, lost ma seed mojo cos of the clone only's lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

u got big fan on seeds? that breaking them? or to wet coco? if u can do such a thing in coco? haha
hmm does sound bizarre. it the kitten? hahahaha
u got enough seeds practise on ent ya hahah


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u got big fan on seeds? that breaking them? or to wet coco? if u can do such a thing in coco? haha
> hmm does sound bizarre. it the kitten? hahahaha
> u got enough seeds practise on ent ya hahah


Its not too wet/dry, no fan yet, n na kitten cant get in cupboard lol... Plenty of seeds there my friend and al be makin sure they grow plenty of crackers 

Really dunno what it is mate but will work round it....

What u get up to today?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

smoked and been a lazy sod today. really badly haha. laid on sofa eating cream cakes and smoking js hahaha
need do scrogs n all sorts but just cant b arsed


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> smoked and been a lazy sod today. really badly haha. laid on sofa eating cream cakes and smoking js hahaha
> need do scrogs n all sorts but just cant b arsed


Haha lazy bastard, dnt think al c a dy like that again with the wee man lol..... Buildin a scrog screens a piece of piss mate will take u 5 mins sayin that am still buildin up the energy to go up n turn the light off. Fuckin Exo's stinkin me house to high heaven, thank fuck there's only one lol, need to upgrade the my extraction for next run lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

yeah is the br x exo cross stinking to? mine is alot man.
i need new filter too, smell in house abit. esp wen open tent in morning hahah


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah its got a proper nice spicey smell to it, nothin like exo so am assumin its comin from the BR in it. The exo exo is jst so overpowering mate covers everythin else lol..... Cant wait to try the BR x Exo got a feelin a be keepin that all for me apart from some small samples lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

think i may flip next week 12/12 or week after. have tent packed out mini scrogs galore haha
dam right keep it all hahahhaha. hard find good weed nowadays


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> think i may flip next week 12/12 or week after. have tent packed out mini scrogs galore haha


Because of the stretch in it mate a think it will perform well in a mini scrog. think a may try fling a screen over the top of the psycho 2moz try tuck some of the branches under although the branches starting to strengthen up now it been in 12/12 over a wk...

You'll be smokin some top qual bud in a few wks matey


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

dont u need train them through veg for a scrog or u think u b able wing it?
is blue cheese a ten week strain? or nearer the 8 -9?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dont u need train them through veg for a scrog or u think u b able wing it?
> is blue cheese a ten week strain? or nearer the 8 -9?


Its sold as 56-63 days as far as a know mate. The Barney's farm a dne came dwn at 8 and was tasty, the lst one a dne wnt 9 but that was "the ronnie"...... You know yourself when its ready matey every pheno diff a suppose.

A didnt really start tyin the exo dwn until it was 12/12, jst used the first 15-20 dys of stretch to get it positioned lol... Not wantin to do to much jst a few branches starting to reach away and a little screen will tidy it all up and make it easier to fit under the light


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

9 week i hoping no more haha.
bin itching flower last few weeks but want males gone 1st


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

You'l probably find it be done in between 8-9 mate. It all dwn to conditions n temps as well.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

cant b arsed take pics tonight. will pull finger out tomoz tho hahah 
thinking just putting in bambo cain or kanes in pots for posts to stick netting on.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

flights all booked going direct with virgin atlantic, scotia dont ya reply to me txt what is i black or someting lololol

got some lovely sniff last night 75 a g cost price from a friend its the bollax, shiny n slightly oily real nice.

am off on the 1st 830pm.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

booked packed and ready to fuckoff r we chappy?
haha u ent black now but bet u wont b far off time u come back, welll at least compaired to the pasty white ukers hahahah


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> booked packed and ready to fuckoff r we chappy?
> haha u ent black now but bet u wont b far off time u come back, welll at least compaired to the pasty white ukers hahahah


yeah m8 all booked virgin atlantic aswel sweeeeeet direct flight. got a new blackberry waiting for me and im not alllowed to no my other prezzies lol aint seen me m8 in bout 4yrs.......


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> booked packed and ready to fuckoff r we chappy?
> haha u ent black now but bet u wont b far off time u come back, welll at least compaired to the pasty white ukers hahahah


its fucking freezing in the winter m8.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

off on yer hols sambo?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Lucky bastard lol....

Ma signals fucked on ma fne sambo m8 tried to txt u yesterday. Hve fun matey n al speak 2 u when u get bk


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

it winter there then? hahaha
check u out gunna b pimped up by ya mates, alright for some ent it?
how did the training go for ya sis? 
didnt u get a sample off the qq from bb? wot it like fella?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> off on yer hols sambo?


more off a detox bro but yeah ill be having fun me m8 is a millionaire aint seen hin in 4yr. going on the 1st direct with virgin atlantic


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> it winter there then? hahaha
> check u out gunna b pimped up by ya mates, alright for some ent it?
> how did the training go for ya sis?
> didnt u get a sample off the qq from bb? wot it like fella?


i got a dog and qq sample from don last week both are SUPERB but i still like me clone onlys..................


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

to where...Space? lol. Somewhere hot I hope.


newuserlol said:


> more off a detox bro but yeah ill be having fun me m8 is a millionaire aint seen hin in 4yr. going on the 1st direct with virgin atlantic


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> to where...Space? lol. Somewhere hot I hope.


its almost winter over there bro lololol


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Southern hemisphere then....enjoy. (and you probably know there winters are better than our summers anyway....)


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Southern hemisphere then....enjoy. (and you probably know there winters are better than our summers anyway....)


leave it out in joberg it gets fucking COLD good job im only staying there a few days then flying down to cape town..........


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

When you get off at Tambo, take a sniff off the air....always smells like burning rubber Joey's! lol.

Starting on Monday: Cape town is sunny with a high of 24, low of 16,. Tuesday, a little bit of rain, 20 celcius, same Wed, then sunny Thursday....winter my arse. lol. Will be down in Joeys in a couple of month I reckon. Enjoy it mate.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> leave it out in joberg it gets fucking COLD good job im only staying there a few days then flying down to cape town..........


have fun. ive never been out of the country. i need to get away. a nice vila in florida would suit me


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

it's a buyers market mrt1980 (well it is for houses anyway, lol).


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

how r ya then scotia? weather alright up there? shite here pissing it down


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> it's a buyers market mrt1980 (well it is for houses anyway, lol).


just renting for 2 weeks i was thinking of to get away from this shit hole lol. i cant afford that let along buying it


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Aye am no too bad MDB. Winds a pickin up here no rain yet though. Got loadsa housework to do n might stare at plants for coupla hrs so not too bothered about the weather today. U for another stoner day?

Sounds like ur goin to hve a great time Sambo,game hunting, casinos.....

ALL HAIL KING SAMBO LMAO


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

na got do school run so no smoke for me till the night time.
prob y i went mad on it yesterday haha.
got pics take later on also ent i haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Aw aye cant hve u takin pics stoned lol... School run thank fuck a dnt need to worry about that for coupla yrs but even then schools across the rd lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

yeh it ten min away by foot. but least its raining for me hahahahaha
all good tho. i will get on the pics after that i reckon and post this evening.
ya oven fixed now?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Na is it fuck mate dnt even hve a date for it gettin fixed yet. Had our money stopped cos a forgot to go to an advisor appointment so things keep gettin worse. Bout ready to jst run away lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

shit will they not just re do appointment ? accidents happen mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fuck it aint bothered tey can stop the money. Crop ready n 2-3wks n a think am goin to b a dad again but SSSsssssshhhh dnt tell anyone... Lol

Fuck am so excited a had to say somethin somewhere lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

get this. My mate is on the dole in Holland and him and his girl are going to Greece. This is through her work and my mate may actually have a chance of getting to meet some people there for a potential job. So he calls the dole here because he had an appointment with them to tell them he can't make that appointment on the grounds of going out country for an interview. Firstly, before he told them the guy on the phone he was hit with, "well you better have a good excuse!", lol. And then when he told the guy he was advised that his benefit will be stopped. So this women phones him up to assess if his benefit will be stopped, and told him it would be as he's not available for work. However, under the Dutch system he get 20 days holiday allowance, lol. So the women said, well if you tell us you are going on holiday, we won't stop your money. So that's what he did. He just said, "okay, forget everything I said, I am going on holiday". And the women was cool about it....ffs, systems mad!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

sound as a pound. demon seaman then haha
u need the benifits pay for home thjo dont ya? or just th jsa they stopping?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Should jst b JSA m8. Best of it is a was at a job interview n clean forgot about it. That not a good enough excuse though.

The system sucks ass man,fuckin corrupt to line the riches pockets. Wish a had a wee farm jst go self sufficient n fuck everyone else lol


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

I would appeal that. Surely the place where you were at an interview can confirm that!!! 

And congrats (said quietly in yer ear)


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cheers lads  just wanna go get pished n celebrate lol need to try get a bit of puff for celebratory spliff lol

Aye av filled in appeal form but like everythin else takes time.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah defo appeal it matey


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

congrats mate. the dole are cunts! i had tonsilitus and phoned them up asking if i could sign a bit later cos i had a doctors appointment and they said no. i missed an apointment with a training company and when i told the dole they said they where stopping my money cos i was ill last october even tho i turned up to sign. i played fuck and they sorted it in the end


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have fun. ive never been out of the country. i need to get away. a nice vila in florida would suit me


cheers bro

type holiday villas in google and theres a site wit 280000 villa around the world, ive always wanted to get a villa meself.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

did some1 say dole lol now thats something i do no abit about lol whats the problem?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Haga they've stopped our money m8 cos a missed an advisor appointment.. Appealin it so nothin to worry bout.

To happy with other things to let that ruin ma dy 

Cheers for the well wishes lads


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

get on that celebration bong fella. bubble bubble bosh
kfc on way ome for me just now am getting moist at the sheer thought of it hahaha.
walked dog before picked up mrs kid. rain stopped and sun come out real nice. i was sweeting tits off in hat and coat n hoody. so wen dropped dog off and headed off for school run i left hat n jumper n coat n thought will catch some rays. guess wot happened? yep soon as by the school the sun fucked off and the rain hit hard. theres me in t shirt wet see through shivering like a crack addict hahah looking like a drowned rat hahah. the kid saw me n went u forgot ya coat haha no shit sherlock


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Think u got same luck as us matey. Its torrential here jst now with sleet mixed in lol... Bet u looked a right state pmsl... We're thinkin of a nice healthy chippy 2nite KFC gves me the shits,must b somethin in there spicy coating lmao..

Should b hitting the bong,vape n beer later waitin on the lemon fairy gettin in touch,until now a got some of the chinks finest shite lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> cheers bro
> 
> type holiday villas in google and theres a site wit 280000 villa around the world, ive always wanted to get a villa meself.


yeah ive looked into it a while back but its just finding the money to do it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

u growing t reck then fella? ment b a good un i do believe


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u growing t reck then fella? ment b a good un i do believe


Av done it before mate, was ma pride n joy best yet. 16oz of goodness from 1 mutha fucka lol.... Was on lookin at seeds mate, £4.70 each from pick and mix or 25.99 for 5 fems from attitude..... Was hopin maybe someone on UK thread was growin and would gimme a cut for a psycho. Was talkin to mrs the other about it n jst decided wanna do it again. Will probs jst get 1 or 2 from pick and mix once got some cash. Was in ma farm with a 3 wk veg under a 600, reckon a good veg till bush under ma wee light then transplant into the farm for flower, should pull maybe 8-10 oz at least fingers crossed


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

is that another clone only strain?

nevermind you posted just before me lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^Like lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

what breeder does it? i read about that strain before but they said there where only crosses around now


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> what breeder does it? i read about that strain before but they said there where only crosses around now


GHS claim to have their Trainwreck from a clone from the original from Arcata USA, reversed it and now sell as 100% feminized. I love the smoke, the stone does hit u like a train and grown out proper u get the lovely purple colours through the leaves. Its a personal fav if not all time fav.... Done it before and was some seriously dank shit, so thinkin its time for round 2


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

Pics pics pics

big bc View attachment 2138554View attachment 2138555View attachment 2138556trained today so looking lil sad 


exo x brView attachment 2138557View attachment 2138558View attachment 2138559also trained today but trust they 2ce as bushy as rest


these two bigger fuckers together View attachment 2138561View attachment 2138562exo x br right bc lefty


rest the bc together View attachment 2138566View attachment 2138567View attachment 2138568View attachment 2138569View attachment 2138570View attachment 2138573View attachment 2138574View attachment 2138575View attachment 2138576View attachment 2138577View attachment 2138578



blue blurs now 1st the babysView attachment 2138579View attachment 2138582View attachment 2138580View attachment 2138581


now blue group shot hahahaView attachment 2138583View attachment 2138584View attachment 2138588View attachment 2138589View attachment 2138590View attachment 2138585View attachment 2138586View attachment 2138587


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

looking good mate. that blue light looks cool too lol

i cant believe i got 3 rollies in front of me when ive been trying to roll a j


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice and tight node spacing on a lot of them girls MadD. Bushy plants indeedy. Must be enjoying those LED lights. Happy growing.

Peace, DST


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

cheers mateys.
getting to the fun part now finally. slowly slowly and all that.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cheers mateys.
> getting to the fun part now finally. slowly slowly and all that.


What they all said matey, bountiful harvests ahead lol.... Need to invest in a decent led to supplement ma veggin area a think cos ur ladies are loving it mate defo, imagine that for veg n ma 600 would be Mmmmm Mmmmm Mmmmmmm!!! lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

haha ya veg light not got enough kick u thinking? that the prop light? thinking that better clones and seedlings?
u use a mh before? isnt that ment b all the rage? tight nodes and that using them?
sure u could fine cheap enough led veg panel nut u still b looking at 300 -999 usd plus mayb shipping depends.
i been temped use the led veg and do a secret hps upgrade in garage without her knowing haha. 
i may still do it in few months but b alot work involved.
need do alot flooring and building a sealed off ceiling rather then open timbers to roof. and then build a big cubby or something. how much big ish plants could a 600 hps do???


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah am thinkin along those lines jst for a boost, cant do any harm and not much more lecky...... Its the heat from a MH that puts me off, that would mean investing in another carb n stuff. Under a HPS u could probs get 5 max, thats to get a decent spread of light, really depends on whether you wanna train them n supercrop etc could probs get a couple more in doin that..... 

Just wnt n got a coupla gram from the nxt town, dry, not much smell but it doin the job..... Really cant wait for the BRxExo the smell is jst drivin me wild, goin to see how much the calyxes have swollen this wknd n if its jst enough its for the chop, bout 50/50 on clear/cloudy now so almost there. The little bit that quick dried near knocked me on ma arse lol..... The Exo as well, every day a look at that n the buds are gettin bigger n the foxtails jst reachin right out it now, well chuffed a didnt chop lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

haha u done well to hold off matey.
rewards wont b long away haha.
least u got bit smoke today also. im bout build reefa i think n go in garage to smoke it as mrs have do drug test soon for new job. hope u cant fail by passive smoking to much


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Not too long thank fuck the longest parts dne, think am goin to get a trainwreck seed asap n get it ready to go in the farm in a 2-3 weeks n jst run psycho's in the airpots try space out startin them 12/12, startin to doubt maself on ma clones bein rooted, am sure a can see new growth now but still am thinkin am imaginin it lmao.

Dnt think you can fail for that mate, a doubt there'd b enough in her system to show up. Best go in the garage though jst in case lol.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

i think the qq has train wreck in its dna i can pop one them wen it arrives and do u cut wen its big enough hypothetical like if u wanting?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i think the qq has train wreck in its dna i can pop one them wen it arrives and do u cut wen its big enough hypothetical like if u wanting?


Jst had a wee read at it there should be cool, it wouldnt go to waste anyway mate, plannin on gettin a couple more airpots. Totally out of bloom now n to get jst a bottle of that delivered it about 14 quid, it only 7 for the bottle lol..... Dunno what goin to happen. Needin it for psycho mother, everythin else on ripen or goin on to ripen...

Fuck it things will sort out as usual, well am offski matey, got a ton to do 2moz so goin to have an early night..

Take it easy bro


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

i think those 2 bubblegum cuttings i took are rooting. not 100% but when i gave a little pull on them i snapped a leaf


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

mr t still cant rep u yet?
good news on clones (mine r near two week and still not rotted proper yet. am hopoeful still tho).
alright scotia?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2012)

Ive got Ionic bloom if u want it m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Alright matey hows tricks?

Jst havin a doob then off to get the fairy busy lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

whip that fairy into shape haha
watched avenger movie today was alright b honest v funny.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Av not even seen it advertised lol.. Will hve a look for a dwnload 

Chopped the brxexo dwn 2dy got mostly cloudy trichs n to b honest needs must. Will through some pics up laterz


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

good amount on her??


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good amount on her??


Yeah m8 1.5-2 at least, av no scales so couldnt take a wet weight.. Jst goin to upload pics


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

First up SLH its had the chop as well. Found 3 sets of male flowers jst gettin ready to dump their pollen....

Pics before I found the little buggers


Male pods dunno if you can see


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Black Rose x Exodus Cheese Harvest pics.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

And finally the Exodus Cheese in Aquafarm, put on Ripen this morning....



What you reckon lads another 7-10 dys????????????????????????????????


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 26, 2012)

thats something i havent even checked for on this grow. i had reg seeds so i hope thats theres less chance of a hermie

yeah leave it go, you got some drying. what temps do you keep your room at mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> thats something i havent even checked for on this grow. i had reg seeds so i hope thats theres less chance of a hermie
> 
> yeah leave it go, you got some drying. what temps do you keep your room at mate?


Its the clone only SLH av got, cant understand y its happened as its the only one it has..... Jst glad a caught it before they opened up and pollenated ma psycho its only 2.5 wks in 12/12

My temps go between 24-28 m8 humidity's around 35%


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

nice man and the exo looks a good amount matey.
u at the fun point now then the drying n curing. 
the slh hermie u say? thats odd ent it? did u save the pollen pods?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nice man and the exo looks a good amount matey.
> u at the fun point now then the drying n curing.
> the slh hermie u say? thats odd ent it? did u save the pollen pods?


Fuck mate the dryin, you'l b lucky if it gets a cure lmao..... Dunno whats happened to the SLH, u can jst make out the pod in the pic, maybe 3-4 buds had them, jst glad a noticed n it didnt pollenate ma psycho.... Didnt save the pods dnt think they were fully mature, they're still stickin out the buds hangin to dry lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

u sure defo pollen sacks? looks like them in pics but i had simular thing on 1st grow where had a pod looking catalyst with orange hairs out it. never open up like the male flower wood nor did it kick out pollen at all. 
just food for thought but is best b safe then sorry.
if u didnt see in 600 i wood do another week matey esp as u drying others as we speak. keep it rotating well


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u sure defo pollen sacks? looks like them in pics but i had simular thing on 1st grow where had a pod looking catalyst with orange hairs out it. never open up like the male flower wood nor did it kick out pollen at all.
> just food for thought but is best b safe then sorry.
> if u didnt see in 600 i wood do another week matey esp as u drying others as we speak. keep it rotating well


Aye jst had a look matey, think it'l come dwn sun/mon but u know how impatient a get lol... Defo pods mate, bout a wk old, think its jst been stress reveggin dunno why it didnt happen earlier though???


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

who nos matey mayb it just wanted keep u on ya toes haha.
well least u gunna b ok for smoke now. one less thing worry about for a few weeks haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck it its dwn now, as long as smokes nice a aint caring lol..... Will c whats there when dry matey


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

which ones down now haha? u gone chopping crazy hahahahah. the exo down now?
haha u got busy few weeks stoning it up then.good times
yeah let me no wot u pulled on the exo looks a big un in pics. did it have much veg time?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> which ones down now haha? u gone chopping crazy hahahahah. the exo down now?
> haha u got busy few weeks stoning it up then.good times
> yeah let me no wot u pulled on the exo looks a big un in pics. did it have much veg time?


Sorry mate jst nipped out for a score bit  only thing left to chop is the Exo (clone only) will do either 2moro or at the wknd play by ear lol... Is it the BRxExo u mean? If so didnt really hve a veg m8 was more or less 12/12 from seed


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

na i thought was the exo in waterfarm, or least it looks big in pics unless im stoned and misreading tags. mrs just cooked me a lemon drizzle cake. fucking amazing it is.
my old mum cooks a chocolate chip banana cake and i kid u not its a legend in my area. family recipe handed down and this cake is unmatched by any cake iever tried haha

thought u had few plants on week 3-5 flower also? guessing i am stoned then haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Its not wnt according to plan at all m8,never does for me. Put 5 bsb's in to a glass of water 2nite n then will b more of ur blue cheeses how mnay deoends on what pops from these. All ur seeds died and all pukka's. Think its this cheap coco so these goin in root riots once popped. If the seeds had happened ad b on track. Ma clones hve took time as well so will be veggin mother up and takin more and start another mother asap. Jst goin to hve to modify set up n go with it no choice now with bairn in the way


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Aw aye the exo's huge mate. Bout 500mm x 500mm with bout 18-19 colas almost a scrog by lst


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

up the set up u mean?
u thinking coco now? it dodgy stuff? u done seeds before so must b something new u doing mayb like diff coco as u say.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Av always started ma pips in rockwool or root riots mate. It cheap £2 a brick coco. Goin to get me some canna pro in a couple of wks mayb sooner lol... 

Goin to flower 5-6 at a time with the youngsters goin in with about 2-3 to go. Really mean make sure my setup run efficiently like i originally planned babies ready to go instead of this fuckin about. Could really do.with a couple.of clones.to fling into flower 2moro lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

u should said i could clone the exo x br a few times for ya. got ready for posting now ish. oh well we live n learn. soon as u get few pennys in u can restock ya coco n bits n bops n go for it again. ya clones this time doing good?
mine isnt lookinf great but i think it will root next few days. leafs lost some colour but still pointing up and moist so half chance


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u should said i could clone the exo x br a few times for ya. got ready for posting now ish. oh well we live n learn. soon as u get few pennys in u can restock ya coco n bits n bops n go for it again. ya clones this time doing good?
> mine isnt lookinf great but i think it will root next few days. leafs lost some colour but still pointing up and moist so half chance


A think they've rooted m8 a swear a can c new growth but that could b me optimistic. Repotted 2 1 for a mother n the other a was hopin would hve been vegged up in time for the farm but with it beinfinished a bit early its goin to b empty for a wile. Goin to run the bsb's 12/12 so if get a nice female al pop it in the farm n take a cut. Am all plans m8 whether a c them through or they happens another story lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

na u b on it im sure. cant see u going without growing matey not for a day.
u b popping seeds till u get joy haha just like i wood b doing


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

A thibk al b fine in the root riots m8. B well established by time grew through that n into coco. Got plenty to try with lol n should it go tits up with the clones av got grape kush x psychosis from pukka might get a psycho pheno 

U decided wot u goin to pop 1st from BB?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

engineers dream, deep blue or quazy quakeor pyscho killer or deep pychosis or to of them i think. save dog for th next one i think. build up to it.
hard decide really? i got baby rom/br and baby bsb on at min and exo x br clone already for next run. now babys could b male and if so i will get pollen and kill off and have more room for more new strains??? think the qq,pk and ed r sneaking in front at mo haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 26, 2012)

my mate cancelled that deal we had for 5 plants. hes growing them out his self now. im quite happy tho i can run my hyrdo thing now


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

how do mr t?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 26, 2012)

not bad mate you?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

ok thanks. no chronic or nl for u then?
oh well onwards n upwards. wot u got lined up for th next run?
ya plants not got far now have they?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck it mrt is that the guy who always thinks he knows best? Pulls his plants at 6 weeks?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 26, 2012)

thinking of running the white widows i done last time. i got 8oz off 5 plants last time with soil so i can see if hydro is that much better
these got a week and a half left.

no mate thats a different 1 again, he told me i needed to ph my water for soil and that plants need oxygen not carbon dioxide lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

b a good idea as it a plant u no well and can tell wen it happy or not and get an idea off coco or hydro difference with the soil if that made any sence i will b suprised haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah thats the choice i got to make now cos coco was another thing i wanted to try as a stepping stone to the clay. but i might just go straight to clay


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

jumping in head 1st reckless i like it haha. na u b fine and u wll get bigger plants if done right.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

You can defo get the yield in hydro doesnt need to b clay though some folks use perlite. A find the clay much easier though. Its the wilma system u.got aint it?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> You can defo get the yield in hydro doesnt need to b clay though some folks use perlite. A find the clay much easier though. Its the wilma system u.got aint it?


yeah mate the big 4 pot 18l thing and i got the clay there too so i got to go with that. i need to bring the temps down so ill spend my money on an air coolder refletcor instead of coco and air pots. i just got to figure out how im going to run it cos my tent hasnt got the extra hole for more extraction. ill have to get a splitter for the pipe


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2012)

How do scotty? what have i missed over here matey??

ps any sign from sambo?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How do scotty? what have i missed over here matey??
> 
> ps any sign from sambo?


oi oi stranger. sambo off on hols tues. he got no internet till then either i think. he swapped phones companys and gotta wait the week to get back online.
hope helps worth giving him a buzz on mob before tues if u need get hold him matey


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oi oi stranger. sambo off on hols tues. he got no internet till then either i think. he swapped phones companys and gotta wait the week to get back online.
> hope helps worth giving him a buzz on mob before tues if u need get hold him matey


Cheers mate ill get him on his phone then, i just noticed no posts on here from him, hows it goin then mate? did i hear right scottys slh hermied??
Im sortin through my seeds this wknd still not done it lol only reason why is cos im runnin out of un-seeded bud so gotta start smokin the seeded so ill be seein the fairy soon get her busy.
Mrs still ant dropped she's 2 days late at the min ready to pop bless her, i got laid off monday so im home bummin about, well busy as fuck with jobs really she's nestin like mad buyin allsorts of shit.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

aw shit sory u laid off matey. bad timing n all.
im good thanks fella.
any min now then really. bless her bet she going through it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 27, 2012)

sorry to hear about being layed off mate. try feeding your misses something spicy. i done that with mine and she was in labour in 2 hours and 15 mins after getting to the hospital the baby was out


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> aw shit sory u laid off matey. bad timing n all.
> im good thanks fella.
> any min now then really. bless her bet she going through it.


Cheers mate not that fussed to be honest i always find work, an just got my week in hand and 5 days holiday pay today plus im ready to do my tax return so im good for cash for a thew weeks, just want me boy to hurry up an come so i can chill with him before i gotta go back to work thats all.
Yeh shes moanin like mad now, poor cow lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> sorry to hear about being layed off mate. try feeding your misses something spicy. i done that with mine and she was in labour in 2 hours and 15 mins after getting to the hospital the baby was out


Thanks mate. Tried the curry thing other day no joy, shes been on rasberryleaf tea cos that ment to work, and ive been doin my bit puttin it in her when i can lol with no joy, shes booked in for 8th may to be induced but think he'l be here by then.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

oi scotty r u busy with that fairy again? u seem quiet today. 
my exo x br clone has rooted finally. i burnt the shit outta it old leaves but new growth now and a big arsed white root kicking out bottom pot. happy days


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry lads was choppin the exo will put pics up laterz. Hard to tell how much there cos buds r so dense. Looking forward to tryin it... Yeah Pukka jst a few male pods developed at 8 wks so it got chopped yesterday lol think it was a stess related illness lol... Ma mrs wnt 2 dys iver matey n dropped then wnt into laboir for 24 hrs so.enjoy the peace while.u still.got.it lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah the peace is awesome, you'll miss it when its gone lol.

scotia you know your mate thats got an aeroponic propagator, do you know if they are any good? and do you put nutes in? reading up on them it says it spray the nutrients and water on them. just wondering how much nutes to give them if i get 1


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah the peace is awesome, you'll miss it when its gone lol.
> 
> scotia you know your mate thats got an aeroponic propagator, do you know if they are any good? and do you put nutes in? reading up on them it says it spray the nutrients and water on them. just wondering how much nutes to give them if i get 1


He swear by his mate but paid a pretty penny for it. U could make one easy enough think am goin to do that when av got some funds... A think av heard him say he adds quart strengtg bllom nutes or somethin like that


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> He swear by his mate but paid a pretty penny for it. U could make one easy enough think am goin to do that when av got some funds... A think av heard him say he adds quart strengtg bllom nutes or somethin like that


i know £45 on ebay. i'll have a bottle of that canna start, i might just put a bit of that in with rhitzonic. did i say that boy that let me down said he'll give me 5 cuttings of chronic for free cos he messed me about?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know £45 on ebay. i'll have a bottle of that canna start, i might just put a bit of that in with rhitzonic. did i say that boy that let me down said he'll give me 5 cuttings of chronic for free cos he messed me about?


Yeah a think you said mate, was it not 5 of them or somethin else? they had got mixed up or somethin.

Well a put all ma trim in the freezer a coupla hrs ago, am off to buy some ice and get some gumby made, will sit up till its at the dryin stage. Fingers crossed will be dry by 2moro night


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah a think you said mate, was it not 5 of them or somethin else? they had got mixed up or somethin.
> 
> Well a put all ma trim in the freezer a coupla hrs ago, am off to buy some ice and get some gumby made, will sit up till its at the dryin stage. Fingers crossed will be dry by 2moro night


i was supposed to have 5 mixed ready for flowering but hes giving me cuttings off the mother now. its just setting me back 3 or 4 weeks but saving me £100.

nice, how long does it take you to make that? when i done the stuff off the gloves i rolled a bit like squidgy black just to try. it felt like i had a pill lol. after 8 hours of trimming tho i couldnt be bothered doing the leaves


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i was supposed to have 5 mixed ready for flowering but hes giving me cuttings off the mother now. its just setting me back 3 or 4 weeks but saving me £100.
> 
> nice, how long does it take you to make that? when i done the stuff off the gloves i rolled a bit like squidgy black just to try. it felt like i had a pill lol. after 8 hours of trimming tho i couldnt be bothered doing the leaves


Yeah a was smokin scissor hash earlier, melted me for bout an hr lol..... Am bein hopeful it b dry by 2moro night but if not it be dry for Sunday and possibly the last Rangers v Celtic for a long long time... You support a team Mr T?? Aw aye bout 48-72 hrs all in for it to be dry n smokeable lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

easy now. how r we?
had do lil more topping today plants getting to close to light to early.
clone defo taken am suprised as i used a see through zip up sandwich bag as a green house/propigator.
plus id burnt it afew times spraying it under the light.
mon i need put on screen and fill them out over week or woteva they need.
killed my two males off today. only got tiny amount pollen off it but getting to close to flower for me b having males in house.
need build them cubbys and stop being a blagger putting things off haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 27, 2012)

i used to follow cardiff city back in the day when they where in the 3rd devision but i dont follow any sports now except ufc. and ill watch a rugby game if wales are doing well lol

im the same with putting stuff off


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Am good mate, hows urself?

A didnt think u could burn under LED mate no heat??? Dnt think al be havin any time for breedin in the near future now matey will be full flower ahead lol.... Keep thinkin a need to upgrade a few things invest in a tent but dnt think will be able to afford it off of this run......

Goin to try get another 5 females into flower and get another 4 popped,sexed n back into veg for nxt run but will add in gradually kinda like a perpetual. Plus al hve the psycho mother to take clones from. Dnt think the Mrs goin to let me use more space so goin to have to utilize what av got. Goin to invest in some GHS Trainwreck n if a pull it off like last time al defo be showin it off


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i used to follow cardiff city back in the day when they where in the 3rd devision but i dont follow any sports now except ufc. and ill watch a rugby game if wales are doing well lol
> 
> im the same with putting stuff off


Quite like the UFC maself, well more like a like seeing cunts gettin the shit kicked out of them. Bout as close as a get to a fight nowadays, not that am complainin lol... 

Is there any UFC this wknd?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

am good matey. no probs u gotta play the hand u dealt sometimes.
full flower ahead for u then from now on haha more bud tho so cant b a bad thing.
u will have talk me through how do clones for coco so i can take u afew off the exo br clone for ya wen it bigger.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

dont think so on ufc this week. no in may the big heavy weight night is on. tkos galore or arm breaks haha i cant wait


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> am good matey. no probs u gotta play the hand u dealt sometimes.
> full flower ahead for u then from now on haha more bud tho so cant b a bad thing.
> u will have talk me through how do clones for coco so i can take u afew off the exo br clone for ya wen it bigger.


A jst bought party cups mate, u know disposable small plastic cups. Cut them in half and filled with coco a presoaked in roughly quart strenght nutes. The rest a dne as all the guides suggest. U flowerin any br x exo's jst now?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hypothetically ad say it was better to use jiffy's or party cups if sendin them matey. Emails explain better lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Is is the mini scrogs ur doin?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

think so yeh. trip garden centre see wot i can find. thinking kanes for posts.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

wen u say party cups cut u mean cut top part off so not so deep and big, right?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah mate cut bout jst under half off poke a few holes in bottom for drainage...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

wood the coco not pore out if bashed in box? yeah will email ya i think save talk here. seems alot nosey peeps at riu haha. pms ent so private either
wnt need no for good few weeks tho as they v small still nothing on them


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah mate a always wondered but it no probs, u jst need the know how lmao 

Whats on the cards for the wknd?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

daddy dutys matey. haha.
and eating alot i hope.
ya self? u heard more from docs on ankle?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> daddy dutys matey. haha.
> and eating alot i hope.
> ya self? u heard more from docs on ankle?


Fuck man the nestins started already with the mrs, u'll need to do this, u'll need to do that lmao. She goin to get a punch on the chin lol OJ.....

Heard fuck all about foot, mrs to go for an early ultrasound cos of the cysts on overies but the docs dnt seem to worried, seemingly can remove if have to even when pregnant, THANK FUCK lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

thats good news on the mrs chap. i wanted to ask but thought it might b sensitive topic. but glad it not a big issue for the docs so not for u guys also.
9 months that yet matey, haha u on early nesting already haha. u wait till u being forced go to 24hour supermarkets at 2 am for pickles and chocolate haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Think she playin on it already mate, got sent for frijj milkshake today, mcd's yesterday lol... Think al get pished every night so she cant send me anywhere lol...

Made some gumby tonight with the trim from exo, br x exo, slh and tht unknown. Goin to syphon it off in an hrs time put into a smaller bowl then let settle till the morning. Should get about a Q fingers crossed


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

nice strains in that hash to should b knock out.
hah yeh u gotta treat her good wen carrying ya kid haha. missions all hours off nights haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah al treat her like a little princess matey... Am hopin the hash dry for Sunday latest, u watchin the Old Firm?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

my tv will b highjacked by the kids matey but booked lfc match tomorrow so telly free then haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Harvest pics of Exo, not the best pics but still pics lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

im sure i commented just now asking how many plants have you chopped and how long it took but it hasnt come up. my misses got some chickens this morning so ive been out the back putting the coop together. its done my fucking head in


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2012)

Sweet mate, how long did you let your cheddar go?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im sure i commented just now asking how many plants have you chopped and how long it took but it hasnt come up. my misses got some chickens this morning so ive been out the back putting the coop together. its done my fucking head in


The exo took about 3 hrs and the slh & BrxExo took bout 3 in total... Wasnt really much leaf apart from the exo..... Made gumby last night n almost dry, cant wait....

Chickens???? Most people get a puppy or a kitten lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

DST said:


> Sweet mate, how long did you let your cheddar go?


Bout 7.5 mate, was on that GHE Ripen brilliant stuff lol..... Always the same when ur trimmin, u think mayb should have left another week, but hey its dank shit man, smoked some radiator dried stuff last night n it hits the spot nicely. Cant wait to try some proper dried shit


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

chop chop chop. lookin good matey


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Cheers bro, you had a wild day childsittin??? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah been hard but funny day. kids on form haha.
can u childsit ya own kids then? haha na i love my weeknds matey. makes rest time bearable. wood go off rails if didnt get my weekend visits at least.
kid gets meet the new pony tomoz,vry exciting haha.
think my smaller bc is a male, if it is it will b a right stud as very wide.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

A nice little male for your breeding projects, give u incentive to get ur cabs built lol....

The kids'l love the pony will gve u a peaceful dy unless they argue about whos doin what lol....

Here's my gumby made with the trim from, Exo, SLH, BRx Exo and the unknown


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

sweet wot amount is that there? that ya smoke while the buds dry ?
cant b bad. i hooked a old link today and they ment get in pyscho ,cheds exo and mango in ozs. gunna hook up with them before weekend and see wot they got.
sent mrs grab me a taster now.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

No scales mate so dunno weight yet, still feels bit damp in middle so will try weigh 2moz. Jst snaked a wee doob so gonnae try it lol......

Got some of the popcorn from slh n brxexo dry not tried the brxexo yet though 

Mango u say, never tried that u wil need to let me know what u get, good old mrs lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah man if can get o or two weekend then i will ave word fairy.
esp the mango one she going mad bout how good it is???? we see tho my really good and other peeps really good normally a world apart. i did get lil pyscho other night a g n it was very very nice indeedy from same person


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Fuck you would think that it would all be of same quality then. A havent even looked in the exo box since a hung it yesterday, too scared lol.... Think al leave it till tomorrow night n then check the damage lol...... Got 1 BSB that should b pokin through in the morning and ma light fell today knockin over one of ma repotted psycho's so touch n go whether it goin to make it


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> The exo took about 3 hrs and the slh & BrxExo took bout 3 in total... Wasnt really much leaf apart from the exo..... Made gumby last night n almost dry, cant wait....
> 
> Chickens???? Most people get a puppy or a kitten lmao


cats and dogd are too much work and you dont get anything out of them. atleast the misses does all the work and i get free range eggs


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cats and dogd are too much work and you dont get anything out of them. atleast the misses does all the work and i get free range eggs


Lol happy hens, u live on a farm?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol happy hens, u live on a farm?


no just a shitty council estate but everyone around heres got farm type animals. theres someone thats got horses in the front garden lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> no just a shitty council estate but everyone around heres got farm type animals. theres someone thats got horses in the front garden lmao


Haha brilliant.... Jst cats round ma way, everyone seems to have cats. Dnt even really like cats lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

mango seems ok. noty as good the pyscho but still bone dry and fruity. not got same kick to the fce as the psycho but i like it


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mango seems ok. noty as good the pyscho but still bone dry and fruity. not got same kick to the fce as the psycho but i like it


Lol kick to the face.... Jst smoked a fumby doob followed straight up with an br x exo chaser. Gotta stay am pretty messed up lol.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Haha fumby, u;s know what a mean lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

hah y was u avoiding looking at the exo? u woried chopped to early or cat told u it guna shit on them? haha
wot the exo x br like? a good un? exoy?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hah y was u avoiding looking at the exo? u woried chopped to early or cat told u it guna shit on them? haha
> wot the exo x br like? a good un? exoy?


Uch u know what its like mate, it always looks shit once the shrink sets in, those once massive nugs are beautiful smaller dense nugs lol.. And again a always reckon another wk after av chopped lol, smoked some quick dry popcorn last night n it dne the trick so jst a decent yield am lookin for anythin above 4 and al b happy considerin there's another couple between the SLH & BRxExo

Its a spicey smoke hard to place the taste, defo not cheesey and av never smoked black rose so no idea. It is nice though defo, will grow out some more n hope for a similar pheno maybe not so stretchy lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

spicey nice. my exo cross stinks cheds badly, not alot spice to it yet. will see tho.
yeah the dreaded shrink on weed is upsetting but 4 oz b a good un. u think oz each off the slh and exo xbr?
ent the a psycho in there also or that way behind?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

i dont like cats either, i think they look evil! i hate the shrink, i thought i was looking at 3 oz a plant on my first go. i didnt know much about it shrinking


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> spicey nice. my exo cross stinks cheds badly, not alot spice to it yet. will see tho.
> yeah the dreaded shrink on weed is upsetting but 4 oz b a good un. u think oz each off the slh and exo xbr?
> ent the a psycho in there also or that way behind?


Yeah mate probs a bit more but been puffin some lol.... Need to pull more nxt time though, either by gettin some fem seeds n veggin the fuck out of them for a wk or 2 or more 12/12 from seed, again think a will need to invest in some fems, few yielders and a few conniseur lol... The psycho's 2 full weeks 2moro so another 6-7 to go. Think it will yield quite nice though coupla oz at least (fingers crossed)


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

10 pack ciggies, lol....old school. I remember when they were less than 70p a pack and cigs were sold at 10p plus a match, lol.




scotia1982 said:


> A nice little male for your breeding projects, give u incentive to get ur cabs built lol....
> 
> The kids'l love the pony will gve u a peaceful dy unless they argue about whos doin what lol....
> 
> ...


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol am not quite that old but a remember when they were £1.29 & u could still buy singles lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

haha dst not sure u wanna admit u remember that far back matey hahaha


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh I remember further back which is the worrying thing.......1p crisps?? "
what can you buy for 5p? a Caramac Bar!!!" (that was the advert jingle btw!)


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

haha 1p crisps? i was born to late for that i think. i remember getting 20 fags for less then 2.50 but anymore then that i struggle hahaha
who remembers the highland toffee in the tray? took out alot baby teeth on them hahah


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

McCowans Highland Toffee I think you are referring to MD, lol...and yup. it was a teeth wrecker! lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2012)

Irn Brew bars.......Wham bars......mind that stuff that exploded in yer mouth, was it called space candy or something


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Irn Brew bars.......Wham bars......mind that stuff that exploded in yer mouth, was it called space candy or something


i remember before the UK was flooded with blacks, polish , chinks , pakis etc ... I WIN !  lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

wham bars was the tits. i loved whams.
haha old rob pipes up witht he winner.
and yeah mccowens does bring back few memorys. i do believe ya memory is way better then mine


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 29, 2012)

Well lads a shouldnt hve opened ma mouth so fuckin quick..... Or should a say wish ad kept ma mouth shut..... Miscarried this mornin,so back dwn in the gutter 

Wont be on for a few dys as u can imagine


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 29, 2012)

im really sorry to hear that mate


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2012)

sorry to hear that man


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

That's a real shame, peace to you and yours, stay strong.
DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes lads.....


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

Mornin folks hope alls well with everyone??

A fellow riu'r sent me some nutrients as i'm a little strapped for cash atm.... Well they finally arrived this mornin after being delivered to wong address lol.. Cheers again matey,you know who you are


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

easy fella. flower nutes was that? awesome show back on the road then.
bad result for rangers other day but i think i heard its looking like u being brought so that must b a lil off the worry over for the fans


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

Good result/bad result was an excuse to get M.W.I lol..... Was steamboats took some made speed pill thingy was nuts paud for it yesterday though couldnt move of couch lol...

Av not actually opened box postman woke me up out of bed lol... Think theres some bloom,ripen n diamond nectar will help out big time 

Hows u matey?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

yeah well thanks matey. happy after the city result yesterday.
got 5 plant support rings with the tripod legs other day gunna include them in the scrog today and start training.add net in few days i reckon.
well that was defo a good post to get 1st thing


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

Aye a watched it last night. City deserved the win anyway thank fuck cos a cant stand alex ferguson lol

yeah jst opened b got nearly full gro,bloom,micro n diamond nectar. That means a jst need to get some bio bloom n ripen n sorted for another couple


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

awesome, helps alot on the pennys then.
expecting see wonderful pics again from th grow haha
had watch the lfc norwich game again watch l saurez hatrick another time. amazing performance from him
if hes fit and in same form sat then fa cup is lfcs.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah mate bout 40 quid which is handy bout an oz shy on ma estimate from the farm so every little helps.... Got 4 bsb's showin their little heads through the root riots. Goin to keep them under prop light for another wk, the shortest not so stretchy will go in the airports 12/12 all the way, goin to try get another couple of them. The other 2 not sure about... Goin to crack the superlemonbubblebomb aka starburst haze av got left as Rob reckons 8 wkr and some more blue cheeses. This all depends on how much coco n pots a can get lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

i forgot bout the star burst haze.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

Will be interesting to try matey thats for sure, jst hopin there's a fem or 2 in what av got left...... Got plenty a Blue Cheese tae fall back on


----------



## newuserlol (May 1, 2012)

flying at 8.30pm 2night, things have been alrite ish i suppose same ol shite just getting mashed each day, even with the variety of drugs i have at hand it gets a little boring at times, shit needs to change my friends in SA dont do no drugs just drink so wont even be puffing for a month lol still considering shooting a giraffe il see if i can get me m8 to do me a good price n maybe go for it think they where either 450 or 800 carnt remember?

i might be on a bit today if not ava good 1 boys.

ps 

grow is being continued have gone back to organics coco tastes like dirt weed compared to organics FACT! lolol just 4 under 1200 3wk veg under the 1200 then flowered in 2x 10ltr airpots 1x normal 15ltr pot and 1x 20ltr airpot. it was just a mix up of the biggest pots i had in the cupboard.......


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

always good have back up scotia haha.
sure b few fems from th sb haze.
yo newuser, have a good un fruit enjoy the detox


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

Howdo lads got a spare hour if your down for a chat lol

ps sambo you goin bk to a oz of popcorn per plant then mucka? lolol


----------



## newuserlol (May 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Howdo lads got a spare hour if your down for a chat lol
> 
> ps sambo you goin bk to a oz of popcorn per plant then mucka? lolol


i wont bother getting the soil pics out, no just some bud that actually has some taste old boy lol tbh doing it more cause will be changing a few things up on the donateing front and can get near double my old donation lol but need that special flavor.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

mucka pucka. hows it.
just hammered a big rack ribs,3 eggs scrambled and four slices bread n butter. 
hmm best late breaky i had in ages


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i wont bother getting the soil pics out, no just some bud that actually has some taste old boy lol tbh doing it more cause will be changing a few things up on the donateing front and can get near double my old donation lol but need that special flavor.


You gave up a little easy bro gettin that taste im gunna keep tryin for a while i think, pm'd that jberry other day he reccommended some bananna based products for flavour and some flushin tips an shit gunna give it ago when i start back up an see if it goes, then im thinkin bout doin a hydro run with a drip system an canna nutes.

just seen the uker sounds like some trip that geezer!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mucka pucka. hows it.
> just hammered a big rack ribs,3 eggs scrambled and four slices bread n butter.
> hmm best late breaky i had in ages


Sound as geezer!
that shits all or my jam on toast mate, you on a diet? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Will be interesting to try matey thats for sure, jst hopin there's a fem or 2 in what av got left...... Got plenty a Blue Cheese tae fall back on


Eyup matey, whats wrong with the pukka range?????? lol
hope ya all keepin well bruv!

ps sorted through me stash got 140 gk x exo, 155 gk x psyco and 205 gk x blues. fairys sendin them out tomoz, you need anymore geezer!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

haha yeah watching my hips u no.
sambo u tried that bat gauano or turd in coco? 3 eyes swears by it to add that soil smell/taste back in it
mayb worth a dabble in future


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

Forgot to say mdb bout time you got some pics on, was thinkin you was old bill lol....no seen um on my thread mate lookin good!


----------



## newuserlol (May 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You gave up a little easy bro gettin that taste im gunna keep tryin for a while i think, pm'd that jberry other day he reccommended some bananna based products for flavour and some flushin tips an shit gunna give it ago when i start back up an see if it goes, then im thinkin bout doin a hydro run with a drip system an canna nutes.
> 
> just seen the uker sounds like some trip that geezer!


taste was shite compared total shite m8, also like i say geezer i need that special flavour to be getting near double a oz that i am.

hows the family?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Forgot to say mdb bout time you got some pics on, was thinkin you was old bill lol....no seen um on my thread mate lookin good!


cheers matey they alot bigger now, soon b scrogged. start fill the net in over week then flip the beasties


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> taste was shite compared total shite m8, also like i say geezer i need that special flavour to be getting near double a oz that i am.
> 
> hows the family?


Must have been the ripen mate must not have worked the boost wernt bad the best of mine ive tasted still a long way out from the soil blues i smoke but its gettin neary mate i think i can nail it with some time, might give that what mdb just mentoined ago probs be cheaper then the bananna shit im gunna get. dunt make no difference round here mate taste if ya sellin as long as it stinks an looks nice an dry they will take it all day long an if they came back sayin it tasted wank they'd be told to jog on but if ya swoppin for sumut can see where ya comin from, still ant got a clue what ya on we tho lol

Familys great geezer i no it sounds cheesey but im the happiest ive ever been! can you recieve pic massages?

ps scottys back in 10min


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cheers matey they alot bigger now, soon b scrogged. start fill the net in over week then flip the beasties


You scrogged before mate? im gunna have ago at a Las mini scrog when im back up if i do any livers or defo lst on it, does so much better with it.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

na 1st time. i got few plant support rings with the tripod legs and pea netting. guna do 5 mini scrogs as will help led if aint got massive colas plants.
b fun learning sure will mess up a little but thats best way to learn


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na 1st time. i got few plant support rings with the tripod legs and pea netting. guna do 5 mini scrogs as will help led if aint got massive colas plants.
> b fun learning sure will mess up a little but thats best way to learn


Yeh mate best way to learn that, i had ago on my last blues lst for the 1st time an it worked wonders was my biggest yielder from the 3 co's 5oz only ever had 2 off it before.

ps pm me geezer if you want to see the fairy sortin shit out tomoz.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

Mornin ladies you's still about??? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Mornin ladies you's still about??? lol


Mornin mate i still am got about half hour then im off hows it goin?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

Not too bad matey gettin there.... Jst about to mix up feed for ma psychosis it startin to bud up nicely... U still got ma addy??? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Not too bad matey gettin there.... Jst about to mix up feed for ma psychosis it startin to bud up nicely... U still got ma addy??? lol


Sweet matey ya jammy git lol cant wait to get back on growin the mrs says the last midwife visit is 6week then i can so only 5 to go 
yeh got ya addy still which did you fuck up? lol ill get you 10 more of them an 5 each of the others im sendin 10 of each out for now, theres a few on the list and want some for me sen lol(greedy twat)


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

Fuck you could get them cracked n veggin up jst now mate, have a few beasts to start flowering from the off lol...... GKxBlues mate dunno wot a dne to the poor lil babies lol... Got some BRxBSB's poppin through jst now and psychosis goin into 3rd wk..... 

You settlin into bein a dad, sleepness nights suitin you? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

oh shit ya lil man arived then pukka? congrates fella 
yeah still ere scotia i just threw the screen over plants and took a cow sized dump haha.
broke branch on one ladies bit tape hope it ok. need buy a mini cubby asap. gunna ave look on argos now i think and have that as clone/early vegger


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

That sounds like a plan argos usually good for makeshift things lol.... Your lady will repair no probs mate, as long as not totally mutilated lol..... Goin to have to go jst now but will be on tonight if the mrs lets me


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

in abit scotia. it is hanging or it was but i think i joined wound well and secured so may heal we will see.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

Yo pukka me old cousin ya stitched me up like a kipper u fucker lmfao should av transplanted into bigger pots bro the fuckers are killin me off everyday drinkin 3litres or more now every 24hours lol no fun this round haha i heared your lads here and playin ya up lol give the yoot a munch from me ay pal there is some pics in old journal of the lemon and psyco lad nuff respect to ya lad ill need an addy soon!!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 1, 2012)

whats happeneing then lads? glad you got some nutes scotia mate. i had to chop 1 of my plants down sunday night cos they looked ill compared to the others, all the leaves where curled up and starting to go crispy. it took me 3 hours! im not looking forward to the other 4 now but atleast i got the little bits drying to get me through lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> whats happeneing then lads? glad you got some nutes scotia mate. i had to chop 1 of my plants down sunday night cos they looked ill compared to the others, all the leaves where curled up and starting to go crispy. it took me 3 hours! im not looking forward to the other 4 now but atleast i got the little bits drying to get me through lol.


now mr t tell the truth u just wanted some smoke didnt ya haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck you could get them cracked n veggin up jst now mate, have a few beasts to start flowering from the off lol...... GKxBlues mate dunno wot a dne to the poor lil babies lol... Got some BRxBSB's poppin through jst now and psychosis goin into 3rd wk.....
> 
> You settlin into bein a dad, sleepness nights suitin you? lol


Wish i could matey bigtime lol got some work to do in the room 1st got a new 6" fan i got from work to bang in so need a 6"filter plus got new digital ballast i need to swop in the loft for the old 600w new 1s dimable so can drop to 400w mh got 1 of those too gunna run that in veg then switch to the 600w hps in flower will be a pain swoppin cos i have to tape my hood cos it aint air tight but will have to do with the no veg cab plus it will be easier then settin up my clfs like usaull then want a new 5" fan for my hood usin a 2nd hand 4" stepped to 5 at min its sound in winter but summer starts gettin hot in there. gunna go for a psycho, dog and Cheeseberryhaze for my 1st run back ladys only, dont think im gunna bother with mine till the veg cabs back on an i can use them propa lol will defo have a snip of any keepers tho you lot find!
So another psycho in mate nice init thats why i want 1 back 1st run lol you after some colour with them brxbsbs?
Settlin in sound cheers matey lovin it to be honest might get the mrs back to work an be 1 of those stay at home fatha's lmao!!



mad dog bark said:


> oh shit ya lil man arived then pukka? congrates fella
> yeah still ere scotia i just threw the screen over plants and took a cow sized dump haha.
> broke branch on one ladies bit tape hope it ok. need buy a mini cubby asap. gunna ave look on argos now i think and have that as clone/early vegger


Nice 1 geezer!!



cheddar1985 said:


> Yo pukka me old cousin ya stitched me up like a kipper u fucker lmfao should av transplanted into bigger pots bro the fuckers are killin me off everyday drinkin 3litres or more now every 24hours lol no fun this round haha i heared your lads here and playin ya up lol give the yoot a munch from me ay pal there is some pics in old journal of the lemon and psyco lad nuff respect to ya lad ill need an addy soon!!


Eyup chedz me old i told you they'd drink like fuck in them 6lts but they'l thank ya for it yield wise lol stop moanin you tart lmao
Yeh me lads here mate he's a right gem! no trouble yet lol
seen um earlier pal lookin quality mate still a useless twat an cant flip ya pics round lmao! im gunna get on for a good catch up soon an drop in every1s threads came here cos seen the lads were here.
Fairys seein you by wknd mate addy same?

Right im off lads take it easy speak soon!!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> now mr t tell the truth u just wanted some smoke didnt ya haha


there is some truth in that lol. it did look ill tho, 1 of the others was starting to look the same last night so it might be coming down later


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

Same addy pukka mate cant fuckin wait now u useless twat lmfao


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

Some pics of the Psychosis couple of days over 2 weeks


----------



## mrt1980 (May 1, 2012)

thats looking good for just over 2 weeks. is it a good producer then?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

easy all. nice pic scotia is that the plant u cloned?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah scotia thats wot im talkin about bro your gonna av ya jands full with that 1 for sure pal did u do any trainin with it? ive a fucker just now thats a good 4ft lol its a bitch an half to keep her under wraps in veg if u did nt u did well i supercropped mine to fuck haha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2012)

It was ma mother plant git 3 clones that a think hve rooted 1 will be a mother, 1 in the farm n the fairy takin the Other away.

A supercropped it a couple of times Chedz but a think its jst from where a took the clones thats made it like that. Av lollipopped a lot from the bottom as well


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

Mate neva underestimate supercroppin mate its a trusted tool and very effective good lookin girl mate should produce well for ya


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

morning all


----------



## mrt1980 (May 2, 2012)

im cutting them all down tomorrow, i just found a flower when i was checking them before i went to bed. it was only the 1 i could see but im not taking any chances


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

ne of u boys i talk with got blackberrys?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 3, 2012)

Na m8 samsung... U lose much at casino? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Na m8 samsung... U lose much at casino? Lol


m8 my friends are uk millionaires i will not spend a penny this month n go home with money lolol

but yeah done bout 300quid on the roulete n was just pissing it up.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 3, 2012)

Fuck thats no too bad a thought u were meanin more when a saw ur txt this mornin lol... At least its no ur money ur blowin....

Got an advisor meetin at the jobcentre in an hr,fuckin hate the place


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck thats no too bad a thought u were meanin more when a saw ur txt this mornin lol... At least its no ur money ur blowin....
> 
> Got an advisor meetin at the jobcentre in an hr,fuckin hate the place


last 1 i had m8 i got me crazy head on twitching the lot lolol basically said he is spose to see me each wk/mnth something like that but can see im far too ill for work so wont be calling u back for 6months lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

i got a blackberry 9300 when ya take a pic it says something about destination is that the same shit with the iphones where ya pics will contain ya gprs location?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

morning lads. good luck with meeting scotia dont let the feckers bully ya. i hate them cants to


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

oh and how the exo drying going scotia? it look alright? u get the kinda weight u hoped on?


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

m8 thats me ringing, why ya not answer geezer???


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

hes got meeting he wrote mate. haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

oh yeah lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 4, 2012)

Just lettin every 1 know the fairys late will probs be monday now been busy but the wheels are defo turnin now! lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

wheels? does the fairy have a bike or car or something? hhaahaha
i hoped it was all wing power


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wheels? does the fairy have a bike or car or something? hhaahaha
> i hoped it was all wing power


Haha i ment me you twat finally got my arse in gear! got the stuff ready for transport just need to get to posty. hows tricks mate?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

ok ta mate. just spat my dummy out trying mount scrogg screens. haha am a twat i no but man i hate fiddley shite
hows u fella?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ok ta mate. just spat my dummy out trying mount scrogg screens. haha am a twat i no but man i hate fiddley shite
> hows u fella?


Sound cheers geezer! yeh that pea nets tricky ive never used it to scrog only to support the colas i found always put extra that you think you need early on so it bags down the side then once everythin gets big an heavy kinda lift the net up like a sock over the plant an all the extra nettin you can tie an rap around anythin loose, id a gone with some metal stuff for a propa scrog tho mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

i got heavy plastic plant rings i put on top over week but seems b damaging the growth under neath.
think just woke up on wrong side bed today.
already broke hoover and dropped most my plates and broke them. haha now near broke my exo im ready go bed and start again tomorrow.
think the weight off plant rings had weakened the exo main stem. b ok day or two. just annoying as im running outta space and wanns flip asap. if plants gett any taller my light will bleach ands stunt them


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

and yeah that netting man is more for calm relaxed peeps. i prob do it fine tomorrow and laugh at myself for being a twat


----------



## mrt1980 (May 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and yeah that netting man is more for calm relaxed peeps. i prob do it fine tomorrow and laugh at myself for being a twat


its nice to know some1 else has had a bad day lol. it took me nearly 8 hours to chop down 1 plant yesterday


----------



## supersillybilly (May 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its nice to know some1 else has had a bad day lol. it took me nearly 8 hours to chop down 1 plant yesterday


Why did it take that long????


----------



## mrt1980 (May 5, 2012)

there was a shit load of little leaves. im never doing bubblegum again lol. i thought white widow was bad last time but that only took me 8 hours to chop down the 5 of them


----------



## newuserlol (May 5, 2012)

all booked up to shoot a baboon n wilderbeast am gonna have the baboon skull cleaned n try bring it back, whatcha reckon do u think it will get stopped??? aint a endangerd species or nefing.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 5, 2012)

Fairy arrived today with 2 trainwreck & a purplewreck so got them in glasses of water and will put straight into root riots 2moz.

Will get some pics up of the BSB's & Psycho's 2moz


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

That two timing Fairy mother fffff..though she was supposed to be dropping by ma pad the day, lol. We do love the fairy!!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (May 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all booked up to shoot a baboon n wilderbeast am gonna have the baboon skull cleaned n try bring it back, whatcha reckon do u think it will get stopped??? aint a endangerd species or nefing.


il reply to meself then seems i turned black or something lol im gonna give it a go whats the worst that can happen they can only take it off me so fuck it, cheers for the advice the boys lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (May 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> il reply to meself then seems i turned black or something lol im gonna give it a go whats the worst that can happen they can only take it off me so fuck it, cheers for the advice the boys lmao


fucking right try and bring it back, i would lol. chuck it in the suit case and not the hand luggage of corse


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

yeah sambs id bring it back its not like they are indangered species i believe there are alot of feral that course untold trouble in sa


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all booked up to shoot a baboon n wilderbeast am gonna have the baboon skull cleaned n try bring it back, whatcha reckon do u think it will get stopped??? aint a endangerd species or nefing.


Im a animal lover so im keepin ssshht on this subject lmao!!!!...............hows the trip goin old boy?



scotia1982 said:


> Fairy arrived today with 2 trainwreck & a purplewreck so got them in glasses of water and will put straight into root riots 2moz.
> 
> Will get some pics up of the BSB's & Psycho's 2moz


Look foward to the pics mate bet there lookin mint now, you takin cuts of the newcomers when the time comes mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 6, 2012)

Yeah if a get a keeper in fact if a get females lol.. 1 of the trainwreck a was plannin on keepin for a mother but a may jst flower both n take a round a cuts jst as they start. Its all dwn to space m8 but am sure al figure somethin out lol

how's everyone today? Suns shinin bright here


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah if a get a keeper in fact if a get females lol.. 1 of the trainwreck a was plannin on keepin for a mother but a may jst flower both n take a round a cuts jst as they start. Its all dwn to space m8 but am sure al figure somethin out lol
> 
> how's everyone today? Suns shinin bright here


Sweet mate i might tap ya for a snip then when the time comes always wanted to do a trainwreck after seein WOW grows an hearin about your beast mate!

Yeh weathers sound here mate sunny but still abit nippy!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 6, 2012)

Thats not a prob matey... Think Ambz done some crackin purple wrecks....

Soaked them over night n put into root riots an hr ago, so hopefully the 3 of them will b pokin there heads in a day or 2


----------



## newuserlol (May 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> fucking right try and bring it back, i would lol. chuck it in the suit case and not the hand luggage of corse


yeah m8 im deffo gonna try, not in hand luggage tho lol



cheddar1985 said:


> yeah sambs id bring it back its not like they are indangered species i believe there are alot of feral that course untold trouble in sa


they are classed as vermin m8 im going for a large male, will be plenty of pics when im back.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Im a animal lover so im keepin ssshht on this subject lmao!!!!...............hows the trip goin old boy?
> 
> yeah going sweet m8 loving it......... and stil got so much left to do and 3wks sweeeeeeeet.
> 
> how the lil man?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thats not a prob matey... Think Ambz done some crackin purple wrecks....
> 
> Soaked them over night n put into root riots an hr ago, so hopefully the 3 of them will b pokin there heads in a day or 2
> 
> ...


Ya lucky fucka wish i was or there with ya! im lovin me time off at home like but gettin abit borin now. Little mans doin sound geezer he's mint! his cord dropped off this morn lol......you get the pic of my ugly mush with him???? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 6, 2012)

^^^^^wtf^^^^^


----------



## scotia1982 (May 6, 2012)

Wee pic update

4 Black Rose x BSB's goin 12/12 all the way



2 Psychosis Clones (1 defo rooted not sure about the other)



Psychosis 3 wks in 12/12


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Wee pic update
> 
> 4 Black Rose x BSB's goin 12/12 all the way
> 
> ...



Lookin peng as always lad i would nt worry to much about the clone that has nt rooted just keep a dome over the fucker it ll root!!
Pukka u got my pm buddha lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 im deffo gonna try, not in hand luggage tho lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scotia1982 (May 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin peng as always lad i would nt worry to much about the clone that has nt rooted just keep a dome over the fucker it ll root!!
> Pukka u got my pm buddha lol


Seems to hve new growth m8 jst lookin a little under the weather. Probs lacking a bit of N so a upped the nutes yesterday jst a little though lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 7, 2012)

hello hello how things? nice pics


----------



## scotia1982 (May 7, 2012)

Aye no too bad mate. Clones aint lookin too good today got some sort of deficiency or ma ph is out or somethin. Will jump on lappy in a wee wile n hve a proper read up


----------



## mrt1980 (May 7, 2012)

that psycho is looking awesome, i cant wait to see it the when its ready to come down


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

1+ hr ahead of the uk so breakfast time............

2 large eggs and a good size fillet steak breakfast of champions lol

got some weed yday got bout 13g of swazi for 12quid was ripped off cause i stank of tourist lol its a nice smoke bit stemmy and a few seeds but smokes smooth and its a sativa of some kind the buzz is high.

im in sun city now at a game lodge 1mile away from the casinos, theres lions,elephants,cheetha,wild dogs the list just
gos on n on but unless im gonna shoot it i find the game drives abit boring tbh, this lodge is the nuts tho private pool and large glass windows on the side thats fenced off with a electric fence, had a joint in the pool yday then was just laying on the couch.

and see a banded mongoose very rare, and also a big ol baboon, this morning just seen a family of 6 warthog just walk past whilst im eating me breakfast outside, pretty cool really.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Be warey of baboons mate, I woke one morning and one was crawling in my window, a big fukker as well, I shat a brick, lol. And that was after the fukker opened the window himself and pulled the curtains back (was about to shout at the wife to keep the noise down!!!). They sure are clever. Sounds like a great time Sambo. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

morning all. u get me pms lastnight scotia?
sent couple but each time i hit send it crashed.
shite site more hassle then it worth
nice pot gold reefer n coffee and ufc, good morning so far haha
the big flip today. defo ditched the scrog now, seems like it just does alot damage to older growth. think need to re ajust me thinking for next run and not b so lame.
supercropped the shit out them yesterday to keep them low to ground and not bleached by light.
sambo how the devil r ya?? haha ya posts r making alot more sense now. think this half detox is doing u world good u sound refreshed and alive alot more now.
dst im shocked matey. im guessing u didnt shout to the mrs as u still have use off your arms and legs haha and i dont think she wood been impressed with being confused with a primate or monkey no matter the excuse off a real one in the room hahah
to b fair ent baboons agressive with huge razor sharpe teeth? fuck that. u see for me if i need a jab to not die visiting certain countrys or they have animals that can kill me then i rather not go hahahaha
haha saying that but my dream is to do a safari oneday.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

Didnt get the pm's matey,couldnt get on most of the bite.... Hospital appointments galore for me today 

On a lighter note,both clones pickin up still lookin a bit limey but the new growths startin to pick up and point to the light, 2 x trainwreck & 1x purplewteck all broke surface,jst to shed their seed casings n we're laughin


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Good luck at the Ozzy mate. Docs for me tomoz.

and no MDB, still got me arms, lol....

One of the lads down in SA told me about how clever these fukkers are. They get into cars, they know what fridges are, they can open doors. In Simons Town there are a group that wait until people turn up, they watch from above. Then when the peeps start unloading there cars they rush down and jack the cars, lol. Literally they have been known to get inside and shut the doors!!! Mad. My brother in law smacked one with a huge stick as it sat in his sons cot eating their apples. Would take one bite then throw the apple awy, then pick up another, take a bite and throw that away. When he was wacked with the stick he just arrogantly turned round, looked at my brother in law and then strolled off real slow.....Signs everywhere, Don't feed the baboons. You don't bloody well have to, they help themselves.lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

good luck hospital.
sounds like the garden filling up well. 
yeah i can never get on here nowadays.
can u not shot the babboons if they in ya house? 
isnt there any nice lil mnkeys there? sambo could bring one back for me haha. train it make teas and joints haha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

Cheers not me today its the mrs. Garden will be full in a coupla wks. Think a may hve to try tap for another light think another 400 or 600 is badly needed


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

good luck in the hospital mate. i just got back from taking the baby. he had to have blood taken and he screamed like fuck lol.

sambo thats sound like every day around here, the women all look like baboons lmao

my white widow seeds came back just now too and im ordering coco and nutes in a bit when they send me the total disscount for p+p and ill be up and running again


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

Eyup scotty old boy! good look at the docs bro hope alls well for yas!
recent pics look mint matey comin on a treat, makin me jelous as hell with that psycho im runnin short as fuck now 
if you ant seen it thought id post it on here, makes me piss the southen fairy!!! lmao

[video=youtube;FadvYFuS7Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FadvYFuS7Mc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> good luck in the hospital mate. i just got back from taking the baby. he had to have blood taken and he screamed like fuck lol.
> 
> sambo thats sound like every day around here, the women all look like baboons lmao
> 
> my white widow seeds came back just now too and im ordering coco and nutes in a bit when they send me the total disscount for p+p and ill be up and running again


mrt seen you askin Qs about the airpots mate, the 1L's are wicked for veg an work wonders you get a huge root system in a couple of weeks an no need to pot up 3 times there good togo stright to your final pot, ive used them with my 10L airpots and my 6L an both times ive had a big root system lookin healthy as fuck when ive opend the pots. the 1Ls look tiny mate an like there no good but trust me there sound!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

iuse 3 pots in total. i wood use four if had more height to hang light and use my 15 lt airpots for flowering. or drop my larger normal pots for the airpots instead and use the 3 still.
end day it wot eva works for u and your grow space allows. everybody different thats half fun off growing.
it wood b fine i reckon if u put seed in 15 litre airpot as long as u dont over water wen young and small roots and drown it. i mean in nature they dont have pots or limited root room so sod it sure they b fine however u grow it as long as u adapt grow to fit enviroments


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

cheers lads. i went for the 3L for veg and the 10L for flowering, i ordered them just now so hopefully they will be here tomorrow. it just deciding if i should put these seeds in to pop now or wait a day for the coco? the last white widow seeds had all split in 12 hours so i think ill wait till tomorrow to make sure


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

Your right mate just sayin how i do it, ive even veg'd for 3week an flowered for 9 in a 1ltr aipot start to finish got 2oz off the little fucker was the densist buds ive grown burnt to fuck like lol

how big you plannin on growin um mrt? 3Ls will handle 2-3ft plant no probs just means you gunna have to water more often thats all, im sure the 1ltrs fit in the 3s they go stright in the 6ls, an ill say again you'l be amazed how many roots you got after 2 weeks from rooted seed/cut in the 1lts, id even put money on it that you get more roots in 2 weeks then some peeps get all grow with standed pots!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers lads. i went for the 3L for veg and the 10L for flowering, i ordered them just now so hopefully they will be here tomorrow. it just deciding if i should put these seeds in to pop now or wait a day for the coco? the last white widow seeds had all split in 12 hours so i think ill wait till tomorrow to make sure


you goin stright in coco with um mate?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

i think also the pots width helps. the airpots r more narrow and not so coned affect like normal pots. ive found using different pots the deeper narrower pots
seem to have faster growing roots then the wider pots? but then thats just me and wot i notice wen im stoned haha.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

10ls are sound mate owt bigger with airpots an coco is a waste unless your growin 5ft trees! ive got 2x 10lts i used them my 2nd grow worked wonders.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i think also the pots width helps. the airpots r more narrow and not so coned affect like normal pots. ive found using different pots the deeper narrower pots
> seem to have faster growing roots then the wider pots? but then thats just me and wot i notice wen im stoned haha.


yeh mate the airpots are norrow so every time a root gets to a hole an airproons an chucks a new 1 out its not got far togo before it hits another hole, standed pots are wider cos you want the root to spead around before it hits the side an turns.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> yeh mate the airpots are norrow so every time a root gets to a hole an airproons an chucks a new 1 out its not got far togo before it hits another hole, standed pots are wider cos you want the root to spead around before it hits the side an turns.


that sounds right. i got a normal pot bout same size as others i use early veg from seedling. just its deeper and narrower and i kid u not everytime iput seedling in it it always grows the bushier plant and the roots fill pot very rapid compared the wider more shallower pots.
anyways mayb am talking crap and its just a fluke or luck that each time its grown the better plant for me


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

Afternoon lads. My lovely mother bought me a big bag of coco pro 4 airpots n a bigger fan. All a need to do is her gardening for summer 

Spend ages movin shit,fittin new fan and av still got loads to do..

Hows everyone else??


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

good old mums eh. haha
good matey am preping self for the walk to school in the rain.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Afternoon lads. My lovely mother bought me a big bag of coco pro 4 airpots n a bigger fan. All a need to do is her gardening for summer
> 
> Spend ages movin shit,fittin new fan and av still got loads to do..
> 
> Hows everyone else??


Now thats a result an half mate nice brucey for ya!! that coco pro is the shizz!! lol what size pots you got, an fan?

Im sound geezer hows you lot?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

Fuck the suns shinin here 2dy. We're jst gettin ready to head to hospital..

Fuckin knackered doin all that wiz fuckin roastin n that wiz wae the light off lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck the suns shinin here 2dy. We're jst gettin ready to head to hospital..
> 
> Fuckin knackered doin all that wiz fuckin roastin n that wiz wae the light off lol


i thought u went hosp earlier. 
haha yeah ive fried my hair standing up into a 150 hps before


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Now thats a result an half mate nice brucey for ya!! that coco pro is the shizz!! lol what size pots you got, an fan?
> 
> Im sound geezer hows you lot?


Jst got a more powerful 4inch m8 395m3/hr ir somethin like that. Was supposed to b 8ltr pots but looks like 6 cos a already got 2 lol... Really like them jst been usin the bio nova coco blocks n they're utter pish


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i thought u went hosp earlier.
> haha yeah ive fried my hair standing up into a 150 hps before


Docs this mornin n hospital this afternoon  got loads to do as well... fuck av butlrnt maself many times on ma 600 thats why a decided to turn it off this time lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Good luck at the Ozzy mate. Docs for me tomoz.
> 
> and no MDB, still got me arms, lol....
> 
> One of the lads down in SA told me about how clever these fukkers are. They get into cars, they know what fridges are, they can open doors. In Simons Town there are a group that wait until people turn up, they watch from above. Then when the peeps start unloading there cars they rush down and jack the cars, lol. Literally they have been known to get inside and shut the doors!!! Mad. My brother in law smacked one with a huge stick as it sat in his sons cot eating their apples. Would take one bite then throw the apple awy, then pick up another, take a bite and throw that away. When he was wacked with the stick he just arrogantly turned round, looked at my brother in law and then strolled off real slow.....Signs everywhere, Don't feed the baboons. You don't bloody well have to, they help themselves.lol.


lmfao so ture

i been here quite a few times m8 i no bout em some farmers even employ people just to sit there and shoot any of the fuckers they see lol

the wilderbeast im gonna shoot is bout 300quid the large male baboon is not even a tenner lol they are considered vermin, but like ya say clever fuckers.

i member yrs ago on me 1st visit a young baboon had been run over n was screaming with broken legs/back couldnt move neway im not a fucking vet lolol a black taxi driver just stopped got his jack out the boot smashed its head in and threw it away from the road lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you goin stright in coco with um mate?


i let them go as tall as they want without burning on the light. my first run got burnt cos i had my light as high as it would go on the adjusters but then i took them off and clipped it straight to the bar at the top of the tent.
yeah im going to pop the seeds and then put them straight into canna coco. i ordered the pack with rhitzonic too, that was quite good for the roots. within 36hrs from repotting from 5L to 12L all the pots had root coming out of the bottom, it should work even better with air pots

ive ordered a new filter and fan too, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251052966852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 its says its does 750m3/h. dont know if its over kill but i thought its better than spending a bit less and having to spend more if its not quite good enough lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Jst got a more powerful 4inch m8 395m3/hr ir somethin like that. Was supposed to b 8ltr pots but looks like 6 cos a already got 2 lol... Really like them jst been usin the bio nova coco blocks n they're utter pish


I need a new fan too mate, didnt think they did 8s mate or id a gone for them instead of the 6ltrs, you'l notice i diff now mate with the pro trust me as long as your ph is sweet they'l be healthy as fuck!



mrt1980 said:


> i let them go as tall as they want without burning on the light. my first run got burnt cos i had my light as high as it would go on the adjusters but then i took them off and clipped it straight to the bar at the top of the tent.
> yeah im going to pop the seeds and then put them straight into canna coco. i ordered the pack with rhitzonic too, that was quite good for the roots. within 36hrs from repotting from 5L to 12L all the pots had root coming out of the bottom, it should work even better with air pots
> 
> ive ordered a new filter and fan too, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251052966852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 its says its does 750m3/h. dont know if its over kill but i thought its better than spending a bit less and having to spend more if its not quite good enough lol


I did that my 1st grow mate an my seed was slow to pop the surface but got there in the end, i prefer root riots now for my seeds before the coco. rhiz is shit hot for the roots an also reduces shock when repottin mate id defo recommend it, fan looks sound fella!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

cheers mate i had to do something the bubblegum was smelling in the end and my temps where up in the mid to high 80s when flowering but they went as high as 92 when i was vegging


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

whey up mrt i see ya green bar is growing, hurray


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

i know  what happens if it fills? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

u get alot newer growers asking u questions more hahahah u dont win no prize more the shame haha


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Wow, it almost doubled in size there, lol...but still no prize! boo.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

shit yeah 2 green blocks today now four. check u out mrt big rep haha.
giving it all charlie big spuds haha
am glad now my mission has been a success haha


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

fucking hell, cheers lads lol. ill be getting big headed now


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

gotta admit without this lodge sun city has been disapointing it aint a touch on the casinos in joberg carnival city, monte casino and gold reef city......

got a dodgy doc 1st week fuck the detox lmao 3x 2.5 lorazepam just munched on the vods hard im off to the pool did i mention its heated lmao

ava good 1 boys...............


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

private heated pool sounds good about now. friends like yours i want.

i got a dinafem blue widow free with my seeds so i might pop it in with the rest to see what its like


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> private heated pool sounds good about now. friends like yours i want.
> 
> i got a dinafem blue widow free with my seeds so i might pop it in with the rest to see what its like


Av had a smoke of some blue widow before, not sure if dinafem but it wiz fuckin lovely


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

its not what u no its who u no lolololololol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

gotta love freebies. i got some lemon cheese x sour, some bolo kush and some casy jones i think freebies.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its not what u no its who u no lolololololol


Fuck you know every cunt lmao

Fairy will be leavin in the morning matey


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

smoking a pure swazi and the difference is il be putting all the pics up ur word is all u got on a faceless internet forum u iie,bullshitt etc ya just another nobjockey and theres lots on riu in the uk side lololol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Av had a smoke of some blue widow before, not sure if dinafem but it wiz fuckin lovely


it looks good. im wondering what pot to use for it if all the white widows take. i might put 1 of the ww in an ordinalry pot and put the bw in an air pot


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

Why not jst buy one more airpot, for the sake of £2?? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> it looks good. im wondering what pot to use for it if all the white widows take. i might put 1 of the ww in an ordinalry pot and put the bw in an air pot


easy there mr t, now thats thinking outside the box haha 
sambo u not killing anything just now? no skulls to polish up ? haha u nutter


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Why not jst buy one more airpot, for the sake of £2?? lol


cos ive already ordered the pots and it will cost £10.25p for 1 10L pot with postage


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> easy there mr t, now thats thinking outside the box haha
> sambo u not killing anything just now? no skulls to polish up ? haha u nutter


i was thinking i could see how much difference air pots are to normal pots then too cos ill have ww in both, i know there can be different phenos but it should be close


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cos ive already ordered the pots and it will cost £10.25p for 1 10L pot with postage


There nowhere near to you you could pick one up? You'l get it delivered from grotec for £7.50 lol... Thats where a get all ma stuff from cheapest place a can find online....


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> There nowhere near to you you could pick one up? You'l get it delivered from grotec for £7.50 lol... Thats where a get all ma stuff from cheapest place a can find online....


ebay i got mine off i wanted the canna coco nute pack that had a and b,boost, rhitzonic, pk 13/14, cannazim, start and flush and it was combined postage. i was going to order more but the amount went up from 1 to 5 to 10, i didnt think to order 5 and an extra 1, i thought id have to order 10 lmao thats what i get for smoking in the morning


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ebay i got mine off i wanted the canna coco nute pack that had a and b,boost, rhitzonic, pk 13/14, cannazim, start and flush and it was combined postage. i was going to order more but the amount went up from 1 to 5 to 10, i didnt think to order 5 and an extra 1, i thought id have to order 10 lmao thats what i get for smoking in the morning


Lol how much did all that set u back, if u dnt mind me askin?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

mr t sounding flush. did u order the fan filter also?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

the nute pack was £55 or £109 with pots and coco and yeah i got the new fan too


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mr t sounding flush. did u order the fan filter also?


Who me or Mr T?? lol

If me then jst the fan mate, ma carbs not even 6 months old, got it jst after the cottoncandy


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

was meaning mr t. he got a fan filter combo. spanking the old credit card today then haha
scotia u been singing to your tw today? looking like cress?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

still no where near what i would have spent on weed anyway lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> was meaning mr t. he got a fan filter combo. spanking the old credit card today then haha
> scotia u been singing to your tw today? looking like cress?


Yeah mate as and when can get to see them lol.... TW's seem to be struggling to shrug of their casings but the PW has already..... Coupla days n should be fine n dandy 

Your cheeses still stinkin the house out? Looks like al be hunting for some puff soon


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

ohdear. u nearing the end off ya percy already? defo need up ya wattage i think matey haha.
if they stll on in day or two i used to spray them get them moist. let soak for bit and then very gentleyy remove casing. had do that on the exo x br seeds


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 10, 2012)

Scotty which way you plant your seeds once there cracked tap down or up??

View attachment 2161240

If you go tap up like you should, the seed case gets dragged off naturaly when it pops the surface, if you go tap down like most do you end up with the kink like in the pic, an the seed case breaks the soil the wrong way an gets stuck on, ive never seen a seed case on my seeds tap up mate.

Soz for the boring shit hows it goin lads? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2012)

Didnt wait for the tap m8 into a shot glass of water for 18-24 hrs then straight into a root riot. So to b honest m8 a jst shoved them in lol...

Am no to good jst waitin on more test results now. Could go drive off the harbour the way things r jst now 

hows u matey enjoyin the sleepless nites? Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Didnt wait for the tap m8 into a shot glass of water for 18-24 hrs then straight into a root riot. So to b honest m8 a jst shoved them in lol...
> 
> Am no to good jst waitin on more test results now. Could go drive off the harbour the way things r jst now
> 
> hows u matey enjoyin the sleepless nites? Lol


Fuckin hell mate thats ruff, keep ya chin up yeh dont be goin near any fuckin harbours! you'l be sound the lot of yas just keep the faith matey!!

Not to bad the sleepless nights mate cos i can have a little lyin its when im back at work im gunna be fucked! lol

You ant gotta wait for the tap root mate just put the seed in pointed end up, i always wait for the seed to crack before a put it in the cube sometime takes a day sometimes a little more, you no its defo took enough water in if its cracked what do you do just wait for it to sink?? seeds will germ anyway tho mate even sideways it just gives um a better start an dont waste no energy, i was just showin you the pic an that really, i was wonderin which way when i started an found that info on a thread an done it like that ever since.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2012)

Na didnt wait to sink m8 jst gve 24 hrs n flung it in lol... Had 7/7 so far 

Aye al no do anythin silly jst wish we had answers... The fact our money's been stopped dnt help but we'l get there. Jst needo find a 4 wk flowerin plant lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Na didnt wait to sink m8 jst gve 24 hrs n flung it in lol... Had 7/7 so far
> 
> Aye al no do anythin silly jst wish we had answers... The fact our money's been stopped dnt help but we'l get there. Jst needo find a 4 wk flowerin plant lmao


take the piss dont they mate waitin for answers has gotta hurt mate feel for ya man, how come ya moneys stopped? they stop the mrs with change of circumstancers last month an all rent went up with out us knowin so owe money there a fuckin joke tossers.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2012)

Always the same better off giin to the vets lol.. A was at an intervuew for a job the other wk and forgot to go to an adviser appointment at jobcentre so they stopped our money. That excuse aint good enough so fuck knows what is!! The sooner a get a job the better,but a doubt that goin to happen anytime soon. Its dire for work around here even the pubs n shit are closing


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

still popping ya seeds girls fuck that shit n earn some $$$$$$$$$$ clone-only baby lolol


yes im already pissed drinking quad vod with a dash of malibu n tonic pretty nice........


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

meat is cheap as fuck here carnt even be bothered to do anything with these fillet steaks just munching em like a cooked sausage left in the fridge lol too much protein makes ya constipated tho aint shat proper for days lololol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2012)

Yeah am havin another crack at trainwreck n got a purplewreck flung in 

Repotted 2 br/bsb's into 8 ltr airpots & ma 2 psycho clones into 6 ltr airpots. Goin to veg the wrecks up for a wk or 2 b4 transplanting


----------



## mad dog bark (May 10, 2012)

i gotta say the clone onlys r 90 per cent hype.
go top whack tho or top dollar but isnt the be all on weed.
some just as nice if not stronger strains out there for the daring hahah
i like the exo but i found physco n livers ok only. nice for a change tho.
the slh las pheno is the nuts tho i do rate that


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

bullshit MDB u find me another strain thats yields n smells like it dus on just a 7day dry FACT


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

could always try the dog kush lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 10, 2012)

each to own matey. i rate chronics b honest/diesil/amn haze,slh,blue cheds, ww, skunk 1. i think if grown well all weeds can hold there own.
strongest weed ive smoked to date is a chronic some asians grew 5 odd year back i think. a roll up size reefer wood put any1 to bed. i can smoke anybody i no under table easy. not being big headed i just love weed and have done since was 11 so 19 years smoking. but saying that had plenty chronic since then but nothing to match that batch. it was special matey
i think it all down effort off grower and good dna.
exo is head n shoulders above it clone only bros.
i mean u look at scotia. he got a physco plant could cloned it loads and got a tent/room full pyscho but he choose to grow tw instead? shows no every1 rates them the best weeds.
b honest ive smoked more strains then i can remember. every day smoker me.
i wood like try ya pyscho sambo 1 day mayb a trade or something and see if u can convert me to a clone only man too but i dont think i wood change mind unless it was something special


----------



## mad dog bark (May 10, 2012)

oh yeah my mate grew out doors a diesil. week dry no cure and i kid u not his house stank wen he dried in doors. all sold 10 a g and went in few days.
bubblegum even none cured has a great twang


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

taste is taste and $ is $ we all grow for different reasons............


----------



## mad dog bark (May 10, 2012)

true as that.
hows the hols? u looking like a black man now? tanned up or shocking weather there too?


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> each to own matey. i rate chronics b honest/diesil/amn haze,slh,blue cheds, ww, skunk 1. i think if grown well all weeds can hold there own.
> strongest weed ive smoked to date is a chronic some asians grew 5 odd year back i think. a roll up size reefer wood put any1 to bed. i can smoke anybody i no under table easy. not being big headed i just love weed and have done since was 11 so 19 years smoking. but saying that had plenty chronic since then but nothing to match that batch. it was special matey
> i think it all down effort off grower and good dna.
> exo is head n shoulders above it clone only bros.
> ...


\

THAT a challenge bro u no how close distance we are i CHALLENGE you to even smoke half what i can exo n pyshco grown organic, i love ya m8 u always been a cool riu user but chronics ya best shit ya smoked lmao u need to live a little lolol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 10, 2012)

i cant say fuck all cos i havent tried any of the clone only. but i do love ww  im running it again and im trying to save up enough money to get some uv lights for flowering to improve the thc count this time


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

lololol pissed as fuck and u gotta take the dongle outside to get any reception, bro ive grown and tasted serious seeds bubblegum smoked sold dry yes it smells but dont even try like its in clone only league, 6wks cure tho and that shit really dus taste like bubblegum n fucking stinks


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

m8 just got back wit a bottle of grey goose this might get messy if the signal holds lololol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2012)

Its always messy when ur involved sambo matey,well u n ur voddy lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2012)

U cunts better not arrange a smoke-a-thon n leave me out 

Al smoke any1 under da table lololol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2012)

U cunts better not arrange a smoke-a-thon n leave me out 

Al smoke any1 under da table lololol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2012)

Potted up the psycho clones today, quite chuffed with myself this time considering a killed about 10, here's a pic of the root 



Had a bit of a shaky hand lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 10, 2012)

haha yeah i take thAT CHALLENGE DUDE. IF WE WAIT TIL OUR NEXT CROPS I WILL BRING SOME MINE ALSO SO IT A LEVEL PLAYING FIELD HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I HAVE B HONEST AND SAY THAT PERTICULAR CHRONIC WAS STRONGER THEN ANYTHING I HAVE TRIED ON ME TWO vISITS TO THE DAM and the clone onlys i tried and the exo that comes round here is the bollocks man . shit soz was caps.
haha scotia u got few months get down here to join in the smoke athon then hahahahah b a right giggle


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2012)

Haha be a few year before a can afford it lmao..... Na will try sort somethin out for end of summer, will need to sort out cat n dog sitter n probs need to bring wee man unless his gran'l come to the house n watch him....

So whats been on the cards today MDB?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 10, 2012)

few js and a mate swang by. other then that not a lotto really.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> U cunts better not arrange a smoke-a-thon n leave me out
> 
> Al smoke any1 under da table lololol


if we did ever meet up for a smoke i think i'd be on the baby table with my performance lately lol. turning down joints again last night cos my chest was fucked


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2012)

Good job with the clones matey! 

you lots packages come today?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

my nutes, coco and air pots came just waiting on the fan but it said 6-7 working days for that


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

Arrived yesterday Pukka m8 forgot to say lol...

When u crackin on with the coco mr t? Straight away or after ur bubbles?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Arrived yesterday Pukka m8 forgot to say lol...
> 
> When u crackin on with the coco mr t? Straight away or after ur bubbles?


straight away, i put the seeds in now. the bubblegum is down and dry. i got 5 ww and 1 blue widow that i cant wait to try and it hasnt even popped yet lol. i got to calabrate my ph pen thing. how often do you have to do it? cos ive only got the sachete that came with the pen.

do you have to leave the water stand for 24hrs to let the chlorine evaporate like hydro or just put it in like i have been doing with soil?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

What all ur bubbled r dwn a thot it was the runt,must hve missed a post lol..

Been growin for 3 years now n a can honestly say av never tested ph in ma life thinkin a mite this run but the scottish water's jst too good lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> What all ur bubbled r dwn a thot it was the runt,must hve missed a post lol..
> 
> Been growin for 3 years now n a can honestly say av never tested ph in ma life thinkin a mite this run but the scottish water's jst too good lol


yeah just over a week ago. im not sure if i put it on here, i did say about it taking me 8hrs to do 1 plant. with the chopping and the kids being bard i havent been on as much over the last week. i had 8oz off 5 plants again


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

Think a remember the 8 hr trimmin was that not the runt? Ma memory is so bad now lol. 8 from 5's good goin m8 especially if all under 1 light. Am aimin high this time. Think am goin to try get anotger light to fling in but that wnt b for a while yet.

Gertin ready to run, trainwreck, purplewreck,black rose x bsb& psychosis. Probs 6 max under 1 light at the mo and aim for 2 oz a plant at least


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

how do all?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

Evening matey hows tricks??


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

tired matey was up smoking till past 4 a.m with a a mate.
got weekend off from kids as my mrs is flu ill and lil run down, so i got weekend gardening if manage some dry days.
b weird not having daughter round but mrs needs a break bless her. i may pop over my kids house for few hours ova weekend and take park or something 
hows the young seedlings doing


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

Quiet wknd then, us too lol, yeah u'l miss not seein her when you're used to it... Think its Scotland thats to get the worst of the weather as usual mate....

Seedlings doin brilliant all casings shed and starting to grow, Purple wrecks a few dys ahead of the TW's but am sure they'l catch up. Al say one thing though if your considering using coco dnt buy the bionova bricks, my psycho mothers strugglin with nutes big time now av transplanted everthin else into the canna pro there's no probs


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

well least u figured it out in time. mayb the coco was y other sedlings died


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well least u figured it out in time. mayb the coco was y other sedlings died


Got a feelin thats exactly it, strange though cos the liver n the ronnie were fine??

Jst nippin out for 20 but will be on half hr -hr


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

mayb older it got the worse it got? i dunno mate haha.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Think a remember the 8 hr trimmin was that not the runt? Ma memory is so bad now lol. 8 from 5's good goin m8 especially if all under 1 light. Am aimin high this time. Think am goin to try get anotger light to fling in but that wnt b for a while yet.
> 
> Gertin ready to run, trainwreck, purplewreck,black rose x bsb& psychosis. Probs 6 max under 1 light at the mo and aim for 2 oz a plant at least


you should get that with a bit of training, the 1 i thought was the runt ended up having 1 and 3/4oz and 1 of the bigger looking ones was just over 1oz. i dont make sense lol. im hoping to beat it this time tho cos its the same strain with coco, air pots, a better fan and i'll do a bit of training.




mad dog bark said:


> how do all?


hey mdb hows tricks?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

good mr t thanks matey.
thinking off getting creative in kitchen tho fancy a chinese style meal. ribs is a must and see wot else i can whack up quick


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good mr t thanks matey.
> thinking off getting creative in kitchen tho fancy a chinese style meal. ribs is a must and see wot else i can whack up quick


i like a mess about in the kitchen but i dont like cleaning up. my chicken dinner and cheese and potato pie with bacon mixed in are the best, im no good at chinese food tho. its better to order it in lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

I made lentil soup today from scratch and a gotta say it the best a ever tasted lol.... Quite like cookin, wish a had time n money to cook more....


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

feel fat now. joint time now haha. wot wot u at tonight then?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I made lentil soup today from scratch and a gotta say it the best a ever tasted lol.... Quite like cookin, wish a had time n money to cook more....


ive never made a soup. im more a meat and potato person, thats why im so fat lol. i was just cleaning out the tent ready for round 3 and i found a nice bit of bud that had fallen off the cord 

im thinking of chucking another of my free seeds in but i cant decide what to do? i got g13s sour jack and og13. and i got world of seed madness and delicious seeds la musa. have you ever grown any of them?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

nope but the 1st two sound nice hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nope but the 1st two sound nice hahahahahahahahahahahaha


i just googled them now and they had a poll on here those 2 where voted the same


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

how u mean same? same strain or same rated in quality??


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how u mean same? same strain or same rated in quality??


the same rating


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

la musa's an auto am sure av got one in the fridge.....


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> la musa's an auto am sure av got one in the fridge.....


i just had a look and where it says flowering type it said photoperiod but in the description it said auto. i dont fancy doing an auto i had blueberry auto from g13 labs but didnt really fancy it. i might have chucked that blue mammoth in from barneys farm if i had that but only for the colours lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i just had a look and where it says flowering type it said photoperiod but in the description it said auto. i dont fancy doing an auto i had blueberry auto from g13 labs but didnt really fancy it. i might have chucked that blue mammoth in from barneys farm if i had that but only for the colours lol


Av never fancied the autos cos they only do really well under 18/6, got la musa and sugar mango ryder freebies but doubt al ever grow them unless a move to a big fancy mansion lol... A like Barney's farm, the blue cheese of theirs a dne was very tasty very cheesey. Think al mostly be runnin Psycho & Trainwreck from now on, mite take a few cuts off the purplewreck but will see what the pheno's like a week or 2 into flower. Whats the Blue Mammoth genetics?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

Ak47 X Blueberry X Ruderalis







i had pineapple chunk from barneys farm with my first run. it was ok i think it could have done with another week or 2 tho. it wasnt as good as the ww, thats got to be my number 1 at the mo. id like to have a good cross of ww, i was thinking about white russian. 

is this your first run of psycho?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

U should defo do the blue widow if u wnt a good widow cross matey. Av had a puff n gve 2 thumbs up lol..

Yeah m8 first run,av had a taste before n it smells jst like the livers a dne last time,defo lookin forward to it. The mithers 4 wks into flower and a put ma rooted ckone un 12/12 the other dy. New mothers veggin up nicely n should b ready for clones in a coupla wks fingers crossed


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

happy days then  i wanted to get a mother tent but i upgraded my setup instead. i hope this blue widow comes though for me now. i might even give it a good cure being as ill have white widow to keep me going. i say that every time and end up not bothering. im the same with making hash out of the leaves. i dropped my glove hash in the bucket with the leaves in and was too lazy to get it out

i think ill put that og13 in it looks the best from the write up


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2012)

You hear the Americans talkin about the OG Kushs all the time so would assume its of the same lineage. In fact if am not mistaken the Dog from BB has OG in it


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

don gin had some good pics of dog thats on my to try list too


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

the DOG does indeed come from an OG Kush mother.....


----------



## mad dog bark (May 12, 2012)

easy all. wot a sunny down here. looking like a good day indeedy to do me gardening and finally building me g house


----------



## mad dog bark (May 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Av never fancied the autos cos they only do really well under 18/6, got la musa and sugar mango ryder freebies but doubt al ever grow them unless a move to a big fancy mansion lol... A like Barney's farm, the blue cheese of theirs a dne was very tasty very cheesey. Think al mostly be runnin Psycho & Trainwreck from now on, mite take a few cuts off the purplewreck but will see what the pheno's like a week or 2 into flower. Whats the Blue Mammoth genetics?


wot no slh
ive heard everytime u say u dont want slh in ya grow room a fairy dies somewhere haha
surely always room for the slh? haha
im itching to try the pyscho killer to see how it fairs to the slh as i think both hazes and both lemon taste. but i could b mixed up as normal and got wrong strain in mind


----------



## scotia1982 (May 12, 2012)

Na SLH is nice mate but no ma cup if tea... Not really a fan of the leminy stuff. Prefer ur right dank make u feel sick smell/tastin stuff... 

Goin to put tge purple wreck into dwc today. Think it'l jst about fit into ma veg cubby... If not al squeeze the fucker in lol....


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Its always messy when ur involved sambo matey,well u n ur voddy lmao


feck off lolol

will be ice bongs witha kingsize pure chaser, followed by a slice of my canna butter lemon cake, then ice bongs or pures till the 1st man says i can take no more lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2012)

I'd be fucked off the 1st ice bong lmao!!

hows it goin lads? got smashed last night, went to the local watched match an wet the babies head, pissed bed an lot lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> feck off lolol
> 
> will be ice bongs witha kingsize pure chaser, followed by a slice of my canna butter lemon cake, then ice bongs or pures till the 1st man says i can take no more lolol


Haha that'l b MDB,choke choke lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (May 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'd be fucked off the 1st ice bong lmao!!
> 
> hows it goin lads? got smashed last night, went to the local watched match an wet the babies head, pissed bed an lot lol


Lol wet the bed,bet the mrs was pleased. 2 babies to change lmao.....


----------



## mad dog bark (May 12, 2012)

ill bring my inhaler i should b fine haha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 12, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Like lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 12, 2012)

bongs haha reming me of childhood haha. ent donr them in years. no booze for me tho as i act the twat wen i do


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol wet the bed,bet the mrs was pleased. 2 babies to change lmao.....


Haha a right fuck up mate, mrs stripped me jeans off me but had me tshirt still on pissed on that in bed then pissed in corner of the room on the new carpet mrs woke up cos she herd me get up but i dint open the door went mental stripped sheets off an me tshirt an put a towel down then she says i was stood on front bollok naked havin a fag i was bollox mate every fucker buyin me shots lol............then like a dick, aye lass has gone out an left me in bed so i got up chucked the sheets, towel an me tshirt in washer stained me tshirt fuckin purple from the sheets lol then i found out ive pissed on the sky remote an thats fucked not workin lol so im in the bad books mate lmao!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha a right fuck up mate, mrs stripped me jeans off me but had me tshirt still on pissed on that in bed then pissed in corner of the room on the new carpet mrs woke up cos she herd me get up but i dint open the door went mental stripped sheets off an me tshirt an put a towel down then she says i was stood on front bollok naked havin a fag i was bollox mate every fucker buyin me shots lol............then like a dick, aye lass has gone out an left me in bed so i got up chucked the sheets, towel an me tshirt in washer stained me tshirt fuckin purple from the sheets lol then i found out ive pissed on the sky remote an thats fucked not workin lol so im in the bad books mate lmao![/QUOTE
> 
> quality hahahhaahahhahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 12, 2012)

Fuckin hell Pukka must have been some amount of shots or u cant handle your liquer lad! lmao.......


----------



## scotia1982 (May 12, 2012)

Little Pic update. We have PurpleWreck in the DWC, BR/BSB's in Airpots and little pots, Trainwreck in Airpots & psychosis 4 weeks in, group shot in veg cub, the one in tent is psycho a few dys in 12/12 also in airpot


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

looking good mate that psycho is filling out a treat. i just potted my seeds the only one that hasnt split is the og13 but i was late putting that in. ph-ing is one of the worst things ive had to do. i got to use a bucket from now on instead of 2L pop bottles lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 12, 2012)

Cheers m8.... At the mo am usin 2 x 12ltr buckets & 12 x 2ltr bottles lol. Royal pain in the arse but worth it in the end


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers m8.... At the mo am usin 2 x 12ltr buckets & 12 x 2ltr bottles lol. Royal pain in the arse but worth it in the end


when i work out how much thier taking to fill ill just use the bucket and a jug. rhitzonic made the ph shoot up and i thought 2ml to 2L would be enough it came down to 2.8 so i threw it out and started again. i got it in the end to go to 6 which is close enough to 5.8. i cant wait for them to grow but im dreading chopping them down


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

nice scotia. the pyscho packed it on well. nice newbs there also.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

did i hear right rangers been brought out? city won prem today happy days


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

at first i thought that little plant was sticking out of a plate of baked beans, lmao....stoned.

And is that a leg in one of the pics...???



scotia1982 said:


> Little Pic update. We have PurpleWreck in the DWC, BR/BSB's in Airpots and little pots, Trainwreck in Airpots & psychosis 4 weeks in, group shot in veg cub, the one in tent is psycho a few dys in 12/12 also in airpot
> 
> View attachment 2164178View attachment 2164180View attachment 2164182View attachment 2164185View attachment 2164187View attachment 2164189View attachment 2164190View attachment 2164191View attachment 2164193View attachment 2164194


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

5er on a arm myself haha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nice scotia. the pyscho packed it on well. nice newbs there also.



Cheers mate all comin along nicely  (so far) lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> did i hear right rangers been brought out? city won prem today happy days


Yes mate not much in papers today but should find out more 2moz


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

Haha DST baked beans lmao, dnt think the pebbles would taste too good on your toast, probs break a few teeth lol....

And the fiver goes to MDB its the mrs elbow lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

haha was the poor mrs in bed at time and theres u dragging out plants??


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha was the poor mrs in bed at time and theres u dragging out plants??


Lol no matey, she was sittin on floor beside me doin a doob, she'd kick ma balls if a dragged them into the bedroom as well lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

haha gives me an idea get my mrs do some poses with me plants hahahaha.
hows ya weekend been


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha gives me an idea get my mrs do some poses with me plants hahahaha.
> hows ya weekend been


Lol if u can manage it your a better man than me lol..... 

How's your pony gettin on?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

pip the pony haha. yeah hes good so mrs says. i cal it tony the pony as it winds the mrs up haha.
she found out it gunna b to small to ride so looking sell asap and get a bigger one. we will see
will double money still on him tho


----------



## foreverflyhi (May 13, 2012)

looking good homie


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

foreverflyhi said:


> looking good homie


how do matey. i no your name dont i? u a led grower too?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> pip the pony haha. yeah hes good so mrs says. i cal it tony the pony as it winds the mrs up haha.
> she found out it gunna b to small to ride so looking sell asap and get a bigger one. we will see
> will double money still on him tho


Aw poor Tony, all because he's too small.... Could you not jst use him for midget pony rides?? lmao




foreverflyhi said:


> looking good homie


Thanks bro


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

midget pony rides hahahaha. hes cute enough to show tho so still get good profit


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

Lol got a picture of that in ma head when a was typin it n staryed laughin. The mrs started lookin at me as if a was retarded lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

got a lil deal with mate going. i supply seeds or clones and i get buy all excess he grows. at good price


----------



## mrt1980 (May 13, 2012)

i sit there and giggle to myself all the time remembering funny things people have said and my misses gives me weird looks lol

these seeds are coming out of the coco. twice today ive had to dig a little hole and put them back in


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

i always get that look off mrs haha she knows odd things amuse me. 
easy mr t. these seeds germed? or still need pop?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i always get that look off mrs haha she knows odd things amuse me.
> easy mr t. these seeds germed? or still need pop?


they germed yesterday and i potted them last night but the tap root is pushing them out of the coco instead of growing down into it


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

that is odd never heard that before? is the coco all loose and broke up??? not that i no that wot u ment do as a soil grower but sounds odd matey?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that is odd never heard that before? is the coco all loose and broke up??? not that i no that wot u ment do as a soil grower but sounds odd matey?


i know. this is my first go at coco and its strange to me too. the free seeds that i put in soil are staying there tho. the coco is quite loos even tho ive compacted it down, its quite gritty compared to the soil


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

Are u pointin ur tap root up or dwn?

Av had trouble.jst puttin seeds in coco. Main stem goes very thin then they die only a few dys old


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

u saying scotia u need to do seeds in jiffys or plugs or woteva the term is? like rock wool sort thing


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

Not sure m8 since usin root riots then into coco a aint had no probs and since started puttin clones straigjt into coco had no problems lol.

Well callin it a night matey goin to watch Contagion,jst dwnloaded it 

Take it easy peeps


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

laters chap


----------



## mrt1980 (May 13, 2012)

the tap root is curled so the point is facing up the same way as the seeds. ive only got 4 root riots left ill put them in now and use a bit of soil in the centre to hold the seeds for a day or 2

scotia ive been reading up a bit about them diying. did you feed them nutes from the start? it says the coco doesnt have nutes like soil so you got to feed it straight away


----------



## scotia1982 (May 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> the tap root is curled so the point is facing up the same way as the seeds. ive only got 4 root riots left ill put them in now and use a bit of soil in the centre to hold the seeds for a day or 2
> 
> scotia ive been reading up a bit about them diying. did you feed them nutes from the start? it says the coco doesnt have nutes like soil so you got to feed it straight away


yeah m8 2.5ml grow,bloom,micro,diamond nectar and the bio roots... Fuck knows what happened killed 5 x gk x livers & 5 blue cheese


----------



## mrt1980 (May 14, 2012)

thats gutting. i must have miss read one of your post cos i thought you said it was cheep coco that caused it. i tried to take them out and use the root riots but there was some resistance so i left them in. hope they come ok now. if they dont ill go back to soil for another grow lol

did you ph your coco? dont know if that would have been the cause cos a few peeps say it dont matter


----------



## scotia1982 (May 14, 2012)

Av neva ph'd anythin mate. Using same type of coco as a used on the livers,bc,slh etc with no probs. Thats y a thought would b kl for the seedlings. Using root riots and canna pro coco and got 7/7 3 in veg and 4 nearly 2 wks into 12/12


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

mr t i do think if u want a perfect looking plant that ph ing in water and feeds will defo help with that. but alot nutes seem b phd already nowadays.
i mean if u dont mind leaves curling down at the points then dont ph. if u have ocd like me then u want straight leaves hahaha.
i mean scotia and chedder dont ph any water and feeds and they seem grow some cracking plants.
im in soil and dont ph. i no tho wen i give plants flowering nutes it lowers ph to 5 something. but the soil should buffer that somewhat for me. i defo can see my bcs fine with out phing but the exo cross is lil more sensitive and has few leaves curling. guess some strains r alot more ph sensitive.
y not mr t try phing most plants and not one off them to see the difference. is good run lil tests each grow and improve ya understanding. i do mini experiments each grow


----------



## mrt1980 (May 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Av neva ph'd anythin mate. Using same type of coco as a used on the livers,bc,slh etc with no probs. Thats y a thought would b kl for the seedlings. Using root riots and canna pro coco and got 7/7 3 in veg and 4 nearly 2 wks into 12/12


ill just leave them and cross my fingers lol




mad dog bark said:


> mr t i do think if u want a perfect looking plant that ph ing in water and feeds will defo help with that. but alot nutes seem b phd already nowadays.
> i mean if u dont mind leaves curling down at the points then dont ph. if u have ocd like me then u want straight leaves hahaha.
> i mean scotia and chedder dont ph any water and feeds and they seem grow some cracking plants.
> im in soil and dont ph. i no tho wen i give plants flowering nutes it lowers ph to 5 something. but the soil should buffer that somewhat for me. i defo can see my bcs fine with out phing but the exo cross is lil more sensitive and has few leaves curling. guess some strains r alot more ph sensitive.
> y not mr t try phing most plants and not one off them to see the difference. is good run lil tests each grow and improve ya understanding. i do mini experiments each grow


i wouldnt have bothered if i hadnt checked the ph after putting in the rhitzonic it went from 7.3 to 9.2 i think and i only gave them half strength aswell


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

shit me that is an increase


----------



## mrt1980 (May 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> shit me that is an increase


i know. i put too much ph down in this morning when i made a new bottle with canna coco a and b so i used rhitzonic to bring it back up lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 14, 2012)

Well thats me officially signed off with Anxiety and Depression. Docs put me on 20mg Citalopram. Was reading something on wikipedia about it interacting with cannabinoids in Rats lol so will hve to investigate further before poppin any


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

coolio. least u get bit off relax


----------



## mrt1980 (May 14, 2012)

so your money will be sorted now then mate?

my new fan and filter came back just now. fuck me its big, i can just about get the pipe through the hole in the tent. i got to change the setup too cos there no way of keeping the fan or filter on the window sill now


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

help got the dreaded borgs. wot shall i use kill them asap? am gutted only on 2 bigger plants. my big bc looks like taken beating in couple days and the exo got webs but cant see spidermites tho. the bc looking half done in but exo looks ok. wot to use ?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 14, 2012)

Yeah money a bit more normal till sort claim out so fuck knows when that'll b...

Only ever had mites once on ma skywalker. Jst grew it out n offloaded lol. Got rid of tent n moved house lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

eh? u r fucking joking i hope matey? moved house fuck that its a war zone in the mad dog house now. dug in th trenchs now. death to all insects. i will flame thrower the feck out them if they kill off any my plants haha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 14, 2012)

Lol yeah coincidence a moved house... Av heard a home made pepper spray made with chillis work if not vitalink+ should do the trick if a remember correctly


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

least the exo one isnt looking droopy yet. hope found it in time. was weird a fan fell in tent so i went in to put back up and spotted wot looked like a blonde hair hanging off bottom plants. ended up being cobweb like things. anybody no if spiders wood kill mites? as got a king spider living in front room and man does he look big and hungry hahaha


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

So I saw your post in the UK thread and the 600, MDB you sure you got mites? or is it just a spider who has settled in to catch flying creatures (fungus gnats)?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

plant wilted fella. my bigger bc in two days looks so ill now? it covered in mini webs lower nodes and looks like life being sucked out it.
alot white spots on leaves too. got some spray for now from bnq till my plant vitality arrives


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

sprayed shit out plants seem b alive so we see how goes


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

good luck lad, keep doing it every day as they'll keep coming back until all the eggs are gone. Miss a day and the cycle starts again.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

says give it two weeks on bottle. hoping the showers earlier wiped out half the eggs. and spray did adults i hope.
ordered some plant vitality and hear thats like a nuke bomb and wipes them out for good.
will disinfect everything in morning and hand clean the carpet in room to b sure no pesky hangers on. if i think they back i will treat self new tent n burn old one hahahahaha.


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

plant vitality plus is the shit mdb kills the fuckers properly i still like to give em a few blast of it tho, aprently it was banned at some point? but ive always been able to get it at my local hydro.

ice bongs i soooooo fucking nice u can just keep hitting that fucker cause the smokes so chilled.

hope all are good n well familys included.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

Wots happenin sambo u bac from sa yet or still livin it large with our cousins ?


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

wetting the bed qaulity pukka never done meself im more a take a piss in the wardrobe kinda guy loololol done that a few times loolol


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin sambo u bac from sa yet or still livin it large with our cousins ?


nar m8 im in SA till the 26th back in uk 27th and no any address that any1 has of mine contain me grow lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

easy all. like a miracle in the tent today all perky now and loving the spray.
bigger bc colour slowly returning and the wilt has stoppes but think it took a good beating so thinking less bud on that one at harvest but sod it.
right lil question chaps. im feeding all plants same strength nute feed.n now two bigger plants in big pots n others in smaller pots. now this where gets interesting my two bigger ones r showing sign burned tips on top growth, but the smaller plants aint yet? now how could this b possible as if too strong nutes i wood thought the smaller ones wood struggled with the nutes rather then the ones twicwe the size?
could it b cos the pots bigger and more nutes r going in as takes more water( even thpo strength nutes same as smaller plants) or could it b a salt build up in the larger pots?
ive flushed the day lights out the bigger pots now so sure end problem.
could the spider mites off some how caused the tips burning some crazy way? as smaller plants showing no sign the borgs?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuckin hell Pukka must have been some amount of shots or u cant handle your liquer lad! lmao.......


Lost count how many shots matey, then i no i bought 3 buckets of 5 x turburg then i must a had 6 pints bought me to, i thought i dint do bad for not drinkin for a month lol you scotts are hardcore drinkers mate lol



scotia1982 said:


> Little Pic update. We have PurpleWreck in the DWC, BR/BSB's in Airpots and little pots, Trainwreck in Airpots & psychosis 4 weeks in, group shot in veg cub, the one in tent is psycho a few dys in 12/12 also in airpot
> 
> View attachment 2164178View attachment 2164180View attachment 2164182View attachment 2164185View attachment 2164187View attachment 2164189View attachment 2164190View attachment 2164191View attachment 2164193View attachment 2164194


cant see no pics mate hopin they turn up when i reply now!!!!!!!



mrt1980 said:


> they germed yesterday and i potted them last night but the tap root is pushing them out of the coco instead of growing down into it





mrt1980 said:


> i know. this is my first go at coco and its strange to me too. the free seeds that i put in soil are staying there tho. the coco is quite loos even tho ive compacted it down, its quite gritty compared to the soil





mrt1980 said:


> the tap root is curled so the point is facing up the same way as the seeds. ive only got 4 root riots left ill put them in now and use a bit of soil in the centre to hold the seeds for a day or 2
> 
> scotia ive been reading up a bit about them diying. did you feed them nutes from the start? it says the coco doesnt have nutes like soil so you got to feed it straight away





mrt1980 said:


> i know. i put too much ph down in this morning when i made a new bottle with canna coco a and b so i used rhitzonic to bring it back up lol


Hey mrt notice your havin a bit of trouble with the coco mate heres a few tips dont have to listen mate just though id try an help
1st You wanna put ya tap root up mate, then it curls grows down an the curl straightin up is what pulls the seed out with out the case, cos coco loose puttin it in this way will help, but sayin that they will still germ any direction the seed just doesnt lose energy doin a double curl, i chucked a pic up explainin few pages back.
You want to start addin feed to your seeds in coco once youve got your 1st-2nd set of true leaves(not the round fuckas) at a low rate, cocos got no food allready.
An a little tip with the ph'in mate, i noticed youve allready noticed the rhiz raisers it so can use that if ya to low but be carefull not to rase pmm's to high while doin that an burn the fuckas i do it sometimes but only when i no im safe, another way is to add more tap water till you get back up to what you want this is safer but means everythings gunna be slightly weaker which aint gunna hert nowt. Another tip if your ph'n down small amounts an you keep addin to much, Ph down a 1ltr of water down to like 3-4 then use that to ph down your mix that way you can add a little an it will only go down by a point or 2 even when mixin .5 of a ltr



mad dog bark said:


> least the exo one isnt looking droopy yet. hope found it in time. was weird a fan fell in tent so i went in to put back up and spotted wot looked like a blonde hair hanging off bottom plants. ended up being cobweb like things. anybody no if spiders wood kill mites? as got a king spider living in front room and man does he look big and hungry hahaha


Fuckin hell mate im gutted for ya bugs an fuckin mold are the enermy!!!!!! looks like you got it under control good luck!!!



newuserlol said:


> wetting the bed qaulity pukka never done meself im more a take a piss in the wardrobe kinda guy loololol done that a few times loolol


I did that aswell mate well nearly was in the corner next to the wardrobe lol was in a right state!!

Them ice bongs sound mint fella!!! hows it goin over there still lovin it??


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey mrt notice your havin a bit of trouble with the coco mate heres a few tips dont have to listen mate just though id try an help
> 1st You wanna put ya tap root up mate, then it curls grows down an the curl straightin up is what pulls the seed out with out the case, cos coco loose puttin it in this way will help, but sayin that they will still germ any direction the seed just doesnt lose energy doin a double curl, i chucked a pic up explainin few pages back.
> You want to start addin feed to your seeds in coco once youve got your 1st-2nd set of true leaves(not the round fuckas) at a low rate, cocos got no food allready.
> An a little tip with the ph'in mate, i noticed youve allready noticed the rhiz raisers it so can use that if ya to low but be carefull not to rase pmm's to high while doin that an burn the fuckas i do it sometimes but only when i no im safe, another way is to add more tap water till you get back up to what you want this is safer but means everythings gunna be slightly weaker which aint gunna hert nowt. Another tip if your ph'n down small amounts an you keep addin to much, Ph down a 1ltr of water down to like 3-4 then use that to ph down your mix that way you can add a little an it will only go down by a point or 2 even when mixin .5 of a ltr


cheers mate. i was going to try putting them in upside down but they germed in the morning and with the kids running round i couldnt plant them till the night so the tap root had already curled. they looked like a u, so i put them in with the curled part in the coco and the tap root and seed closest to the top cos i read the thing saying about double twisting. ill just have to try and get the next lot in pots sooner.

thanks for the ph tips  ive had to leave them at 6-6.2 at the mo cos if i put anymore down in it would be way too low


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. like a miracle in the tent today all perky now and loving the spray.
> bigger bc colour slowly returning and the wilt has stoppes but think it took a good beating so thinking less bud on that one at harvest but sod it.
> right lil question chaps. im feeding all plants same strength nute feed.n now two bigger plants in big pots n others in smaller pots. now this where gets interesting my two bigger ones r showing sign burned tips on top growth, but the smaller plants aint yet? now how could this b possible as if too strong nutes i wood thought the smaller ones wood struggled with the nutes rather then the ones twicwe the size?
> could it b cos the pots bigger and more nutes r going in as takes more water( even thpo strength nutes same as smaller plants) or could it b a salt build up in the larger pots?
> ...


are you watering them too much? the smaller pots could be drying out quicker than the big ones


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i was going to try putting them in upside down but they germed in the morning and with the kids running round i couldnt plant them till the night so the tap root had already curled. they looked like a u, so i put them in with the curled part in the coco and the tap root and seed closest to the top cos i read the thing saying about double twisting. ill just have to try and get the next lot in pots sooner.
> 
> thanks for the ph tips  ive had to leave them at 6-6.2 at the mo cos if i put anymore down in it would be way too low


No bother mate! the quickist ive had was a gk seed i put it in water over night next mornin the seed had cracked but no root out i stuck it in a root riot pointed end up or cracked end up just under surface an it had broke the surface later on that day a few hours mate it was so quick it was white no green colour lol if id a put it tap down i reckon it would have been out by the next day so there not much difference.

View attachment 2168141




Ph'n is a ball ache at 1st mate but you soon get used to it after a while i could work out how many drops i needed to get me ruffly where i wanted in my head, best thing to do is write down how much you use each time so you can look back an ruffly see what you need if the mix is the same ph then put just under that amount to get you close test then adjust if needed it saves you testin loads.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

wont let me enlarge the pic above, riu is shit!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

*





*


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

it wont let me view it either. dutch passion white widow are the quickest ive had germ. twice now within 24hrs the tap root was about an inch long and curled all the way around the seed. the bubblegum i just finished took nearly 3 day for all to get that big


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the middle pic at the bottom right? cos thats how i planted them but reading that again i might have been wrong lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> it wont let me view it either. dutch passion white widow are the quickest ive had germ. twice now within 24hrs the tap root was about an inch long and curled all the way around the seed. the bubblegum i just finished took nearly 3 day for all to get that big


Think ive sorted it mate can you see that?

way i do it you never see the tap root well just the very tiny end when the seed case cracks then its in the cube, by time the roots curled round the seed its gettin ready to surface seed case stright off, if you go the other way you can get the case stuck on a lot cos the seed comes out backwards cos of the double kink!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Think ive sorted it mate can you see that?
> 
> way i do it you never see the tap root well just the very tiny end when the seed case cracks then its in the cube, by time the roots curled round the seed its gettin ready to surface seed case stright off, if you go the other way you can get the case stuck on a lot cos the seed comes out backwards cos of the double kink!


yeah mate i can see it now. i just skimmed it the first time and went by the pics but didnt realise it said that the wrong way lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> is the middle pic at the bottom right? cos thats how i planted them but reading that again i might have been wrong lol


no mate the top pics right, the bottoms pics are what happens if you got pointed end down or cracked end down, a lot of peeps asume roots grown down so put the root down it needs to be up, theres some scientific name for seeds that do this ill try an find it now theres a few different plants that do it.
you see in the top pic the root grwos out of top an down the side then the natural curve its made straightens an the seedling slides from the case an surfaces wastin no energy, the bottom way the root do its curve like its programed to but the realisers its wrong way and wont surface so goes back down which wastes energy an you end up with the double kink whick can hold the seed case on as it comes out backwards now, also some time they dont surface at all an die cos they have used all energy growin up then down.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> no mate the top pics right, the bottoms pics are what happens if you got pointed end down or cracked end down, a lot of peeps asume roots grown down so put the root down it needs to be up, theres some scientific name for seeds that do this ill try an find it now theres a few different plants that do it.
> you see in the top pic the root grwos out of top an down the side then the natural curve its made straightens an the seedling slides from the case an surfaces wastin no energy, the bottom way the root do its curve like its programed to but the realisers its wrong way and wont surface so goes back down which wastes energy an you end up with the double kink whick can hold the seed case on as it comes out backwards now, also some time they dont surface at all an die cos they have used all energy growin up then down.


cheers mate ill have to do it that way next time cos im having to break the seed caseing off on most of these.

did you read my post yesterday about my fan being over kill? i worked out that its emptying my tent every 10 seconds! 750 m3/h is way too much for 1.2m tent, ive just ordered a fan speed controler off ebay


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate ill have to do it that way next time cos im having to break the seed caseing off on most of these.
> 
> did you read my post yesterday about my fan being over kill? i worked out that its emptying my tent every 10 seconds! 750 m3/h is way too much for 1.2m tent, ive just ordered a fan speed controler off ebay


Yeh try mate see how ya go!

No mate i dint read, it is it a 6" fan? you got it on a loop?....... so a 6" duct goes out side an your fan drags air through from outside through the tent an out?? as long as the fresh air duct is same size as your fan you should be sound mate, might have to reanforce the sides of the tent so they dont suck in seen a few peeps do this, when they do suck in its negitive pressure which plants grow best in an more airflow is always better so id hold back on the controller, sayin that tho with the new fan you might need the controller in winter thats only time i use mine.

Thats why a solid rooms better if you can build or have space then the tents, tents are just a lot easier to move take down an setup imo.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

na mrt cos im led i dont feed or water till pot is total dry top 2 inch at least.
its odd how bigger ones showing burn but lil ones ent. thinking gotta b salt build up


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh try mate see how ya go!
> 
> No mate i dint read, it is it a 6" fan? you got it on a loop?....... so a 6" duct goes out side an your fan drags air through from outside through the tent an out?? as long as the fresh air duct is same size as your fan you should be sound mate, might have to reanforce the sides of the tent so they dont suck in seen a few peeps do this, when they do suck in its negitive pressure which plants grow best in an more airflow is always better so id hold back on the controller, sayin that tho with the new fan you might need the controller in winter thats only time i use mine.
> 
> Thats why a solid rooms better if you can build or have space then the tents, tents are just a lot easier to move take down an setup imo.


i got an 8" one. i was thinking of getting a smaller one but thought go for the big 1, saves having to upgrade again. i got it setup to take air in from the room and vent through the window. i want to get the attick done out in the end but with the lack of cash i went for the tent.



mad dog bark said:


> na mrt cos im led i dont feed or water till pot is total dry top 2 inch at least.
> its odd how bigger ones showing burn but lil ones ent. thinking gotta b salt build up


the smaller ones could still be growing and using more nutes too. i found on my first grow i had to dial the feeds down after they stopped stretching


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

@pukka

yeah m8 still loving it i been loads of times tho, detox aint been going so well lolol but deffo feeling alot better for getting away, only got 11days left now n im back to uk missing the kids loads but like i say all for the best.

at least i can go back after finking long n hard that i just gotta be civil and get on with the fat ginger cunt if i wana see me kids.......


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

mr t they the smaller ones r still growing but its the lack nute burn on them but on th bigger ones that confuses me as they have same feed as im lazy. just odd bigger ones got burn as i wood normally feed the bigger ones higher nute feed. oh well who cares am nicely stoned now haha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 15, 2012)

How close r ur big ones to the light? Could it be a little heat stress but then mayb not with ur leds.. usually nute burn will leave spots all over the affected leaves as well


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

tip burn only dude? it may well b to close light dunno y i didnt think off that. may explain y bigger ones only. will supercrop them tomorrow lower them down see if helps. mate the exo is a beast cant wait see it stretch now. in 12/12 finaly. think got two lil stalks at bottom that i may snip and clone if i got the borgs dead.
spent 80 per cent today cleaning grow tent / room . all carpets, then bleached tent, light ,fans florring inside tent. even my bed incase haha. house is shining top to bottom hahahaha. i refuse beleive they had anywhere to hide as ive been on it like a hawk.
even antifected outside pots, and yest i let bit the spray soak in soil incase any hiding in there.
but yeah they defo picked up. in week i will prob again shower them in spray and wipe all leaves and stalks 1st remove egg if any left. but def had them on the bigger bc for sure. it looked like life being sucked out it. proper glad i found it so soon. see it pays to check plabts alot in a day hahahahaaha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 15, 2012)

Tell me bout it. At least u got it under control now n not wks into flower.

1 of my trainwreck babies found dead this mornin. Same thinnin if the stem thing,tried to upload pics earlier but riu dwn as usual. Mamaged on bubbleponics n someone mentioned fungal infection but fuck knows how,mayb over water or somethin fuck knows?? The others ok so fingers crossed its a good 1


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

oh no. thats a nightmre matey. the others looking good? no thinning stalks?
i really not sure wot that could b?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 15, 2012)

Others r fine m8 spot in gettin bigger by the dy. Think a may hve 4 bsb females all nice tight nodes so far no stretch but not showin any signs.

Well hopefully our gardens'l look better in the mornin


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

did it look anything like this?






ive been reading a thread and it says something about damping off disease. this is what they say to do.

[h=2]Damping Off Disease[/h] 

*Somewhere lurking in the air in your house is the fungus spores of the most dreaded of plant disease for those of us who start plants indoors for transplanting outdoors later in the season.* 
Damping off Disease is very common plant disease problem. We fear it, because it is fatal to our young seedlings, and is quite harmful to our soaring spring spirits. To lose seedlings so early in the new gardening year is just heartbreaking, especially if it is a special seed. It leads to replanting, and gets our young gardening season off to a late start. 
If you grow indoor transplants early in the spring, you likely have experienced it at some point. We usually think of Damping Off Disease as an indoor plant problem. But, it also occurs outdoors, too. We are less likely to recognize it outdoors, as the loss of plants in the spring can be attributed to a number of things. 
Now for the good news.... Damping Off Disease as a threat to your seedlings can be minimized. We have lots of tips and ideas to help fight off this enemy of the state. 

[HR][/HR] *Causes of Disease:* Damping Off disease thrives in cool or cold, dark or cloudy, wet or damp conditions. The disease is airborne, and can spread very quickly from one seed tray to another. 
The fungal spores take root in your soil and quickly spreads across the seed tray, jumping to other trays with ease. It is fatal to young seedlings, nipping them off at the soil level. 

[HR][/HR] *Treatment:* As with other plants diseases, prevention is the best means of treatment. Follow the do's and don't's listed below. If Damping Off disease does take hold in your seed trays, act immediately. Remove diseased sections to minimize the spread. If it has affected a significant number of plants, replant in new soil and clean containers. Do not reuse the soil. Either use new containers, or sterilize the ones you were using. We recommend new containers. 

[HR][/HR] *Controlling the Disease:* Controlling the disease is a matter of removing the environment that Damping Off disease thrives in. Here are the basic do's and don'ts: 
*Do:* 
** Buy sterilized seed starting soil. 
** Use clean, sterilized containers. 
** Provide plenty of air circulation. 
*Tip:* Use a small fan and direct a gentle breeze across the room. The important word here is "gentle" 
** Thin seedlings to increase air circulation. 
** Provide as much sunlight as possible. 
** Let the surface of the soil dry out between watering. Watering from the bottom is preferred. 
** Stir the top of the soil around the seedlings. 
** Put plants in a sunny location. 
*Don't:* 
** Don't leave your seedling trays in the basement. Basements are perfect breeding grounds. 
** Don't overwater plants. 
** Do not use fertilizer on your new seedlings. 
** Don't use tray covers. While it is a popular practice to use them, they increase the humidity level and encourage disease growth. 
*Did you know? *Nitrogen in your fertilizer can promote rapid growth of Damping Off Disease. 

[HR][/HR] *Other Tips and Suggestions:* It is believed that soaking seeds in a small amount of water and a clove of crushed garlic will prevent the disease. 
Some people suggest misting the plant with Chamomile tea as a preventative. 
Some people suggest fireplace ash on the top of the soil. 
Cinnamon also acts as a fungicide. 
Sphagnum moss spread thinly on the surface of the soil.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

yeah scotia from wot i read somewhere other day to much n is very harmful to seedlings. u over done the n at all in early growth?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

Na not over fert m8 can only assume its damp n cold at lights off. Could mayb explain how all ma first attemp at clones failed?? Jst worried about the rest now. If they all die am totally fucked 

May hve to pop sooner than expected and try come up with a new veg cupboard


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 16, 2012)

Happenin pals??


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

easy cheds.
just keep eye on them real close next couple days matey. glad made it ok


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

Yeah m8 the rest seem to b fine no sign of stem shrinkage lol... Only.worry is a potted a bsb into the airpot but it in flower tent so hopefully hi temps n low humidity will kill the spores... Got new root riots n kept ma coco away from it so fingers crossed. Jst need to c if a can move the veg cub elsewhere.

Alright chedz hows tricks mate,u close to choppin ur bsb?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 16, 2012)

This friday mate cant fuckin wait haha just had sun even better news tho the misses just passed her theory haha the bad news is she wants her bmw x5 now so theres the harvest money nearly gone  lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

get her a banger 1st motor. they tend prang them 1st few months. saves u claiming insurance


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

Fuck mate another woman driver on the rd, remind me no tae drive dwn ur way chedz lol... Got 4 bsbs jst now should b showin sex any day now


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

do you think it could have been contaminated coco mate? i cant wait for my fan speed controller to come back, it should be here tomorrow. i had to send the misses to town to get a desk top fan cos the wire snapped on my last 1 so i havent had any air flow since i popped the seeds


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck mate another woman driver on the rd, remind me no tae drive dwn ur way chedz lol... Got 4 bsbs jst now should b showin sex any day now


No purple 1s yet bro?? 
And yeah trust me pal another looney women with a big car is dangerous if u ask me lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do you think it could have been contaminated coco mate? i cant wait for my fan speed controller to come back, it should be here tomorrow. i had to send the misses to town to get a desk top fan cos the wire snapped on my last 1 so i havent had any air flow since i popped the seeds


Na the trainwreck was planted in coco from a brand new pack and all the rest r ok so far. Its a total mystery m8. Fingers crossed will b ok now. Runiin with wot a got jst now so no more seedlings to deal with,jst need to nurse these ones through lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> No purple 1s yet bro??
> And yeah trust me pal another looney women with a big car is dangerous if u ask me lol


Not yet mate runnin 12/12 from seed n they're jst comin up on a coupla wks. Cant wait hopefully got all females cos there aint no stretch in any of them


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Na the trainwreck was planted in coco from a brand new pack and all the rest r ok so far. Its a total mystery m8. Fingers crossed will b ok now. Runiin with wot a got jst now so no more seedlings to deal with,jst need to nurse these ones through lol


as soon as my fan controller thing comes back im putting the 600 on. ill keep an eye on them for the first day to make sure they havent got burnt


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mr t and the ganja book of knowledge haha. that sounds nasty. yeah i disinfect everything after use.
> that pic looks like wot happened to my plants bout 3 year back wen i tried 5 bublelious from big budha. it was in green house and top halfd wilted like that and dead next day. 45 pound i think the 5 fem seeds was. that was nearly enough to stop me trying to grow weed till a mate gifted me some seeds and wood been rude off me not to try again hahaha.
> the fluttering fiary show her face yest?


haha mdb my book of knowledge is the internet. but im a master of copy and paste lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

hoping my two baby plants start showing me there sex soon. if fems i will buy extra wardrope and have that as my veg room. if males i will throw under turtle tank n seal it off till most sacks bust n collect wot i can
feels like slow week this week dunno y but dragging.
got that new nicotine spray stuff try give up the cigs as my chest is knackered


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

burns ya throat this shit n make mouth run like wn u bout spew up. not enjoying this shit haha


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hoping my two baby plants start showing me there sex soon. if fems i will buy extra wardrope and have that as my veg room. if males i will throw under turtle tank n seal it off till most sacks bust n collect wot i can
> feels like slow week this week dunno y but dragging.
> got that new nicotine spray stuff try give up the cigs as my chest is knackered


dont waste your time on the nicotine replacement stuff mate. try that easyway by allen carr (not the tooth fairy) you can get it as an audiobook on the torrent sites. i used them all and the audiobook was by far the best. but stupid cunt as i am i started back through drink and weed. im going to use the audiobook again soon.

i was going to put a link up but it wont let me access the piratebay


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

Evening peeps here's the pics of the trainwreck  on a lighter not am smokin a bit of the very same brought through from the Capital from a good friend of mine 



And the god one treated exact same????????????????????


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

that is one sad photo


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

I know mate, I know  lol

The PurpleWreck I put in DWC same day as Trainwreck went into Airpot is already getting its 3rd set of notes within mm's of each other. So what I am taking from this is Airpots & Coco are good but the growth rate and yield is still far superior in Hydro, and after using Aquafarm, NFT, DWC they all seem to be as good as each other and all equally as simple to use


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

dunno y but cantt like in here? oh and lfc manager sacked today. bit guted.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

How come mate, a dont follow much English football but a didnt think they done that bad, did they?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

i think my mates got that damping off in his plants. the bottoms of 2 are brown and thin


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

U can tell straight off mate, u can noticeably see the stem get thinner n thinner till it jst topples over


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I know mate, I know  lol
> 
> The PurpleWreck I put in DWC same day as Trainwreck went into Airpot is already getting its 3rd set of notes within mm's of each other. So what I am taking from this is Airpots & Coco are good but the growth rate and yield is still far superior in Hydro, and after using Aquafarm, NFT, DWC they all seem to be as good as each other and all equally as simple to use


that is a sad sight mate 

im noticing the difference with coco to soil already. i know there can be a difference with seeds but the smallest one in the coco is more than twice as tall as the one in soil. im going to use coco as a stepping stone to hydro i think


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> U can tell straight off mate, u can noticeably see the stem get thinner n thinner till it jst topples over


sounds like my hair line haha


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> U can tell straight off mate, u can noticeably see the stem get thinner n thinner till it jst topples over


he asked me to come over and flip the timer to 12/12 for him cos he thought you just turn the dial to 12 lmao. i wasnt sure if the bottoms of the stalks are thin anyway but it was only on 2 and he didnt listen to me when i said to wait for them to dry before you water them, he was doing it on a scheduel


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> bad league position. im realy worried now our new owners want instant success and as man city shown it takes good 2 3 years. plus lfc have only spent a net off 40 mill in 18 months not the 160 the papers say as we sold loads. kenny done amazing considering the squad he inherited and with relegation looming over heads. but media and young fans who dont understand the club motto off youll never walk alone. just made me realise lfc fans ent the greatest in world like i always thought but fickle glory seeking nobs who no nothing on footy. phew rant done thanks mann.
> oh and had a blazing row with dealer. told them not bother me again as im likely to twat em.
> on a good note i got a new contact. exo 230 an oz tho bit pricey but cured dry and stinks, infact best cheds i tried. got week without mrs next week as she got training for work but week after i may have get the fairy out


Aye thats when you see who your true fans are m8. We'll see how many Blue noses turn out for the games nxt season,goin to be sad days at ibrox for a long time and a doubt half the season ticket holders will buy nxt season..... £230 an oz ur lucky mate, got offered an oz of chink for £210 on Friday, ad buy your 230's all day lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> he asked me to come over and flip the timer to 12/12 for him cos he thought you just turn the dial to 12 lmao. i wasnt sure if the bottoms of the stalks are thin anyway but it was only on 2 and he didnt listen to me when i said to wait for them to dry before you water them, he was doing it on a scheduel


It probs will b mate, if you noticed this morning it wouldnt surprise me if they're dead tomorrow. Fuckin shame as well, why is there so many things out there that are against us achieving our goals? lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

i know mate. i dont want to go in my tent now just incase i got any spores on me. hes got a fan blowing like fuck in there so if it is that more than likely all his plants will have it in a day or 2


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

it is the best cheds i tasted. have store in garage as takes over house the smell. yeah i been trying get this dudes number. i bumped into him at a mates( a mate who woodnt give me his number and woodnt get me any ozs off him), so i saw him and explained nobody helping me out and he got wound up as i used make him alot cash and gave me my mates oz and said to him he shouldnt b such an arse and try fuck me over. haha the man who lost his oz i thought was gunna cry was so funny.
other daler ripped me off two gs and im old school i wanna buy wot i been told it is. said them best for there health we dont meet up again as i ent a twat to rip off. they got idea and avoiding me now the slags hahahahahahahahahahahaha u been brought out yet rangers? u benn relegated from being in admin or u still in top flight?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

Ah well at least u got his no, u wnt be smokin shit again lol..... Wish a could get a decent contact around here, but its all arseholes who wanna fuck you over every chance they get even if you've helped them out before..... Am tellin you mate if a had money ad be moving.......

We've been bought mate some cunt called Green cany mind his full name, he had something to do with a team in England. Think we've to keep our history and not be relegated, we've still got the transfer embargo so will have to train up our youngsters over the summer. Got some right hopefuls if they dont walk for fuck all. Will be a shady start to season what ever happens


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know mate. i dont want to go in my tent now just incase i got any spores on me. hes got a fan blowing like fuck in there so if it is that more than likely all his plants will have it in a day or 2


Not sure how long the spores live for mate. I dnt think its that contagious though, my other trainwreck and purplewreck are ok and they in the same cupboard with a small fan circulating the air


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

least u still up there and it on up now. alot positives promoting youth. i like see team half full youth players. they run all game n try if lack the skill n i like the tough tackleing never stop running type player


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

Yeah will be good mate, a can remember the season think it was in the nineties when McCoist, Gascoigne, Laudrup were playin. We had the likes of Andy Goram in goal, Ian Durrant midfield more than 50% of the team were Scottish and played through the youth system. Its whats missing nowadays, when I was a kid we wanted to be footballers n shit, not crack n smack heads, stabbers, chavs... Changed days. Fuck when I was a kid I was in Cubs n Scouts, kept me out of trouble till I was 16 lol. We'll see what happens though am quite sure the SFA will fling some more shit at us


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah will be good mate, a can remember the season think it was in the nineties when McCoist, Gascoigne, Laudrup were playin. We had the likes of Andy Goram in goal, Ian Durrant midfield more than 50% of the team were Scottish and played through the youth system. Its whats missing nowadays, when I was a kid we wanted to be footballers n shit, not crack n smack heads, stabbers, chavs... Changed days. Fuck when I was a kid I was in Cubs n Scouts, kept me out of trouble till I was 16 lol. We'll see what happens though am quite sure the SFA will fling some more shit at us



haha u was a scout. that is priceless man. haha dib dib dab or woteva it was hahaha. least i bet u can tie a knot. saying that tho bet chavs nowadays no how tie a noose hahah


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Not sure how long the spores live for mate. I dnt think its that contagious though, my other trainwreck and purplewreck are ok and they in the same cupboard with a small fan circulating the air


i know i worry too much. i got rid of an oz from a plant a mate grew for me cos i had flipped my first grow to flower and i thought his had hermied, turned out it was just swollen calyxes lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

haha mr t that is mad.
so wot u guys smoking tonight? u on the bgum mrt?
oh and who watched ufc last night? the korean zombie looked amazing 2nd round. hope he gets a title shot as the boy is scappy and amazing on ground


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

i didnt know there was 1 on. i thought the next 1 was dos santos vs mir? i had a bit of the scissor hash from the bubblegum, its nice but not as good as the ww last time


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

yeah it was on yesterday matey. i woke up at some daft time on sofa and it was on espn.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 16, 2012)

Fuck sake MrT did you not think to pop a few to add to your seed collection?? lol.... A didnt have a clue UFC was on either will have a look on Demonoid before a put laptop off see if a can dwnload for 2moz..... And on that note am for a little joint of cheesewreck then off to bed. Catch you's laterz


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

last fight is alright mate. good ground fight 2nd round, they did shit i never seen before.
cheese wreck? that cheese crossed trainwreck? that sounds alright man. enjoy n laters.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

ill have a little look for it if its worth a watch. cheesewreck does sound good, i think its the wreck part makes you think that its strong. ive always been fucked off cheese strains just the taste is a bit weird lol


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

I know someone who grows cheesewreck in Scotland.....mmmn, heard it's real nice.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 17, 2012)

It was real nice,smell was totally trainwreck in the bag but through the grinder the cheesines came through lol. Would love a cut or some seeds but will need to run with jst the trainwreck n purplewreck.... Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2012)

Evenin lads! apart from dyin seedlings hows tings??? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 17, 2012)

Not to bad matey jst the usual troubles lol.. Wish ma psycho would hurry up cos ma financial situation is rather drastic at the moment. . 

Hows u pukka me old china? Not long till ur bk up n runnin??


----------



## mrt1980 (May 17, 2012)

that og 13 didnt germ so i put that sour jack in instead. i was just about to give up and throw that out and it had sprouted so i put it in the way you said pukka


----------



## mad dog bark (May 17, 2012)

how do all


----------



## scotia1982 (May 17, 2012)

Evening mate, bit slow on here 2nite....

Up to much today??


----------



## mad dog bark (May 17, 2012)

na step kid ill so babysitting most week, fecking bored fruitcake. haha wot u been at fella?
seedlings ok still? pyscho chuncky? much longa u say?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 17, 2012)

Fuck all m8,gettin fuck all money again this wk n ran phone bill up arguin for 2 hrs but apart from that fine lol...

Yeah seedlings fine,tw fine,pw fine,got 1 bsb showin the purp on 3rd node so lookin promising as still tiny and only 3-4 wks on psycho so jst need to get by till then. U got rid of mites so far?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 17, 2012)

Fuck all m8,gettin fuck all money again this wk n ran phone bill up arguin for 2 hrs but apart from that fine lol...

Yeah seedlings fine,tw fine,pw fine,got 1 bsb showin the purp on 3rd node so lookin promising as still tiny and only 3-4 wks on psycho so jst need to get by till then. U got rid of mites so far?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

not good on the cash matey. wen u getting it again? wood add this to the stress list for next visit docs. did u swap ya pills to?
yeah i hope bugs gone. i did a treatment. bleached house n carpets n went lil crazy on it really, also i spray them with fish mix stuff at nights to help wash any remaining eggs off. mon i will reclean tent and mayb treat again if any signs in tent off them remaining. but it defo gave the mites a good kick in tho hahah


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Fuck knows m8 jst been on the phone again. This is all cos the stupid cow in jobcentre misplaced ma signin off book!! Friday now so will b skint all wknd at least n cant apply for a crisis loan cos am signed off... GGRRrrrrrr!!!

Glad to hear u u got under control,all a seem to b reading is things goin wrong in grows,haha maybe the mayans were right 20.12.12 end of the world lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

dont u start on the mayans man haha. i done alot reading on it and its mostly accepted the mayans calander was set as a continued loop or cycle. infact that date is end there calander and repeat from start again. also the surviving small tribe desendants infact see the day as a new beginning and a day off celebrations.
the scariestest or most plausable effect that will b felt round that time is a solar flair, which at worst could knock out the grid on earth so no elecy n no food. but i got crossbow n few other toys so i wont go hungry hahahahaha,
or yellow park or woteva that supervolcano is in usa. thats in the red and due go off anytime now. think infact we 40 tousands yearsover due or something daft.
haha i wood like to hope tho nothing like that happens at least through our kids lives. but nothing in life is certain really


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Yeah as long as ma kid n future kids get to live their lives a dnt really gve a fuck. After watchin the day after tomorrow and 2012,u look at the weather n shit n think is it actually startin lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 18, 2012)

yellow stone is a posabillity and the solar flair thing would fuck up every electrical thing thats not sheilded. the main thing i think will fuck us up tho is an ice age. our country is kept warm by the current bringing warm water up from the equator but if that glacier in iceland goes the fresh water will fuck it up. i think its going to happen by 2015 but i could be paranoid from smoking too much lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Na a think ur right mr t thats y theres this big push on emissions and carbon footprint. I think its goin to happn sooner rather than later. The climate in scotland has changed dramatically in the last coupla yrs


----------



## mrt1980 (May 18, 2012)

its the same down here. its changed loads, i know its not as cold as up there tho. have you watched an inconvienient truth by al gore? its some scarry shit in that

heres a torrent link if you want it
http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/3540031/


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

na another ice age ent due for hundreds thousands years yet mayb even millions. b solar flair or great fllod/supervolcano. i cant swim so i b fucked haha and hate heights so i wont b running to high ground hahahahahaha.
the whole 2012 thing is down to mayans and the planet x therory. all nonesence matey. but the flair and yellow wots it called r real possibilitys.
anyways u bunch depressed fucks stop it now hahahahah life for the living not the worrying


----------



## mrt1980 (May 18, 2012)

i know that planet x and myans are bull shit but an ice age is over due. its only because of global warming that it hasnt happened already. we'll have the same weather as russia. -40 in the winter  im ok tho im up quite high so the floods shouldnt get me haha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Well am fucked a live on the coast lmao..... Its no depressing MDB its an interesting topic, so many diff views but all you need to do is look out the window, we get 4 seasons in 1 dy here and thats not a joke....

Goin to upload some pics, my bsb that showin colour already a think is a make, think a can see 2 little balls and the top is lookin a bit ball like  on a lighter note the other 3 arent showin and a bit further on so thinkin they may be females (fingers crossed)

Jst had a £1 each way on a 16/1 horse and the fucker finished 3rd  oh well still a fiver bk, can buy diner lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Here we go

The BSB's 1st to pics are of the purp (poss male)


Psychosis about a wk 12/12 (rooted clone)


Psychosis 5 wks 12/12


PurpleWreck


Trainwreck


Psychosis Mother


Sorry folks wouldnt let me make the pics big


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

i have sa the ice age cycle i read as in a super freeze like end days for the dinos is milions years away. that the shit that freezes u even if u hiding in a cave, worse then russia. end day we r a tiny island in a unstable world in the chaos and sheer violence space. we a doomed race from the off.
also b fair we as a race have near wiped self out many a time through out history.
u no in 2004 they found underwater citys off coast russia s america and japan. noe the date wen these was not underwater dates to over 4 thousand years before we believe man excisted and thought in them days man was a more ape like creature /hunter gather type.
so even our own historys we have manged to loose and forget so i woodnt read to much in weather change.
another thing proven is weather and ozone throughout time began goe through cycles. the whole green house effect is part man but more nature


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

think i need stop watching documentrys and less reading off crazy books man hahaha.
u not even wanna get me started on some this shite or i b waffling till early hours chaps haha. religion another thing i get pulled into talking bout even tho i ent relious haha. got a mate who is highly religous and we ent spoke in years after he tried convert me and i ended up debating with him and after hearing some my views i think he questioned his own thoughts and decided avoid me now haha and hes still a church goer


----------



## mrt1980 (May 18, 2012)

im the same mate, i was in hospital with a jovi in the next bed who was trying to convert me, i mentioned cults to him and he went mad lmao. i havent got anything against what anyone believes but it does my head in when they try and force thier beliefs on me


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

same as that mate. i have odd believes myself but to me all these religions seem such a waste time and crazy ideas. i mean the bible was put together by canstable who was a roman and was wen the romans started converting to christainity from the old greek style gods. and the founders rome. this book was hundreds years after jesus live and was only a handfull books out thousands different versins and quotes and scipts. also the amount that has been lost in translation and over time words meaning different things.
they found aload testiments outside middle east thing called black sea scrolls and in there is mary magdillion(cant spel)l and judus. all reading different endings) also the thing one the opposils or bible authors was born hundred years after jesus died. so all hear say and is only wot the romans wanted to b put in book form.
also other storys bout jesus from old writings saying the missing part in bible from jesus being a child to adult was through him being a arsehole and hurting people who disbeilived his storys, so there for showing he wasnt all made out to b. story goes he killed men once who heckled him with wrath and fury hahahahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

anyways u like bubble gum mr scotia? got few fem pips i brought from dam. look lil suspect but mayb worth trying a couple


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Av only smoked a little of it mate, dnt even know if it was proper..... Av got a couple of mystery seeds lol, a might pop both of them if a get males in the bsbs. Kinda wishin ad figured out the cuttings in the first place instead of wasting a good coupla wks killin them. Could do with somethin a bit further on, everythin jst seems to be set backs at the mo. U gettin some on the go?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Wish a could mate runnin out of space quickly lol..... Mayb in a mnth or 2 could hypothetically sort somethin out


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

no worrys mucka


----------



## mrt1980 (May 18, 2012)

i finally put my 600w back on. i know its around about the right time but cos i had to wait a bit for the fan control thing it feels like ages. my temps are 25-27 but its not the best thermometer, its black so i think its actually lower. i need to get my white one back off my mate tonight


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

easy fella. u on the cheese wreck tonight?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Not got a thing tonight mate,got no money  Cold turkey for me 1st time in years lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

is the bat phone on? will text ya


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Dnt even no where it is mate, no traffic on ma other no anymore


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

so ok text the other number yours? if so i will do haha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

It sure is m8. Hardly get a txt now lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

sent. u prob get text by tomoz hahahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Soz mate jst replied wee man woke up


----------



## mrt1980 (May 19, 2012)

hey lads what hapening? scotia, you know when you put a plant straight on 12/12 how much less do you usually get out of them compared to if you vegged them up for 3 or 4 weeks?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 19, 2012)

Really depends on the strain m8. U should check out dels 12/12 from seed thread he pulls 5-6oz a plant. A dnt the cotton candy n got 6.5 near enough


----------



## mrt1980 (May 19, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Really depends on the strain m8. U should check out dels 12/12 from seed thread he pulls 5-6oz a plant. A dnt the cotton candy n got 6.5 near enough


fucking hell mate thats like 4 of my plants after 3 weeks of veg


----------



## scotia1982 (May 19, 2012)

Yeah it was good goin jst the pullin power of the aquafarm lol...

Well had another look at the bsbs and av pulled 1 male amd hve a confirmed female with what a think is the start of a nice purple comin through


----------



## mad dog bark (May 19, 2012)

easy all. haha u sexed them already? i got one still refusing show. think it may b male. it in tent but no real sacks yet but it not really in the light so that prob the prob. may add light or if pull out finger get that wardrobe n use as veg. oh and got a bsb baby but it defo a deformed freako. but i gunna keep it n see wot dos flowering. and 1 rom x br doing well. big fat leaves on it


----------



## scotia1982 (May 19, 2012)

Nice mate nice... A think u should pull finger out n get the wardrobe lol... Not sexed them all yet. Male was first to show as usual, 2 havent dne a thing yet n 1 u can jst about see 2 little hairs on the top most node... Hopin cos the other 2 are takin a while that they're female as well. Its the purplewreck in the DWC got a feelin it goin to be a keeper, nice n tight so far,nice n symmetrical lol...

You had your kid over this wknd?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 20, 2012)

hmm neat plants haha. wot dreams r made off haha
yeah had the kiddo here. so not alot sleep for me, haha but alot playing so pans out well. 
had a quick look 4 cobwebs on plants last night late but no signs off more and im spraying each night with fishy stuff n plant rescue or something to wash off any eggs. prob y taking so long flower as it stops plant stress, but it defo helping the spider mite abused plant. will throw up pic later or tomoz aand u will b suprised how much the big bc has had a kicking in such a short time. still confuses me y others r perfect but sod it happy wasnt them all so far.
my bsb leaves r odd. looks crinkly but the rom looks dam nice indeed. i dont believe in killing off plant unless wimpy and even tho leaves look odd it still growing well n keeping up other plant baby. never no may taste different to rest the rom pips or grow slight different.
old chelsea rode their luck yesterday didnt they? haha poor old buyern they played the better footy but there defence needs a overhaul, olus robben was so greedy yest was unreal
i ent feed through roots all week as other then stress relieve stuff so hoping any over nute or salt i did has all gone and back build up nutes again over week
the exo x br taking over tent. nuts. in week bc stopped growing n beaten up the exo has shrugged off the mites and just gone in growth mode


----------



## scotia1982 (May 20, 2012)

Only watched 2nd half n extra time Bayern thru it away without a doubt. Not a big fan of Chelsea but glad the Germans didn't win!!

good uv got the little fuckers under control. Av jst ran out of ripen so Goin to have to talk nice to mummy again lmao. The psycho smells amazing only 1 little plant for such a big smell lol.

Jst Goin to check on the bsbs see if anymore have revealed themselves lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 20, 2012)

off to sing to the plants r we? haha my bsb got no tint to it really so far but imagine show more in the buds more then leaves mayb?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

hey lads. i was bard as fuck yesterday, spewing like fuck. i had to man up today cos they needed watering lol. the misses is doing my daugters room out and she throwing away a cupboard thing that i might make into a mother room/box thingy


----------



## mad dog bark (May 20, 2012)

mr t. haha u drunk or ill yest or whitey?
not whitey ed in a good while. kinda miss it in a funny way haha


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mr t. haha u drunk or ill yest or whitey?
> not whitey ed in a good while. kinda miss it in a funny way haha


just ill mate. the mises and kids had it before me but i thought i got away with it. i havent had a whitey for about 10 years, i think i only had them when i mixed weed with drink
my day just seams to be getting worse. i just found a rip along the zip part of my tent


----------



## scotia1982 (May 20, 2012)

Evening lads how's tricks??

Got 2 confirmed ladies so jst waitin on the final 1 to show,am thinkin female goin by its bros n sis. Male showed fairly quickly. Got some purple comin through already on one of them,will b able to get a better pic in a dy or 2 me thinks...

Not good bein ill mr t these pills the doc gve me are fuckin crazy,proper nightmares wakin up every 40 mins or so. Goin to hve to go c him 2moz a think


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

i found the shit the doctors give you are much worse than the ilegal stuff i used to take. when i had pneumonia and a blood clot on my lung they pumped me full of weird shit for a week and then i was on warphrine thats supposed to be rat posion for 6 months


----------



## mad dog bark (May 20, 2012)

how do? so the bsb is a male for sure. grown more pods in a night then i thought poss. killed it off as leaves on it was lame.
the bigger bc still looks like shit really. 5 dead leaves on it today.
will have another good route around in tent tomoz n see wot can b done. defo more burn on it and ent had feed in a week? also the exo has alot less tip burn n closer to light so must been a feed related matter or salt build up. think i been to lazy last few weeks n plants showing it alittle
oh well 5 others still look sweet. noticed one the lil bc showing tip burn so defo over feed. was pushing them tho/ mistake i wont repeat


----------



## scotia1982 (May 20, 2012)

U gve them all a good flush m8? Wot nutes is it u use again?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 20, 2012)

bio biz which i hear u can run full whack with no worrys n i manage burn them hahahaha
the mites man since them the plant looks like i been sleeping in it. not good for my ocd i want my tidy plant back hahah
will throw up pics tomoz so u can chuckle at my misfortune. its the biggest one out lot or least once was. will get on it tomoz n sort it all out.
yeah they had week water but the spray(spider mite) may took few days show damage i think as was a knock on effect spotting webs.
1st time i used cheap soil also to top pots off wen put in flower so mites may came from there also.
as long as the smaller bc and the beast off exo lives i b happy enough.
gotta treat again next week and worry it gunna kick them in again. debating to just use the plant vitality if i see any signs in future


----------



## scotia1982 (May 20, 2012)

Maybe needing a good feed then if been on the water for a wk, obviously not full whack lmao..... A wont be laughin at your misfortune matey dnt worry bout that, I'd run with jut that plant vitality chedz and a few others swear by the stuff. Av only had the problem once late on in flower, good thing was the equip wasnt mine n a moved out the flat so didnt bother sprayin, bit of a cut n run job lol.... They will live matey, jst goin to need a little time to recover from the raping, that plant vitality also relieves the stresses caused so that should ease them back to health in a wk or 2.

I just wish ma bsbs would be that little bit further on, if the GKxLivers hadnt got that fuckin dampenin of disease they'd be around 2-3 weeks into flower now in ma reckoning with ma other psycho about a week behind. Ma 5 week psycho's really fattening up now, havent bothered with the pk13/14 this time round, goin to see how it performs without boosters cos if am honest a didnt see any difference in ma last couple of plants. Another 2.5-3 weeks depending on when a can get a bottle of ripen n that'l be done ;-D


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Maybe needing a good feed then if been on the water for a wk, obviously not full whack lmao..... A wont be laughin at your misfortune matey dnt worry bout that, I'd run with jut that plant vitality chedz and a few others swear by the stuff. Av only had the problem once late on in flower, good thing was the equip wasnt mine n a moved out the flat so didnt bother sprayin, bit of a cut n run job lol.... They will live matey, jst goin to need a little time to recover from the raping, that plant vitality also relieves the stresses caused so that should ease them back to health in a wk or 2.
> 
> I just wish ma bsbs would be that little bit further on, if the GKxLivers hadnt got that fuckin dampenin of disease they'd be around 2-3 weeks into flower now in ma reckoning with ma other psycho about a week behind. Ma 5 week psycho's really fattening up now, havent bothered with the pk13/14 this time round, goin to see how it performs without boosters cos if am honest a didnt see any difference in ma last couple of plants. Another 2.5-3 weeks depending on when a can get a bottle of ripen n that'l be done ;-D


how many rooms have you got cos thier all on different stages lol. i gave a mate some of the bubblegum and the cheeky fucker moaned saying it tasted like perfume and said i didnt flush them. hes the one that started growing acused me of ripping him off, killed the clones by buring them and had his money back


----------



## scotia1982 (May 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> how many rooms have you got cos thier all on different stages lol. i gave a mate some of the bubblegum and the cheeky fucker moaned saying it tasted like perfume and said i didnt flush them. hes the one that started growing acused me of ripping him off, killed the clones by buring them and had his money back


A dnt think you should be callin him a mate anymore, sounds like a bit of a prick to me. Av decided that people who treat me like that now jst get deleted from ma phonebook. You dnt need enemies when you got so called mates like that.

I got a cupboard to veg in and a makeshift tent made of black n white to flower in, the different stages is all down to startin off at diff times. Got space in ma cupboard for 2 mothers and a propagator for seedlings n clones. Its all in the training mate ma veg cub is about 60cm wide and 70cm high maybe 40-50 deep. Only estimates but not far off can jst fit ma prop light in and no more lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A dnt think you should be callin him a mate anymore, sounds like a bit of a prick to me. Av decided that people who treat me like that now jst get deleted from ma phonebook. You dnt need enemies when you got so called mates like that.
> 
> I got a cupboard to veg in and a makeshift tent made of black n white to flower in, the different stages is all down to startin off at diff times. Got space in ma cupboard for 2 mothers and a propagator for seedlings n clones. Its all in the training mate ma veg cub is about 60cm wide and 70cm high maybe 40-50 deep. Only estimates but not far off can jst fit ma prop light in and no more lol


hes a relative from the misses side and she'd play fuck with me if i told him how i feel. shes the one that gave him the money back. he thought you could leave the 600w as close as prop light lmao. ive explained things to him over and over again but he wont listen. he flipped them to 12/12 a few days ago and said hes giving them 5 weeks after i told him loads of times it takes between 8 and 10 weeks depending on the strain.
that cupboard thing i got is 65 by 65 and 34 deep. i wont have much room in there but it'll do for now. i was thinking of getting one of those cfl type bulbs to save on space cos a prop light is quite chunky


----------



## mad dog bark (May 20, 2012)

sounds like the guy should worry bout his growing then some1 elses. sounds like he needs to rethink flowering times haha. his shit must taste like grass man.
u get the text earlier scotia?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 20, 2012)

Fuck sake u should.go onto grotec mr t n have a look at the dimensions of rheir £40 prop light a think it'l fit m8 n its the fuckin daddy lol...

Not had a txt from anyone but ma mum 2dy MDB


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck sake u should.go onto grotec mr t n have a look at the dimensions of rheir £40 prop light a think it'l fit m8 n its the fuckin daddy lol...
> 
> Not had a txt from anyone but ma mum 2dy MDB


i have mate the width is 40 and my box is 34 lol
this 1 on ebay looks a bit slimmer tho, i might mail them to find out the size

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-TUBE-T5-PROPAGATION-LIGHT-48W-/360431362060?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item53eb62200c

i tried copying a pic but it wouldnt show it


----------



## scotia1982 (May 20, 2012)

Al measure mine 2moro find out exactly wot am playin with. Av never used cfls before only hps and this prop light dnt hve the ventilation to run 2 hps


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

how do? dont worry bout text, i figured it was playing up my phone.
got email tho matey. anyways have a good un all


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

Yeah a got ur email this mornin mate 1st tine av slept past 9 bells for a long time. Probs only cos wee man didnt go to bed till 1am n thats him jst up lol


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

whats up mate?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

i fucked my tent up!!! i tried super glueing the rip in the zip and now it wont do up a good chunk of it lol. i got to get another one on ebay but i think ill try the dr this time


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

my drs is still alive. tiny hole on side where my dog ran head 1st at it but other then that all good. the zip ok but the stitching shoiws couple micro dot holes. bit tape if gets worse will do job for me. penny pincher and all.
hoping u get that tomoz scotia haha wonder how long takes u get into it haha
oh and sod the pics today cant b arsed am way too stoned b near my plants haha had lil solid/hash reefer earlier and it did rock me a lil was suprised by it. haha and plenty cheese also


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

i think it was you that pointed out the difference with the ds and dr mdb. the dr says its got a 2 year garentee


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

No had decent solid for a while. Only good hash around here is what a made lol... Should arrive matey cant wait like a little kid at xmas 

everyone had good weather 2dy?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

cracking weather matey. got the lilly white legs out today. was gifted the hash. was only tiny blim or js worth and i normally turn it down but was clean and tasty so cant grumble really
yeah i had a few chats bout the dr tents. i want a make mayb a flat pack metal grow chamber or something sound proof but easy set up /take down and cheap to. if any good think bout making few to sell mayb? ent many good priced grow chambers about. all crazy expensive.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

we've had nice weather down here, just a shame they where resurfacing the road outside the house.
i want to get the attick done out but ive put a good few quid into it but ive still only got half the floor done. i want to make sure its all insulated before putting a grow room up there so a tent will have to di for now


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

mackrel, oven roast veg and kingsize cheesy salad. hhhmmm i love it wen i cook. stuffed


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

We had beef olives carrots onion mashed potato n gravy. Made by my dearest mither n send along cos our ovens fucked lol,well it got replaced today but not told her yet lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

wise up lads your making me feel hungry! lol all ive had is ham sarnies with salt and vinegar crisps


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

This'l make you hungrier Mr T, some pics of my psychosis, was goin to get more but battery died lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

mmmmm  i can just imagine my fingers after touching that. i dont mean that in the perverted way it sounds lmao

how long do you wait before you start super cropping your plants? ivr read you can do it straight away but mine still looks a bit small


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

Thats somethin av jst got into... I just do it on branches that are gettin to close to the light to give the rest some time to catch up. Thats what I done with the psychosis bar kinda topping where I took the clones. Seems to have worked pretty well lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

yeah it has by the look of it mate. i tried pinching the branches and bending them out on one of the bubblegum and it was the best producer by far. but that could have been different seeds ill have to try again this grow


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> mmmmm  i can just imagine my fingers after touching that. i dont mean that in the perverted way it sounds lmao
> 
> how long do you wait before you start super cropping your plants? ivr read you can do it straight away but mine still looks a bit small


tell me more about the stinky fingers hahahaha.
wow yeah i like that pyscho scotia. she looking very sexy indeed. u had two clones live off her or 4 was it?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

Just the 2 m8 git one veggin which a supercropped the main stem on n now regrettin a didnt jst top n try n root but fuck it and 1 thats about 1-2 wks in flower cant remember now lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> tell me more about the stinky fingers hahahaha


lmao i knew someone would take it the wrong way. i love the smell but hate the fact that you cant wash it off


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

cool but u kept a mummy clone tho yeah? vegging? 
na kidding that pyscho looks very good. how long she got now? surely cant b much longer can it?
wot u think shes gunna give ya? yeild wise? u think she liking the extra room in there or more hps power then if room rammed?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> lmao i knew someone would take it the wrong way. i love the smell but hate the fact that you cant wash it off


wen i get kinky with the mrs i just use rubber gloves n bleach hahaha n set fire them after hahahahah


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

Yeah mummy got supercropped. Should b ready for a few clones in a couple of wks. Think she go another 2.5 need to order ripen once a talk nice to ma mum again. As soon as that arrives it'l b 2 wks on that n then chop chop. Ma try n get a hold of another DWC or try build 1 to run a clone 12/12 from rooted to c the yield cos the purpwreck in one jst now is huge compared to the trainwreck in coco. The ex mother psycho is a cracker a gotta say,its gettin fatter by the dy if it yields 2 al b happy but a honestly think with a couple more wks n ripen it could b more. It had the 600 2 itself more or less for 1st 4 wksn a think u can tell lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

yeah i was gunna say from wen u chopped offers till now u really see a massive increase. even from last pic u did u see a big difference.
haha u think any this pyscho plant make it tp the cure jar or smoked before?
the dreaded curse off growing
wen was last time u had a new bulb for light? they need changing every 6 month to year? or there bouts?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

A doubt very much any will make it mate unless some of the others hurry the fuck up lol.. A normally change ma bulb when a can afford to was readin somewhere that u can tell if the bulb needs replaced by the.tube its goes kinda like frosted glass instead of clear. A think u can tell as well cos u temps drop a good bit as well. 

Think this PW may b a keeper,really nice structure so goin to try get a couple of cuts when fling into flower in a couple if weeks. The trainwreck really slow not much growth pishy ghs or late bloomer lol... Think a found the wonder pheno last time lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

yeah keep the ptw going in clones n keep them in water farm wen u can. 
shame on tw but it may have a late spurt in growth.
i will need get a lil cloner set soon , as in the plugs or jiffys.
the bsb babys doing alright also?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

A jst use coco with weak nutes in party cups now for clones,root riots for seeds keep it simple lol...

BSB's r good m8 3 females 2 males from 5. Purple startin to come through on all. 2 look like twins n then their little sister lol.

Goin to call it a night. Al send u a txt in the mornin 

Peace out brother from another mother


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

in abit ski


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

whos got the lillys out today then haha. gotta love this weather. setting up a nice nap spot outside in garden for rest week haha
sun n cheese wot could b better


----------



## scotia1982 (May 22, 2012)

Haha ya lucky sod. Wiz hopin the mrs would fuck off out wae her gran n leave me with the cheese,but.did she fuck n now its gone  on the other hand a jst got a bit of pollen. Well clean clean solid lol,cany taste fck all anyway so all good lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 22, 2012)

my misses did fuck off. she just left the baby here with me all day tho so ive been chasing him around the gardenand now im ready for bed lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 22, 2012)

Aye there hard work mate, that was me yesterday. Today me and the wee man have been ill, so cuddled up on couch with duvet n pixar films lol..... Hopefully we feel better tomorrow, think its to be warmer again here. Not doin any favours with ma plants, temps are gettin quite high n feck all a can do about it, unless a go 24 hour dark 2nite and switch to flowering at night. Dont fancy that though cos the wiring aint the best in this house so a like to be awake when everythings on


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

god yeah kids can tire u easy man. they none stop energy cos everything new to them. 
haha my temps sitting at 25 26 so im happy for now.
haha the mrs think tasted alright then?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 22, 2012)

Yeah mate, tasted same as the exo wee jst dne according to her lol... Am that bad again that a cant even smell ma psychosis n its stinkin really bad. Hopefully will ease off a bit 2nite, goin to cover ma sinus' in vick lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

good am glad she liked. trust u to b ill man haha. oh well i bet u hammered it if without before for couple days. i wood b taking axe to it to get in the wraps asap haha.
pollen u say u got? good price for it there/?
well hoping u all better soon matey


----------



## scotia1982 (May 22, 2012)

Got it as a freebie think ma m8's sellin it at £35 a Q, bout double the price of normal solid. Fuck a was about ready tae chop the psycho n put a skin round it lmao.

Well am offski, bath n bed.. Laterz


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

na alway s never worth early chop as mount weight they throw on last few weeks u b loosing a load weight.
no probs fella have a good un


----------



## scotia1982 (May 22, 2012)

A had a good look at it 2nite and was actually surprised at the amount of cloudy trichs, even got the mrs to have a look make sure a wasnt trippin lol. A know you shouldnt but a had a little squeeze at a couple of nuggs and solid as a rock. Calyxes swellin out from under the leaves, its not got too long to go anyway


----------



## mrt1980 (May 22, 2012)

get well soon mate. i had the sofa and dvd day on the weekend, not good lol. my temps are about 28 and thats the lowest they've ever been in veg even over xmas. it got even worse when the misses came home with the other 2 kids. i had my 4 year old daughter running after the chickens and when she caught 1 i had to help her pick it up. it wasnt fuck all like rocky where he couldnt catch the fucker she had 1 ever 2 mins


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

haha rocky


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> even got the mrs to have a look.......... A know you shouldnt but a had a little squeeze at a couple......


And there was me thinking you were ill!!!! lol....


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

Haha nothin a bath n some vicks couldnt sort 

Oh yeah a was talkin about buds big sticky buds lol.

How u feelin today D? U managed to shift ur cold yet? A always seem to get it when the weathers really good


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

Heids still a bunch eh cotton wool lad. And yeh, what is it with getting colds in hot weather, I am totally the same. Had a better crash last night though so I think the snot clouds in my head could be clearing up. Got some Livers at 10 weeks to chop today, and then shopping for Mrs D's birthday presents. So nae time for this cold shit today.


scotia1982 said:


> Haha nothin a bath n some vicks couldnt sort
> 
> Oh yeah a was talkin about buds big sticky buds lol.
> 
> How u feelin today D? U managed to shift ur cold yet? A always seem to get it when the weathers really good


EDIT: Never ever seen viks in Holland. Will need to check it out.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Heids still a bunch eh cotton wool lad. And yeh, what is it with getting colds in hot weather, I am totally the same. Had a better crash last night though so I think the snot clouds in my head could be clearing up. Got some Livers at 10 weeks to chop today, and then shopping for Mrs D's birthday presents. So nae time for this cold shit today.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Never ever seen viks in Holland. Will need to check it out.


Am the same m8 ma little doggie got the vet to get a tooth out cos its snapped,so no rest for the wicked... Livers at 10 weeks that takes me bk mnth or two lol. Vicks is amazing,covered ma sinus in it last night n guess what a can breath again lol


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

Snapped tooth, fuk that, doesn't sound nice geez.

Going to check the pharmacey today for vicks as I need to pick up some cleaning alcohol. Vicks reminds me of Acid house and Techno raves, lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye there hard work mate, that was me yesterday. Today me and the wee man have been ill, so cuddled up on couch with duvet n pixar films lol..... Hopefully we feel better tomorrow, think its to be warmer again here. Not doin any favours with ma plants, temps are gettin quite high n feck all a can do about it, unless a go 24 hour dark 2nite and switch to flowering at night. Dont fancy that though cos the wiring aint the best in this house so a like to be awake when everythings on


if the wiring is shit mate it might be better to run at night when theres less of a load on them. if your worried get some smoke detectors in the rooms you got your grow in.

your summer cold are probably light hayfever that only lasts a week or 2 at the begining of summer till your body gets used to the pollen


----------



## mad dog bark (May 23, 2012)

man sun out again. think bit sun bathing doggy sytle. haha not rude ment a big cheese reefer n sun rays hahah mayb push boat out n do a coffee to. oh hectic day here also


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

Took some pics today....

Veg Cupboard

Psychosis, started lst'n today


Trainwreck (AKA Slowcoach)


PurpleWreck, will be flowering once chop the Psycho Bitch


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

My Black Rose x BSB's, got 2 twin pheno's and a diff one by looks of things



Psychosis approx 2 wks 12/12


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

Lastly my beautiful psycho bitch on Ripen for 3 dys now


----------



## mad dog bark (May 23, 2012)

nice dude. wow the tw is way behind nit still looks healthy n nice colour so sure b ok in long run.
pyscho looking sexy indeedy wood rep ya but says i need spread it more


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks matey, yeah av nicknamed her slowcoach for now lol.... Think she will pick up once roots in properly. Cant remember when a potted up, will need to look back through ma posts lol. Was wondering why the psycho was looking done and I found this out about the Diamond Nectar and Ripen. From GHE Website;

Diamond Nectar is not a fertiliser. It is an additive to be used in combination with comprehensive nutrients like Flora-series and One Part. Combined with a conventional nutrition program, it leads to earlier harvests, healthier disease resistant plants and enhanced qualities of flavour, fragrance, essential oils, plus significantly higher yields.

Ripen 
[h=3]This nutrient has many properties:[/h] 

Outdoors, it enables you to quickly harvest a crop, before it is spoiled by a cold and humid weather.
Indoors, it helps you harmonise the end of the cycle by speeding up the ripening of the slowest plants.
In case of a severe infestation of fungi or insects, it allows you to accelerate the natural cycle and get something out of a crop otherwise completely lost.
It increases the active principle in medicinal plants. When you are growing a plant for its medicinal properties, this is the nutrient of choice to boost the concentration in the final product.

Was wondering if these products really are wonderful stuff. Av only been using the Diamond Nectar since the Cotton Candy n a must say excellent results so far


----------



## mrt1980 (May 23, 2012)

looking good mate. give that trainwreck a kick up the arse that should sort it out lol. that sour jack free seed i put in is worse than that. i just measured them and the ww are 15cm the sour jack is 2cm. im thinking of getting a bigger tent and running 2x 600w lights in a 2.4x1.2m tent would you say i'd have any heat probs? my fans on half speed at the mo and its keeping the temp down at 27-29

the ww are in coco and air pots tho and the sj is in soil and a normal pot but im feeding them both with coco nutes


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

Cheers bro.... A think you'd be ok mate, Sambo runs 2 x 600 Cooltubes in a 1.2x1.2 n manages fine so dnt see why not in a bigger tent with your fans up full. You plannin on some new additions or jst more space for the existing?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 23, 2012)

i got a few more on the go. i was going to run 2 1.2m tents and have the lights alternating but now that ive ripped this one i might aswell go for the bigger tent


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

Aye fuck it might as well go big or go home lol... A did 3 x Skywalker in a metre long NFT tray n a blue cheese in soil in a 2.4x1.2x2 tent with 2 x 600 and a 4inch ruck with budget carb,was winter but didnt have any probs


----------



## mrt1980 (May 23, 2012)

my mate puts the money in and he wanted blue cheese but i liked the ww so i got 5 of each of them plus the free blue widow, sj and og13, im giving the sj to a mate after its vegged tho cos i dont want to do this many. im out of bubblegum cos my misses has been smoking again plus when you got a bit you give too much away


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

Fuckin hell m8 out already your worse than me lol... Did u catch a read at ma post about the amber nectar & ripen makin for quicker harvests? U believe it or think bollocks? Am beginnin to believe


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 24, 2012)

Howdo lads scotty soz bout other day matey i thought i had a good decent bit of time, said ello then fucked off lol
psyco's lookin quality you lucky sod im runnin low on it havin to rashon it out, got plenty of exo just dont do the job like the psycho, an yeah mate the ripen speeds up flower thats why sambo only goes 8week every time with it geezer.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 24, 2012)

Uch dnt worry bout it mate these things happen. Hows things anyway u off today?

The diamond nectar shit.that goes in from the start.says.on the bottle it speeds it up 2. Fuckin nuts but it does seem to b true


----------



## mrt1980 (May 24, 2012)

i dont know about the amber nectar cos i only gave it to them once or twice cos i didnt want to up the ppm too much but the ripen was good shit. it made my leaves look a bit shitty tho but the trychs seemed to hurry up turning cloudy and a few amber


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

loving this flowering at moment.
lost a bc tho it was a boy.
real stud tho ent stretched like most males hes short but so bushy it unreal. gunna box him n put in garage weekend n then get his pollen mon. he a keeper for sure.
so in the tent we have 1 young rom x br, 1 exo x br, four bcs fems and two clones off the exo i cut yest(hope they make it )
think crack few more seeds mon n get the veg cubby sorted before next weekend. that or clone the lower weak branches off the bcs?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 25, 2012)

Well a been up since crack of shit. Temps iver night 24.6 temps durin day 34. Cannot get the fuckin temps dwn av got extra fans anotger intake n nothin. So psycho chopped n hopin heat doesnt stress the rest


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

can u not for half hour shut off light n let natural light or bedroom light keep them in the cycle? mayb spray them let them dry half hour hour and then put under light again, will cool room n plants for abit


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

hahah i new u wood chop it before the week ended haha
shit i wish i was still a betting man


----------



## scotia1982 (May 25, 2012)

Was stickin a wee lamp in n turnin light of yesterday. With all fans still on was droppin to 27 n with light bk on straight up to 33-34 again 

Think will hve to swap rooms but again cant really afford to at the moment,so dunno for now. Up shit creek really unless weather changes


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

reckon b few months sun yet matey with odd few days shitty weather thrown in.
see i have this debate with all hps growers n most time they say they the hps dont get that hot in summer but i remember my 1st grow with only a 150 hps and that was dam hot all time in summer. was always battling heat.
led no probs at all n not got widiw open in the room grows in. no inlet fan just a 5 inch output fan n filter and tent door unzipped at bottom door
will go up n check heat in min but i bet it not at 25 yet normally hits that at 3 ish


----------



## scotia1982 (May 25, 2012)

Chopped n hung. No smoke so needs must. Quick dried a bit from bottom dy or 2 ago n was quirlte a heady stone. Not knock u on ur arse but a did dry un oven.,so a reckon with a proper dry it'l b spot on. Well it'l do us percy.

Purple wreck goin into flower today if a can sirt temps. Thinkin of crackin those pips the fairy brot last time hopefully the 2 will pop n al put 1 into ma spare airpot n the best into the aquafarm but will c


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

u tried to clean output fan off all dust see if speeds up the rota blades.
and shorten the ducting abit to help the fan pull. more air out room/tent the cooler it b


----------



## scotia1982 (May 25, 2012)

Its jst the room its in m8 gets the sun from bout 12 onwards till it goes dwn. If a move to cooler room a think will b fine


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

ration this bit matey see how long get it last ya. 
wot u reckon u managed to pull off it matey?
may get bit this ripen nearer my chop time as led takes week or two longer in flower
was wrong my tent sat at 26 just now. led can grow well at higher temps also think 30 is the ideal temps but i keep mine between 24 - 28.
got switch at top light i can turn red and all ir /uv bulbs off and tent drops 4 degrees straight away


----------



## scotia1982 (May 25, 2012)

Goin to move all ma fans about jst now c if a can get the temp dwn to 30 if a can get to that al b happy. Its jst the psycho coupla wks in am worried about. The bsbs r still kinda veggin so they should b fine for a wk or 2 if temps a little high

A reckon theres 2-3. The mrs reckons 3-4 but am usually right lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 25, 2012)

sell a bit of the psycho you just chopped and get an air cooler mate thier going for about £40 on ebay so you shouldnt have to sell much just 4gs


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

not bad idea a mini air conditioner or something. they do the pollen catcherts/fans for sim price as mrt said and they r awesome. got one for my daughter wen she baby as we was stuck in a tiny 1 bed house middle summer got crazy hot. u can pop a frozen pack in them and water and they keep room very very cool indeedy
easy there mr t hows tricks?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 25, 2012)

not bad thanks mate. just waiting on going out for a meal. its my sisters 30th birthday so we're going for a chineese. how things with you mate? its a bit cooler today down here


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

good ta matey got daughter on her way round so should b a cool weekend.
mrs parents away so we will go there n see the horses and picnic tomorow.
hope weather stays nice also for it.
wot type meal u having? indian, italian, chinese, mexician? haha
think i get fresh tuna tonight yummy. gotta think about the waist line haha
oh and that bc defo a male so i put a big box on side, plant in that and put in garage, then taped cling film over front box to let in light but no bugs. hope it does ok just for weekend.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 25, 2012)

Evenin all, will catch up with posts in mornin. A bit rubbered at the moment.....

Sittin out back garden on couch smokin some damp psycho n knockin back the cheeky vimto's coutesy of the mrs nan, bless her cotton socks lol.....

26 degrees in ma garden according to the temp thingy in car so fuckin luuuuuuuuuuuvin it, as the scottish ronald mcdonald would say


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

vimto? that dont sound strong haha. hows the pyscho blazing?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 25, 2012)

chinese mate its wasnt that nice. i got bad guts now lol

26 degrees sound good mate. not sure what it is here but its got a nice breeze


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

cracking breeze hear also. changed tuna for venison burger. yummy


----------



## scotia1982 (May 25, 2012)

Cheeky Vimto its Ruby Port n Blue WKD, tastes like vimto if you make it the right way.... Nice n refreshing on a roastin summers day lol.... Yeah was a nice breeze here but still roastin, you could only catch the breeze in ma garden if you stood up lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 25, 2012)

i checked my temps and they where getting a bit high so i filled my air cooler up with water and the kids had knocked it over and cracked the fucking bottom! water every where lol.
ill see if i can patch it up with a bit silicone or super glue tomorrow


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

haha kids eh. into everything.
kid had a accident in her bed bless her. so change n toilet back to bed and now daddy having early morning reefer. birds r on form today singing. half tempted dust the crossbow off and do spot hunting hahahahahaha noisey wankers.
peeps across road frrom me r nuts. they let there prob 6 year old kids play in the road football? till ten at night? madness wont b long before some boyracer comes down road n hits one off them. some parents so fucking lazy i mean there a park 30 seconds up road n its massive.
vimto sounds alright to me. i love the pop fizzy version also haha


----------



## mrt1980 (May 25, 2012)

that sounds like around here except the kids kick the ball against my car (when i could afford 1) and thought it was funny to put a dog on top of and get it to scratch fuck out of it. if it was a tidy car i would have killed the cunts but it was a shitty escort that i got for £200 after i smashed my vectra up.

come up here with your cross bow and sort these birds out for me lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 26, 2012)

did u shit the bed to mr t haha u was up early.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 26, 2012)

i was the designated driver last night and the misses was pissed so i was up with the little one this morning. 5 o'clock he woke up but i didnt come down till 6. i might have an afternoon nap now, im showing my age lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 26, 2012)

na mate alot europe in hotter countrys go on afternoon naps. i have adopted that in summers to. i get very cross wen hot so a nice j n nap is great.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 26, 2012)

that nap fucked me up lol.

i checked my plants just now and ive got a bit of yellow on 1 of the leaves. im not worried about it ive had this on every crop but just wondering what it is? im thinking either heat or under feeding. on the canna feed chart it says to give them 1.5ml per L of a and b but ive only been giving them 1 cos i found when using canna terra on soil it was over doing it and i was getting nute burn.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

sound like an old yin you, lol....


mad dog bark said:


> na mate alot europe in hotter countrys go on afternoon naps. i have adopted that in summers to. i get very cross wen hot so a nice j n nap is great.


my wife suggested I take a nap in the afternoon because I sleep badly....I just never have time though.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 27, 2012)

i love a nap from time to time. hahai dont sleep much at nights, normally asleep by 3 ish n up 7 so hour in afternoon is always good. take after me dad on the late nights haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 27, 2012)

yoyo mofos 

back in town now after a very eventfull day, hols was the dogs gonads really enjoyed it back to the real world now..............


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 28, 2012)

Sambo pm
pukka email me again lad ive lost addy


----------



## scotia1982 (May 29, 2012)

Evenin folks,everyone well?

Been busy as fuck past wk. Temps thru the roof


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Scotia lad i av nt forgot u fella im halfway through cuttin the slh down bro hope all is well ill need an addy by sunday latest lad ¡¡¡!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 29, 2012)

Aye not bad m8 jst really warm n loads if appoinments at vets hospital fuckin hectic lol...


----------



## mrt1980 (May 29, 2012)

welcome back mate. i thought you'd gone on hols or something. these temps are getting a bit high here too so im thinking of moving the tent to a different room so i can leave the windows open all night and ive had a knock on the door, people wanting to come in a look at the fire they put in last year. i didnt think electric fires had to be serviced. ive had a go at fixing my air cooler with silicone but im just waiting on it to dry before i give it a go.

you know that blue cheese you grew from barneys farm, did the leaves go a bit shriveled? the ww are nice and flat im just wondering if i need to up the feed or something


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

well nuffing arrived m8 and you no my lost in the post views still nevermind.............................


----------



## scotia1982 (May 29, 2012)

Well fuck knows m8 it wiz defo sent.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Empty ya box scotty lad


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

no worries m8 but u no me scot..............

jus got a nice g of W dropped off free of course lool lot of people internet or not owe ol sambo a favour or 3 lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no worries m8 but u no me scot..............
> 
> jus got a nice g of W dropped off free of course lool lot of people internet or not owe ol sambo a favour or 3 lol


the sa rehab didnt work then? lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> the sa rehab didnt work then? lol


lmfao........................ not quite lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

afternoon all thought id bump the thread...............


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

wot up. hows the dog tooth?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

yo sambo good u back hope all well and bet u ent taking it slow r ya?
also lil imput on the post side things, u no my paranoia so lets say i no a man (hahahaha) who had by mistake somebody elses package?post/delivery dropped at his house?
now wen he opened it, he didnt notice address n found over 200 dollars worth off usa dieting pills n hunger supressers. now as he had opened this without lokking name and addy he had broke the law. so decided best for all if he got rid these dieting products, maybe over net haha who nos. as didnt want the attention at his addy.
on same week he also had some1 elses envolpes sent through his letterbox wen it was a guy 2 streets away.
this y i think sending is a risk in post. always a twta at sorting office who spots suspect packages either a theive or stoner.
also my area a good few year back went in a postal fuck up where thousands letters lost. i had court dates not sent to me for none payment bills as i hadnt recieved them. was a big mess up


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

Aye am good m8. Dogs totally healed n bk to normal pain in arse lol... Took some pics this mornin so will get them posted in a min when a can get laptop on.... Wot u been up to?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

enjoying this weather mate. smoking cheese n chilling really


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Its showers here today. Got temps dwn to 29 but only cos its cooler lol. Need to get some cash n move rooms before the weather comes bk. Got a spare airpot but dunno wot to put in it. Could do with a fem really,trainwreck still way behind but may be able to get a couple of clones from the psycho mother. Decisions decisions lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yo sambo good u back hope all well and bet u ent taking it slow r ya?
> also lil imput on the post side things, u no my paranoia so lets say i no a man (hahahaha) who had by mistake somebody elses package?post/delivery dropped at his house?
> now wen he opened it, he didnt notice address n found over 200 dollars worth off usa dieting pills n hunger supressers. now as he had opened this without lokking name and addy he had broke the law. so decided best for all if he got rid these dieting products, maybe over net haha who nos. as didnt want the attention at his addy.
> on same week he also had some1 elses envolpes sent through his letterbox wen it was a guy 2 streets away.
> ...



mdb i aint lost a single weed/drug send in over 10yrs

just got a custom seizure letter for 400 fags and also 400 valium got seized yrs ago i sent the the seizure letter they sent a reship and the got through lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

Sambo hows it goin chief?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

Little picture update things in the flower tent hve been taking a bit of a battering with the heat so not lookin so pretty, defo moving rooms asap...

Psychosis 2 wks 12/12 (i think)


Black Rose x BSB's


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

not saying u have my lil fruitcake haha but was just saying my postman is a cock n cant read addys. i worry wen i get dodgy post as can see him dropping it crazy lady end road n her calling old bill from seeds or a sample from a mate hahaha.
always a chance human mistake. and as i stated some cocks like my mate who just keeps mistaken posted mail or parcels n made few hundred out it hahah to date. god i wood love a mistaken parcel smoke dropped off tho haha that b a right brucie bonus


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

And the Veg cupboard

Psychosis Lst'd


Trainwreck taking its fuckin time


PurpleWreck 2.5wks 18.6 in DWC (popped same time as TW in coco)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

Na den scotty me old plants still lookin good with the heat matey nice job hows them airpots treatin ya?
is ya psycho cured yet bet uve bin mongoed for days ant ya? lol
hope ya all well pal!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na den scotty me old plants still lookin good with the heat matey nice job hows them airpots treatin ya?
> is ya psycho cured yet bet uve bin mongoed for days ant ya? lol
> hope ya all well pal!


Am good mate been busy as, kinda neglecting them past wk... Heats been a killer goin up to 34 at some points  Psycho's lovely, defo ma favourite. Was trainwreck but will need to see now lol... Chopped it a bit early so not so much a mongo unless u have a couple but it still enough to leave you wondering what you were doin sometimes?? Cant wait till the nxt ones ready. Goin to try get a couple of cuts today so a can veg one for a while and put one straight into the spare airpot av got. The airpots and coco are good, but they still dont hve the hydro pullin power unless you put alot of effort in. A had the Trainwreck & PW poke through exact same time, put one in coco n the other in DWC and look at the difference in 2.5 wks its ridiculously quick in hydro and av only feed it twice lol

How's the family life anyway, you still off work or a dy here n there??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

Same here mate seem to be always busy lol its all good tho. highest my temps have gone was 33 i think an it was hot as in there remember when i 1st got the 600w with the standed shade was nearly 40 lol.
I love the psycho mate aswell just a nice all rounder defo on the cards 1st run back.
I wont say that slow growth is down to the coco mate with that TW more like dodgy seed or pheno or stumped should be a lot bigger all mine have been at 2.5 wont be as big as the DWC but not that far off.
Lifes good mate gettin on sound bit tied but always am not a good sleeper anyhow apart from that all gravy an yeh still doin odd day here an there not bad cos cash in hand so gettin by all right money wise plus picked some good few weeks to be jobless an i lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

Every seed av dne in coco's took ages compared to hydro fuck most ended up wae dampenin off disease lately lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

fuck it. rained on school run soon as got in sunny again. some1 having a chuckle at my expense. few hotpants today result haha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

Well today i been hoovering n tidyin up. Not been in house much past few dys so things got into a bit of a mess lol. Sorted now n sittin with a nice psycho joint while the wee man plays in the other room


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

going well the pyscho i hope. think me n u bout same stage flowering at present. bout 2 weeks i am i think.
dunno if weather but noticed last week my plants wilt day before soil dry?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

Oh yeah it nice m8 jst not much left had to pay gas n lecky for past 4 mnth usage been chasin me for a while n dnt wnt them cuttin me off lol. Its probs jst the hot weather doin it m8 u can c it on ma bsbs proper stressed the poor fuckers,jst hope they dnt hermi on me. Wouldnt worry bout it though m8 think we'l jst get bursts of good weather. A wnt to put the purplewreck into flower but dnt wnt it stressed early on as well,it veggin real nice jst now prayin for a decent yield this time or am givin up a think


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

giving up?
na way no how. cant see it matey. 
man u must b stressed to b thinking knocking it on its head


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

Jst aint happenin in this house,shit goin wrong all the time. Was gettin crackin yields in ma old fla. Same light same nutes same farm. Expected at least double out it with the exo last time,was very disappointing  hopin for better things this time should get 3-4 at least with the veg on the dwc but we'l c. Think a need to make another 1 so will need to price a few things n talk nice to ma mum lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

is it cos u run them finishing products to early n u bypassing some the swelling bud stage out?>?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

No m8 not doin anythin different from before. Except using clones as well as seeds. Fuck knows doin ma head in anyway!!


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

howdy people


----------



## scotia1982 (May 30, 2012)

Evenin m8,hows ur organic monsters comin along?


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

View attachment 2192201

9days into 12/12 the bigger 2 have bigger pots, but all healthy n goooooooooooooood, grown in bio bizz wit nowt but grow n bloom will still give a final week of ripen so not totally organic but this shit will taste good very good.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

its just a keyring officer lmao

View attachment 2192569


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

postie just arrived with weed from a few friends and also looks like a .2 of some whiteish powder????? i never ordered that fuck nos??? im gonna give it a sniff n see what it is llololololol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

Anfrax??????????................... lol be carefull


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Anfrax??????????................... lol be carefull


i just done a wee line dunno i fink i no what it is...........


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

sometimes i really do love me faceless net friends...................


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> No m8 not doin anythin different from before. Except using clones as well as seeds. Fuck knows doin ma head in anyway!!


have you replaced your bulbs? i heared they go after a while


----------



## SourxBarberx (May 31, 2012)

I'm About to start growing for the first time, ive already germinated and sprouted my seedling, now i have to transfer them to a soil medium whats the best soil to use ? can i use fox farms or is it too strong and will it kill the seedlings ?

please reply asap


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

SourxBarberx said:


> I'm About to start growing for the first time, ive already germinated and sprouted my seedling, now i have to transfer them to a soil medium whats the best soil to use ? can i use fox farms or is it too strong and will it kill the seedlings ?
> 
> please reply asap


this is a mainly uk thread we dont really get fox farms soil in our hydro shops but i can say that ive potted many a seedling and clone into bio-bizz allmix which some would say is a ''hot'' soil without ne problems at all........

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese reply back asasap lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have you replaced your bulbs? i heared they go after a while


u wana change ya bulbs every 2 grows max really mrt dont get me wrong ya plants will still grow under a 2yr old bulb but for full power from ya bulb every 2grows max


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u wana change ya bulbs every 2 grows max really mrt dont get me wrong ya plants will still grow under a 2yr old bulb but for full power from ya bulb every 2grows max


ill have to see if i can get a new 1 cos this is my 3rd. are there any differences in bulbs? i got a sun master duel spec at the mo but was thinking of getting a phillips son t plus


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ill have to see if i can get a new 1 cos this is my 3rd. are there any differences in bulbs? i got a sun master duel spec at the mo but was thinking of getting a phillips son t plus


yeah theres difference m8 some better than others some pure hps some duel spec, fink that phillips son t plus is spose to be a nice bulb don't quote me on it but shore ive heard/read good things bout that bulb


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah theres difference m8 some better than others some pure hps some duel spec, fink that phillips son t plus is spose to be a nice bulb don't quote me on it but shore ive heard/read good things bout that bulb


yeah i was reading a thread about it before and they claimed it improved yeild in seperate tests. im sure i can see the difference in this bulb now cos i remember the ww growing a bit quicker in veg about 6 months ago

love the "pleeeeeeeeese reply back asasap" lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 31, 2012)

son t plus has blue spec in bulb addded to the normal red flower spec. so if u veg under hps it gets better results overal cos better veg. i had a 150 w son t bulb


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> son t plus has blue spec in bulb addded to the normal red flower spec. so if u veg under hps it gets better results overal cos better veg. i had a 150 w son t bulb


what u doing up so late the ol ball n chain gave ya 10mins comp time lolololol u must av been a good boy today hay lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 31, 2012)

just gave her the best 30 secs off her life so im aloud out to play haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> just gave her the best 30 secs off her life so im aloud out to play haha


u lucky bastard! palmela n her 5sisters is even claiming back pains n headaches on me nowdays lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 31, 2012)

yeah u fucker its cos they tired out tapping up lines alday poor old pamlela haha.
watching father ted roling a doob


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah u fucker its cos they tired out tapping up lines alday poor old pamlela haha.
> watching father ted roling a doob


fed up off wanking losing weight aint gonna happen half as fast as is me grow gonna finish finking some high grade brass's as me harvest treat............


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

im no 30stner neway just dont like crowds,pubs,clubs etc fink some dirty old internet fanny will do me ok for the time being whats match.com monthly pay??? lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 31, 2012)

flirtbox free dating site n i meet a few from there. slags/single mums/slappers/decent chicks all sorts. easy job or even the phone wap i meet loads them early twentys all over uk. haha man, i been slag most my life hahah


----------



## scotia1982 (May 31, 2012)

Try flirtomatic.com a got a few rides off there n there loads in ur area lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

hey scotia mate. do any of you know if you get more out of a plant if you veg it longer? ive always done 3 weeks and got 1 and a half oz's but my mate said he vegged his for 5 weeks and got 3 a plant. i think its more down to the strain he's doing


----------



## scotia1982 (May 31, 2012)

A vegged for 4 wks in past n not got any less than 4 a plant. It depends on ur strain n phenotupe mr t


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A vegged for 4 wks in past n not got any less than 4 a plant. It depends on ur strain n phenotupe mr t


yeah thats what i was thinking. its been 3 weeks from seed this weekend but ive only had the 600w on for 2 weeks. im thinking of switching to 12/12 next weekend. ive had a go at supercropping them, so far so good. the blue cheese nodes aint big enough yet tho.

hows you temps now mate? mine are a lot better the last 2 days


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

My input is longer veg bigger plant bigger the yeild. But yeah r others things depending like pheno n strain but if it same and u have few off the same strain/pheno in general the bigger plant b one on longer veg


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 1, 2012)

Size of pots can play a factor shorter veg bigger plants.... Moved rooms yesterday to cooker room at front of house but still jst under 30. Took me 6 hours n a whack to the back of the head so kinda gutted it aint worked. Got a lump the size of a golf ball to show for it instead of decent temps lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2012)

Mornin chaps

id say its more to do with node spacin lads not how big the plant is the g13 i did i vegged that under cfls was only 14" after 5 weeks veg was tiny but had 13 sets of nodes so by time it flowered it had around 16 which means 32 bud sites/side colas which means more bud the more you got. i could have vegged for a week or 2 under a 600w an the plant would have been same size but a lot less nodes so less bud sites there no point veggin a huge plant thats got spaced out nodes cos when you do flower an the plant streches the bottom nodes get left behind an dont fatten up like the tops do. i never flower till i have at least 10 nodes dont care about size/height never had a plant go over 3ft cos there always 10-14" when i flip but packed with nodes. soz for ramblin on lads still not sure if it makes sense lol just tryin to say you could have same strain same cut in same medium 1 under hps or sim an 1 under cfls or mh veg for same time say 3 week. the hps will be huge probs nearly 2ft the other will be props 10" but both will have the same amount of nodes ruffly but the small fucker will be more compact an wont strecg as much so all buds get better light pentration the streched fucker same nodes but cos its huge bottom buds get left out an dobt get enough light so even tho same strain same nodes an everythin you end up witl less bud.
rant over lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

pots size yep i wood agree. but my point being if u had say two indenticial clones n grew same bar one had 8 wks veg rather then 4 like other one gets my money b on the 8 week veg having more bud n more nodes n branches
anyways how the fuck r we all?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeh it defo goes on time not size lol forgot to say that was my hole point lol longer veg more nodes just try to keep the plant as small as you can but with ad many nodes as ya can.

im sound fella hows de?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

alright cheers mate. been smoking so much my lungs ache today haha was a heavy night.
yeah also with keeping them low topping or supercropping or lst will keep that under wraps. i love a good branch bending party haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 1, 2012)

the blue cheese have got very tight node spacing but they are still quite small too. im thinking another week or 2. i might aswell go for 2 cos im off on hols at the end of this grow so its not like im in a big rush to finish it. if i leave it 2 weeks i can flower for 9 and still have 2 weeks for it to dry tidy.

im going to do a bit of lst'ing this time cos i found i had less on the plant i topped last grow


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

u growing blue cheese? thought was blue widow?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u growing blue cheese? thought was blue widow?


im growing ww and blue widow for me but my mate puts the cash in to the equipment so im doing blue cheese for him lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

u pay for the pips? u should took up me offer fairy on the bc pips n then charged ya mate 50 quid for ten seeds haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha im like that these days mate used to have lungs of steel lol

Yeh bet its important with you bein led to keep um short mate there no piont veggin for 6 weeks an havin a streched out 6ft plant in flower with 30pairs of nodes cos the light would only get the top few ft so probs only half the nodes so the bottom are wasted an end up popcorn buds now if you can keep that same plant only 3ft but same amount of nodes your gunna yield good!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 1, 2012)

i wouldnt have felt right doing that. if it was for me then i would have snatched them off you but i wouldnt have charged him anyway. im too honest, i went to tesco before and they didnt charge me for fags so i told them and ive been given £10 extra in my change and given it back


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

my plants r to big for light at present man. botom leaves die off as get no light so it like a carpet buds but not scrog. it looking ok this run with probs off borgs n a nute mess up.
defo scrog allway fro now on in tho. thinking getting another big led panel n having two plants 15 litre airpot per light n hope for 4 5 per plant. next year am hoping that wot i do and buy new light each couple grows till i can fil the garage n do a grow a year


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

well then u should just had them pips n charged him lil product for the link up. that is fair, u paying elecy n time being online


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeh id go lst or scrog defo mate spec with led im lst'in me next lot my rooms to long to do a full scrog but might try a mini scrog.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well then u should just had them pips n charged him lil product for the link up. that is fair, u paying elecy n time being online


electric is only about £100 per grow so far he's put nearly a grand into it but i think thats fair cos im taking the risk


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening folks hows everyone?

Well the change of rooms paid off and temps dwn to 27. Put the PW into flower last night so 7 wks 5 days 3 hrs n counting lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening folks hows everyone?

Well the change of rooms paid off and temps dwn to 27. Put the PW into flower last night so 7 wks 5 days 3 hrs n counting lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening folks hows everyone?
> 
> Well the change of rooms paid off and temps dwn to 27. Put the PW into flower last night so 7 wks 5 days 3 hrs n counting lol


are you sure its not just the weather mate? mines gone down from 30+ to 27 too without changing anything


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably is the weather m8, the room it was in is now our bedroom and its still roasting warm.... Av not even got ma circulating fans on as strong now and it sittin steady and a can shut the room door which lowers the noise in the rest of the house  win win matey thank fuck. Goin to be taking some pyscho cuts in a few dys time got spare airpot,aquafarm and more space lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

glad its looking better anyways mate. i tried that pinching thing to supercrop these and the ww stems are splitting now when its swelling out. hope its no permanent damage lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

It should swell out and heal like a lump on the branch al try get a pic of ma psycho later n post it for you. They're hardy plants mate as long as its not hangin on by a thread it'l heal and while its healing it'l promote more growth from the bottom making it like a bush


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

i tried it with 1 and waited a few days and that seemed ok. it had a nice nuckle on it so i done the rest but the 1 plant has 2 vertical splits but it look healy enough. ill just do it to the side branches from now


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

It'l b fine mate, unless it starts lookin dead lol... Hopin the veg on ma purplewrecks given it a good start, looked very flimsy when a put it in the tent with the rest of the flowering girls, seems to have picked up a bit after a little blast with the fans though. Got more space in the veg cub for the trainwreck, psycho n clones now takes up quite a bit of space does the DWC compared to an 8ltr airpot. Prbs the only downfall in comparison.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

is that dwc better than flood and drain system? hows the train wreck coming along then? that free seed sour jack is really small is hasnt got any nodes that you can see yet. was your blue cheese a heavy feeder mate? i know its a lot of questions lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

Flood and drain is that like the NFT trays?? I think most of the hydro equipment is all pretty similar in yield. Defo better growth in any kinda hydro compared to coco although it is stil better than soil. Ma trainwreck still pretty slow, still only got its 1st set of proper leaves but its is growin n nice, green n healthy so still hopin it'l still come good. A think it fought off that dampenin off disease and thats stunted it, but hopin as the root gets bigger n stronger so will it. Ma BC was probs drinkin around 1.5-2ltr a dy towards the end, had that in biobizz soil as well


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

its normal pots with clay pebles in that gets flooded every so often. i dont think ill ever go back to soil after seeing coco. especially if clay id even better.
i ment nutes with the bc cos im feeding them the same as the ww and the leaves are looking a bit shriveled. or thats just how it looks lol. i was thinking of getting one of those 6 pot iws bubbler systems by xmas. the thing putting me off is it says to change the water every week and its got a 100L tank but i was thinking just top up with half strength to save money on nutes. otherwise it would use about 3L of canna boost each run and im not paying that, its £160 for 5L.

im giving that sour jack to a mate when i switch to 12/12 cos i dont want this many plants here. hes already into flowering he'll just have to cut the plants hes got down and leave the sj an extra 2 weeks


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck thats a lot of money thats where the ghe nutes would b good u only change fully every 3,cos av only got the farm n dwc a usually jst change every wk thinkin of gettin another bubbler really impressed with the veg under ma prop light. Think am goin to try make a bubble cloner with net pots as a feeder for everythin. Should b able to do seeds in it as well to bring them on a fair bit,should b anle to transplant straight into the coco as well.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

im sure they just say that to make you spend more on nutes. ive seen some 1 say they never empty it only top it up and use one of those ppm readers. im too lazy to make anything i just tell my mate i could get better if he bought something and he usually caughs up the cash. he said hes not getting me another bulb yet tho cos hes spent enough on this grow lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol wish a had a financial backer been there before.n didnt.like handin over ma hard work lol. Like to keep ma smoke bow all u get around here is shite so berter off,save our money in long run anyways


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

id rather have it all to myself but if it wasnt for him i wouldnt have been able to start. it was hard handing over 4 oz off each grow tho. i should get the fucker down here come chop time, thats the worst part


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuckin right mate if half is his he should trim it!! When a dne it the backer insisted on trimmin so a was quite lucky. Like u need to do it all maself now but at least we know its dne right lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuckin right mate if half is his he should trim it!! When a dne it the backer insisted on trimmin so a was quite lucky. Like u need to do it all maself now but at least we know its dne right lol


being as ive got that bigger tent coming im might get him down here but in the 1.2 there was no room. i used to go in and zip it up to stop the smell just incase we had visitors.
do you chop nearly all the leaves off or just the bigger ones and trim back the smaller leaves?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> being as ive got that bigger tent coming im might get him down here but in the 1.2 there was no room. i used to go in and zip it up to stop the smell just incase we had visitors.
> do you chop nearly all the leaves off or just the bigger ones and trim back the smaller leaves?


Yeah exactly that m8, all the fan leaves and trim flush to the bud, the more sugar leaves the more bubblehash or gumby the way a look at it


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah exactly that m8, all the fan leaves and trim flush to the bud, the more sugar leaves the more bubblehash or gumby the way a look at it


thats what took me so long then lol. i was reading a post and it said something about the more you handle it the less thc is left, which makes sense


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah it sticks to whateva it touches but unless ur proper rubbin it inbetween ur hands a thibk u'd b kl lol. Nothin to waste m8. Trim for hash,finger hash for ur 1st doob n weed for when thats all dne lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 3, 2012)

thats another thing i was doing wrong then. i was opening up the bud to get at the leaves, when it dried it didnt look anything like the stuff ive bought lol

ive had a bit of news about the windows, they run out of funding and if they dont get a grant then we might have to wait 5 years


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

5 years? ushould just about finish off the widow by then haha. how r we peeps?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 3, 2012)

Afternoon mate alls good this end quiet wknd after a hectic wk and another to come,u been behavin?? Lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

good man thanks.weekend off no kids loving it haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds good matey the mrs wee bro stayin so he keepin wee man occupied so we can hve sneak away for a fly doob lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

dam right exercise them uncle dutys while u can haha. watched the holmes 2 films today,. sherlock holmes guy ritchys movies. they ok i thought


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah mate av seen the first one but not the second yet, might dwnload for 2nite. Jst gettin ready to go to McD's for a double cheeseburger n a mcflurry lol thought we had enough mince to go round us all but not quite so need to top up on dinner lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

hows the tw? still seedling? or growing abit now?


----------



## SourxBarberx (Jun 3, 2012)

so the fox farms brand ocean forest worked for me.

my seedlings have sprouted and are an inch off the ground.

what nutrients would you suggest in using.

both my plants are master kush.

my buddy suggested
Fox Farm's 

grow big
big bloom
&
tiger bloom.

or 

general hydroponics
flora series

im going straight to the ground once these plants get big enough
and will continue using the fox farms ocean forest.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 3, 2012)

I swear by ghe used ionics once and straight bk to ghe lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

U lads still up?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

pukka u ent pised the bed ave ya haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Not yet mate still time tho ya cunt u shagin ya pony again? lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not yet mate still time tho ya cunt u shagin ya pony again? lmao


yeah all over the shop haha. u not whitey yet fella?
i fell asleep earlier. woke up tho as didnt have me dinner, starving cooking chicken


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Na mate bit spinny tho lol still got half the saggy fuka left just had some crisps went down or right dint tgink theyd go down had a few cheekys of the lads
want sumut else na tho we u ya cunt fuckin chicken at this time?? im down for a bite of cheese a piece of ham thats if im lucky or seen some cheese onion rolls mite smash lot of them in man im hungry be back ib 5 lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

haha hunger strikes. b honest i got the mrs up to cook for me. she class like that n nos im a moody fucker wen i wake up so tpo save me breaking the kitchen she offered cook.
how long till u allowed the green fingers and thumbs again?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucky fucka shes bang out snoozin i cud kill a kfc na lol not long i hope mate a month at most got some work to do 1st new filter an fans an new ballast a dimable 1 got a 400w mh for veg then i got to swop to the 600hps flowrr bit of fuckin about but should be good


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

bet u missed the growing. i wood do.
least u still got some percy to see u through the no grow


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 4, 2012)

i had a phone call yesterday asking me to go and have a look at a mtes plant. it had turned hermie. they didnt want to throw it so i said leave it out the garden and cover it after its had 12hrs of light. i wanted to try that too it was LA confidential


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

If it's not too bad they should just remove the nanners carefully and carry on with it. Depend on how many weeks. I had an Matanuksa Thunder Fuck do that on me, thought I could just remove the nanners, but it was full on. Still got a little bit of smoke from it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 4, 2012)

it was quite bad by the looks of it. hes got other plants there so i said its best to get it out. they where either 2 or 3 weeks into flower but he couldnt remember, i would have said 3 from the look of them cos there was a good few hairs. i think it could have been temp related cos i checked him thermometer and it had gone upto 94.5F


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

how the devil r we????


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 6, 2012)

not bad mate, hows things with you?
im going to switch these to 12/12 friday and re-pot them into the 10L air pots and put a layer of clay pebbles at the top to stop the coco going every where when i water them. 2 of the plants have got nice colour on them, 1 of the bc got a purple tint to the leaves and the blue widow got a bit of red


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

sounds colourful mrt. nice get them in that flower. think mine at 3 week flower now. the plant that took the beating by the mites isnt so sexy now. her early flowering aint half size others n she ent had alot nutes as seems b oversensitive now. the others r loving it n looking sexy as can b


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2012)

How are u scotty?just wanted to say hello andi hope you are feeling better


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How are u scotty?just wanted to say hello andi hope you are feeling better


Hi Pal... Feelin a little better although things not gettin any better, seems like one step forward and 2 steps back.... Will get there in the end though.....

Trust things are well across the pond??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2012)

Scotty me old im havin ago at some gumby ive got some trim froze some just dry have i gotta freeze the lot or is it better all dry? 
any tips mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 6, 2012)

Didnt dry mine mate jst put straight in the freezer when chopped. I did add in dry stuff along the way though. If I remember correctly is says to freeze it for an hr or something before hand as it helps trichs to come off easier


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice 1 mate im gunna have a go on wknd got bout 3 grows worth of trim.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

can be done eitherway quite cleary as good as some of ur batch's have came out scotia, i personally have always dried my trim 1st same for the butter too, then that dry trim if ya wana u can also freeze for a while before use helps too, aint hard to make gumby m8 ur piss it pukka, u can get some nice hash from the gumby method easy as fuck.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 6, 2012)

Av always jst followed the 1st video on youtube cos it was easy as fuck lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Av always jst followed the 1st video on youtube cos it was easy as fuck lol


same here m8 nuffing but youtube education in gumby it deffo some nice hash tho ive had some really good batch's of gumby not made personally mind lolol

it takes to long and all that sphoning or however ya spell it lol bags are better or fine screens bubbleman does a dry sift set bout a ton always wanted 1 to wash the donations over lol

http://www.puresativa.com/product.php?product=bubbleman-4pcs-dry-sift-herbal-extract


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 6, 2012)

Av got it dwn to a fine art now lol. Can get it all dne n a joint the very same night if a dry it out in the tent lol, jst need to keep an eye on it before it gets too dry...

Would be good to get something like that but a think al need to wait a while, need to many other things before al b able to invest in some more shit


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 6, 2012)

Even the bubblebags are a bit steep on there mate, there nowhere cheaper for them?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeh ive seen the vids got the stuff lads should be sound the frozen trim i got was dried before froze an ill freeze the dry stuff i got aswell some nice trim an popcorn hopin i get a decent amount. scotty what you reckon them nice blocks you end up we weigh?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Even the bubblebags are a bit steep on there mate, there nowhere cheaper for them?


have a look on ebay mate it all depends on what size you want but heres some 5gal bags http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-Gallon-5-Bag-Herbal-Extracts-Bubble-Hash-Ice-Bags-KIT-/120926921302?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c27ce6256


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

look at u sneaky bunch fuckers, u like cockroaches and i do mean that in the kindest of ways.
turn up and turn lights on and ya scatter off into the shadows. leave room and u back out again in greater numbers hahahahahha 
shady feckers hahahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 6, 2012)

The last lot of hash a made weighed bout 10g got more everytime av dne it. It depends in how much trim u got n how frosty it is,but.if uv got 3 grows worth u should get a decent amount m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2012)

3 grows worth whats that 10+ plants pukka? i say a tidy amount m8 10g+


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

have any of you used those bubble bags then? are they any good? they look alright cos you can have different grade of hash. i can smoke the good stuff and give away the shitter bits


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have any of you used those bubble bags then? are they any good? they look alright cos you can have different grade of hash. i can smoke the good stuff and give away the shitter bits


yeah i have made with a friend a couple times bubblebag hash we didnt have the 5 or 7 bag system tho, it was a while but pretty shore it was just 1 screen and the catcher bag i do remember it being alot cleaner than some batch's of gumby, ive also smoked a few peoples that they have made and it is deffo cleaner can use them bags to dry sift too.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

Yup, the bubble bags are an essential part of any growers armory. 5 bag system is good enough imo to get started with. I like the 75mu-110mu level. (i.e what's collected in the 75mu bag.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

ill have to invest in a set at the end of this grow. the best stuff will be all mine and i can fob some mates off with the shittier stuff 

whats the quality of the stuff in the bigger grade bags like?


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

Food grade imo. Anything above 120 doesn't get smoked in my stinky room.

EDIT, just to be clear, the 120 can still provide nice smoking material, but any bags higher than that are not so primo.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 7, 2012)

tell thee wot took plants out today n they look alright. even the bigger bc recovering now i think. couple lost alot lower leaves but only since flowering n stretch so guess it down to lack penetrating off light


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyhoo, how you Scotia lad?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Anyhoo, how you Scotia lad?


Not too bad m8,got a date for mrs operation today so at least moving forward now. Got some lemon haze tonight (las pheno) jst a few doobs worth but feckin great for the old arthritis lol.. Goin to get some pics up later,got a black rose x bsb which started of with a lovely purple in the vuds but its started comin through in the leaves  dnt know if u can c well in the pics but will get some good ones tomorrow.

Hows life in the nederlands matey?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

i hope every thing goes ok for your misses mate. i had a sample off my mate who was supposed to be selling me those plants. im not sure what it was but it done the job


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 7, 2012)

Some pics from 2nite, lost track of dates so feeding and harvest will be judged by when they ready and not wks lol. The only one am fairly sure about is my psycho shes approx 3 wks in maybe 4 but am backtrackin due to the heat stress a wk or 2 ago....

BSB with the purple comin through on buds and leaves


Was the Shortest BSB but now 2nd tallest with a little bit of colour startin to come through


The tallest BSB, been a lanky fucker from the start lol, got some purp in it also 


My Psycho Bitch, 3-4 weeks in and starting to frost up nicely


Psycho mother lst'd and 4 psycho clones in the prop


PurpleWreck 7 days 12/12 and jst starting to show her lady bits 


Baby Trainwreck 12/12 for a couple days and now starting to show a bit of growth


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

looking good mate. i love the frostyness of the psycho. i was going to re-pot these today and flip them tomorrow but my tent didnt come back and after setting up the 10L air pots i realised i wouldnt be able to fit them in this tent. i emailed the seller and he said it had been held up at the depot and i should have it by 12 tomorrow


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 7, 2012)

What you mean they wont fit how many u plannin on puttin in it? lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

the unlucky 13 lol. i tried getting rid of 1 to a mate but he said he doesnt want it now


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 7, 2012)

Am quite sure you'l find a home for it either that or go a drive n plant it outside, should be ready end sept, if your lucky u get some if not you were goin to kill it anyway. Or you could put an advert on gumtree lol..

U plannin a sog?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

not really i got a 2.4mx1.2mx2m tent coming cos after splitting my harvest with my mate its only lasting me a month. i was originally going to do 10, 5 each but i liked the look of the free seeds so i popped them just incase my others didnt germ but everyone did


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 8, 2012)

looking good scotty


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 8, 2012)

Some better pics of the lovely purp and purpwreck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

Eyup matey hows it goin?
girls are lookin good mate that pw is lovely what the smell like on the sexy fucka? An that psychos is frosty geezer but that dunt suprise me lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 8, 2012)

that tent came today. ive been setting it up since 2 o'clock and ive not long finished. ive re-potted 3 of the plants so far and im having a sneaky fag break before i do the rest


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 8, 2012)

Evenin lads. Cheers pukka u cant really smell the rest at the mo because of fhe psycho lol... The pw had a 3 wk veg so hopin she'l yield well n gve me sum decent cuts...

Fuck mr t if uv only repotted 3 ur giin to b there all nite lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

Do the old rub ya fingers on the stem trick matey.
how long that psyco got? looks tasty mate might be tappin for a snip soon if thats sound?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 8, 2012)

i got to 8 and ran out of coco. theres got to be something wrong cos i got 10x 10L air pots and 100L of coco but ive only got 8x 10L and 2x 3L pots full. moving the stuff around in the room to fit the tent took the most time tho mate.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2012)

You also suffering with arthritis? fucking chore I can tell you.

NL is good mate, apart from the banging hangover, lol.



scotia1982 said:


> Not too bad m8,got a date for mrs operation today so at least moving forward now. Got some lemon haze tonight (las pheno) jst a few doobs worth but feckin great for the old arthritis lol.. Goin to get some pics up later,got a black rose x bsb which started of with a lovely purple in the vuds but its started comin through in the leaves  dnt know if u can c well in the pics but will get some good ones tomorrow.
> 
> Hows life in the nederlands matey?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Do the old rub ya fingers on the stem trick matey.
> how long that psyco got? looks tasty mate might be tappin for a snip soon if thats sound?


haha and i thought i was only one who did the stalk rubbing trick to get a twang early flower/veg hahaha.
u rub in chicken blood to from a living chicken? few yee olde chants ? seems help with the growth plus pleases the ganja gods


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 9, 2012)

DST said:


> You also suffering with arthritis? fucking chore I can tell you.
> 
> NL is good mate, apart from the banging hangover, lol.


Sure have m8 got it in ma foot,docs thinkin av got.it in a lot of ma joints now which aint so good at 30 yrs old


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Do the old rub ya fingers on the stem trick matey.
> how long that psyco got? looks tasty mate might be tappin for a snip soon if thats sound?


av always felt they all smell the same when u rub the stem lol... Got 4 there rootin jst now m8 am only needin two so jst say the word and it on its way matey


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 9, 2012)

they just smell like tomato plants when i rub the stems lol.
after all the fucking around yesterday i didnt finish till half past 1 and by the time i had food i wasnt going to bed till 2:30 then up at something to 6 with the little one. i can see an afternoon nap on the cards later


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> av always felt they all smell the same when u rub the stem lol... Got 4 there rootin jst now m8 am only needin two so jst say the word and it on its way matey


nice 1 fella will be a week or 2 till i need so if times wrong sure ill get me hands on 1 thanks matey!!


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2012)

I got it in my knees and god knows where else. I knew I had it for years, was told when I was younger after various operations on my knee that I would have it. I went for an op a couple of years back and I am now the proud owner of a picture of it, lol. bloody 'orrible stuff. And there's fuk all they can do for you as far as I am aware.



scotia1982 said:


> Sure have m8 got it in ma foot,docs thinkin av got.it in a lot of ma joints now which aint so good at 30 yrs old


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 9, 2012)

DST said:


> I got it in my knees and god knows where else. I knew I had it for years, was told when I was younger after various operations on my knee that I would have it. I went for an op a couple of years back and I am now the proud owner of a picture of it, lol. bloody 'orrible stuff. And there's fuk all they can do for you as far as I am aware.


Am waitin on an appoinment with ortho surgeon supposed to be gettin a bone fusion op or some sort of scraping around the joints


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2012)

Ouch.....ouch and ouch again.....


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 10, 2012)

i dont get the people on facebook moaning about the weather being cold. dont they know warm weather is shit for growing lol. i dont know if i said on here but i ordered another bag of coco, calcium and magnesium on ebay yesterday so it should be here tuesday. i was going to put them on 12/12 friday but im holding off till i get the coco so i can re-pot them before switching them just incase i stress them a bit


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah a was lurkin on the UK thread lol... I dnt bother with worryin about stress in repotting, moving it from a smaller pot to a bigger pot with fresh coco, water n nutes, how can that possibly stress the little bitch?? lol...

Well my little boy ran into the room this mornin with me chasing him, straight over to the cupboard and ripped the prop with ma 4 clones out, 1 wrecked and am hopin the other 3 are ok, took another to replace that one though lol...


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah a was lurkin on the UK thread lol... I dnt bother with worryin about stress in repotting, moving it from a smaller pot to a bigger pot with fresh coco, water n nutes, how can that possibly stress the little bitch?? lol...
> 
> Well my little boy ran into the room this mornin with me chasing him, straight over to the cupboard and ripped the prop with ma 4 clones out, 1 wrecked and am hopin the other 3 are ok, took another to replace that one though lol...


haha thats the joy of kids. my little one would come in the room with the old tent in and pull out the bit of plastic i got covering the rip. lucky i was in veg so i wasnt too bothered about it

my temps where quite high today running 2 lights. ill put my air cooler in there tomorrow. i think ill have it facing the tent wall so it dont blow directly onto any of the plants


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> they just smell like tomato plants when i rub the stems lol.
> after all the fucking around yesterday i didnt finish till half past 1 and by the time i had food i wasnt going to bed till 2:30 then up at something to 6 with the little one. i can see an afternoon nap on the cards later


haha well stop rubbing tom plants. 
how r we chaps? pissing down here has been all day.
took some pics other day at 3 weeks flo. will whack em up later wen can b arsed


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 11, 2012)

i wish it was pissing down here. its just really humid at the mo. ive been cleaning out my ds 120 and tried folding it up to put away, in the end i just rammed it all in the bag lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 11, 2012)

A need to invest in a 1.2x1.2,ma black n white sheetings not lookin too hot now and has a fair few pin holes in it now lol.

B a long while till a get one though to many other bills first 

Hows everyone today?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 11, 2012)

im good thanks mate. im going to change them to 12/12 tomorrow after ive re-potted them. cos its upstairs now id rather do it in the day when they are in school cos ill be running something like 8 to 8 or 10 to 10 depends on what the temps look like. go for the dr120 mate this ds120 only lasted me 2 grows and that charlieshydro on ebay said they'd give me a 2 year garentee on my dr240w. you can tell its better quality, its got double seals for all the inlet and outlet holes to help stop light ect. hows things with you mate? how long till your next chop down day?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 11, 2012)

Aye av heard a few folk sayin that the dr's are better than the ds's think it was the dr240 a had in ma flat last xmas. Will get one someday lol..

Am no too shabby up at hospital again today docs this mornin so not really stopped. Jst sat n had a nice livers joint n goin to have a peaceful night. Got a psycho dwn in about 2-3 wks then the rest should be same again jst after. Fuck a bet u cant wait to flip ur ladies??


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye av heard a few folk sayin that the dr's are better than the ds's think it was the dr240 a had in ma flat last xmas. Will get one someday lol..
> 
> Am no too shabby up at hospital again today docs this mornin so not really stopped. Jst sat n had a nice livers joint n goin to have a peaceful night. Got a psycho dwn in about 2-3 wks then the rest should be same again jst after. Fuck a bet u cant wait to flip ur ladies??


your right there mate. ive been wanting to do it for over a week now. i might as well wait tho cos i got hols in september so ill have time to cut them down and dry them before i go. if i had done them early i would have just been waiting till i got back anyway. i had a look at 1 of the ww's and its got the start of the 19th and 20th nodes


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

dont buy the ds range its SHIT i had 3 ds 120s down to 1 now they just proper cheap shit.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 11, 2012)

Aye av heard that a good few times now cheap rubbish,but then would prob settle for that at the mo lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 12, 2012)

they got dr's £135 and ds's for £95 on ebay i'd rather pay the £40 more and get 1 that should last


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well folks laptops given up in me. Wnt even let me into recovery so goin to hve to sent it away to get fixed 

On another note my feminized reserva privada purplewreck is a fuckin male!!! £9 for a fuckin seed n they send me that. So as yiu can imagine i aint a happy chappy 5 weeks dwn the drain


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2012)

ive had that before scotia from a serious seeds fem chronic was 100% male not even a hermi lol it was a attitude freebie tho dunno if it was the right seed sent or a fuck up from serious.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats wank mate was fuckin nice aswell the pr you gunna let him finish collect poll?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 12, 2012)

thats gutting mate. it was looking good too. they say its 95% female with fem seeds dont they? that makes it 1 in 20 chance of having a male so it does happen. atleast it didnt turn hermie half way through and fuck your crop up


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

male? wot the big one? wot a royal fuck around. feel for u man thats harsh as feck


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fuckin gutted wiz relyin on it or a decent yield which was lookin more than likely. 

Dnt even hve anywhere a could grow it out for pollen cos its too fuckin big now


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

gutted ent the word. hows th tw doing the mini one?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well av jst took the trainwreck out of the airpot,washed off most of the coco and fired it in the dwc.. The growth on its still crap so hopefully this'l help if not it'l b gettin pulled as well 

What a would gve for those clones to b rooted or some germed seeds lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Fuckin ruff that matey gutted for ya i felt the same with the GK gave him some serious lovin thinkin he was female even potted him up to big pot an started him on the boost lol till i realised had other shit goin so wernt as bad tho id hack him right done to the bottom few nodes bang him in a small pot cut roots if you have to an stick him on the windowsil least not a total waste then an you can make some seeds.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 12, 2012)

Its already gone matey kicked fuck out of the bastard prick. Wiz fuckin ragin mate wiz either the plant got it or the mrs lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 12, 2012)

i just had the delivery. i had the cal and mag but no fucking coco! useless fucking delivery muppets made me wait another day to switch now.
what would you say is a better option for my little plant, a 3L air pot or a 12L normal pot?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 12, 2012)

Depends on how often u wanna water matey obviously less times in the bigger pot


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

haha scotia 1 on 1 with plant. i hope u stamped his balls in the floor man


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Depends on how often u wanna water matey obviously less times in the bigger pot


i dont really mind how often i water them mate, im in there every day. i just went and checked on them and the 2 ww in the 3L air pots had dried out so i gave them a good watering and they seemed to pick up by the time i watered the other. i emailed the seller on ebay and they just relivered the coco now


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

so wot seed bank u say got them tw from? wll avoid them n make a mental note


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 12, 2012)

The trainwrecks from ghs but av had them b4 with no probs. The male was from reserva privada feminized so wnt b venturing to them again not at that price the diry bastards!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

the filthy sluts. hows the pyschos doing? and bsb


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah doin fine. Ma flowerin psycho bout 2-3 wks off by looks of it bsbs probs 4-6 for them all to b dne. No sign of roots yet on the psycho clones


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

takes mine bout 2 weeks to show roots man.
check out mad dog got a fat ak47 reefer on go to go with me corona extra. chilled just right got footy on. pukka as pies


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

so whos watching the footy? big match up next come on holland


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

no mate i dont follow the thing. they should have a world cup cannabis smoking championship. id follow that lol.
this moring was the first of my 12/12, 9 weeks seams so far away its getting me all depressed. im thinking of going back to the 2L bottles to water them cos the bucket is doing my head in


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

shame again for the cloggie fans, took them some time to break through the huns.....but too late..


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah was a good match tho made for the neutral. germans make it look easy tho its quite a worry


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well this'l b my last post for a while 

Got word this mornin that landlord comin in to do a check before we sign new tennancy so everythins comin dwn. Psycho will get chopped n hung today probs a wk or 2 early but a aint got no fucker a can trust round here to take them and a cant afford to hire a van anyway to move it.

Hope everyones grows turn out green n bountiful. Those who wnt to keep in touch u either hve ma email n mob or can pm me there email 

Peace out bros n sis'


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2012)

Ya fuckin jokin arnt ya mate that is shit fuck me you aint got no luck alately whens he comin? cant you fling the psycho in the shed or somthin till hes gone?

feel for ya matey ill keep in touch no bother how come no riu?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 14, 2012)

mate im sorry to hear that. yeah keep in touch mate you got my email. try the shed like pukka said they shouldnt look in there. you'll be back on here tho its adictive lol
all the best if you dont come back on tho mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

wtf? no way man always pours wen it rains huh.
u need any help setting up again. u no, cuts etc


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya fuckin jokin arnt ya mate that is shit fuck me you aint got no luck alately whens he comin? cant you fling the psycho in the shed or somthin till hes gone?
> 
> feel for ya matey ill keep in touch no bother how come no riu?


Laptop got picked up this morning matey, totally died on me, ma mum took out insurance when she bought it so gettin fixed for free with free pick up and drop off 
Will be on n off on ma phone but a cant charge that either till av got some cash for a new charger lol 

Keepin the psycho mother n the clones mate, took another 4 this morning lol.... Jst the flowering chamber that will have to come dwn. Jst the luck av got at the moment, well they say when u hit rock bottom the only ways back up, so fingers crossed


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> mate im sorry to hear that. yeah keep in touch mate you got my email. try the shed like pukka said they shouldnt look in there. you'll be back on here tho its adictive lol
> all the best if you dont come back on tho mate


Al be back matey, jst not be on as much as a was till a get ma shit together, al drop u an email in the near future with ma mob no



mad dog bark said:


> wtf? no way man always pours wen it rains huh.
> u need any help setting up again. u no, cuts etc


Cheers mate will maybe hold u to that, will be keepin ma beloved psychosis, it aint goin anywhere lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Al be back matey, jst not be on as much as a was till a get ma shit together, al drop u an email in the near future with ma mob no
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate will maybe hold u to that, will be keepin ma beloved psychosis, it aint goin anywhere lmao


yeah ok mate. after this grow ill be sorting out my old ds120 into a mother tent so i should be able to hook you up with some clones but that wont be till the end of the year lol


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Be safe Scotia!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Be safe Scotia!


Cheers matey al b bk at some point lol.. Might even make it over the dam for a visit sometime..

Take it easy bro


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

you know whos all there for ya just ask when you setting up again mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2012)

Na den matey haha i thought you was binnin lot, least you got ya cuts weth they weight in gold them fuckers lol good luck mate!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers Gaz,Pukka heres a little parting pic. A crackin bud of big buddha cheese n the cry of No Surrender lol


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Aye young chief, keep yer chin up and good luck with the nosey cunts.....just tell them you got Touerettes when they arrive and then you got free rain, lol. Seriously, take it easy bru.
DST


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 22, 2012)

soz i ddnt post it here to matey, heres the catch up
had def in leaves and a few had burnt tips as well. i think i got it sussed now wasnt me killing them but them craving shit not in nutes and cos led needs different things.
pics pics pics
bcs. couple showing cal/mag n iron defs.
one of the taller plants is the spider mitre damaged one and it seems good week or two behind others.

exo x br or as i call it pain in the arse. real frosty now had a good fluch n mag iron feed. she on road recovery. cloned her so hope i get her needs sorted n figured over next this run before flower her clones.

the baby of the group rom x br. real cool mini plant and most frosty by a good way


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 22, 2012)

* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mad dog bark again.***

Bollocks lol

well played matey few defs but recovered well by the looks of them
**


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 22, 2012)

hope they do ok matey. did u get much off the exo in the end
ment the pyscho u chopped early?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> * You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mad dog bark again.***
> 
> Bollocks lol
> 
> ...


dont give mdb rep. he laughs at our heat issues lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hope they do ok matey. did u get much off the exo in the end
> ment the pyscho u chopped early?


Got bout 3/4 of an oscar mate,not a lot but ok for 12/12 from rooted n chopped 2-3 wks early. The bsbs are lookin real good apart from the heat stress a few wks ago. 2 really dark purple n a lighter purple diff smells as well so holdin off the chop as long as poss


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

i think ive had your luck with my fem seeds mate. i got to check them later but ones looking like it might be a male. i didnt have much time to have a tidy look yesterday cos i went out for a meal and had a game of poker up my mates. the lights coming on at 6 so ill have a tidy look then


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 22, 2012)

Its not good m8,in fact its devastating lol. All that time.n effort veggin n keepin nice n green n then it fcks u in the arse


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

i might have been wrong mate. im still not 100% yet cos it looks like 2 calyx's where the 1 should be and theres no set of 2 long hairs that you can see with your eyes, the others of the same strain where showing about a week ago. but i got the pocket microscope out and i think i can make out the start of 1 of the hairs coming out. 1 of the ww has got the start of bud showing. ill just have to wait and see. i doubt ill ever give blue cheese another go tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

i just ordered some of that bug clear ultra off ebay. i didnt see any for a few days and just left it, i had a look just now when i was watering them and the soil had a good few little flies in it and more came out when i ran my finger through the top of the soil


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 25, 2012)

i killed off 2 of my blue cheese cos they where males. i got 1 thats a hermie too i think. its got a good few calyx's on it but i was sure it had 3 sets of balls too. i scrapped them off and im keeping a close eye on it. that quite a shit ratio for a pack of 5 fem seeds, 2 males and 1 hermie lol. fuck barneys farm from now on i should have gone for big budda


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wiz barneys bc a dne mate only bought one seed from pick n mix n it was a cracker..

I'd send them an email matey especially with that ratio


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 25, 2012)

ive had a little look online and a few people said about mailing them but didnt get a response. its pissed me off a treat mate. i dont know what to do with that hermie looking fucker. chuck it or grow it and keep an eye on it so i can chop it early for a bit of smoke

could the mag def have stressed it into hermying?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry for delay ended up rather drunk last nite lol...

Av had plenty cal/mag defs especially with the psycho and its never hermied on me. Ad probably put it dwn to a dodgy gene in probably that run of seeds tht Barneys has dne. Look at my purplewreck it was one healthy lookin bitch then started growin some sheman bits. Its jst one of those things mate. The fairy's bringin me some more seeds from across the pond so goin to hve another bash at it. She has had 2 females from the pack of 5 so far so keepin ma fingers crossed lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

good luck with them mate. from what i read tho they all said barneys where good genetics bar a few saying they had the same trouble as me. they all said dutch passion where the worst for doing it but my ww on the first run where good and these ww are going ok too


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

Av never had probs with barneys n a know growers around here who do dutch passion every now n again n they love them. Think its jst your luck,remember they are basically messing with the genes to feminize the seeds to begin with so there's bound to b a few "mutants" every now n again


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

what would you say to do with that hermie? there where only a few nanas but its only 2 weeks into flowering. i know most people would say throw it.
they changed their minds again with doing my windows mate. they got a grant and have got to get it done by december now. im going to have to hide these and take the tent doen atleast twice before thier done


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Keep it, if you are confident in your own ability to monitor......


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

cheers mate. ive always kept a close eye on every one of my plants throughout the grows and now that i know this ones a bit dodgy im keeping an extra close eye on it. ive moving it to the front so i can get a good look at it and i check it atleast twice a day. after killing 2 off cos they where propper males i dont want to throw another 1 unless i have to


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Thing is, I bet if you let those males run they would have also shown female traits. That is quite common. That's why when dealing with Fem seeds you got to assess the amount of Herm, then if it's managable just run with it as the female chromozome seems to come out later, and often once it has the male trait doesn't re-appear.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

i didnt know that, thats some good info for my next few grows. i was sure they all had sets of calyx on the after about 3 days of 12/12, thats why the balls confused me. i was supprised at how quick they showed sex after 12/12 in coco compared to soil. i dont mind if that hermie pollenates itself, i just dont want it doing it to the rest of the crop


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

You'l need to keep a close eye on it mate if even one pollen pod bursts ur fans'l send it everywhere... Av had it happen wih me with white widow seeds. Ended up with 5 seeded plants bout 12 oz all together..

Goin to fling some pics up later


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> You'l need to keep a close eye on it mate if even one pollen pod bursts ur fans'l send it everywhere... Av had it happen wih me with white widow seeds. Ended up with 5 seeded plants bout 12 oz all together..
> 
> Goin to fling some pics up later


ive moved it so its the ferthest away from the fan and inlet pipe and it was only about 3 or 4 sets that i could see. the white widows are starting to look quite good for 2 weeks into 12/12
View attachment 2229143View attachment 2229146View attachment 2229147

the first ones the blue widow, i cant take the white widows out cos ive tied them together cos the hights are different on all of them and i wanted to eaven them out


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

They're lookin spot on mate. Wish ma bsbs were lookin as healthy lol.. Started the ripen a couple of dys ago,should b gettin the visit from the landlord probs end of nxt wk


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

cheers mate. i think ill be having an expection for them to measure for the windows. they changed it again, i thought i had 5 years of uninterupted growing to do but they got a grant now and they got to get it done by december. im going to have to take my tent down atleast twice now. i just hope they dont go up the attick cos thats the only place i can hide them lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

A dnt think they'l look in there matey, thats where a wish it was a tent I had. Am down to ma last of the black and white after having to change rooms and even thats a bit worse for wear now. So it'l b shut down time until a can afford a DR120.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

Here we go then pics pics pics some are from a few dys ago and a couple from tonight. Bsb's first then the rest lol....


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

And now the rest, fingers crossed psycho's and TW goin to a m8's for a wk or 2


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

there are some good colours in that mate fair play they look good. you'll deffinately have to invest in 1 of those tents mate, i wish i could fit mine up the attick lol. i might board it all out. ive already done half of it but my old tent was too tall


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yip matey a really need a tent this is doin ma nut right in, reckon it'l be a good few month before am back up n runnin... Hopefully get one in for xmas but a dount it at this rate.....


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

you might aswell borrow the money and get 1 mate. if you run out of stuff you'll spend more than that on weed in a week or 2

someone was asking on the uk thread if anyone wants a dr120 mate. have a look


mantiszn said:


> if any of you paedo's are looking for a dr120 drop me a msg
> otherwise its going on fleabay


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah av spoke to him matey he's lookin for a little more than am willin to pay. Think al b goin for a 55 quid one of ebay asap lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

if i wasnt going to use my old ds120 as a mother tent mate i would have sent that up for you but im planning on keeping a few mothers in there


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

Uch its kl m8 al get somethin sorted sooner or later


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

my misses just broke the curtains in my tent room mate. anyone outside could have seen it. ive had to put a screwdriver in the hole to hold the pole up till i can get a new set of brackets tomorrow


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

Did u get ur grow room fixed mr t?

Looks like bsbs comin dwn 2nite probs 2 wks early,landlord comin in 2moro afternoon. Not said for defo he goin to do a inspection but cant take the risk


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Did u get ur grow room fixed mr t?
> 
> Looks like bsbs comin dwn 2nite probs 2 wks early,landlord comin in 2moro afternoon. Not said for defo he goin to do a inspection but cant take the risk


no mate i still got the screwdriver holding the pole up lol. i thought the landlord would have to arange a convienient time to come and have to give you notice mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> no mate i still got the screwdriver holding the pole up lol. i thought the landlord would have to arange a convienient time to come and have to give you notice mate?


If he was a normal landlord yeah, but its ma parents friend so got no choice, didnt have to pay deposit or anythin because of that. Didnt think he'd be comin in at all its the first he'l have been in so far so cant really complain. My own fault really I should have thought of it and timed everythin better


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well here's the 1st BR x BSB, should be an oz on it easy (fingers crossed)


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

suppose you cant c omplain then mate. im thinking of renting a house off my mate soon. fuck the local council, their shit. did you deliberatley take that photo with the face of some1 rolling a joint hidden?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> suppose you cant c omplain then mate. im thinking of renting a house off my mate soon. fuck the local council, their shit. did you deliberatley take that photo with the face of some1 rolling a joint hidden?


Haha yeah mate, the mrs'l kill me lol... Was takin it n the first one a took you could clearly see her face, jst as well a noticed before I uploaded lol...

If you've got a mate you can rent off then your sorted, because its ma mum n dad's friend a dnt think he'd approve, ma mum knows I grow but ma dad doesnt, although they both know av been smokin it since I was about 12 lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

i forgot to say its looking good mate. what type of flavour do you get off that? the only purple type thing i smoked before was a trippy type of high and tasted of magic mushrooms lol. i cant remember the name of it tho northen lights is the only thing coming to mind but i dont think it was that


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i forgot to say its looking good mate. what type of flavour do you get off that? the only purple type thing i smoked before was a trippy type of high and tasted of magic mushrooms lol. i cant remember the name of it tho northen lights is the only thing coming to mind but i dont think it was that


Av not had a smoke of it yet mate it smells very similar to the cotton candy I done at xmas... If a cant get any weed in the nxt hour or so will be quick dryin a bit but would prefer not to


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

i know i shouldnt but i dry bits i cut off on top of my light while im waiting. itchy fingers is a fucker come week 6 lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well here's the 1st BR x BSB, should be an oz on it easy (fingers crossed)
> 
> View attachment 2231664View attachment 2231665View attachment 2231666


Lookin sweet matey nice lookin.......................plant aint bad either hahaha joke looks spot on mate you tried any yet?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry folks had to nip out. Not tried any yet was like a big donkey dick bit smaller than ma fist,dnt think it'l b like that 2moz though lol. Didnt wnt to destroy the big cola so am goin to wait till its hung a dy or 2 b4 a try it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

You said it smelled like the CC, so wonder if it taste like it mate was pretty nice wernt it, unusual but nice.
looks like it will yield good mate look like solid buds.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You said it smelled like the CC, so wonder if it taste like it mate was pretty nice wernt it, unusual but nice.
> looks like it will yield good mate look like solid buds.


Yeah it was a different smoke from the usual.... Its got a kinda northern lights smell to it this morning lol.... The little side branches have kinda shrivelled up now but the donkey dicks still big so fingers crossed will dry quite nicely


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

i see her behind the plant. wot do i win? could u not made it bit harder and had all ya neighbours hiding in room also? harder to spot the one then haha
great colours to it. did u chop all leaves off it before pic took ?
the rom x br has a purple tint to it also, the frost on it is unreal man
defo running another soon if tastes half as good as looks


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

and mr t is the purple tinted stuff taste like mushy purple haze? never liked it to mild a high, no couch locked dribbling. more a 2min high and disappointment. my mates used smoke it by the bag fulls i used go for the w rhino or widow in them days.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 29, 2012)

might be mate. i just tasted of magic mushrooms to me. my mates used to love it but like you i was into my widow lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

@ MDB yip cos she was so small n mainly the cola,i thought ad trim her first n get a few pics

Hows everyone today?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 29, 2012)

not bad thanks mate, i got to go on a job club thing in about a hours time. i fucking hate it. the woman i got to see is a muppet. its just doing the stuff i can do in the house but making me travel down into town to do it. every time i go she gets a list of jobs up and says you can do engineering cant you? i say yes. she then goes through a list of cnc jobs and i tell her every time i cant do cnc's. she says ok what about this cnc job. lmfao
hows things with you?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

Aye no bad m8 first day we've had no appointments in a coupla wks... Is that Ingeus or working links? A was at ingeus for a yr then they tried to make me go to tje other 1 for a 2 yra. Fuckin hate it both of them are miles from where a stay


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah working links mate. they've sent me on a few different things. the only 1 i enjoyed was tydfill training. they paid for my dumper ticket and i had a good laugh with the boys and girls on the course with me. it was like school again lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

good man i trimmed lil rom x br today. funnt thing is it still got 2 wk min to go and it was wet and tasted better then wot i brought other day. i even microwaved it to dry and tasted better then this orange bud wank. u cant see any thc on that orange bud or beard or woteva u wanna call it. man i miss high grade n only been fewe days.
my exo looks like needs swell alot yet but some the thrichs going amber two weeks early?? i mean if buds was lil fatter i wood cut it down even at 4 6 weeks as maturing quicker then hoped


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

A know what u mean mate been smokin chink for a coupla wks now,odd bit a tasty in between. Quick dried a coupla bits a popcorn on radiator 2dy wiz tasty n packed a little punch had 2 between us but a think if we'd had 1 each it would hve been fine n dandy.

Saw the pics of ur Rom MDB u jst never know what to expect when u go 12/12 from seed. Ma trainwreck was a disaster before a took it dwn,pure stretchy think would hve got a Q if lucky by time finished lol... So u hopin to chop in 2 wks then matey?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well thats me jst back from an eventful 3 hrs in A&E

Can someone please remind me why we have kids again please??? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well thats me jst back from an eventful 3 hrs in A&E
> 
> Can someone please remind me why we have kids again please??? Lol


what append scotia? everything ok m8?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jst the wee man m8. Decided to do twirls in the living room,stumbled bk and hit his head on coffee table. He was lookin a bit grey after n had a massive bump on head so thought best jst to get him checked over. 3 hrs later they tell you he's fine after seein him for 2 secs...

Best of all had jst took a massive lasagne and garlic bread out the oven,fuckin ruined  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Jst the wee man m8. Decided to do twirls in the living room,stumbled bk and hit his head on coffee table. He was lookin a bit grey after n had a massive bump on head so thought best jst to get him checked over. 3 hrs later they tell you he's fine after seein him for 2 secs...
> 
> Best of all had jst took a massive lasagne and garlic bread out the oven,fuckin ruined  lol



well at least hes ok m8 thats all that matters, me little girl is a nutcase i was playing with her today pretend headbutts she caught me with a few propers tho fucking rocked me lol till mum told us off lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

Aye thank fuck m8 wiz shakin like a leaf all way up in car lol.. The wee man dnt pretend headbutt he does it to me an his mim caught her a few crackers backwards right on the chin lol... A can c u now swayin about lol...

How things anyways me ol china?? No spoke in a while,things lookin better after your break away?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye thank fuck m8 wiz shakin like a leaf all way up in car lol.. The wee man dnt pretend headbutt he does it to me an his mim caught her a few crackers backwards right on the chin lol... A can c u now swayin about lol...
> 
> How things anyways me ol china?? No spoke in a while,things lookin better after your break away?


lol i was rocked geezer i aint ashamed to admit lol

yeah not too bad m8 same old shit tho always getting out me nut then hating meself for doing so, im 30yr bro i gotta grow the fuck up ok i provide for my family they have all the expensive shit but its not good enough im still a fucking wasteman and i gotta change.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol i was rocked geezer i aint ashamed to admit lol
> 
> yeah not too bad m8 same old shit tho always getting out me nut then hating meself for doing so, im 30yr bro i gotta grow the fuck up ok i provide for my family they have all the expensive shit but its not good enough im still a fucking wasteman and i gotta change.


Fuck m8 you'l pack it in sooner or later,but then a cant really talk a dnt c me stoppin smokin weed lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah it was a different smoke from the usual.... Its got a kinda northern lights smell to it this morning lol.... The little side branches have kinda shrivelled up now but the donkey dicks still big so fingers crossed will dry quite nicely


Glad the young uns sound geezer, been a few times with the step son little lads are mental tho lol no fear, got it all to come with the new un now lol gotta love um tho.

NL smell? what like blues??? lol hope it turns out mint for ya, defo looks the part mate.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Glad the young uns sound geezer, been a few times with the step son little lads are mental tho lol no fear, got it all to come with the new un now lol gotta love um tho.
> 
> NL smell? what like blues??? lol hope it turns out mint for ya, defo looks the part mate.


 Defo mate thinkin a wnt a girl if we hve another lol na dnt think ad b bothered either way. 

Its a funny smell reminds me of a whole load of things. Was a bit too fresh earlier for a proper taste but it was nice. Was goin to get the rwst dwn tonight but didnt go accordin to plan. Got 1 diff pheno from the other 2 diff bud structure slightly lighter in colour. Cant wait till its dry lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2012)

hope your little ones ok mate. ive had my fair share of visits to A&E with my daughter. she had a bad fall down the stairs about a year ago and started spewing in the waiting room. so they took her upstairs to a private room. 10 mins later she was swinging on the room door like there was fuck all wrong with her. she even split her toe nail open on that door lmao.
gilrs are worse than boys imo. but they got a special way with thier fathers tho so they can get away with more


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 30, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A know what u mean mate been smokin chink for a coupla wks now,odd bit a tasty in between. Quick dried a coupla bits a popcorn on radiator 2dy wiz tasty n packed a little punch had 2 between us but a think if we'd had 1 each it would hve been fine n dandy.
> 
> Saw the pics of ur Rom MDB u jst never know what to expect when u go 12/12 from seed. Ma trainwreck was a disaster before a took it dwn,pure stretchy think would hve got a Q if lucky by time finished lol... So u hopin to chop in 2 wks then matey?



right lil update on the rom. yeah i cut it down weeks early but man wot a lil plant. its catalyst or woteva u wanna call them r bright intense red colour, not sure if way grew(12/12 led) or cos in small pot but hardly anyside branching n rapid growth. ideal for sea off green them bad boys.
may at some point fill tent with them and do a sea green see wot i can pull of them.
really imprssed with it, infact it looks alil like the sour cherry(the red pheno).
also the exo has alot amber on thc already? still 2-4 weeks to go on it but think chop couple weeks time.
still cant find high grade so i got kids a pony instead haha
2 ponies,dog,cat,hamster,3 chinchillas,rabbit,2 turtles and 4 ft fish tank packed with tropicial fish. just need get my prayin mantases(cant spell)


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 30, 2012)

oh just seen bout a and e. horrible wen kids make u panic bout there healths. stress could all do without but kids do bounce well thankfully. hope he alright anyways


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2012)

so you got a nice little farm coming along then mdb lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah m8 he's fine causin mayhem today as usual... Fuck mate all those animals dnt think ad cope,few pots of rabbit stew me thinks lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 2, 2012)

looks like a big fucking horse for the mrs is being added to list. worth 3 grand so we in talks with owner see if pay in instalement. selling tony the pony now make lil room and keep horse for mrs and pony for kids. i cant stand horse or ponys myself am a dog man.
feed plants yeat and found mould in my plant revive stuff so now out iron and cal mag, which had it in the revive. low on cash now spanked most it weekend so im just gunna have struggle through the last few weeks now. b ok tho i hope
hows tricks? got more bc clones at min then i can grow. went lil chop happy other day and took loads clones


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yo lads wots happenin??


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 2, 2012)

Not much matey,had to take the op dwn for a while


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fuck me lad whys that??


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 2, 2012)

Got landlord comin in for inspection so we can sign a new tennancy. Its not bad thouvh could do with a para break lol plus we aint seen him since signed the last one 

hows tricks wae u?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

All good bro gkxlivers are lookin sweet deffo got a few livers leanin phenos slh reveg is lookin sweet as is the exo and pyschosis built me a mother clone and veg chamber so all is lookin sweet tbh bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Oright boys

chedz glad there doin good for you mate, you got 5 on go ant ya? you takin cuts from all females mate?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah man cuts will be taken for deffo if i find the right pheno im after i want a stinky bitch but want it to be compact like a kush if i dont take cuts before hand ill reveg the fucker and use that. !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah man cuts will be taken for deffo if i find the right pheno im after i want a stinky bitch but want it to be compact like a kush if i dont take cuts before hand ill reveg the fucker and use that. !!


Was gunna see if the fairy would drop me a snip of any decent females bro


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> compact like a kush


Most kush's I see ain't that compact, unless you get a real indica leaning number. Is indica really what you meant chedz?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Most kush's I see ain't that compact, unless you get a real indica leaning number. Is indica really what you meant chedz?


I class kuah as an indica d so yes bro thats wot i ment lmao!!
And yh p the fairy will do its round ua kno dat bro!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice 1 bro! hope you get that short stinker your after lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice 1 bro! hope you get that short stinker your after lol


Already found the small compact 1 bro just gotta wait for da smelo im sure ill find a keeper tho mush all are worth growin out atm imo ill get sum snaps asa im back home they look good considerin they got starved at the begginning hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Already found the small compact 1 bro just gotta wait for da smelo im sure ill find a keeper tho mush all are worth growin out atm imo ill get sum snaps asa im back home they look good considerin they got starved at the begginning hahaha


Buzzin mate if you get a nice smelly tasty livers lean pheno but with the looks an structure of bill's GK you are onto fire!! lol but much to ask like, but with how bills GK female looked an he said was nice you'd be happy either way, be nice to get that uppy head high from the livers too!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 2, 2012)

well cant see any bad effects on plants from last feed and had lil the mouldy shit in it. throw bottle away tho b safe. fucking hate this last month of flowering it a real ball ache for me. plants seem get real strange demands,plus it a hassle not cutting to early. tempted each time look at the exo haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 2, 2012)

Control urself matey,wish a could hve let mine go another wk or 2


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 2, 2012)

haha easier said then done. it ok i got enough rom x br last til weekend i reckon and that near right i think haha 
rom quite nice ,lil airy cos it was so little in height and to far from light really,as didnt wanna burn bigger plants.
dunno y but this joint tastes a little like bbq chicken. hahahahahahahah stoned tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2012)

what strain is that? i love bbq chicken lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 2, 2012)

mr t wot do u no?
u gave me a brain wave quick dry using top my light. as mine dont get hot it dont damage the thc and it has 5 cold air blowing fans. 3 4 days drys perfect for a quick dry and keeps alot flavour compared the other options.
the bbq chic is romula x black rose, it was a fellow ukers love child. i popped one out interest and it was a very indica plant and nice and easy to grow. chopped weeks early and was caked in thc and nice. wood been lovely if went the full 8 - 10 weeks, but space was issue


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2012)

ill have you know im a pro when i comes to chicken mate. i had a bargain bucket every day from kfc for 2 weeks when i lost my job, i put on 2 stone in those 2 weeks tho lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 4, 2012)

Evening folks... Hows tricks??

Finally got ma appointment for the Orthopeadic Trauma surgeon  2 wks time so finally get to c someone who knows what he's talkin about.... Probs a year laid up to look forward to as well


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 4, 2012)

thats sort of good news being as your seeing the right doc now. you'll have to teach your misses how to grow if your going to be layed up for that long


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol she knows m8 dnt worry... Not quite as good as me but al keep her right.

Seein the right person but not lookin forward to ma options neither sound very nice


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2012)

i hope everything goes alright for you anyway mate and your not off your feet for too long


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Get it done mate, that's the thing about time, it always flies by and in a couple of years ye'll be thankfull.

Good luck with it.


scotia1982 said:


> Lol she knows m8 dnt worry... Not quite as good as me but al keep her right.
> 
> Seein the right person but not lookin forward to ma options neither sound very nice


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 5, 2012)

Its the anaesthetic that scares me lads, the amount of marchin powder, ecstasy etc a took when a was younger puts me riiiight off lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 5, 2012)

Couple of harvest pics of another BSB


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2012)

nice mate. have you got the final weight on that plants you chopped the other week yet?
was that 12/12 from seed too?


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Anaesthetics are great. I got an operation on my knee a couple of year back and it was basically an epidural(sp) I had. i.e a regional anaesthetic, big fuk off needle stuck in the base of my spine. So I was awake during the operation, watched the whole thing (although I had some pre-meds as well which made it all seem quite funny at the time.) I would recommend getting that done if going under completely freaks you out. Ask your doc about it.



scotia1982 said:


> Its the anaesthetic that scares me lads, the amount of marchin powder, ecstasy etc a took when a was younger puts me riiiight off lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> nice mate. have you got the final weight on that plants you chopped the other week yet?
> was that 12/12 from seed too?


Think would hve been bout an oz m8 its all smoked now between me n the mrs lol.. They've all been 12/12 from seed m8 not doin amymore or a while though. Need to get a decent yield so plannon on veggin 2 psychos for a good while then 12/12 them a couple wks apart n take more clones


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Anaesthetics are great. I got an operation on my knee a couple of year back and it was basically an epidural(sp) I had. i.e a regional anaesthetic, big fuk off needle stuck in the base of my spine. So I was awake during the operation, watched the whole thing (although I had some pre-meds as well which made it all seem quite funny at the time.) I would recommend getting that done if going under completely freaks you out. Ask your doc about it.


Fuck sake D a think that would freak me out more than goin under. Got the ultimate phobia of needles get most of ma dental treatment without anaesthetic lol


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

haha, you don't see the needle, it goes in your back!


scotia1982 said:


> Fuck sake D a think that would freak me out more than goin under. Got the ultimate phobia of needles get most of ma dental treatment without anaesthetic lol


edit: unless you ask and boy is it big looking, lol.......


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2012)

im the same mate, i chop it down and its gone in a month lol.

fuck having dental work without a needle. i got use to haveing them when i had a blood clot on the lung. wvwey 2 weeks for 6 months i had to have blood taken and it was usually a trainy doing it. i had bruises covering half of my fore arm


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 5, 2012)

Na defo wouldnt be lookin matey. No chamce in hell.

Think al jst need to bite the bullet n they can knock me the fuck out lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

good luck op matey.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mornin matey. Aye cheers will probs still hve a while to wait for op but at least seein the right person now.

Everyone well ur end of the country??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

Since when are scousers well? lmao

mornin lads, hope that op goes well scotty could you really be laid up for a year? thats propa wank mate id end up 20 stone lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

all good here cheers chaps. rom all smoked was tastey. the high grade was damp this week abit annoying really.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

Was that just a straight rom mdb or was it ttts br x rom cross?..........................nowt worse then damp weed mate dont see it round here much peeps get laughed at lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

rom x br. ttts love child. was really easy to grow man, such a sexy lil plant, never had such a frosty plant before, wood even say the thc on it pissed over the exo x br one ,shocked me


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry lads had to nip out to ma mums lol...

Yeah m8 6 weeks non weight bearin cast,6 wks weight bearing tjen a year of physio


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 6, 2012)

You get dmp weed here all the time,a got a bit.of armageddon last last night was damp but very tasty. Waitin on ma bsb dryin,lookin like another coupla dys


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

even year laid up theres plenty exercises u can do keep belly at bay. b fine dude just stay away fas foods haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> rom x br. ttts love child. was really easy to grow man, such a sexy lil plant, never had such a frosty plant before, wood even say the thc on it pissed over the exo x br one ,shocked me


Sounds good mate glad ive got some stashed away now, im same tho mate the G13 i grew was frostier then any blues, exo psycho ive had, the slh is a frosty bitch too.



scotia1982 said:


> Sorry lads had to nip out to ma mums lol...
> 
> Yeah m8 6 weeks non weight bearin cast,6 wks weight bearing tjen a year of physio


No worries lad................like i said mate that is wank gutted for ya, had a pot on me leg before when i was a youth did my nut an was only for 6 week, so gunna be bad whats that physio then? you got learn to use it again mate? just hope you sound once it all heals mate be worth all the grief then.



scotia1982 said:


> You get dmp weed here all the time,a got a bit.of armageddon last last night was damp but very tasty. Waitin on ma bsb dryin,lookin like another coupla dys


Theres that much nice dry gear around mate peeps turn it down damp or say bring it back in a day or 2 when dried propa, fuck wet weed the cheaky cunts ive bought it in my younger days an not dried it just smoked, remember gettin like 1 spliff outta a 10 cos it was wet as fook an dint burn right! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 6, 2012)

A had a bit a psycho so a left the armageddon till this mornin. Its proper strong!!

Yeah physio to learn to use it again,a could do wae fattenin up so not to bothered bout the sittin around lol.. Will defo need to get a tent theres no chamce the mrs will b able tae fuck about like this. 

Supposed to be some las lemon n livers about today


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

Big shout out to the Doc,fairy arrived this mornin from across the pond with a very pleasant surprise.

7x Hazeytrains
3x Purplewrecks
8x Snow Whites
2x Chronic


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

when will you be popping them then mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

Jst waitin on confirmation on whats fem n whats not. But probably when a get a tent lol...

May be tempted to crack a couple after inspection n veg until a can get a tent under ma little light


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone seen much of Las on RIU??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

No mate i havent i txt him the other week but got no reply think im gunna email him ant spoke in ages, sambo might have whats up?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

Got some of his hazeytrain seeds was jst lookin for some info?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

Never new he had made some mate was it a while back he made um?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

Think so mate got them from Ambz sheent them over with a few others and some purplwrecks. Mr West has kindly gave.me the details on it so think al gve them a bash at some point


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Think so mate got them from Ambz sheent them over with a few others and some purplwrecks. Mr West has kindly gave.me the details on it so think al gve them a bash at some point


Sweet mate, tell the details then ya twat lol?????


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

* the hazey train was greenhouses k-train (trainwreck orig female x kush male) (apparently) the smoke was lush, citrous'y and powerful with the slight taste of headband's kush i guess (not had any other kush) it only had a few weeks veg from seed and i got 2+ from it.

it sprouted a few bananas about week 3-4 of 12.12 so i ripped them all of but one set and waited for them 2 become a bit more swollen (under DST's instructions) and rubbed the creamy pollen from inside on one arm of my lemon haze cut which was the same time in 12.12 as the k-train. the hazey train was born a few weeks later.


This is what Las told Westy


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 9, 2012)

where you been hiding lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Anyone seen much of Las on RIU??


las dont like riu much scotia u dont see him around too often but i can always get a message to him if need be?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 11, 2012)

Uch its kl matey was jst for info on his hazeytrain but a got it anyways. ad seen him on pukkas thread a while back but not since a dnt think


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

scotia not that i ever want or expect it back lol but what was your HONEST opinion of the 5g i sent ya? it was a pyscho/exo mix grown in coco flowered 56day as always, honest m8 if you thought it was shite please say so.

im just fucked n want a smokers review that i can count on, u no how to grow ive tasted ur weed.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol u gettin paranoid in ur old age matey...

Was nicely grown,nicely trimmed. Smooth smoke,potent n was quite tasty. A dnt think coco will ever step up to the taste mark against soil n bio bizz though. But am noticing that myself now,would even out ma neck on the line n say there's more taste in hydro than coco


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol u gettin paranoid in ur old age matey...
> 
> Was nicely grown,nicely trimmed. Smooth smoke,potent n was quite tasty. A dnt think coco will ever step up to the taste mark against soil n bio bizz though. But am noticing that myself now,would even out ma neck on the line n say there's more taste in hydro than coco


im just fucked m8 ignore me lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuck it wiz far fae shit m8!! A saw u n chedz are havin a who can piss the highest competition. At the end of the dy we all grow weed we're quite happy to smoke n for those of us who sell our customers are happy,so what the fuck does it matter?? Lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 11, 2012)

It does nt lad thats my point lmfao but sambo said we'd av a grow off in cocco and ill call his bluff lol u gonna be another jidge mate?? At end of the day i know cocco like i know my dog and the same would aply with sambo and biobizz i would nt think twice about tryin that haha i know wot works and so i should for usin it so long !! Im no pro i just know wot works and wot does nt but i do hope u can give me a run for my money sambo i really do lad would be a cryin shame afyer all that youve said lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

Im with scotty on this who cares?!!?!? lol.............but give me a grow or 2 to crack it an ill whip both ya arses lmao

Hows it matey??


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

Aye am good matey got ma pre op assessment on 19th so shittin it a bit lol... Hopefully goin to order a wee cheap 55 quid tent today get things runnin again but a think al need to get some work dne in the house first.

Hows u mate, the wee man doin good?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

Fuckin hell feel for ya mate i hate the places, you'l be sound tho just dont worry ya sen........you eyed up the tent already then? wank init not growin ive still done fuck all, been workin loads now so gutted should have just done it while i was off lol the little psycho's still on the windowsill lol

All good mate, a little scare other day off to A&E thinkin i had blood poisonin but was just a skin infection lol
Young uns doin sound now mate all the belly ache an thats gone now an hes suppin like mad, cant fill him up at min tho lol just waitin to get him on some food should be ok then.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

Is mdb on his hols or sumut mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

Fuck sake how u manage to get a skin infection? Ma wee boy was bothered with really bad colic when he was right young. We used to use mad drops u gve him jst before his bottle,brilliant stuff but cant for the life of me remember the name lol...

Was goin to gve mdb a wee txt not heard from him in a good wk or 2???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

Fuck knows mate started in my armpit, like sore then spread down my arm leavin a bruise behind all way down to my hand, cleared stright up now with the anti b's 
hopefully he'll be sound till hes on propa stuff can start him at 4month i think so not long.
Let me no if he ok bro!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah a will do m8 will txt him wen a get home.... Need to go to bank n pay ma tent money in so hopefully it b here mon/tues


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

A few pics of whats goin on in ma cupboard and at ma mates house....

My Psychosis Babies gettin vegged


Psychosis @ 28 days 12/12


Trainwreck (pics not very good but will get some better ones nxt time)


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 13, 2012)

looking good mate. my white widow are coming along nice too. ill have to get a photo up soon


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> looking good mate. my white widow are coming along nice too. ill have to get a photo up soon


cheers mate, cant wait for the psycho it stinks to high heaven already n got another 4 weeks at least lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

How long u got left on yours now mate? Hows ur blue widow comin along?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 13, 2012)

i got about 4 or 5 weeks left mate heres the white widow


heres the blue cheese and a group shot of the mixed plants


and this 1 is the blue widow


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

There lookin sweet as a nut matey,nice n healthy... U should b sittin pretty once uv chopped them dwn


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 13, 2012)

cheers mate. it'll be nice to have the white widow to myself now. i will be having some of the blue cheese too. ill just give my mate the og13 and sour jack after ive had a little sample of each lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn right make sure you get a good taste of them all,its been ur hard work!!

Cant wait to smoke some trainwreck again jst a bit gutted about the pheno. Got some fem purpwrecks so may crack them n veg for a good 6-8 weeks


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 13, 2012)

that sour jack started off shit. it was only about 4inches tall when i put them on 12/12 but its shot up now


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i got about 4 or 5 weeks left mate heres the white widow
> View attachment 2254240View attachment 2254242View attachment 2254245
> 
> heres the blue cheese and a group shot of the mixed plants
> ...


who wood of guessed mrt had white hands haha. swear in a team was a black chap


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 14, 2012)

next u will b telling me that u r a pilot. " I ain't getting in no plane fool" hahaha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2012)

i had to chop down 1 of the blue cheese plants just now. it was the hermie, it had a fresh set of nannas and it was a bit too much imo so i chopped it down. it was about 5 weeks so im drying it quick to see if i can get a smoke out of it


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thats a shame, did u check any of the pods for pollen? Sometimes they can be duds....


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2012)

yeah there was a bit of pollen on the ones that where starting to open


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah there was a bit of pollen on the ones that where starting to open


Thats a bummer, oh well should get you a little smoke.... How's your little psycho coming along?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2012)

its doing well thanks mate. its over my friends house at the mo till i get room for it here


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 14, 2012)

mr t my bcs ent hermied yet, or none i no off out 40 odd between me and a mate. u should took a few them wen i had a tin full.
so anyways how things chaps?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2012)

yeah should have mate lol. i would have felt like a scrounger tho cos that was supposed to be my mates half. out of 5 fem seeds they all germed, 2 where full on male and the 1 was hermie from the start. it was just 3 sets at first tho so i thought id be able to keep it but it just went worse


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 14, 2012)

Out 7 i popped one male rest fems. Not bad home made job am proud self man. Never scrounging just sharing the weed love.
If i seed some plants up again soon then dont b polite matey just grab aload haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2012)

haha ok cheers mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 15, 2012)

i swear if i ever see barney from the farm im going to upper cut the fucker! another plant turned hermie on me and its only the blue cheese. its not as far gone as the 1 i chopped down yesterday so i took the nannas off and started giving it ripen. ill check it twice a day now and see how much longer i can leave it go


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 15, 2012)

You sure you've not got some sort of light leak at lights off mate...? Av done a few barney's and not had a problem....


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 15, 2012)

no mate. that was the first thing i thought of when the trouble started. i checked it for light leaks when i set it up. the i spent another 10-15 mins in there on the brightest day about 2 or 3 weeks ago and it was still pitch black.  i got the freebies over the same side as the blue cheese and the 1 that turned today was right next to the ww


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 15, 2012)

i even thought it might have been the mag def i had in the coco, but this 1 is the 1 i had in soil


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 15, 2012)

Must be the seeds then, look at ma reserva privada purplewreck, it seems though that all feminized seeds hold the hermi trait


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 15, 2012)

it must be the seeds. regs aint too good either. i found that flower on the bubblegum and my mate had 2 LA confidential regs, 1 didnt germ and the other hermied about 3 weeks in. ive read a post saying that someone took a cutting off a female plant that was pure male. the mother got flowered with mo problems


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah av heard as well that cloning can remove certain traits which is ok if uv got the time.n space lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 19, 2012)

another 1 of my plants has turned out to be a hermie!!! i was checking them and i couldnt see any pollen sacks but the bud looked different. so i checked it a bit closer and it had seed coming. i chopped it down and the pollen sacks where hidden behind the bud. i went it there again to check for light leaks but after 5-10 mins i still couldnt see my hand in front of my face. temps did go a bit high for 2 days last week after i found the blue cheese hermie and i hit the side of the tent which ripped my outlet pipe from the vent hole (it was just ballenced there cowboy builder style lol). i cant wait to get this grow down and run psycho cuttings, atleast if it happens then ill know its the environment


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats a total bummer matey. Its yield n shit a.cant get right ever since a moved from ma flat...

Got the tent up,decided to pull the shiter of a trainwreck will b a little smoke but it jst wastin light. Have put a psycho clone in the dwc to replace it so goin to veg for 2-3 wks n c wot it can do in hydro. Meanwhile the psycho in flower got a 600 jst aboit all to itself bar 1 psycho clone thats gettin 12 hrs 600 and 6 hrs on the prop light,it been veggin for nearly 2 wks now,1 more n into flower me thinks


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 19, 2012)

how far along was the train wreck? how much do you usually get off a psycho plant? the next grow better go better or i can see me going back to buying it lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol. Jst depends matey longer veg bigger yield. Think pukka was gettin around 6oz 3 wks veg in coco. A reckon al get 2-3 off this one av got its 5-6 wks in got all ma dates mixed up again lol.. Trainwreck was 6 wks but looked more like 2 lol. Think that dampenin off disease fucked it when it was young. The cuttin a tooks startin to reveg now. Took it about 3 wks into flower. Got bout a wk or 2 of sill single leaves then hopefully some good growh will start happenin


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 19, 2012)

im no good with dates either mate. i got to put them in my calendar on my phone now. whats bad is that i put it in as a sort of code, shop=chop. i must have been smoking too much cos if i get busted my chop down day on my phone aint going to make it any worse lol. fingers crossed for you with next run. do you think what room they go in could fuck them up? cos ive only had trouble since i put they upstairs


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 19, 2012)

Not sure mate think its jst about the enviroment inside the tent. A was in an upstairs flat n its upstairs jst now same town. Whatevers fuckin up its doin ma head in. Even the space a started this thread with in a small cupboard dne better lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 19, 2012)

have you put a new bulb in? ive heared they can lose power over time. im getting a new one for the next grow. i know how you feel now mate, i think the conditions are better for this grow that the last lot and its doing worse. temps where 80F max until last week for a coulpe of days but the trouble started before the temps went up. the air flow is better too with all the hot air going out where as my first grows i had the filter on the window sill and a window open so half of the hot air was coming back in. 
im going to cut them all down on weeks 8 being as im having trouble with them, i was going to leave them 9. ill start the rippen tuesday


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah m8 ma psycho's gettin started on ripen any dy now for 2 wks,thats if a can hang off choppin lol... Goin to start a fresh get veggin 3 airpots and the dwc get it vegged flowered chopped n dried hopefully have enough for over xmas.then start again lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 19, 2012)

im trying to work out a plan for xmas. they had funding to do my windows and their suposed to be doing it in september. so ill be shut down for a few weeks. im thinking of doing a sog with a week max veg. doing psycho under 1 light and white russian under the other. how many plants would you say i should do in each 1.2m side?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 19, 2012)

Think sambo did 9 in a 1.2 with 2 lights. Am plannin on 4 in a 1.2 with 1


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

i was thinking about 9 a side. aint 2 lights in 1.2 over kill? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 20, 2012)

No m8 a wouldnt say overkill as long as uv got the proper ventilation for them. What u thinkin 18 all together¿


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah 9 or 16 a side depending on how much room they'll take up and how long i can veg for. if its a week 18 but if its 12/12 from seed i might try 32 lol.
waterings going to be a fucker so i was thinking of bottom feeding them from the run off trays when the roots get big enough


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 20, 2012)

A think 32 12/12 fs would be a bit overkill m8 ad go 16 8 under each. For 32 it would really need to b small pots. Which means more feedin n shit,a lot more grief if u ask me. Am tryin for 3-4 good uns


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

wouldnt i have a load of space free if i put 9 in? they dont get side branches do they? i thought you had to use smaller pots if you go 12/12 straight from seed?
i could put 9 10L air pots either side but i thought id have to go down to 5L pots or something


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 20, 2012)

Depends on the strain m8 look at ma cotton candy 12/12 it was a beast with branches ecerywhere lol. U could always lollipop so that its jst the tops and cram them in. Jst a lot of work in a small tent with 32 ur best to have a margin around the sides so u can get in amd out


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 20, 2012)

Was at ortho appointment yesterday. Took more xrays and dne a pre-op assessment 

Good news is its only steroid injections steaight into the affected joints. Which means a can.come home n batter the mrs n av got an excuse lmao o/j


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

thats good news mate 
the last 1 you chopped a few weeks ago looked like it was just the 1 stem


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 20, 2012)

Had a couple of side branches. The last of the 3 to come down had abiut 4-6 branches cant remember now lol...

Decided to chop everythin today. Now have 3 psychos 2 in airpots 1 in dwc and a trainwreck in airpot. Gettin vegged under 600 from now for approx 3-4 wks then let the fun commence lol...

Glad am not.gettin the fusion op but if this dnt work first time its the fusion op nxt


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

fingers crossed for you mate, you deserve some good luck. i just weighed that white widow i chopped down the other day and got 38 grams. not bad considering it was only 5 weeks in


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 22, 2012)

Dnt think al weigh the psycho. A reckon bout 50g coupla wks early.

Got 1 psycho clone a a wk or 2 further on than than the other 2. So he's where things get difficult,do I top, supercrop, lst or pit into flower?? Will try get some pics up


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 22, 2012)

any of them sound good apart from the topping. i tried that last time and ill never do it again. it was by far the lowest producer out of the lot


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 24, 2012)

The new tent set up and ma ladies


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 24, 2012)

Lookin sweety scotty boy. new set up looks spot on you finally got the tent then what size is it?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheers bro. Yeah finally got it £55 its a 1.2x1.2x2 same price as 1x1 

Still cant zip the fucker up cos of heat issues,cant understand y. Got a 4 inch tt100 for intake,a 4 inch rvk for carb and 4 fans circulatin. Temos rise to 34 if a zip the fucker up


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2012)

New toys and it's not even Xmas. Nice one lad. Happy growing!

Peace, DST


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 24, 2012)

looking good mate. are you extracting the hot air out of the house? my temps shot up when i fucked my vent up for a few days


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 24, 2012)

In the house but.out of the room and intake is from outside.

Fuck knows will be investing in cooltube nxt me thinks lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 26, 2012)

Is that a air cooled hood in the pic mate? you not got that rigged up to a fan yet? sayin that int that your veg light is thats whats causin all the heat? fuck it will be hot when you kick the hps in should be cooler by then tho how long you veggin? there nothin you can do mate if the air you pullin is allready hot remember when i 1st setup an i whacked the hps on over night for a test run an it was 38c in there by the morn so orded the a/c hood works sound even tho i only use a 4" fan for it an its a 5" hood upgradin soon so should be better only cost me 40 sheets its not air tight tho so have to tape it was skibt at time an allready spent the funds lol.

take it easy mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 26, 2012)

An air cooled hood,are u mad?? Lol its a cheap shit euro reflector. Goin to hve to get somethin jst no funds n no time with all the hospital shit 

Enjoy the rest of ur break matey


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 26, 2012)

temps had gone up to 33 last night. i tried to put my air cooler on but it was leaking again so its been thrown out. they are over 6 weeks now and just had their first feed of rippen. i hope the weather goes cool again lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 26, 2012)

just turn off light for hour if to hot and let them sit in natural light in room or something and cool room down quick. i do this bout 1ish and let them sit in bathroom as it so fucking bright in there in summer and i air out tent and room till it cool again and then refill tent and turn on the light again.
is too fucking hot tho man


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 26, 2012)

that wont work for me. i run my lights in the night and the white widow have had to be tied to the bars of the tent. i checked for my area and temps are supposed to come down in a day or 2 and ive only got 1 and a half weeks to go now, ill be on stop then till about the end of september


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 26, 2012)

Evening gents how's tricks??

Ma temps r high as wll mainly morning to midday. Still 27 with jst ma prop on and all the fans lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 27, 2012)

fuck this hot weather. im moving somewhere cooler, i was thinking of scotland but i might have to go ferther up lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 27, 2012)

Heres fine m8 only get a coupla dys every now n again lol. Was rainin a min a go n now its sunny...

Mrs was for op this mornin,she in recovery jst now so as far as a know all wnt well. To pick her up at 2


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 27, 2012)

hope she gets well soon mate. i cant moan too much about the weather, its held off for a while so the plants should be good


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi matey hope the mrs is well!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 27, 2012)

hope went well dude. least it over with now


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers bro. Yeah finally got it £55 its a 1.2x1.2x2 same price as 1x1
> 
> Still cant zip the fucker up cos of heat issues,cant understand y. Got a 4 inch tt100 for intake,a 4 inch rvk for carb and 4 fans circulatin. Temos rise to 34 if a zip the fucker up


A little late i know lad but i would nt have it setup like that not this time of yr anyway get them both extractors pullin out asap you ll find the temp should drop to a nice steady temp if u get the room dark enough 24hrs a day i only use a intake durin winter as its only really effective wen temps are 12oc or lower


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cheers for the kind words lads, will tell her your all askin for her, even though she'l have no idea who am talkin about lol......

Already tried that cheddz, av got the intake bringin cool air in from outside and the exhaust goin elsewhere in the house, also with 2 exhausts one out the window and the other elsewhere it wont go below 30. Ma tent doors are open a bit and sittin 27-28 so a can cope with that for now, am in scotland so only a matter of time before its freezin again lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 29, 2012)

Copper chopper hoverin about tonight


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 2, 2012)

this is what my 4 exodus cheese & 1 amnesia/haze looks like from GHSEEDS, i had some duds & failures out of 10 seeds only 6 made it. & they not very stable. same seeds, same light, same fert but different size plants & yields. nvr again off Greenhouse seeds. just bought three 7thHeaven seeds that flower in 7wks from justfemanised.com with a free 7thHeaven tin & basil bush skins.


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 2, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> this is what my 4 exodus cheese & 1 amnesia/haze looks like from GHSEEDS, i had some duds & failures out of 10 seeds only 6 made it. & they not very stable. same seeds, same light, same fert but different size plants & yields. nvr again off Greenhouse seeds. just bought three 7thHeaven seeds that flower in 7wks from justfemanised.com with a free 7thHeaven tin & basil bush skins.


Lookin sweet mate, I've had a few from GHS with no probs, bar the last trainwreck, took a cut off the one that survived and it seems to be doin pretty well, startin to get its 1st set of proper leaves after the re-veg. Its mostly psychosis al be runnin from now on heres a few pics

Psycho just over 1 wk 12/12
View attachment 2278839View attachment 2278840

Trainwreck (Can jst see proper leaves  )
View attachment 2278841View attachment 2278844

Psychosis (1 in airpot & 1 in DWC both 2 week veg and 2 dys 12/12)
View attachment 2278846View attachment 2278849


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 2, 2012)

sayin invalid attachments m8 i'll look at pics in ur journal.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 2, 2012)

the pork chopper rnd every night were i live. 2 of the fuckers last nite. my lights off 7pm-am so no heat, only cool out take.


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 4, 2012)

Fuck know's what happened, here they are again



Same order lol


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

You re-veggin something Scotia?


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah m8 a little trainwreck cut a took a few wks into flower. Was kinda lollipoppin n didnt think it was goin to root. Looks as if past the re-veg stage now,got some proper fan leaves now lol


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

Aye, looks dandy. I always find snips taken well into flowering always root well.

edit, I got a little dog snip I accidently snapped off and couldn't for the life of me throw it away. I left it in a glass jar on a shelf. Kept forgetting about it and leaving it to dry out, oops. But it's gone through the reveg now and on just got it's first grown up leaf!


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 9, 2012)

Well here's where we're at now for anyone still watchin....

Psychosis (DWC 2 wk veg 7 dys 12/12)


Psychosis (Airpot 2 wk veg 7 dys 12/12)


Psychosis (3 wks veg 14 dys 12/12)


Trainwreck still veggin away


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

Still watchin lad......


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 9, 2012)

Not many are mate site seems to be dyin a sloooooooow death now lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

It's always quiet over the summer period. RIU seems to go through death throws from time to time.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 9, 2012)

looking good there dude. hope all is well.
all plants cut and down now. nice have lights off a windows open again in room. tent down later and workmen in over wek or two when dried and in jars. 
riu is going through shit as all the warnings popping up freaking peeps out.
i went pm other week or month and i got warning saying im being monitored and warning warning, wanted me download something or trying send me somewhere else. was only saying hello some1 to so god nos.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

they just put a verification thing on the site for a while MDB. Problem with RIU is no one knows what they are doing and then the stoned para kicks in and everyone runs off causing mass hysteria, lol. Well not quite as extreme as that but fairly pathetic tbh.
when i first started coming onto riu it use to go down and then people would start stressing that the site was busted and this that and the next thing...it's natural to be para, goes with the territory I guess.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks fookin splendin matey  

hows you lot?


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 10, 2012)

im still here too mate. i just been flat out getting these plants down and taking the tent apart and putting it up the attic cos i got electric people coming today. any idea on how much qwiso hash ill get off 4oz of small budd and trim?

your plants are looking good mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 10, 2012)

Cheer lads cant wait for them to b ready. Make or break for the airpots,if ma 3 wk veg in airpot dnt pull anythin near the 2 wk veg in dwc they're gettin binned and it'l b hydro all the way now lol...

Not sure on qwiso m8,DST or Don would probs b best to ask


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheer lads cant wait for them to b ready. Make or break for the airpots,if ma 3 wk veg in airpot dnt pull anythin near the 2 wk veg in dwc they're gettin binned and it'l b hydro all the way now lol...
> 
> Not sure on qwiso m8,DST or Don would probs b best to ask


I would nt bin the airpots lad not for fuck all wot u wanna do is veg em long enough so your waterin everyday in flower bro trus me its hard work but u can pull more oz than there is ltres of cocco mate easy peesy you just need to put the effort and time into em imo they are the most messyist things going tbf but wen your pullin 8-9 oz from a 6litre airpot they gotta be worth the hassle!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 10, 2012)

i love the air pots now. i got nearly twice as much per plant off the ww than i did in soil and normal pots the first time i grew  i even had the same bulb that had already done 2 grows.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 10, 2012)

im thinking of running a side by side next time to see the difference in a parabolic and diamond reflector


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2012)

10-12 grams at least I would guestimate.



mrt1980 said:


> im still here too mate. i just been flat out getting these plants down and taking the tent apart and putting it up the attic cos i got electric people coming today. any idea on how much qwiso hash ill get off 4oz of small budd and trim?
> 
> your plants are looking good mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 13, 2012)

DST said:


> 10-12 grams at least I would guestimate.


cheers mate. im probably going to give it a second rinse to get stuff to give away to mates so i can keep the tidy stuff for myself lol


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2012)

Aye, I am sure you can do that. Here's a how to if you want to make some cream for yerself.
[youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye, I am sure you can do that. Here's a how to if you want to make some cream for yerself.
> [youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]


it wont let me watch it. its saying something about copyright grounds

have you tried cooking with qwiso? if you have, how much qwiso do i put with 250g of butter to get a nice high but not get so fucked up i cant do anything?


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2012)

I have only used bubble hash to cook with. I put about a gram for every 10 grams of butter, or there abouts.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 13, 2012)

nice one, cheers mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 13, 2012)

Little pic update, Psycho at 3 wks, psycho at 2 wks, trainwreck and psycho in DWC still in veg flippin on Wednesday (should be in that order 2 pics of each lol)


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 13, 2012)

looking good mate. i wont be chopping down my next grow till xmas, hopefully if the work men finish doing my house. they were supposed to start last week


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 13, 2012)

Al b veggin ma cuts from now until 11 wks from xmas. Hopefully get a bumper crop to keep us goin well into the new year


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 14, 2012)

u thought bout getting a new bulb if the yeilds have been lower of late? mayb give u the boost u need?
also y wen i go on riu is there pics of half naked russian chics with big tittys? fair play riu, i quite like it haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

i did get more this time with a longer veg but i think that was down to air pots and coco. im going to be running 12/12 from seed/cutting this time.

mdb i havent got the girls, i got links to win an ipad on nealry every post


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol av got the girls 

A ran 1 psycho 12/12 from root n got 3/4 an oz,ideal for sog but not wot am lookin for.

Found out the other dy that the mrs sister got dne.for having a cannabis farm and got comm serv. Think she had about 20 at diff stages,so thinkin of investin in another cooltube,extractor etc


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

theres not much sense in it from what ive seen mate. my friends/dealers got busted about a year ago. 1 had under a oz in his house but shit loads of text messages on his phone and he got 2.5 years last week. my other mate had 40 cuttings and 8 ready to chop down and got a £30 fine reduced from £60 cos he was on the sick lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 19, 2012)

Afternoon folks well so far 3 out of 6 of ma psycho cuttings hve rooted (go me lol) and hve taken 4 cutts from the trainwreck this afternoon only hoping for 1 for maself so should get 1 at least lol

Hope everyones havin a gr8 wknd,will get some pRon up in a dy or 2


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 19, 2012)

took the kids ten pin bowling and pizza hut today. have say other then my 1st couple bowls i was constantly hitting 9 at the least,mostly half strikes but good few strikes to.
hammerd every1 
still time n them others to root yet scottia.


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 19, 2012)

Aye defo still time m8 all still perky n healthy lookin got 2 potted up and now veggin so av got them to run with even if the others dnt.

Not been 10 pin bowlin for yrs,cant wait till the wee mans old ebough for stuff like that


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 19, 2012)

was stressful to b honest after awhile, hot and kids dont listen wen together.
oh well was fun at start, by time went for pizza after arcades youngest tired and being naughty. nice drive back so she went asleep and stopped sulking and being angry. 

shattered tho and struggling on 2nd j now haha, kid gone home and mrs n her son out so time to self , gutted by lfc looking like a joke 3 0 loss and down ten men, by wba who manager is our old ass manager. how things turn out huh


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 19, 2012)

Aye ma neighbour was talkin biut it yesterday am watchin man city game jst now...

And the Mighty Rangers beat East Stirling 5-1 and celtic drew 1 each with ross county hahahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 19, 2012)

1 - 1 last i heard i think of the city game. hear united look like getting kaka so hope city mange beat them again this year, i hate fergie


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 22, 2012)

Evening all, some pRon for a fine Wednesday evening. Psychosis @ 4-5 weeks,Psychosis @ 3-4 weeks,Trainwreck @ 1 week & Psychosis @ 3-4 weeks in DWC. My calendar on phone has deleted all my events so guessin by how they look now lol... Pics should be in same order. What a difference between the Airpot and DWC, same veg time and the DWC is at least twice the size, same nutes, light, etc on diff is the medium


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening all, some pRon for a fine Wednesday evening. Psychosis @ 4-5 weeks,Psychosis @ 3-4 weeks,Trainwreck @ 1 week & Psychosis @ 3-4 weeks in DWC. My calendar on phone has deleted all my events so guessin by how they look now lol... Pics should be in same order. What a difference between the Airpot and DWC, same veg time and the DWC is at least twice the size, same nutes, light, etc on diff is the medium
> 
> View attachment 2304570View attachment 2304571View attachment 2304572View attachment 2304573View attachment 2304574View attachment 2304575View attachment 2304577View attachment 2304578View attachment 2304580View attachment 2304581View attachment 2304582


hello mate

bloody hell they look lovely mate, makin me jealous with them psychos lol they look sweet, my wee 1 is doin good started lst'in it stinks already lol

hope yous are well matey!


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 23, 2012)

nice pics there scotia. stunning gals


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 23, 2012)

looking good mate. are you going to weigh them up to see how much difference there is between dwc and airpots?


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah a will b m8,defo goin o be a big difference. Considering gettin another 3 dwc's nithin comes close the growth n yield in hydro am hooked lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 24, 2012)

i know ive probably asked you this before but have you tried the flood and drain systems? its all hydro but ive read dwc is better than flood and drain


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello Scotia lad, looks like you are still trucking along nicely. You grown the Psychosis before?


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 29, 2012)

Alritey D,u been away on hols??

Yip been runnin it for almost a yr now. Pulled the last lot 2-3 wks early cos of landlord inspextion but was still potent n tasty jst didnt yield well


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

aye mate, been away sailing in Croatia, well, pretending to sail really! lol.

So what would you say the difference is with the exo in taste and high?


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 29, 2012)

Didn like "proper exo" at all. Psycho's a more fruity taste/smell with a definately more intense high even at 7 wks it had a bit of couch lock. Jst found the exo got u stoned like any other cheese but didnt taste so good.. Am psycho all the way now,well a thonk ma tw cuts r dyin dnt look well at all after a coupla wks lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 29, 2012)

I reckon the difference in yield wont be to big a difference between the 2 come harvest mate, that dwc looks like it gunna be way bigger but i reckon them coco buds are gunna be way fatter, seems more spaced out an wider with the dwc, like maybe gunna be a fare bit of popcorn, like the CC you did, if i was gunna run dwc id defo lst or scrog dont like how big the plants grow but seem streched its like a waste as the lower stuff doesnt fattern, psycho in dwc scrogged or lst'd would be sick i reckon lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 29, 2012)

Dont no if its the pics bro or if im lookin at the wrong 1s but the coco looks like fatter buds to me an like they will join into some nice fat colas more then the dwc.


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 30, 2012)

U could b right m8. A lollipopped the airpots for ma cuttings and jst left the dwc to do its thing. It should close up,looks almost a wk behind the airpot flipped at same time so could jst b cos of the size of it n me not toppon up the nutes enough lol. Ran out of bio bloom as well which is makin a big difference to both compared to the furtger on psycho that had it


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 2, 2012)

how you scotty they phys are cumming on nice i thought you stopped


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

addicts dont quit mate haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 3, 2012)

Had to pull dwn for landlord inspection and wait for new tent but all good now.

@ Pukka. Wnt and tied up the dwc psycho yesterday n u should c it now,looks more n more like the othee 2 every dy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 3, 2012)

Mornin matey

Mate with some trainin the dwc will smash the coco yield wise, the plants just grow huge so left alone i reckon the yield would be the samish lol cos a lot of popcorn lower down thats all mate, get some pics up!! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 3, 2012)

A think it'l surpsrise u the popcorn thats there in the end. Its fillin up quite nicely now. Will probs b wed for pics. Choppin the furthest on psycho dwn jst now gve me some smoke for ma 30th on Sat lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 3, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A think it'l surpsrise u the popcorn thats there in the end. Its fillin up quite nicely now. Will probs b wed for pics. Choppin the furthest on psycho dwn jst now gve me some smoke for ma 30th on Sat lol


Just lollipop it mate if its gettin to tall, then no popcorn an top will be fatter, im just sayin with no trimmin left on its own i reckon they would yield around the same, but with a little work the dwc will smash it yield wise, all the biggest yieldin single plant grows ive seen have been dwc mate.

whats that the 8th mate? my birthdays the 17th happy birthday for saturday if i dont speak pal no doubt i will tho. how olds the psycho thats comin down, im sure its ok at 8 week some 1 said bet its racey tho lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cheers m8,aye its the 8th grttin fuckin old 

The 1 av chopped's bout 7.5 wks,last 1 came dwn at 6 cos.of.the landlord so this should do the trick lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 11, 2012)

Some pics from last thurs a think lol

Psychosis


Trainwreck


Psychosis in DWC


Got a little trainwreck cuttin veggin at the moment, along with 4 psychosis and have jst popped 3 Maple Leaf (not sure if fem or reg so we will see)


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Last Thursday!!! Waht you been doing since then, lol. Looking good fella. You done the trainwreck before?


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheers matey. Ma wee boy got taken into hospital wuth severe tonsilitis after beig misdiagnosed with am ear infection 4 dys previously. He on the mend now had a little reaction to the pennicillin but he ok.

Aye av dne the trainwreck before nearly 2 yrs ago,grew a 16oz xmas tree in ma aquafarm. Its one of ma favs nice stinky dank tastin/smellin gear lol


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that lad, but glad the wee guys on the up and up. I have heard the trainwreck is a belter. Might be interesting as a cross with something that no body has done yet.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 13, 2012)

heard the ghost trainwreck is a real keeper and strong as an ox. but that is just hear say not tried either the wreck nor ghost so cant really comment but i still will hahah
nice stuff scottia looking very healthy. looking better on yeild?


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 13, 2012)

U no a can honestly say av had better results with biobizz soil n biobizz nutes than a hve wirh these airpots n coco. Think am goin hydro all the way after ma nxt 4 psycho's r dne. Almost looks as if the psycho in the dwc startin to foxtail?? Anyone had that before?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 13, 2012)

Eyup matey lookin sweet as fuck lol

hope the youths gettin better mate. you lot might aswell live at the hospital lol jokin pal keep ya chin up!

all 3 the psyco, exo an blues all had some foxtailin my last run mate.

you honestly yielded better in soil mate? mad that somethin aint right if so.


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 13, 2012)

Probs me jst moanin. Bought a new cooltube n wen a swapped the bulb it blew so probly me needin a new bulbs been playin a big part lol...

Hosputal fned this.mornin to c if a could go in for ma op nxt wk but already got appointments so will need to wait till nxt mnth. Wee man a lot better bk to hos usual terrorising self lol


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Wee man a lot better bk to hos usual terrorising self lol


good to hear.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 16, 2012)

hows the plants man?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers matey. Ma wee boy got taken into hospital wuth severe tonsilitis after beig misdiagnosed with am ear infection 4 dys previously. He on the mend now had a little reaction to the pennicillin but he ok.Aye av dne the trainwreck before nearly 2 yrs ago,grew a 16oz xmas tree in ma aquafarm. Its one of ma favs nice stinky dank tastin/smellin gear lol


I hope you little ones better now mate. Ive had to keep my browser on the uk thread to keep my page cos im on my phone, ive figured out how to do 2 pages on here now lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2012)

A few pics of whats goin on.... Not been on in a while hope alls well with everyone


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

looking good mate. how are you finding the new tent?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 26, 2012)

Fuckin brilliant matey,cheap as fuck but workin jst as good as a dr/ds... Could do with another lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

thought you were deed bro lol,good to see ya back posting


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

good to see you about scotia.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A few pics of whats goin on.... Not been on in a while hope alls well with everyone


will someone explain to me why hids do this to our pics? I am perplexed. These ladies are not only gorgeous they have what all ladies need....................loving caring nurturing parents!


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

It's only when you take pictures with mobile phones. Most HID's run I think at 50MHZ and that frequency affects your phone. Hence the lines. Take a pic with a normal camera and you will not have these problems.


----------



## cannabisbudbeans (Oct 29, 2012)

very nice grow and also very good seeds choice


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 30, 2012)

Arrrrrggh zip burst on tent last nite,think u jinxed it MrT lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

How's it hangin Scotty lad?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Arrrrrggh zip burst on tent last nite,think u jinxed it MrT lol


oh gutting mate. mine is on its way out again  ive had to put a blanket over the front to stop the light getting in. its probably the fan, i got 4 inlet pipes now and its still sucking the tent like fuck. i might down size my fan to a 6" and run air cooled reflectors instead


----------



## cONkey (Oct 31, 2012)

hey scotty! great to see you, i missed you and was wondering what the fuc was up mate! lovely little scroggy you got going on. along with a tent full of beauts!!!
i got fuckin banned from booblessponics a couple weeks ago for a simpley insulting someone that fuckin insulted ME!!
they watch me like a little fuckin bitch those fuckerz.goodie 2 shoe hoes and dirtbags. so i got me a new handle and im goin fuckin rock it here now mate for a bit.hope your well and family is feeling better these dayz. keep in touch. love ya! i got a litltle phsyco up my sleeve.lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 1, 2012)

heres a few pics of my white russian


look at my nicotine finger lol

this one wqas taken a week before the top ones

and this is one of the spring tails i got under my pocket microscope. im not taking the plants out od the tent now after finding these


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 1, 2012)

They're lookin sweet m8 starting to fill up nicely compared to ur earlier pic.

Never seen 1 of those bugs before,do u no where they came from


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 2, 2012)

cheers mate. ive been reading up on them and some say its from over wateri9ng coco. and a few says they get it in coco all the time no matter now often they water. most of them live on dead rotting matter and a lot of people say they are a good thing because they prevent mould and damping off. but i dont like the kreepy little fickers lol. its hard to take in how small they are that red thing is a cookie wrapper like the seals on crisp packets


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. ive been reading up on them and some say its from over wateri9ng coco. and a few says they get it in coco all the time no matter now often they water. most of them live on dead rotting matter and a lot of people say they are a good thing because they prevent mould and damping off. but i dont like the kreepy little fickers lol. its hard to take in how small they are that red thing is a cookie wrapper like the seals on crisp packets


Av re-used ma coco a few times roots n all. As far as a know av not.got them havent really looked closely lol.

Think i'm gettin some new coco and pebbles bring the farm bk into action once the scrogs dne


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 3, 2012)

ive only run coco twice now and used new every time. ive had pest both of the times too. i always fuck up and use soil in there the same time tho


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 3, 2012)

That could hve somethin to do with it. Am goin to order some new coco beginning off wk.

My first auto sprouted today. Sugar Mango Ryder from WoS hopefully it a good un says its 56-63 days so hopefully b dne for new yr


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 4, 2012)

how many hours of light are you giving it? ive got an auto here that i might try and find a nice place out doors to plant it next summer


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 4, 2012)

Av got it 24/0 at the moment matey. 12 under HPS and 12 under ma veggl light. Will prob go 2-3 wks like this then jst let it finish 12/12 in the tent


----------



## cONkey (Nov 5, 2012)

awesome Scotty. i hope you get some killer bud with the autos. Im growing some Auto blueberry myslelf. Got it 12/12 from seed now under 360 watt HPS. that particular herb gets my husband so fuckin horny.its a strain i keep on hand at all times.lol..weed effects people so differently which makes it so complex .stay high amigo!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 6, 2012)

Blueberry and aphrodisiac??? Must gve it a try lol. Av got La Musa as well thot it was a dud. Checked root riot yesterday before i flung out b the fucker had cracked. Got new coco pro and pebbles.comin 2dy so will figure out wot to do later. Goin to try get some pics up later,thats if ma fne'l charge enough

ta it easy Ambz

ps is it not detrimental to yield to run an auto 12/12 fs? I thought they only Produced big on a 24/0 or 18/6??


----------



## cONkey (Nov 6, 2012)

WORD! thanks mate on the shout out about my autos i had under 12/12 lighting. I just ran to their tent took em out of the dark and chucked em in under light in the waterfarm veggin tent. 18/6 now. i think they had like 2 days of 12/12 lightin so no biggy. they look real nice so far. Last time i ran them i did a ....... 4 week veg 18/6 and then flowered out 12/12 i got insane results. thanks for saving the day, i really would have been fucked with out your help. take care, lookin forward to your photoshoot. off to the fuckin grind now. catch up with you later. peace


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah am tryin that with mine La Musa has died so its jst the Mango Ryder. Will run 24/0 for 3-4 wks then 12/12 the rest. If a get an oz or 2 al b more than happy


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 6, 2012)

Maple Leaf Scrog in DWC approx 3 wks 12/12


Maple Leaf in Airpot approx 4 wks 12/12


Sugar Mango Ryder a few days old in an Airpot


Psychosis mother veggin away (LST in airpot)


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 6, 2012)

Got 2 purplewrecks about 1 wk and 2 wks 12.12 but pics seem to have disappeared


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

picture thief alert!!!!!

nice stuff scotia.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 7, 2012)

oh well look who the cat dragged in. Deastie the Beastie .are you talkin to me? ARE YOU TAlKIN TO ME? AReYOUTalkin to ME?ya ole beady eyed fool..lol huh

O O O scotty babe you are def one kick ass gardener mate. Ur always blowing me away with your beautiful plants and your crazy killer skills, your so very talented. 
These strains you are growing are very exotic sounding and makes me curious as to how you make your selections on strains to grow. Sorry to hear of the loss of the lil one. Was that the dampening again?and whered you get them purple wrecks, was Dr. Amber Trichome, that sexy biotch, involved in that ferry flight?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi matey hope alls well?? Dnt think it was dampenin off,got a feeling I drowned it. Root riot got saturated somehow but the other didnt??? And of course big shout out to Dr Amber Trichome if it werent for that sexy babe I wouldnt hve those beautiful PurpleWrecks. Many many thanks and very much appreciated  x

Well D-day for me today got ma foot operation. To b at hospital for 12 noon. Wish me luck everyone


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 8, 2012)

good luck Scotia


----------



## cONkey (Nov 8, 2012)

the bestest wishes for your successful surgery and speedy recovery!!take care and please let us know ASAP how you are!!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Hi matey hope alls well?? Dnt think it was dampenin off,got a feeling I drowned it. Root riot got saturated somehow but the other didnt??? And of course big shout out to Dr Amber Trichome if it werent for that sexy babe I wouldnt hve those beautiful PurpleWrecks. Many many thanks and very much appreciated  x
> 
> Well D-day for me today got ma foot operation. To b at hospital for 12 noon. Wish me luck everyone


good luck mate. hope its sorted after the op.

i might have to chop down early. they've started putting in new windows at the top of my street. they want to come and measure for my windows tuesday. ill only be about 5 weeks in then. ill see if i can put it off for another 2-3 weeks. it'll still be coming down early tho to have time to dry, and that will be a flash dry again lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Op went well, really sore now. Full of psychosis and codeine at the moment so flyin high lol....

Bit drowsy still so will update 2moz


----------



## cONkey (Nov 8, 2012)

YEah! yEAH! YEAH!! GREAT GREAT NEWS !! IM SO HAPPY everything went so well! congratulations !


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

Glad things went well at the hozzy, probably better you are at home with some Psycho than in one of those germ filled places. Speedy recovery lad!


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 9, 2012)

couldnt you get anything stronger than codine? lol

get well soon mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cheers everyone. In agony at mo,local anaesthetic wore of completely n so has codeine lol...

To phone ma doc today bout the painkillers MrT they mention some dehydracodeine or somethin cant remember what they called it so hope its on the letter lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers everyone. In agony at mo,local anaesthetic wore of completely n so has codeine lol...
> 
> To phone ma doc today bout the painkillers MrT they mention some dehydracodeine or somethin cant remember what they called it so hope its on the letter lol


Hydrocodone. Watch any with Tyenol (acetaminophen) in them. Do NOT take more than recommended if it has it as even single overdose of acetaminophen can cause permanent liver damage. It's artificial codeine.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 9, 2012)

may i suggest keep trying and demanding different painkillers till you find the one that works. can u get a morphine pump? lol. to convice them of your pain remeber to EXAGERATE a wee bit at the drs. office to get your point accross....to do this you need to Be very vocal and expressive with your pain. scream and cry if you can,glinch your body into convotions... tell them you can take it anymore and demand the strongest med. dont leave the drs office till your demands are met! 
report back to me asap with results! you can do it just stay focused..remeber the doctors are your enemy.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 9, 2012)

my mates got that tramidol after her op. it was a different op tho


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice pics i love soil but have been toolin with hydro and cfls for a kick.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

cONkey said:


> may i suggest keep trying and demanding different painkillers till you find the one that works. can u get a morphine pump? lol. to convice them of your pain remeber to EXAGERATE a wee bit at the drs. office to get your point accross....to do this you need to Be very vocal and expressive with your pain. scream and cry if you can,glinch your body into convotions... tell them you can take it anymore and demand the strongest med. dont leave the drs office till your demands are met!
> report back to me asap with results! you can do it just stay focused..remeber the doctors are your enemy.


Believe me, I lived in Scotland, people are trained to deal with medical panels at an early age, lol, I am sure Scotia will be fine conkey.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

Glad it went ok scotty mate.......plants look bangin!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 13, 2012)

Some pics from a day or 2 ago


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 14, 2012)

looking good mate. hows things after the po?

i got a cat that looks like yours. mines a pain in the arse, its ripped wallpaper all over my house


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 17, 2012)

alrite mate looking good


----------



## cONkey (Nov 17, 2012)

awe such pretty plants and cute kitty! i bet shes getting a lot of cuddles, scratches and massages from you while your foot heals!!!
lucky kitty!
I hope your doing well mate! best wishes for a speedy and successful full recovery!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

Looking really good there Scotia!!! This is one of the longest running journals I have came across btw.I'm subbed up!! Like to follow a fellow Scotsman grow


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Looking really good there Scotia!!! This is one of the longest running journals I have came across btw.I'm subbed up!! Like to follow a fellow Scotsman grow


Welcome aboard matey,everyone welcome especially a fellow scotsman.... 

Jst took some pics so will put them up in a mo....


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 18, 2012)

4 at the top are Psychosis, bottom left is Purplewreck & bottom right is Maple Leaf. The little one will be leaving with the fairy in the morning.

Dont know y the rest are thumbnails, not a clue how to make them bigger 

1st pic is in the tent door, next 3 are Maple Leaf and last 2 are Purplewreck


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 18, 2012)

Above we have Maple leaf scrog the Thumbs again...

1st is Sugar mango Ryder, 2nd purplewreck, 3rd psychosis and the last 2 r the scrog again


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 18, 2012)

Maple Leaf Scog about 4-5 weeks
















Maple Leaf approx 5-6 weeks
















PurpleWrecks










Top 2 wks 12/12 bottom 2 3 wks 12/12

Psychosis 3 dys 12/12






Sugar Mango Ryder approx 7-10 dys since poked through soil






In the tent door






My little babies






Hard work but finally made them all big


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 18, 2012)

looking good as ever mate. mine will be coming down from friday. 1 might be a bit sooner so i can have a smoke while i chop, it slows me down a shit load tho lol. one of them looks ready to go now but the others a lagging behind so i migh try and give them an extra day or 2. i cant give them too long tho


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 19, 2012)

aaaah what a shame on that wee cut mate looks like shes looking for a new home,lol that fairy dosent half get around he he


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 19, 2012)

That screen is looking crammed far along are they?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2012)

Comin up on 5 wks m8 got another 2-3 to go. It says the Maple leafs a 7 wk so fingers crossed


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

Looking good scotia, u find much purple on the purple wreck? One of my last grows I done two purple wreck, got a bit of purple in mine and was a pretty strong smoke too


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 21, 2012)

Bang fuckin tidy mate, what's the maple leaf like you smoked any yet?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 21, 2012)

No purple yet MG,both av got lookin pretty much the trainwreck pheno which suits me fine but we'll c still got about 3-4 wks to go a think kok...Av not smoked any of ma own yet m8 but a smoked the bud a found the seeds in lol. Fuckin lovely smoke jst hopin these r the same


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 21, 2012)

I got a seed in some Tia weed on Monday I've kept the fucker......you just get the 1 seed then mate an these are cuts of it?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 21, 2012)

2 seeds m8 ones the scrog n a chopped a 12/12 FS 2 nites ago. Got 1 cuttin veggin from the scrog


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 22, 2012)

hows scotty,im sorted lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 22, 2012)

Some pics of my Aquafarm, with purplewreck clone, probably about 1 week since rooting and on 18/6.....



Had to put a little force field around her, gettin splashed to fuck with the nutrients from the dripper ring.... Another week and she'l be fine and dandy. Also only running the pump when light on getting a little to wet in the dark, again wont be a problem once she's a bit bigger.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well Sugar Mango Ryder is no more. Bad genetics me thinks,dnt think al b tryin another auto for a long while


----------



## cONkey (Nov 23, 2012)

oh no! sorry to hear that about sugar mango. ferry will send auto blue. you cant give up its not an option. autos are fun. ferry want you to have fun!!
im so super stoked you started that aquafarm!!!! its going to be MASSIVE!! HEHEHEHE, just like mine. Were going to be swimmin in huge fields of buds anyday now.
and damn ...Thats a reallly reallly nice cut you got there lad. hope your feets are feewlin betta 2.laterz.conZ


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 24, 2012)

cONkey said:


> oh no! sorry to hear that about sugar mango. ferry will send auto blue. you cant give up its not an option. autos are fun. ferry want you to have fun!!
> im so super stoked you started that aquafarm!!!! its going to be MASSIVE!! HEHEHEHE, just like mine. Were going to be swimmin in huge fields of buds anyday now.
> and damn ...Thats a reallly reallly nice cut you got there lad. hope your feets are feewlin betta 2.laterz.conZ


I think it died because I added the wrong bottle of nutes, a bit too strong really. But fuck it had a couple too many,plenty of space for what a got. Not grew a monster for a while so thought ad gve it a bash once the scrogs finished. The purplewreck in it has nice tight nodes, noticed it in the mother, she got a bad start, mold inside the bottom of the pot so after 3 repots she was rather stunted. Got nice dense buds (small) but a think the farm can show her full potential (cant wait)..... Foots 100% better now well the joints that got the injections jst a lot of pain in the ones that didnt, could jst be down to them gettin used properly now, got appointment in 4 wks to see surgeon again so we'l see what he says.....


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

Aquafarm....Will Nemo be making a show lad? lol.


scotia1982 said:


> Some pics of my Aquafarm, with purplewreck clone, probably about 1 week since rooting and on 18/6.....
> 
> View attachment 2417281View attachment 2417282View attachment 2417283
> 
> Had to put a little force field around her, gettin splashed to fuck with the nutrients from the dripper ring.... Another week and she'l be fine and dandy. Also only running the pump when light on getting a little to wet in the dark, again wont be a problem once she's a bit bigger.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol nemo,thats ma little boys goldfish' name. 

Dnt know what to do with it,clone started some decent growth now so dunno whether to scrog or grow a christmas tree lol


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2012)

Well it will be Xmas soon...


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 25, 2012)

looking good scotty,mine will be ready about new year so xmas will be the count down for me bud


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 25, 2012)

A no m8 2 wks till a chop ma scrog n the purplewrecks the wk after fingers crossed anyway.. Ma psycho is only a wk in so 7-8 to go for that 

Jst need to sort out puff till then lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 25, 2012)

tel me about it god a tenner a g,im even smoking rocky,lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 25, 2012)

Fuck wish it wiz tenner a g here. 1.5 for a score if ur really lucky. 

Not en enuf trim in the freezer for ma bubblebags


----------



## cONkey (Nov 25, 2012)

i dont understand your launguage . can you please do a video with you accent for me and ferry will send auto. 
im very very stoned couched locked from one mere bong hit of the Church. my head is on fire and i cant move my logs, i mean legs.lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 25, 2012)

thats well shit man a thot that it wiz bad up ma bit lol


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Day 27 (Flowering)
> 
> Emptied res and refilled with 18ltrs fresh water, 150ml Bloom & 30ml Boost.
> 
> ...


 very nice the outcome will be good it looks like


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> hello mate
> 
> bloody hell they look lovely mate, makin me jealous with them psychos lol they look sweet, my wee 1 is doin good started lst'in it stinks already lol
> 
> hope yous are well matey!


those look good enoughto eat lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i dont understand your launguage . can you please do a video with you accent for me and ferry will send auto.
> im very very stoned couched locked from one mere bong hit of the Church. my head is on fire and i cant move my logs, i mean legs.lol


The Church is a nice smoke only had a couple of times not really one I'd go all out for... Our accents lol, just think of Sean Connery the old James Bond thats what we all talk like


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> very nice the outcome will be good it looks like


Yeah mate the outcome was evil


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's some pics from tonight. Pics of the scrog from my phone seriously dont do her justice.... Put on ripen tonight will be on it for at least 7-10 days,smells really really good but nothing like the maple leaf a remember the seeds coming out of???? Maybe just my superior growing techniques lmao....

Maple Leaf (6 Weeks supposed to be 7) 


The babies (3 psychosis 1 Maple - 1 week veg)


Psychosis (just over 1 wk 12/12 a think)


Big PurpleWreck (5-6 weeks)


Little PurpleWreck (5-6 weeks)


Cutting from Little Purplewreck settling into Aquafarm, been in dunno maybe 10 days veggin away


Seed found under washing machine by Mrs.. Got a feelin its one of Mad Dogs Blue Cheese BX's but we will see.....


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

Scrog is looking grand lad. Maple Leaf, is that a Canadian strain? What's it smell like? Looks like a hybrid of some sort.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

Smashing Scotty lad.....got a lot goin mate, can't wait to get my perpetual back on its wank waiting 3 month to crop sumut lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Maple Leaf Indica*
*
[Sensi Seed Bank]
*

Indica*
Origins - Ort 15 x Sam crossed with Afghan*Skunk
*x Skunk 18.5*
Flowering - 45-50 days*
Harvest - Early September*
Maple Leaf Indica Marijuana

This pure indica strain grows dark, fat leaves that suggest both the classic "marijuana" symbol and the maple leaf symbol of Canada. This variety is a potent pure indica with an expansive sweetness that is pleasantly free of acridity, even in its largest colas.

Maple Leaf's "hero" buds develop along the main stem. When growing big plants, she can be topped to form a multi-branching plant with good results. When growing smaller or in sea of green, these plants cooperate nicely, producing little side branching which allows for good yields and minimal pruning in the space available. The internodes are close, even when plants are grown to bigger sizes. Maple Leaf Indica creates a lovely gloss of resin coating to protect its precious flowers from the elements. The glands stay slick and clear right up to harvest, rather than turning milky and opaque, which is generally an indication of a thicker cellulose capsule on the gland rather than greater cannabinoid content. The buds usually have rounded indica tops, ending in a cluster of three or more ovaries, rather than a single "point".

Once it is properly cured and dried, Maple Leaf Indica stash retains a sweet, somewhat incense-like palate from her Afghan parentage, with no hints of the less favorable odors of the pot palate. So long as it is not overindulged to the point of sleepiness, this variety is purported to have aphrodisiac properties. It provides a warm body hum that relaxes and enhances physical sensations, helping set an inviting mood for romance, dining or the appreciation of music or a good movie.*


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like the scrog's gonna reward you well mate!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 30, 2012)

Scotty did you grow out any off maddogs blue cheese?i did good smoke bud,i crossed it with angelheart lol,neverment it like,well it was my mate,looking good bud


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheers lads... Naw m8 av no grew any out yet need some fems to build up ma stash before a can experiment 

Pulled the little purplewreck last night was startin to seed up. Guess the root rot and mold starting in the bottom of the pot when she was a seedling was too much for her. Oh well drying jst now not decided yet whether to smoke it or make iso with the lot. Will probs have a doob when its dry and go from there


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the rep!

Malawi Gold just before harvest:

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks for the rep!
> 
> Malawi Gold just before harvest:
> 
> ...


thanks for stoppin by matey,a catch ur pics in DST's rooftop thread,awesome plant my friend an absolute monster... Would love to do an outdoor here but a doubt ad get away with it in Scotland lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm doing a 15 plant outdoor where I am next Sumner mate, I'm gonna give it a shot. I fugure as long as I don't leave any rubbish or get caught red handed with the plants, if they get found at least I don't . I'll take pics of the area sometime and email you them. That way you'll understand why I'm 80% sure I'll complete the grow .


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 30, 2012)

The only.places round here hv beem.dne before so am sure they'l get checked. Would need to b autos with out climage n ligjt as well n a havent had the best of luck with them so far lol


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

Having an inkling of the area Closet, I would say that you are def going to have to run with autos. You got reasonably long daylight so auto's would be a definite recommendation. It's going to get too wet and too cold for them to finish otherwise....imo.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Cheers for that dst, I may just have to run with autos then. I honestly thought that there would be time for photos to finish. Fuck it autos it is, their ment to do pretty well when their roots arnt restricted. Tbh I just want to see if it can be done lol


----------



## cONkey (Dec 1, 2012)

o how sexy. cum on scotia give it up. give me one video, do it for Doc. do it do it do it! 
im so stoned i was reading your first page in the journal thinkin it was today. you ever do that? lol
I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT is DECEMBER!!! its like 80 degrees outside blue sky and not a cloud in the sky.!
im going shopping and to the pool today !!!!!!! what are u up to these day!.
Im so glad to hear your foot has healed so well. 
lots of luv always!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 1, 2012)

Its icy cold here at the moment. Not rainin so thats a bonus..

The scrog looked dne to so shes dwn, 47 dys flower really glad a took a cutting now. Smeels really citrusy jst now almost grapefruity lemon lol.. Cant wait till dry and can savour the flavour. Will let u know dry weigjt in a few dys


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

That was maple leaf mate eh? I'm gonna get me that strain, 47 days!! Get in there lol


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

Get some Autos out end of April/May and you shoul;d be golden.....I am thinking of autos for next year, just got to go against everything that my mind is telling me....maybe I should make some of my own autos....


Closetgardner said:


> Cheers for that dst, I may just have to run with autos then. I honestly thought that there would be time for photos to finish. Fuck it autos it is, their ment to do pretty well when their roots arnt restricted. Tbh I just want to see if it can be done lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

What autos would you recommend dst? I'm thinking the Iranian short flower, seen them yield 3oz outdoor. That's a great idea, some bb autos auto dog or auto pk.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

I have never worked with any autos before. I would recommend anything with Fresian genetics in them (if you can get your hands on them). Freisland is north Netherlands and ruderalis grows outdoors there. Some of the finest weed I smoked back in the early 90's was outdoor dutch weed.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

yo scotia threads awake again yay


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 6, 2012)

Only goes for little hibernation spells lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 7, 2012)

like a hedgehog how sweet haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> like a hedgehog how sweet haha


i would have said like you lol. hows things mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 7, 2012)

Evening mrT that WR not too shabby not.much taste wise but defo hits the spot....


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 7, 2012)

cheers mate. i didnt like it. i thought it was the worst stuff ive grown to date lol. i had a lot of things against me, mainly the window fitters but ive chopped down early before and flash dried and it was still better than the WR


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 18, 2012)

Howdy do Scotia? All set for crimbo mate? I can't wait until is over and done with, spent a wee fortune. What you running at the min?


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Howdy do Scotia? All set for crimbo mate? I can't wait until is over and done with, spent a wee fortune. What you running at the min?


Aye jst about ready mate, not got the mrs anythin yet but the wee mans sorted lol.....

Av took everythin down for now, had to get the doc in for the mrs coupla nites ago. Fned doc on call, said would get someone out, we fell asleep and then got woke up with the Police bangin on the door, av answered like WTF and all he said was "did u fne the a doctor" I said yes and and he fucked off leavin the doc standing there.

As u can probably expect my arse collapsed and its far to near xmas for any shit... So goin to have a wee month or 2 off n start back up in Feb/Mar. Hopin to run a few DOG Kush and maybe some Big Buddha cheese or cheesey dick


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

aw right cool mate. i was just talking to drgrow about you an hour ago. I was saying you aint been updating, was getting a little worried about ya lol. Hope the mrs is ok now mate pass on my wishes.


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 20, 2012)

hope alls well mate. i bet you was shitting them tho. how rough is it by you if the doc has to have a police escort lol

we need to start up a retired growers thread to keep in touch now


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 20, 2012)

Fuck defo m8. Clean boxers required lol

back to payin for shitty overpriced weed. Wouldnt b so bad if had someone could get a nice bit at a decent price. 

Ps only semi retired lol


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Hope you and the Mrs have a good Xmas lad. Happy Hogmanay! DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Hope you and the Mrs have a good Xmas lad. Happy Hogmanay! DST


Cheers m8 same to u n mrs D..

Aw the best fur 2013


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 21, 2012)

i know mate. i paid £20 a few days ago for 2g of seedy lemon haze lol. im trying to sweeten up the misses to let me crack on with another grow


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 25, 2012)

scotty you and your miss have a good xmas mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 25, 2012)

Cheers matey

Merry Crimbo everyone


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 26, 2012)

merry xmas mate. hope santa got you everything you wanted, he was quite good to me lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2012)

Alright Scottie ma Pal, how the hell are yi ! 
Sounds like you need some handers  Got your Chrimbo card written out, ( for next year  ) and will be intouch later mate, hold tight.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 29, 2012)

Email you mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year to you and yours mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Scottie ma Pal, how the hell are yi !
> Sounds like you need some handers  Got your Chrimbo card written out, ( for next year  ) and will be intouch later mate, hold tight.


Am good cinders matey,good to c u back. You hve a good xmas n new yr?? 

Look forward to hearin fae ye


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 1, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Happy new year to you and yours mate


Happy new year matey hope u had a good un!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 1, 2013)

happy new year mate. hope you have a good 1


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy New year MrT,all the best for 2013 

A little pic of my purplewreck almost dne me thinks,nice purple hue on the beast


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2013)

Couple more pics


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking tasty there scotty boy. How you been man? not been on for a whiley eh!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2013)

boo_ blast from the past- hows things guys?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2013)

Alrite folks am good cheers livin very very quietly,cant afford to do much else lol....

How's u's been,keepin outta trouble I hope?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm good mate, just keeping myself to myself man tryna fly low for a bit lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 9, 2013)

Some pics of ma psycho, due the chop 2moz all goin well



And 4 little blue cheese hiding at the back


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2013)

Ey up Scotia, West Coast of Scotland get it's yearly allowance of Broadband yesterday? See ya next year at the same time lad!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice Scotty lad gotta love the psycho  lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2013)

looking good scotia mate. heres my dinachem 4 weeks in
View attachment 2522172
View attachment 2522173


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lookin sweet them mr t. Are they 8 weekers?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin sweet them mr t. Are they 8 weekers?


cheers mate. it says 8-14 and i cant find many grow report saying about flowering times so at first i was thinking of giving it 9 weeks but the longer it goes in thinking of giving it ripen at 6 weeks and chopping at 8. these itchy fingers are killing me lol. ive never made it past the 8 week mark


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 13, 2013)

hi scotty how you been?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. it says 8-14 and i cant find many grow report saying about flowering times so at first i was thinking of giving it 9 weeks but the longer it goes in thinking of giving it ripen at 6 weeks and chopping at 8. these itchy fingers are killing me lol. ive never made it past the 8 week mark


av jst tried given the ghe bloom nutes at same rste as the ripen little experiment. If u check the npk ratios and micro elements they're almost identical. Jst waitin for the psycho to dry n will put it to the taste test lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> av jst tried given the ghe bloom nutes at same rste as the ripen little experiment. If u check the npk ratios and micro elements they're almost identical. Jst waitin for the psycho to dry n will put it to the taste test lol


if you dont try you wont know mate lol

i dont know what to do about giving these ripen now tho. i got 2 amnesia nearly 5 weeks into flower and the PE and WW 4 and 3 weeks 12/12 from seed. if i do give it i might stunt the smaller 2 and if i dont i could fuck the taste up on the bigger 2 lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

the top ones are dinachem and the bottom ones are amnesia

im well happy with all of them but the amnesia just look a lot fuller. i could be wrong and i wont find out until i chop them lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 7, 2013)

They're all lookin lovely mate,those wilmas are good performers by the looks of things.

Not goin to b able to get the pics of ma infestation till 2moro cant find ma usb anywhere


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

cheers mate. yeah im loving the wilmas at the mo. i think i need a new tent again. the zips on these secret jardin tents dont last long. ive got my eye on a budbox that you can have a built in scrog screen with it http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/Budbox-Grow-Tents/Budbox-XXL-Grow-Tent-%252d-V2/


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Scotia, whats your opinion on the grape kush crosses you got from pukka?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Scotia, whats your opinion on the grape kush crosses you got from pukka?


Evenin Bill,I've not grew any out yet,been growin mostly the clone only's with a few fem s33ds flung in. Limited for space at the mo.. Hopin to pass ma tent n some seeds out to a friend coupla months time will probly go with the gk x psychosis or gk x blues. Wasnt really a fan of exo in first place lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

i thought the exo was fine and it wasent clone only,no foumg that mother keeper for wi yet?lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well folks here's the latest addition to the family. Baby Scotia @ 13 wks. Had tje NT Scan yesterday,nasal bone present n low fluid measurement so all looks fine there,jst waitin on mrs blood test results


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks just like you mate lmao. It'll fly in now man


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 15, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Looks just like you mate lmao. It'll fly in now man


Haha cheers matey,fuckin hope it dnt look like me lol... Better not fly in either got to much stuff to get n decorating to do


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 15, 2013)

Start recruiting family members to help you with the decorating. If you weren't so far away i'd have helped you no probs, i'm a dab hand at decorating too


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 15, 2013)

Uch its no that bad coupla bedrooms n finish the kitchen.

Will probs wait till ma blue cheese is ready,neva ot much motivation to do fuck all when av nae smoke lol


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2013)

awesome Scotia.....all the best for you, the lass and the little-in.


scotia1982 said:


> Well folks here's the latest addition to the family. Baby Scotia @ 13 wks. Had tje NT Scan yesterday,nasal bone present n low fluid measurement so all looks fine there,jst waitin on mrs blood test results
> 
> View attachment 2569748


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

all the best for yaz scotty bet your well happy


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cheers for the kind comments lads


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well folks heres where I'm at now, same nutes as always (GHE 3 Part with added oxyplus H2o2) Had a minor set back due to fungus gnats but all seems sorted now thanks to verve bug killer from B and Q along with the H2o2 mixed in with the nutes. Slight yellowing on everything cos of the fuckers eating the roots but getting back to normal now

Blue Cheese Pheno #1 @ 31 days 12/12


Blue Cheese Pheno #2 @ 31 days 12/12


G13 Labs SuperSkunk @ 10 days 12/12


HSO Trainwreck, HSO Blue Dream & Dinafem Dinachem not quite sure how long from seed they are now


Group Shot


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well up at the ortho surgeon today and put in a full weight bearin cast for 2 wks 

That'l make things interesting lol


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

good luck with that Scotia.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha cheers m8 cut the fucker off lst night wae a pair of scissors n a steak knife lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

that lasted long then, lol....


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking good scotty boy hows life treating you these days mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2013)

Uch no too bad m8 up n dwn to hospital all the time was up at a&e this.mornin jst to.get turned round n sent to the Doc. Fuckin arseholes,top of ma right arm feels totally dead n got tingling pains all dwn ma arm to ma finger tips. Cos it was due to a fall 8 wks ago thats not classed as an accident or an emergency,even tho it could be diabetes,blood clot,crack on the cervical bone in shoulder. Proper fuckers NHS is a shambles!!! haha rant over lol

hows u matey,hows.urs comin along?


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 4, 2013)

Ffs matey, not so good. Hope you're better soon bro. Mine have picked right up man, I'm well happy with them. I joey'd up a tent with old tent material that i had lying around. It's letting the temps build up a lot better now which is keeping them a lot happier. they've both started shooting buds, The lemon kush is getting hard to control height wise lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2013)

what up scotia mate?!!!
hope your feeling better!! whats up in the garden?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Ambz am good another operation in a coupla months and on a lighter note goin to b a dad again this september..

Ma gardens empty just now pal,had a little scare where my op could hve been compromised so it was all took down n packed up a few wks ago 

Hows things across the pond?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Scotty ! Congratulations on becoming a daddy !!!
Sorry to hear about the tear down, gutted for ya mate. nothing worse then that , you know i know it . fuckin sucks big time!!
Things across the pond are peachy. Im heading out right now for surgery in just a wee bit.. going to pop a G13 blueberry gum tomorrow for a phototron small grow. one, but better then none...lol.. until i relocate , hopefully by the end of the summer down the road to Phoenix or somewhere else if luck has it. i will be able to get my tents up again. catch ya later matey. stay green and high!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheers matey lookin forward to it... How did ur surgery go?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2013)

the surgery freaked me out big time scotty!and im not done yet. I ate some chocolate medible after they cut me up and was so bloody high. I go back tomorrow for more cuts and plastic surgery. I was reassured by EVERYone involved that things are going to work out fine so im just going to think positive and hope for a decent outcome. Thanks for asking!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 1, 2013)

2 days in a row? Is it under general or jst a local?

Would luv to make some edibles but from wot av heard it absolutely stinks makin butter


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2013)

under local. had a really bad night. Woke up last night at midnight covered in blood and the wound site was bleeding profusly. Blood all over my pillow and hair. Bandages completly saturated with blood. Luckily the site of blood dosent bother me or i surely would have passed out. 
After applying pressure for 40 minutes it clotted and stopped bleeding. Im headed back for final repairs at 420 this afternoon.
The Doc called me at 420 am today too. isnt that wierd. 
Las Fingerez gave me my first recipe for canna butter. He makes his really strong.lol..no doubt it does stink bad making it in the crock pot.I used to make a lot of it and donate it in Seattle.. The medibles i get now are not made with cannabutter but with oil. They taste a lot better then cannabutter. They are chocolate barrs...Chocolate mint flavor is delicious and a little goes a long way.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

What happened to you Ambz??


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

Scotia, do a buble run then make medibles with the kief or bubble. Easier to control how much you are putting in as well. And the process of cooking the hash/kief is a lot quicker.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 6, 2013)

Cheers for that D,wouldnt happen to hve a little recipe??


----------



## scotia1982 (May 6, 2013)

Jst had 20 week scan n found out we're havin a little boy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2013)

awe! congratulations!! have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks pal no names yet still debating lol... A quite like Aidan or Blair but mrs aint to keen lol


----------



## DST (May 6, 2013)

Nice one on the wee geez Scotia. My lady doesn't want to find out so unless it starts flashing us I'll have to wait.

I can provide a recipe for making a cake if you want. But if you are not into baking just go and get yourself a Betty Crocker brownie mix or something like that. Anything that you need to add butter to make. Chocolate seems to mask taste better as well. Normally these pack mixes will require about 50grams of butter which is perfect for making around 6-8 pieces to munch. I normally go for about 7grams of kief/bubble into a 50gram butter block./ But I start off with around double that and heat the butter slowly to clarify (just google Clarified Butter - you will get a recipe - or nip out and by some Ghee from the Paki Shop).
If you really want to get a little bonus, melt a bit of chocolate in a glass jar over some hot water, then sprinkle some more kief in there and then cover whatever cake you make. Choclate seems to help deliver a nice punch! Gies a shout if you need any more help lad.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Nice one on the wee geez Scotia. My lady doesn't want to find out so unless it starts flashing us I'll have to wait.
> 
> I can provide a recipe for making a cake if you want. But if you are not into baking just go and get yourself a Betty Crocker brownie mix or something like that. Anything that you need to add butter to make. Chocolate seems to mask taste better as well. Normally these pack mixes will require about 50grams of butter which is perfect for making around 6-8 pieces to munch. I normally go for about 7grams of kief/bubble into a 50gram butter block./ But I start off with around double that and heat the butter slowly to clarify (just google Clarified Butter - you will get a recipe - or nip out and by some Ghee from the Paki Shop).
> If you really want to get a little bonus, melt a bit of chocolate in a glass jar over some hot water, then sprinkle some more kief in there and then cover whatever cake you make. Choclate seems to help deliver a nice punch! Gies a shout if you need any more help lad.


Cheers mate,fuck there was no denyin it was a boy,he's got a walloper like his Dad lmao,u couldny miss it.... Cheers for recipe as well got a little superskunk bout 6-7 wks in but not had proper light for 2 wks jst goin to chop it,freeze it n fire it through the bags


----------



## scotia1982 (May 15, 2013)

Well after a short interval am back in business,thanks to a coupla kind RIU users (u know who u are). 

Running ma ever faithful 600 with propagrow dual spec. Av got Bulldog Seeds Bubblegum Kush (fem) 1 in Aqua farm & 1 in coco,running these alongside 1 Breeders Boutique Psycho Killer in DWC.... All on GHE 3 Part, Grow, Micro & Bloom


----------



## scotia1982 (May 15, 2013)

For some reason not letting me upload all the pics from ma phone will try again in the morning from pc


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh well gardening gloves hung up. So called bubblegum kush s33ds (fem) are Fuckin males so 6 wks down the drain...


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2013)

Ello ello ello


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Oh well gardening gloves hung up. So called bubblegum kush s33ds (fem) are Fuckin males so 6 wks down the drain...


damn that sux, where did you get them ceeds ? so I never order from them. total bummer man. its been a while what do you have poppin these dayz scotty mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey hey hey Amber long time no speak... Really sucked was bulldog seeds bubblegum kush  got psycho killer goin jst the 1 though in dwc 5 weeks 12/12. Got a little cutting of it veggin away for a mother. Wnt b starting till after ma boy arrives in September.

How's things across the pond?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2013)

hey there matey! take it all in stride pal.. life can be a biotch. Things across the pond are just as peachy as can be. I ll tell ya mate.. this has been a really fucked up year for me, seems ive just been having a lot of bad luck lately with a lot of things.but there has been some terrific bright spots here and there....like my new pad is pretty rad, my sexy mj drawing is coming along really nice... and my fruity pebbles OG is lookin the bomb! too bad about them bubblegum kush . 
[video=youtube_share;QXfoQlo354s]http://youtu.be/QXfoQlo354s[/video]


----------



## petergreenweed1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cracking grow journal mate , im halfway through reading it 
Realy getting my hopes up for a decent yield ......my first time using the aquafarm with a cheese clone from a mate......3 weeks been vegging now .....its bout 30cm tall n looks nice n strong n lovin the glesga watter lol
Might need to pick your brains scot , seein as it looks like your the man in the know!! loving that first aquafarm grow ....well done man 
peace ....pete


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 12, 2013)

Cheers Pete,been using it off n on for bout 3 years now. Feel free to ask anything matey,always glad to help a fellow Scot


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2013)

For anyone still watching.

Ma wee man was born last Fri weigh in a crackin 8lb,named him Callan


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

Well played Scotia lad!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats mucker -  smashing looking kid I take it he gets the looks from the mother  hahahahah hope u all well dude


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2014)

scotia1982 said:


> For anyone still watching.
> 
> Ma wee man was born last Fri weigh in a crackin 8lb,named him Callan
> 
> View attachment 2845741


congrats mate. i know its late but i havent been on for a good while lol


----------



## duv (Mar 15, 2016)

anyone else grown world of seeds space strain that can let me know if this looks matured enough to harvest.
it's on day 46 of flowering, pistils still look mainly white but i don't know if it's a trait of this strain as it's my first time.trichs as far as i can tell seem to be cloudy i had expected it to look a bit more matured by now.i am tempted to chop one of the lowest buds to try but ive never done that before and i don't want to stress it so close to the end just in case it hermies or something. as you may tell im fairly new to this growing lark and haven't had a toak in over a month so any advice is much appreciated.


----------

